# mongoose Vinson



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

Black Friday sale at MS Sports will have the Mongoose Vinson for 449.99


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice, was wondering when these would start showing up. Pretty excited about this one.

Alloy frame and fork
3x8 sram SX4 drivetrain
190 rear spacing, 135 front, 100 bb
alloy disc cassette hubs
100mm alloy drilled rims
26x4 mission command 72tpi tires
mechanical disc brakes 180mm front rotor 160mm rear
35lbs
One size frame Medium

needless to say, its been one of the favorite ep bikes at the company the last couple weeks.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I also mounted up a Bulldozer 4.7 on the rear and Snowshoe XL on the front with clearance


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

steve1324 said:


> Black Friday sale at MS Sports will have the Mongoose Vinson for 449.99


link? a google search of MS Sports brings up random sports oriented websites for the state of Mississippi (MS).


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

MC Sports Black Friday Ad for MC Sports Black Friday 2014 at BFAds.net - Page 19


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm maybe I will road trip it on Black Friday, anyone have a link with all actual bike specs?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

i would love to have specs on this as well. I got on mongoose bikes and didn't see any info on it.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I called Mc s and there are a few stores that have them in stock . I may go look at them today.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

skota23 said:


> One size frame Medium
> ]


Why!!!


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I am 5'11" 32 inseam the bike fits me well. I would shorten stem

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I am gonna take a chance on this bike. The only things that I was not digging was the long stem and the front derailleur mount is some how mounted to the bottom bracket? I am not familiar with this setup. My plan is to buy this bike if i like fat biking I will spend the real coin in the spring. 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

aarontriton said:


> I am 5'11" 32 inseam the bike fits me well. I would shorten stem
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Thats great that you fit their one size fits all model. I do not...enjoy


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

WTF is MC Sports? Never heard. The Mongoose website didn't have any fatbikes, and a google search yielded nothing.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

The Vinson is new for 2015. I think MBA had a blur on it a few months ago. I went and saw the bike a few days ago looked decent. 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got one. It seems pretty alright, especially at the price they have. The components are solid. It has a Sram rear derailleur and a Shimano front derailleur, 3 x 8 drivetrain. It's all basic stuff, but of good enough quality to last a number of years and be upgraded upon as needed. Nothing feels "junky" or like some the stuff you see at the big boxes when it comes to bike shaped objects. This is a bike shop quality bike at a good discount because Mongoose plays in that market. 

I took a good spin on it again on Sunday and I thought the bike out performed the rider, I thought the bike became predictable and sturdy, which came in handy for a big guy, riding on a snow covered trail for his first real ride on a fat bike. I know enough from mountain biking and cross country skiing to know how far you can push it on snow before it gives way and causes spin outs. With the 90 mm hubs and the 4" Vee tires, I got to give it enough mustard without losing traction to churn up the trail and I needed to exchange gears a couple times and the whole thing held together nicely. 

For the money, I think this bike is a no brainer. The frame is nice enough to upgrade on and it comes with a really workmanlike group of components. 

10/10 would buy again.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review. How did the Mission command tires do in the snow? How much snow?


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

The tires felt good as far as traction. I am still playing around with the whole tire pressure thing, but I started to feel confident riding harder into the berms and the bike felt good under me. I have a feeling that once I get the hang of it, I will be able to really push it on the downhills. The only knock I would have for the bike is that the stock stem is pretty long and unless you have a long torso, you'll probably want to replace it. I think that played into the fact that they only offered the bike in one size and they were trying to catch as many riders as they could with that. I am 5'9" with a 30" inseam and the bike fits me well with a shorter stem and the seat post flying about half mast. A smaller or larger rider could make it work with a few adjustments. 

There was about 2" of snow covering an intermediate to more difficult trail system. I didn't go off of any of the sweet jumps that they also have there, but I can always work my way up to that  Eye of the tiger....


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks For the Update . I have sat on the bike and noticed the stem is Long . Are the handlebars a 31.8 ?


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> Thanks For the Update . I have sat on the bike and noticed the stem is Long . Are the handlebars a 31.8 ?


The bar is 31.8.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

No problem


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

Can u say where u bought it and for how much? Thanks.


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

dbauer said:


> Can u say where u bought it and for how much? Thanks.


I actually got it through a friend that works for Mongoose as these had just come out. I paid really close to what MC Sports is going to have them on sale for, for Black Friday.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought mine through MC sports . Paid black Friday deal.


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 

So is the MC Black Friday price MC's regular price.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

No It is black friday only they have them At $799 . My Local MC did not carry it in stock so they ordered it in. I will pay for it on Black Friday and get the deal.


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

dbauer said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> So is the MC Black Friday price MC's regular price.


I think the retail on it is $799. I biked with a guy that had one of the Motobecane Night Trains that he got from BikesDirect for $1400. That bike had a Rock Shox Bluto fork, which is a several hundred dollar part. I thought they were pretty similar beyond that though, quality wise, and I think their rigid fat bike is around $800, so the Vinson fits right in line with the market. At $450, I think it's a steal.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree it is a steal. I was all set to buy a framed Alaskan alloy for 1400 dealer can't get until February. So I came upon this deal and can't pass it up. I still may buy a higher end but this will tell me if I like it. 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

I got mine from the guy that designed it and I know his focus was on trying to put good quality components on it and keep it under 35 pounds and under $800. I think he nailed it. 

I am not sold on the idea of needing a better fat bike than this one. The idea of a performance fat bike seems like an oxymoron to me. The bike has easily upgradable parts and nobody is going to be too upset if they shear off a derailleur or tweaks a bottom bracket spindle. Just toss another one on and get back out there. 

This seems like a great way to just build up what you need, over time.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

mcthreadski said:


> I am not sold on the idea of needing a better fat bike than this one. The idea of a performance fat bike seems like an oxymoron to me.


Then you sir have never actually swung a leg over a quality fatty built for speed, don't knock it till you try it. I just want one of these for salt townie duties.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't ruled that out. I agree the bike is worth upgrading. I will tweak small things and ride it. Like stem length and put some ergon grips on it.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

See, this is how I end up with too many bikes. 

Do you remember the Bearstein Bears book
"Ma Bear says Pa Bear has Too Many Bikes"? 

I starred as Pa Bear in that one  

We'll see, but I am going to walk before I run on this one.


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> I haven't ruled that out. I agree the bike is worth upgrading. I will tweak small things and ride it. Like stem length and put some ergon grips on it.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


The grips are no good. What is the cool setup for bolt on ergo grips with leather wraps? I've been looking at a few brands, but can't make a decision.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I agree this is bike 5 this year I bought a carbon devinci Troy a 29 er for my wife a custom built 26 er for my son a custom build 27.5 for my daughter and I have a framed mini sota on order for my son for Xmas. That will make #6 plus 3 other bikes sitting in my barn and I'm not done.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

It's not a hover-bike.


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> Well I agree this is bike 5 this year I bought a carbon devinci Troy a 29 er for my wife a custom built 26 er for my son a custom build 27.5 for my daughter and I have a framed mini sota on order for my son for Xmas. That will make #6 plus 3 other bikes sitting in my barn and I'm not done.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


5 bikes per year is only sustainable for two years. Once you get beyond 10 bikes, it becomes a job if they all need service. I've had periods of my life where I was flooded with bikes and bike parts. At one point I had north of 100 in my yard.

The fat bike is number 6 for me right now, and I am feeling the itch again for more. It's like a disease


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I know both kids are racing and I feel like a full time mechanic. It seems I am always working on a bike . I enjoy it but it can get overwhelming.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Just reserved one. They are holding it for us.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice!

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Guy said he didn't think they'd sell out. Getting it for my dad. I just bought a Minnesota 3.0 bluto.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sure your dad will love it.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoB (Nov 20, 2014)

MC Sports in Joliet, IL confirmed that they would have some on Friday but wasn't sure if they would be on sale on Thursday night too. Looking at the catalog site I guess they will be on sale from 6pm on Thanksgiving.

They didn't have any on the floor but we were able to check out a Dolomite, hopefully the sizing is similar but it does look ok for my wife. She's usually a size up at 20" on MTB frames.

We weren't able to reserve one, so hopefully we'll still be able to grab it on the day. $450 looks like a steal.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I reserve the bike at that store over the phone they're holding it for me you should be able to do the same


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

when I spoke with a manager at MC s He said they had 200 of this total for all stores.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. I'm glad I jumped on it quick. I wonder if they will discount the other model.


----------



## Gravelo (Apr 12, 2013)

Dick's has these at $579.99. Not a bad bike at that price if they run out of the 200 at MC Sports.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

20% off today too, $550 shipped isn't terrible ($130 shipping??? minus $50 credit)

http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/cart/shoppingcart.jsp


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=54550416


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Hah....site blocked due to name!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

haha


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

In my opinion, if it fits you, this is a Phenomenal deal at the sale price. For someone looking to try a fatty....nice choice with minimal investment. May grab one for the Mrs.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANyone have the geo on this? Im about 5'7" - ride a medium Norco Sight for what its worth - I have no issue putting a 50mm stem (as I have one laying around) on it...

will check my local DSG and see if they have one in store for fit - but not confident they will.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

No Geo on it i emailed Schwinn/ Mongoose with no response as of yet. I can tell you i have a 32 inseam and stand over is around 30 . The stem is at least a 100 mm or longer i ordered a 70 mm for it .


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Here y'all go! I think I'll go to Dick's and check it out.

FEATURES:

Navigate through all terrain with the Mongoose® Adult Vinson Mountain Bike. Equipped with a durable aluminum frame and 26 x 4 oversized wheels, the Vision delivers a high action ride whether you're biking on sand or snow. Features 24 speed Sram X4 drivetrain and dual disc mechanical brakes for crisp power and confident braking.

Wheel Size: 26"
Frame: Aluminum
Fork: Aluminum
Rear Shock: NA
Headset: 1 1/8" A-Head
Cranks: Alloy 170mm 22/30/40
Bottom Bracket: 100mm sealed bearing Square taper
Front Derailleur: Alivio E-Type
Rear Derailleur: Sram X4
Cog Set: 12-32 8spd
Shifter: Sram X4
Chain: Sram X4
Hub (F): 135mm QR Alloy Disc
Hub (R): 190mm QR Alloy Disc
Spokes: Stainless
Rims: 100mm Alloy with 35mm holes
Tires: 26x4 Veerubber Mission Command 72tpi
Brakes: 180mm front 160mm rear mech disc
Brake Levers: alloy
Pedals: resin platform
Handlebar: Alloy 700mm with 31.8 clamp
Grips: Mongoose
Stem: Alloy
Seat: Mongoose
Seat Post: Alloy
Extras: Colored rim strip
Style: R7900
Mongoose


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

^^ we had all of this info...people are looking for the geometry...(measurements if the frame)


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Went and picked up the Vinson tonight road it around the yard. What a steal of a deal. This is a really fun bike. My main bike is a Devinci carbon troy and I have been mountain biking since the late 80's and this is a very solid bike. I will put some miles on it this weekend and do an update.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Our MC is to small to carry them so no luck here.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

My Mac is to small. I called the store talked to manager and he got one from a bigger store. And it was to them in just a few days. May not be to late.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

What area are you guys from


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Southern Michigan for me.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I know the one in Joliet has more than one you could probably drive here and back and have it still cost less than the shipping would be if you were to get it and have them ship it


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Keep us updated. Also, how heavy is it?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I told my SIL about this Wednesday and he called and reserved one. Supposed to pick it up at 6 tomorrow morning. Looks like I'll get to try one out!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Headed out to pick mine up right now I guess the Black Friday deals are good this evening as well


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Mongoose Vinson Fat Tire Bike Check - YouTube


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Does this fit a bluto?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not believe so it is a straight 1 and 1/8 head tube

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoB (Nov 20, 2014)

Wife is happy with hers. It's a well put together package and I'm extremely happy, especially for $<500.

Only thing is I can't get the saddle adjustment bolt undone, and it came with the saddle at a terrible angle. That puppy is tight. I swapped it for another XX.Xmm post and saddle with no problem.

Oh, the instruction manual for the disc brakes are only in Chinese, keeps things interesting 

Edit: wrong post size, thinking of handlebars


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you mean 30.8 the seat post on mine is 30.6 odd size I had a nicer 30.9 and it was a smidge to big.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

So went on 6 mile ride with it today it was great fun but a lot more if a work out. I found the tires are OK at best especially in the front.








Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Folks do you think this will fit a bud and a Lou?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Not sure but I would like to know. The factory tires are fair at Best.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like the front tire is on backwards


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah flipped for grip. Its short term anyway.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Suppose to flip the back one not the front one


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm really hoping to get one for the lady, she was riding the Dolo this weekend and said "I like it, but would like something a little lighter" the Vinson comes in 15lbs less, so as soon as *****sportinggoods goes back to free shipping, I'm getting one.










Compared to the last few pics, the Dolo seems to have a little more frame/fork clearance for tires!



















P.S. I posted in the other thread, but the US planetx website is having a sale on On-One floater snow tires. 120tpi only $54 each free shipping. Usually the colors are cheaper, but seems to be a deal this week.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

x3speed said:


> Yeah flipped for grip. Its short term anyway.


can you please measure the effective top tube?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

17" frame 23.3 effective top tube

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Have a lou and bud on order. Nervous they wont fit.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought it only came in one size - 18"


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Mongoose killed it with this bike. Prettier in person. What a steal at 450. My Dad is like a kid in a candy store with this bike . Hilarious.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Booty


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree the bike is better looking in person . i am getting used to riding it went 8 miles yesterday with my 10 yr old son, The bike is more of a work out then i am used to. Trying to keep up with my son on his 23# 26 er . Did i mention he is state champion this year for Mi schoolastic cycling 10 and under. Well he kicks my butt. The Vinson is a blast though and my son wants one bad. I Have a Framed Mini Sota 24" ordered for him hope it gets here for X-mas


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> I agree the bike is better looking in person . i am getting used to riding it went 8 miles yesterday with my 10 yr old son, The bike is more of a work out then i am used to. Trying to keep up with my son on his 23# 26 er . Did i mention he is state champion this year for Mi schoolastic cycling 10 and under. Well he kicks my butt. The Vinson is a blast though and my son wants one bad. I Have a Framed Mini Sota 24" ordered for him hope it gets here for X-mas


Yah, it is definitely a workout 

I rode it on untracked snow that was about 5" deep on Thursday. I think I figured out the tire pressure for riding on snow, but when I got back on the pavement to ride home, it felt like I was driving an old farm tractor. I went to a spot with more advanced trails on Saturday though and those had been ridden by someone else earlier. Man, what a blast! This bike is so much fun on rolling singletrack and once you get a feel for how the bike turns and reacts on packed snow, it's awesome. Gotta be careful to stay on the packed stuff though as going off of those gets dicey, right away, especially on the downhills. I didn't crash though, so I had that going for me .

The guy I went with had knobbier tires, but in his estimation, technique trumps tires when it comes to staying on the bike. The climbs are slow, but if you learn how to position your weight, you can grind up some pretty steep inclines.

Overall, I am still pretty impressed with the bike and I think it's a ton of fun!


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone here in the 5' 7" height range? 

Guessing with a short stem I'd be ok from what Im seeing/reading... just curious as there are none in local market - so if I do pull the trigger - its a web buy via d!c%$sportinggoods

thanks in advance


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

i am thinking of trying to set this up tubeless . Any one tried it yet?


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm 5'8" and put a 80mm stem on it and like it.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Put a 80mm on for my short 5 7 father and slid the seat forward. Fits him fine. Working on tubeless. I'm either doing split tube presta or Schrader. Tape was annoying. Tires are loose, so a compressor is a must. Anyone try fatter tires?


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you think the Vinson will handle a 330# rider for paved trails.I'm also interested in the Argus but have little information as of yet.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I am 230 # and no sign of weakness in the bike I would put better pedals on . 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

bdundee said:


> Looks like the front tire is on backwards


MC near me installed the forks backward on their bikes, cables all jacked.
At least they had the brakes and derailleurs adjusted decently.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah that's why I took mine home in the box they were curious why I wouldn't let them build it and I said well I've been a bike mechanic for a number of years I'll take care of it at home. You never know who's putting that thing together


----------



## mojoB (Nov 20, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> Do you mean 30.8 the seat post on mine is 30.6 odd size I had a nicer 30.9 and it was a smidge to big.


The battery in my calipers is dying but I'm 99% sure it's 30.4mm


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

x3speed said:


> Yeah that's why I took mine home in the box ... You never know who's putting that thing together


...then riding it around the store.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

mojoB said:


> The battery in my calipers is dying but I'm 99% sure it's 30.4mm


Post is stamped 30.6.
First major disappointment with spec I've found.
Why not 30.9?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

My Local Mc Sports contracts a bike shop mechanic put it together . They would not let me put it together myself. I will say That I was concerned but he did a fine job.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

MC did not fight me on it. But it was crazy busy when I picked it up.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

wheelmotor said:


> Post is stamped 30.6.
> First major disappointment with spec I've found.
> Why not 30.9?


If you wish to use that particular post it can be lathe turned to size.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Captlink said:


> If you wish to use that particular post it can be lathe turned to size.


it seems the 30.6 is not a super snug fit . I tried a 30.9 i had laying around it will not fit wondering about a 30.8 . Other option is a cane creek 30.6 to 27.2 adapter. the reason i would do this is for a carbon seat post in the hope of a little more give without the weight of a thudbuster.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for the sizing feedback - now to find one for $450


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to D ick's Sporting Goods tomorrow to see if I can order in store to get free shipping.


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

slowride454 said:


> I'm going to D ick's Sporting Goods tomorrow to see if I can order in store to get free shipping.


I tried doing that Tuesday with no luck, let us know if you have better results.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

j.rex said:


> I tried doing that Tuesday with no luck, let us know if you have better results.


y no luck? what happened?


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

The guy brought it up on the computer in the store and said he'd still have to do a web order and that there'd still be shipping charges.

I'm waiting for a sale to hopefully drop the final price to around $500 or less since I really don't need another fat bike.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I have around 50 miles on mine so far it has far exceeded my expectations. The group I ride with are riding carbon bear grease a couple Farley 6's and a Fatboy and all were impressed especially when I told them the price. 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have Scheels checking on pricing, since they have access to Mongoose BMX. I'll report back when I get info.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

It really is a steal of a bike, even at Dick's retail price. Knowing if Scheels could get it would be good.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Scheels at the mall has them assembled in stock. List like $550. I got them to price match the MC Sports price. I am going there tonight after work.


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

slowride454 said:


> The Scheels at the mall has them assembled in stock. List like $550. I got them to price match the MC Sports price. I am going there tonight after work.


That's awesome! What Scheels location? Do they have another one? Are they price matching the black friday deal? Did you just show them the coupon?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Scheels in the Fox River Mall in Appleton. I told them that D icks and MC Sports had them. He checked the prices and said MC has a store in Manitowoc and they have at $499. So he is price matching.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

slowride454 said:


> The Scheels in the Fox River Mall in Appleton. I told them that D icks and MC Sports had them. He checked the prices and said MC has a store in Manitowoc and they have at $499. So he is price matching.


Sucks they're not in the southeast.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I bought my Vinson last night. Hope to get some riding in this weekend. This is a very well built bike from my visual inspection. The frame has nice welds and the factory paint is fantastic. The orange and teal really POP on the white. I was driving my wife smaller SUV when I got it, so I had to take both wheels off to get it home. This frameset is light. I will try to get some wheel and frame weights too.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Bud fits, working on Lou.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice! 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Ill get around to the lou tomorrow. Had an emergency family issue.


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like there's plenty of room for the bud, the Lou isn't much wider, I don't see why it wouldn't fit, gonna have to order my own soon.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

aarontriton said:


> it seems the 30.6 is not a super snug fit . I tried a 30.9 i had laying around it will not fit wondering about a 30.8 . Other option is a cane creek 30.6 to 27.2 adapter. the reason i would do this is for a carbon seat post in the hope of a little more give without the weight of a thudbuster.


Yeah, but 30.9 seems to be the sweet spot for posts in the current market, innovation and variety even better than 27.2.
I'll probably pick up a Cane Creek shim and use a Thomson 27.2 x 410.
I was hoping to use a dropper, though.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

slowride454 said:


> I bought my Vinson last night. Hope to get some riding in this weekend. This is a very well built bike from my visual inspection. The frame has nice welds and the factory paint is fantastic. The orange and teal really POP on the white. I was driving my wife smaller SUV when I got it, so I had to take both wheels off to get it home. This frameset is light. I will try to get some wheel and frame weights too.


The paint is too good.
I will feel bad if I decide to go flat black.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

135/190 seems to be an odd combination for axle widths.
No obvious option for a 29+ existing wheelset to throw on. (why the Minnesota Framed and BD Bullseye were at the top of my shopping list until the Vinson jumped to the front of the value class)
At least they are both known widths, so wheels are readily available, just not as sets and they won't be cheap.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

For 29+ I plan on putting a Kampus fork in it to make it a bit more slack. A set of Velocity P35s and some bargain hubs should build up cheap and reliable wheels for summer.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

Where are you seeing bargain 190 hubs?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ali express has a 135/190 set for $53.97


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

slowride454 said:


> Ali express has a 135/190 set for $53.97


Wow, Ali Express is a pain to search.
I can't find a 135/190 set for that price.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

x3speed said:


> Bud fits, working on Lou.


Any luck with fitting the Lou?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, the weekend got crazy and the wife got cranky. I will try this evening. I'm guessing I'll get a smidge of chain rub, but we will see. The bud was not as big as I thought it would be relative to the VEE.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry folks. I've had a few PM's on the Lou fit. I have been swamped at work. End of semester for the high school kiddies I teach. I will try to squeeze it in tonight but it will be after 10 central. After that, I will be working on tubeless using moonlander rimstrips first, then the wide gorilla tape. I post it asap.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

x3speed said:


> Sorry folks. I've had a few PM's on the Lou fit. I have been swamped at work. End of semester for the high school kiddies I teach. I will try to squeeze it in tonight but it will be after 10 central. After that, I will be working on tubeless using moonlander rimstrips first, then the wide gorilla tape. I post it asap.


Would Love to find out how its goes with the tubeless . I played around with gorilla tape no success with the standard tires very loose fit. But again not alot of effort on my part.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All,

Can anyone provide more detailed specs on the Mechanical Disc Brakes that come with this bike (no-name, Tektros...)? 

Also, are the Vee Missions Wire or Folding Bead?

Thank you.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, no way the vees would, but bud is not tight either, the bead came off twice while fitting it. It may be fun.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Jak speed brakes. I like them. They bite.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

So it looks like the bud fits all around sorry it took so long guys this week sucked, thanks for your patience. There is no rub in the big cog and little chainring but I'll have to say it's pretty close maybe two millimeters


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am going to see if I can try a Bulldozer sometime soon.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Bike is setup for a short dude my dads 5 foot 7 with a 30 inch inseam and 6 foot 3 with a 36 inch inseam interestingly enought it pretty much fits both of us depending on how you set it up


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am 5' 11" with a 30" inseam. I am looking at layback seatpost options.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

These tires look so much better in person; I can't believe these tires fit. This bike is one heck of a deal.


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

Are your Lous brand new? What psi are they filled to? Lous fit on my dolomite, but are starting to rub now that they're stretching and with the frame flexing, wondering if you'll have the same problem, let's hope not.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Brand new. Not sure this frame will flex under my dad. He's a spinner. Hoping to go tubeless after a few rides


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

x3speed said:


> There is no rub in the big cock and little chain drink


Sorry better luck next time man!!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Oops, I should edit my posts after voice typing.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks so sweet with bud and Lou ! I would like to find a happy medium tire wise . I have a hard enough time pedaling these fat tires around. But i want more grip the the stock tires.


Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

MC sports has them black friday priced in today's flyer, $450


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

And they posted it on their website:

Vinson Fat Bike | MC Sports


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

So I have ordered new tires for the Vinson. I ordered a surly bud for the front and a vee rubber bulldozer for the rear. I will let you know how it works out. The missions just are not cutting it for Michigan weather and needed more grip . No snow right now but lots of wet and frozen leaves 

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

The fork is not supposed to be tweaked like this, correct?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say not! Wowser.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## j.rex (Sep 9, 2014)

I gave up waiting for Dick's to have a decent sale on the Vinson, so I drove 2 hours to a MC sports and picked one up for $450. The quality is so much better than the Dolomite, it has real bike components instead of cheap steal crap. I got my Surly Lous on, adjusted the brakes, re-lubed the chain, and removed all the warning stickers, other than the twisted fork issue above, it's ready to hit the trails when they freeze back up.

Hopefully Pacific will send me a new fork soon, because it's messing up the alignment of the disc brake and it just looks weird. I'm amazed somebody put that together at the store and said it was ok, there's no why you can't notice it when aligning the handlebars.


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your posts & pics, x3speed!  Looks great! Something even some of your students might be able to afford!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy to help. Taptalk app helps too. My Dad loves the bike. Its actually made some of my not so athletic friends curious.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

New meats on the bike bud front bulldozer rear








Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

So I put a few miles on the Vinson this morning wet sloppy cold mud. The bud in the front and bulldozer in the rear have transformed this bike . I have so much more confidence in the corners and technical stuff. No self steer at 9 psi. I am 230 with gear. If your still on the stock tires do yourself a favor and upgrade your tires.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 28, 2010)

Got to second what aarontriton said. Definitely a different bike with different tires. This is my first fat bike so I wasn't sure about the "self-steer" phenomenon, but the bike just felt squirmy with the stock tires. New treads, waaay better feel. FWIW, I went with Dillinger 4's front and rear.


----------



## QCGrimmy (Dec 26, 2014)

Appreciate this forum so much. Hope to pick up a Vinson tomorrow morning. (Asked a manager to hold one a week ago. MC Sports location close to family holiday spot...400 MI from home ) Excited to get some saddle time. Great info and impressions/opinions/experience here.


----------



## SaltyTrak (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks to all that have posted info about the Vinson, it helped me make an educated decision and order mine from ***** Sporting Goods. Got it all put together this am. As so many post have stated, pictures do not do this rig justice, it looks so much better in the flesh! I've got a few parts ordered so it will fit me better, purely personal preference, shorter stem, taller bars, fatter grips. Getting better tires in a few weeks too. Will post some pics when it's all doctored up. 🚲


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

SaltyTrak said:


> Thanks to all that have posted info about the Vinson, it helped me make an educated decision and order mine from ***** Sporting Goods. Got it all put together this am. As so many post have stated, pictures do not do this rig justice, it looks so much better in the flesh! I've got a few parts ordered so it will fit me better, purely personal preference, shorter stem, taller bars, fatter grips. Getting better tires in a few weeks too. Will post some pics when it's all doctored up. 🚲


Smart decision on tire upgrade. Rode 16 miles today with the bud on front and bulldozer back and the bike is sooooo much better rides better zero self steer and less rolling resistance.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyTrak (Dec 26, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> Smart decision on tire upgrade. Rode 16 miles today with the bud on front and bulldozer back and the bike is sooooo much better rides better zero self steer and less rolling resistance.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. Your rig looks right. For sure the stock tires are kind of a handful where I went riding today. Looking forward to getting news bits mounted up. Just got shipping conf. a few minutes ago so it should be a few days not weeks before it all gets sorted out.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

SaltyTrak said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Your rig looks right. For sure the stock tires are kind of a handful where I went riding today. Looking forward to getting news bits mounted up. Just got shipping conf. a few minutes ago so it should be a few days not weeks before it all gets sorted out.


Nice I changed my stem and ordered new grips. This bike is nice but can be great with a few upgrades.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

picture from today. This bike is a blast.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

I already own a Motobecane FB4 Comp that received several upgrades. I seen this bike and felt it was a great value. We made a road trip yesterday to the nearest MC Sports after making sure they had a Vinson in stock. Price had went up to $499, the manager gave it to me for $450. Great value at that price. Will be doing several upgrades today and hope to get it out on the road tomorrow. No snow here yet and 50 degrees today in mid-Michigan.


----------



## cardnation (Jul 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a screenshot or a link to the $499 price? 

I might try to have D!ckssportinggoods price match.


----------



## toe-knee (Jan 13, 2004)

The problem with D!ckssportinggoods is its mail order only and they hit you with $125 shipping....I talked to a couple local stores and they will not ship to store for pick up. But let us know if they will price match at 499.


----------



## SaltyTrak (Dec 26, 2014)

*Dsg*



toe-knee said:


> The problem with D!ckssportinggoods is its mail order only and they hit you with $125 shipping....I talked to a couple local stores and they will not ship to store for pick up. But let us know if they will price match at 499.


Hey toe-knee it must have been a fluke or something but DSG had the Vinson for a brief minute for 529.00 & free shipping when I lucked up and saw it. Hard to be patient.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

aarontriton said:


> View attachment 950378
> picture from today. This bike is a blast.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


awesome pic! Are you near the Twin Cities area? Looks like the river bottoms...

Out of curiousity, what made you decide on Bud/Bulldozer combo? Why not Bud/Bud, Bud/Lou, or just straight Bulldozers?


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

How does the Mongoose Vinson compares to the Framed Minnesota 1.0 or Minnesota 2.0??? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

McFlyMpls said:


> awesome pic! Are you near the Twin Cities area? Looks like the river bottoms...
> 
> Out of curiousity, what made you decide on Bud/Bulldozer combo? Why not Bud/Bud, Bud/Lou, or just straight Bulldozers?


Southern Michigan . Fort Custer rec area. I went bud front and bulldozer because I was concerned about rear tire clearance. No regrets this tire combo made this bike so much better I could not get rear or front to slip .and the bike rolled better and smoothed the ride.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

JJGT said:


> How does the Mongoose Vinson compares to the Framed Minnesota 1.0 or Minnesota 2.0??? Thanks in advanced!


I ride with several guys with framed 1's and 2s I would say its in the middle. Nicer then the 1 but spec lower than the 2 . I do like the 100 mm rims on the Vinson and the 190 spacing on the Vinson to fit fat tires.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> I ride with several guys with framed 1's and 2s I would say its in the middle. Nicer then the 1 but spec lower than the 2 . I do like the 100 mm rims on the Vinson and the 190 spacing on the Vinson to fit fat tires.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Wow that 190mm spacing is like the Minnesota 3.0! how about the tires that come with it? Is it a "must upgrade" to ride in snow?


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

I did upgrades on my Vinson today. 
Forte Team Handlebar 720mm
Bontrager Race X Lite Stem 90mm
Bontrager Saddle
White Brothers Snowpack Fork
Avid BB7 Brakes
Avid Brake Levers
Q Tubes
Vee Snowshoe 4.7 tires (4.25 actual)

Dropped 3 pounds with the upgrades. Using the bathroom scale measurement. Going to order a seat post shim so I can put a carbon post I have in the bin on the bike.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

aarontriton said:


> I ride with several guys with framed 1's and 2s I would say its in the middle. Nicer then the 1 but spec lower than the 2 . I do like the 100 mm rims on the Vinson and the 190 spacing on the Vinson to fit fat tires.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


good points on the Vinson, im realizing its a better buy the more I learn about it, thanks!


----------



## RichOinSFCA (Dec 28, 2014)

what is MS sports, I would like to buy a Vinson

Rich in San Francisco


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

RichOinSFCA said:


> what is MS sports, I would like to buy a Vinson
> 
> Rich in San Francisco


Dick's Sporting Goods is also selling the bike online for $580.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Did anyone get a weight for the stock bike?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Question about the Vinson, and sizing in general.

My mom wants a fat bike after riding my Farley 6 (size 17.5), so now we're looking at budget fatties (Framed Minnesotas, Badger, Bikes Direct, and now the Vinson). She'll be using it all year, in a more leisurely fashion not on anything too crazy. But I'm proud of her, she's 63, has a department store cruiser, got on the fatty, and got the bug!

I see the Vinson is only available at ***** in a size 18. 

With how she plans on using it, would it be a sin to go for it, and lower the seat, maybe shorten the stem or raise the bars a bit? She's pretty short, probably closer to 5'4ish? I'd like to get her on one to see how the standover is.

Edit: lol @ D1ck's getting blocked out above.

Edit #2: isn't the Wal-goose just one size?


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

I can't imagine this bike would be comfortable for her at 5'4"


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

fightnut said:


> Did anyone get a weight for the stock bike?


35.7 pounds after I removed the reflectors, replaced the seat and added some little running lights. Should be within a few ounces of stock but maybe someone else can give you a more accurate number.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

mcthreadski said:


> I just got one. It seems pretty alright, especially at the price they have. The components are solid. It has a Sram rear derailleur and a Shimano front derailleur, 3 x 8 drivetrain. It's all basic stuff, but of good enough quality to last a number of years and be upgraded upon as needed. Nothing feels "junky" or like some the stuff you see at the big boxes when it comes to bike shaped objects. This is a bike shop quality bike at a good discount because Mongoose plays in that market.
> 
> I took a good spin on it again on Sunday and I thought the bike out performed the rider, I thought the bike became predictable and sturdy, which came in handy for a big guy, riding on a snow covered trail for his first real ride on a fat bike. I know enough from mountain biking and cross country skiing to know how far you can push it on snow before it gives way and causes spin outs. With the 90 mm hubs and the 4" Vee tires, I got to give it enough mustard without losing traction to churn up the trail and I needed to exchange gears a couple times and the whole thing held together nicely.
> 
> ...


How much dose this Mongoose weigh?


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Question about the Vinson, and sizing in general.
> 
> My mom wants a fat bike after riding my Farley 6 (size 17.5), so now we're looking at budget fatties (Framed Minnesotas, Badger, Bikes Direct, and now the Vinson). She'll be using it all year, in a more leisurely fashion not on anything too crazy. But I'm proud of her, she's 63, has a department store cruiser, got on the fatty, and got the bug!
> 
> ...


I am 57 y/o and have just over 200 miles on the FATTY I bought from DB in Nov. I bought the Gravity Bullseye Monster! Love it. Check their site. You're mother will be able to get the size she needs for her body size and have a lot more fun on a bike that fits her, than one that comes in one size. Annnnnd. They come in different colors.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Anybody tried going tubeless on their Vinson yet? My SIL bought one and the rubbing sound the tube makes at lower pressures is awful!
BTW, it's a helluva nice bike for the price, and I'm riding a Farley 6.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> I am 57 y/o and have just over 200 miles on the FATTY I bought from DB in Nov. I bought the Gravity Bullseye Monster! Love it. Check their site. You're mother will be able to get the size she needs for her body size and have a lot more fun on a bike that fits her, than one that comes in one size. Annnnnd. They come in different colors.


Glad to hear you're loving the fatty! We (actually I, ha) looked at the BD bikes and many (the ones in the colors she likes) were backordered. Looks like she is going to roll with a Charge Cooker Maxi. She got on it and loved it. Oddly, she wasn't impressed with the Framed MN 2.0 and didn't love the Badger Fattywompus 2.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Glad to hear you're loving the fatty! We (actually I, ha) looked at the BD bikes and many (the ones in the colors she likes) were backordered. Looks like she is going to roll with a Charge Cooker Maxi. She got on it and loved it. Oddly, she wasn't impressed with the Framed MN 2.0 and didn't love the Badger Fattywompus 2.


Ha3 You are not in SD are you? <winks> I bet your mom could be my riding partner.

I HAD to have the Lime Green Monster. Other colors would not do. I also have made my gear to match. <smiles>


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking to go tuneless today or tomorrow. Need to buy surandwrap.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, and I so badly needed a new helmet, I bought a Bell to match.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> View attachment 951557
> 
> 
> Ha3 You are not in SD are you? <winks> I bet your mom could be my riding partner.
> ...


Ha, we are in WI. How tall are you, and what size did you get? I guess I totally missed it, but your bike is in stock at BD. Very tempting.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> New meats on the bike bud front bulldozer rear
> View attachment 949719
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Quick question. Why did you go for the bulldozer instead of the surly lou?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

JJGT said:


> Quick question. Why did you go for the bulldozer instead of the surly lou?


I was worried about clearance in the rear. I will say the the combo I have is awesome I can climb any hill a rail corners . I think the bulldozer is an excellent tire and rolls fast. No snow yet but supposed to get some this weekend. Will update. By the way no annoying squeaky noise from the tires like the missions did.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

Is the bulldozer really 4.7? Or similar to the snowshoe, where advertised size is inflated?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

tyriverag said:


> Is the bulldozer really 4.7? Or similar to the snowshoe, where advertised size is inflated?


I have not measured it but it is extremely close to the width of the bud. It dwarfs the missions that were on it the side benefit is the bike rides way smoother now.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> I was worried about clearance in the rear. I will say the the combo I have is awesome I can climb any hill a rail corners . I think the bulldozer is an excellent tire and rolls fast. No snow yet but supposed to get some this weekend. Will update. By the way no annoying squeaky noise from the tires like the missions did.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Thank you! I didn't think about clearance, I think some body did put a bud on the vinson. I'm not sure if it is working at low psi


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

JJGT said:


> Thank you! I didn't think about clearance, I think some body did put a bud on the vinson. I'm not sure if it is working at low psi


My intentions are to go tubeless and if I do the bulldozer should fit fine.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Wonder if the bulldozer would be good for the Minnesota 3.o rear. Lous wont fit.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

tyriverag said:


> Ha, we are in WI. How tall are you, and what size did you get? I guess I totally missed it, but your bike is in stock at BD. Very tempting.


Ha3 We lived in WI for 9 years, in Bryant, near Antigo, N or Wausau. Loved it. We raced sled dogs then.

I am 5' 6" tall and we bought the 18". I am long legged. I love the fit.


----------



## lugnut321 (Dec 4, 2013)

First time Fat Bike owner. First post. I just got my Vinson last Saturday at MC Sports in Peoria, IL. I'm loving it.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

lugnut321 said:


> First time Fat Bike owner. First post. I just got my Vinson last Saturday at MC Sports in Peoria, IL. I'm loving it.


Nice! Enjoy it's a great bike

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

lugnut321 said:


> First time Fat Bike owner. First post. I just got my Vinson last Saturday at MC Sports in Peoria, IL. I'm loving it.


Welcome to the Forum. Nice Folks here. Congrats on your new Bicycle! Enjoy!


----------



## lugnut321 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Vinson is on the mongoose website.Looks like they have to work the bugs out on the specs.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

slowride454 said:


> I am 5' 11" with a 30" inseam. I am looking at layback seatpost options.


Bought a 30.6 x 27.2 shim and used a spare 410mm Thomson post. Perfect.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

aarontriton said:


> I was worried about clearance in the rear. I will say the the combo I have is awesome I can climb any hill a rail corners . I think the bulldozer is an excellent tire and rolls fast. No snow yet but supposed to get some this weekend. Will update. By the way no annoying squeaky noise from the tires like the missions did.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


That is almost reason enough right there. Rear started squeaking on the third ride and drove me nuts.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> My intentions are to go tubeless and if I do the bulldozer should fit fine.
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


Cool! and please share how the tubeless conversion goes! one more question, so the Surly Lou (and bud) is not good for tubeless? my LBS only carries surly tires so I will have to get the bulldozer online.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

x3speed said:


>


What's the stand over with these tires?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll have to look, it's at my Dad's


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

Just seen sports authority has the vinson on ebay for 579$ Free shipping.


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

NEOHIO Ray said:


> Just seen sports authority has the vinson on ebay for 579$ Free shipping.


Ughh, can't believe I missed the sale MC SPORTS had ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardnation (Jul 2, 2014)

FYI, you can buy it directly from Sports Authority with free shipping and 10% off. ($522 total shipped)

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

Get 10% off by signing up for emails.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/emailSignup/index.jsp?clickid=signup


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Damn. If I would have known that, I probably would have ordered this instead of the gravity bullseye monster. The specs between the two bikes seem almost identical however, the Vinson has those 100mm rims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinndw (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought one of these Vinsons a couple of weeks ago. I like it, but the tires are not great in snow. I slip out pretty bad on climbs. I am noticing that different users have used different tire combo upgrades (lou, bud, bulldozer, snow shoe)... I know little about tires. Any advice on purchasing tires? Why did some of you choose the tires you did? I am guessing cost and size are significant factors, but what else?

Right now I am just riding in a few inches of (mostly) packed snow. My rear slips on climbs, and my front has a tendency to get pretty squirrelly in places -- often sliding out.

This is kind of a broad question, but I appreciate anything you can offer.

And, I am in general agreement... this bike is a fantastic deal!


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

rinndw said:


> I bought one of these Vinsons a couple of weeks ago. I like it, but the tires are not great in snow. I slip out pretty bad on climbs. I am noticing that different users have used different tire combo upgrades (lou, bud, bulldozer, snow shoe)... I know little about tires. Any advice on purchasing tires? Why did some of you choose the tires you did? I am guessing cost and size are significant factors, but what else?
> 
> Right now I am just riding in a few inches of (mostly) packed snow. My rear slips on climbs, and my front has a tendency to get pretty squirrelly in places -- often sliding out.
> 
> ...


I have the bulldozer rear and bud front and the main reason I went bulldozer rear was I heard it had good traction and it was not as wide as a Lou so it would clear the chain and stays even with flex . I have been very pleased with the combo. We have had very cold powder snow and it has been impressive the amount of grip.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

I can't see it in the pics. Does this bike have the ability to add a rear rack?


----------



## mojoB (Nov 20, 2014)

rinndw said:


> Right now I am just riding in a few inches of (mostly) packed snow. My rear slips on climbs, and my front has a tendency to get pretty squirrelly in places -- often sliding out.


I got a pair of On-One floaters based on the price and generally good reviews. I havn't had a chance to fit them up yet, but I havn't seen anything close in the price range.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Bugout Bikes said:


> I can't see it in the pics. Does this bike have the ability to add a rear rack?


It does not have threaded holes on the seat stays, however it does have a hole where a V brake would normally go. There are holes in the dropouts, though with disc brakes it's a busy area.

I have a seatpost mounted rack that goes on everything, that's an option if you don't carry a lot of weight.

There are no bosses for a front rack on the fork, there is one hole on the bottom of the fork stem for a fender, though.

Sorry for bad news rack-mounting wise.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

rinndw said:


> Any advice on purchasing tires? Why did some of you choose the tires you did? I am guessing cost and size are significant factors, but what else?
> 
> Right now I am just riding in a few inches of (mostly) packed snow. My rear slips on climbs, and my front has a tendency to get pretty squirrelly in places -- often sliding out.
> 
> ...


The Mission's just aren't good in snow at all, so most anything would be an upgrade.

For snow you need a more aggressive tread and you would benefit from something with more volume as well. Sadly I don't think the Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 will be out in time for this winter, I think at about 60 bucks a tire that would be a good value match for the Vinson and be a upgrade in both areas. The 4.0 version of that tire probably isn't a huge upgrade over the Missions. The On One floater is another value option that doesn't increase volume much but has more aggressive tread, unfortunately out of stock in the US. I think I'm going with a pair of Showshoe XL's, though I am still concerned about the rear chain clearance (even though earlier in the thread I see pics of Bud/Lou combo, when I look at my bike I only have ~3/8in between the stock tires and chain). The Vee Bulldozer is a bit smaller than the Showshoe/Bud/Lou which would give it more clearance in the rear. In front who cares, anything will fit.

MM bead to bead:

Your Mission Command: 230
One One floater: 235
Snowshoe 4.5/4.7: 238
Vee Bulldozer/KendaJuggernaut4.5/Dillenger 5: 245
Bud/Lou/Snowshoe xl: 260


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

fatbikenewbie here, sorry if asked previously, just got Vinson, I think I love it! wondering if you think putting on one floaters would greatly improve overall ride. also confused, but wondering what tire gauge and portable tire pump folks suggest, as I do want to start messing with the air pressure. thank you!


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

On dirt and snow I'm sure it would. On hard packed trails or roads the Missions' less aggressive tread probably has less rolling resistance. I don't mind the self steer and will probably change back to the Missions in spring. Probably won't buy them again, though.

I have a 1-20psi gauge I got at fleet farm for four bucks. Any gauge will do but one made for this range will be more accurate than a standard 10-50psi gauge. Obviously you need a high volume pump, and really it should have a hose so you don't rip the valve. I have a lezyne sport drive HV, I have a feeling it will probably be 250~300 pumps to get a rideable tire. I doubt my ability to do that many without ripping a valve off with a pump that connects directly to it (without a hose). There are larger HV pumps that cost only a bit more, depends what it's worth to you (both size and money).


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

dear bepperb, thanks very much, I think Ill be getting the on one floaters, reviews make them sound like reasonable price performers (yes for winter/snow conditions in nothern illinois), then like you suggest maybe go back to missions in spring. also thanks for lezyne suggestion. I would like to find an accurate 1-30psi gauge to cover all bases. Again really appreciate this forum, as I generally have no idea what Im doing, but LOVE getting out and riding the Vinson! thanks again!


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

I cannot see anyone wanting to put the missions back on Unless the tire they put on to replace it was not great in the first place. I put the bud n bulldozer combo and got rid of the terrible self steer. and gained better ride and less rolling resistance. I was really surprised how well the bud and bulldozer rolled.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I think the Missions go back on when the 29er comes back out, basically so I don't wear out expensive winter tires for bar hoping and laps around my neighborhood. I don't expect to ride the fatbike seriously when there isn't snow on the ground. Just as summer beaters. I'm generally not too keen to challenge my 7 year old to a long skid mark contest in our driveway. These tires might change that.

Yes, if you're going to ride trails on it year round I'm with you 100%.

I had also considered selling them on ebay and getting something better for summer (4.0 inches and with low rolling resistance)... like the Juggernaut 4.0 or Fat B nimble... I just don't see myself using the bike enough to go through the effort.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

bepperb said:


> I think the Missions go back on when the 29er comes back out, basically so I don't wear out expensive winter tires for bar hoping and laps around my neighborhood. I don't expect to ride the fatbike seriously when there isn't snow on the ground. Just as summer beaters. I'm generally not too keen to challenge my 7 year old to a long skid mark contest in our driveway. These tires might change that.
> 
> Yes, if you're going to ride trails on it year round I'm with you 100%.
> 
> I had also considered selling them on ebay and getting something better for summer (4.0 inches and with low rolling resistance)... like the Juggernaut 4.0 or Fat B nimble... I just don't see myself using the bike enough to go through the effort.


That makes sense. If you were doing trail you would want something better . but for beating on the missions are perfect


----------



## oldmanrider (Jan 7, 2015)

Bought one after the sale $499.00... nice bike.. some component limitations. seat post odd size 30.6mm. front derailleur only 1 will work correctly alivio fd-410e. all others need a bracket (braze on) bottom bracket spindle length 168mm square taper. Has anyone changed cranksets? for the price okay.... Went to My local Performance bike store they have their branded model ACCESS for 799 on sale much better bike and better specs.


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Purchased a Vinson for $499 questions and concerns*



oldmanrider said:


> Bought one after the sale $499.00... nice bike.. some component limitations. seat post odd size 30.6mm. front derailleur only 1 will work correctly alivio fd-410e. all others need a bracket (braze on) bottom bracket spindle length 168mm square taper. Has anyone changed cranksets? for the price okay.... Went to My local Performance bike store they have their branded model ACCESS for 799 on sale much better bike and better specs.


The crankset/front derailleur was a concern to me as well. Curious if anyone has upgraded the crank. The one thing that that the Access does not have is a 190mm rear and the ability to fit 4.7+ tires.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

There's no shortage of 170mm rear bikes in the 800 dollar range. That's not what the Vinson is. It's specd lower (and has a corresponding lower price) and it takes larger tires. This may or may not be a good thing depending on what you want to ride. It would have been nice (and I would have likely bought it) if the Mongoose Argus was readily available... with better groupset and 190 rear end.

Any crank change should be simple since square taper cranks are so readily available. And I do wonder how long a no-name aluminum chainrings are going to last so this might happen sooner than later for some of us. Upgrading to a hollowtech style should be easy, but last I looked the FSA cranks that would work with a 190 rear end were about 160 bucks, which isn't something I'd put on a 500 dollar bike unless it was part of a repair. IMO the crankset isn't the weakest part of this bike, probably the tires -> brakes ->12-32 cassette will be things that need to change. 

Why do you think only the one derailleur would fit. Why wouldn't any e type front deraileur work? A clamp type deraileur won't work on most fat bikes, a bb mounted front is a pretty common thing these days. Some fat bikes like the Minnisota's have a tab brazed on the seat tube to accomodate a clamp style derailleur, seems like a less elegant solution to me. And last I read the Minnesota 1.0 didn't have it, so you'd be in the same boat needing an e type derailleur for that if you wanted more than 1x9 gearing.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

For those still interested I took my 'goose on the Triple D poker run last weekend. 10 miles of cornfields and snowmobile trail and 20 miles of gravel roads. Bone stock (even tires) and everything worked great, a bit of cable stretch in the rear derailleur and brake. To be honest I'm surprised nothing is broken. Definitely the only person riding a Mongoose... and to be blunt out of probably 100 fat bikes I only saw one with Vee brand tires. Everything else shod with 45nrth or Surly. The missions were a safety hazard on some of the faster downhill sections, though I actually thought they did really well on the gravel road portion. Rode with a Salsa and a 29er, the Salsa had better tires and could outhandle me in some of the snow. 29er wasn't even close. Which is good, I had considered bringing mine and made the right choice. There's no replacement for displacement on snow.

Total of about 100 miles on it, probably 20 of single track, 20 of snow and 60 of roads... and the bike has held up well.

That's it, though, as far as stock goes for me. I'll probably start tear down tonight if you have any questions on how to remove something let me know and I'll take some pics.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess I'm ready to give an update also. I've got about 100 miles on mine, mostly dry to slushy roads, a little snowy singletrack too. I still am very happy with my purchase. Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that the crank was no-name. I think it is a Shimano crankset based on the 22/30/40 gearing and the striking similarity to the brand new Deore M612 crank I installed on my Yelli a few days ago. Alivio FD is quite serviceable for this application and I've ridden Alivio 3x9 in some fairly rough conditions on my previous MTB. Yes the tires/tubes are cheap. Yes the brakes could use an upgrade at some point. The saddle is a bit of and a_s_s_hatchet. The X4 3x8 is fine for most people. I plan on racing a couple times with it in the next few weeks to see how it will work for the Birkie. I might steal the X5 10 speed shifter, X9 RD, cassette, and chain off my summer commuter if I feel I need 4 more teeth for climbing.

as for the tires, I've been playing with pressures a lot. I have a large dial low pressure gauge I use for drag racing. It is fairly accurate. I cannot get rid of the auto steer without jacking the air pressure way up. Once the front tire gets to 5.25 psi you have to hold on to the handlebars firmly and be on your toes. I've tried more air in back, less air in back all it does is make it harder to pedal. I haven't noticed much traction difference until the rear gets down to about 4.5psi. All of this low pressure fun also comes with the fantastic tube rub noise which you can't really hear over the howl of the tread and heavy breathing.

So to summarize, Love the bike - hate the tires.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

That's awesome someone else will be at the Birkie with a Vinson, I will as well.

I might be hard to find though, as frame is stripped and raw aluminum now. Assembly/disassembly was as basic as it gets. Frame with only headset cups was under 5lbs. Fork was light and has aluminum steerer, too. Only real letdowns were the bottom bracket is pretty heavy (as would be expected of a square taper this size) and has no protection for the bearings, which aren't replaceable even though they are standard 6002rs size. IIRC it was 390 grams without bolts. The x4 derailleur has steel cage and steel bushings which aren't great for a winter bike. Not dissapointed enough with those two things to do any proactive replacement. Despite reports of Dolomites starved of grease that was not the case with any part of my Vinson. The pics of the Mongoose Argus had a gusseted frame, my bike doesn't have gussets. Otherwise this is a nice frame that could be built into anything, I don't see why this couldn't weigh 30 lbs if you spent enough on upgrades (I'm not advising that).

My rear brakes seem to have broken in nicely and have B for power and A- for modulation. My fronts have not and are terrible in both regards. I might take my rotor to some glass/sandpaper and see if that's the problem. I find it hard to believe any grease wouldn't have been burned off by miles of wet gravel spray. So we're on a wait-and-see if I keep them.

OnOne Floater tires and new tubes arrive Monday, but bike is back together and made it around the house yesterday (always interesting to disassemble/reassemble and see what is tweaked, but in my case even the derailleur's didn't need any adjustment).

Still, with a total of 499 for bike, 105 for tires and 14 for Aircraft Remover this bike is a fantastic value. Even though it is very easy to work on I've really only recommended it to people with bicycling experience, though I'd never recommend a mail order/dept store bike to anyone who doesn't wrench proficiently. It would be great for someone to learn on, or for a second/wife's fatbike for an experienced rider.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

for those interested or on the fence - today only - Sports Authority 15% off all bikes and free shipping - puts this at $492.99 to your door (may inc tax if you live in a state with a store)


----------



## hobbes7869 (Oct 6, 2012)

How was the Poker Run? It looked much soupier then last year, where I struggled riding a standard 29'er HT. Couldn't make it this year unfortunately. I was wondering how a fatty would fare in the conditions on the 18th. Love to hear the details.


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

This is what I think about for some reason when I think about the vinson. I definitely would like to see one in person because for $500 it's looks decent.

Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Triple D poker run was great. You're right, it was a wet muddy mess. Did the offroad between the start and Junction 21 and there wasn't enough snow... so everything got muddy and full of cowpie. By the end I think we had 1 of 6 derailleurs working, though with a spray of water that improved somewhat. From there the gravel roads were actually great between some of the poker stops. I think people who only did gravel roads to the stops had a really easy day. The Heritage trail, though, was about 1/2" of standing water. Despite waterproof tops, pants, boots within two miles everything was soaked. Durango Depot was a mess of soaking wet bikers and runners. Fortunately it was warm enough to not be miserable. 

I don't think equipment quality had anything to do with it, there way no way to stay dry and at some point enough mud will slow any drivetrain. But, we had a 29er in our group and he was struggling pretty often. My 29er is much nicer than my fatbike, but it would have been a huge mistake to bring it unless you did no offroad, and even then the fatbike was an advantage on the heritage trail portion.

We kinda had to do the poker run due to the Packer game. Hopefully next year I can do the entire ride. 35 vs 67 miles is a lot, but I also sat and drank beer for 4 hours watching football.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Bugout Bikes said:


> This is what I think about for some reason when I think about the vinson. I definitely would like to see one in person because for $500 it's looks decent.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you think a BD is a rung up in quality I'd disagree. And this is coming from someone who's very happy with a Gravity 29er and looked to BD for a fatbike first. It was between this an a Boris for me, the winner should be obvious.

To be honest all the Fatbike people are just pretty happy to be out riding and nobody riding on a trail is going to care. The only people that were a bit frustrating were casual riders, snowshoers, people walking dogs that were interested in getting one for casual snow riding if they could do it cheap and when I'd go into the whole (no, not walmart but sports authority and you need new tires.. blah... blah) it got a bit old. If I didn't enjoy talking to people (and a fatbike does get a lot of attention) it wouldn't be an issue at all.

I didn't have a beef with the paint or graphics I've just always wanted a raw aluminum bike. I have a Trek in just clear that I think looks great. I didn't think the white/orange/blue was for me. But this is a YMMV sort of thing. The Vinson in raw looks awesome but it does take some time to get there. I wouldn't consider it work, though others might.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

*vinson stand over*

What's the stand over on the vinson?


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

JJGT said:


> What's the stand over on the vinson?


I'm sorry, being tall that isn't something I pay much attention to when I look at bikes and so I don't really know how to measure the standover on a sloped tube. Even Sheldon Brown didn't help much. So, at the seattube toptube intersection it's 27.5in at the top of the top tube. Up at the head tube top tube intersection it's 35.5 at the top of the top tube. So I don't know, average that?

Keep in mind this is with stock tires. Larger tires could increase that.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I just bought a Vinson online from Sport Authority. $470 delivered, I'm pretty stoked. Ever since I knew I was moving to Madison, I've been thinking about adding a fatty to the quiver. I'm going to have a lot of trouble not adding a bunch of high buck parts to this bike. At the moment I am looking for some tire guidance perhaps tubeless info and a confirmation about the seatpost diameter.

I understand the stock Missions are kind of useless in the snow. There are some fairly inexpensive option out there, I can get a pair of Devist-8er ULs for ~$105 some wire bead (I hate wire bead) Panaracers for $80 or so, Snowshoes (not XLs), or maybe I can score some Floaters (though they are never in stock). Are any of these decent enough for some experimental snow rides? Has anyone tried split tub tubeless with these?

Also is the seatpost really 30.6mm? I have a 30.9mm Thomson Masterpiece sitting in a bin, I'd love to use it.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm torn between the Vinson and a bikes direct bike. With the sports authority sale going on right now I can get it for $470 after sales tax and shipping. At the bottom of the home page you can sign up to get their emails and get an additional 10% off. Plus they have the 15% off with free shipping. Tough call...I'm between that or the gravity bullseye monster. Huge difference in rim size but other than that not much difference...


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

nbwallace said:


> I just bought a Vinson online from Sport Authority. $470 delivered, I'm pretty stoked. Ever since I knew I was moving to Madison, I've been thinking about adding a fatty to the quiver. I'm going to have a lot of trouble not adding a bunch of high buck parts to this bike. At the moment I am looking for some tire guidance perhaps tubeless info and a confirmation about the seatpost diameter.
> 
> I understand the stock Missions are kind of useless in the snow. There are some fairly inexpensive option out there, I can get a pair of Devist-8er ULs for ~$105 some wire bead (I hate wire bead) Panaracers for $80 or so, Snowshoes (not XLs), or maybe I can score some Floaters (though they are never in stock). Are any of these decent enough for some experimental snow rides? Has anyone tried split tub tubeless with these?
> 
> Also is the seatpost really 30.6mm? I have a 30.9mm Thomson Masterpiece sitting in a bin, I'd love to use it.


First thing first, the seatpost really is 30.6mm. I didn't measure it, but it has that stamped on it.

As for tires, the stock mission controls are not terrible on a gravel road. They aren't for snow. The tires you mention aren't great either, the Panaracers are the lowest volume tire (217mm bead to bead and 3mm nubs) and Devist-8er's aren't a quality improvement either. Look at some 60tpi Nates, wait for the Floaters (mine come in on Monday) or spend the extra on something really good. I wouldn't buy the regular size snowshoe, the Bulldozer for just a bit more might work. Keep in mind a 5" tire will fit up front no problem. Maybe keep an eye on craigslist for a Bud or BFL or a used Nate (though ideally not the 27tpi version).

Sorry, not tubeless here.

If you really are going to throw high buck parts at it start with tires and brakes.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

dietz31684 said:


> I'm torn between the Vinson and a bikes direct bike. With the sports authority sale going on right now I can get it for $470 after sales tax and shipping. At the bottom of the home page you can sign up to get their emails and get an additional 10% off. Plus they have the 15% off with free shipping. Tough call...I'm between that or the gravity bullseye monster. Huge difference in rim size but other than that not much difference...


I'd agree, quality and spec wise they are similar but with a big difference in rim size. On the Vinson 100mm wheels the 4" mission controls only go about 3mm past the rim, there is no going smaller with these. If you go with the bullseye monster you probably can't go past the 4" tires to the next tier (BFL, Bulldozer, juggernaut 4.5.... etc). I think the BD would be better for year round mountain bike and the Vinson for a winter only ride. Another consideration might be your weight (and required tire volume). Have you considered the Boris X5?

Any which way you do it just get something and ride. It'll be Feb before you're on the trails now, every day you wait is wasted.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

bepperb said:


> I'd agree, quality and spec wise they are similar but with a big difference in rim size. On the Vinson 100mm wheels the 4" mission controls only go about 3mm past the rim, there is no going smaller with these. If you go with the bullseye monster you probably can't go past the 4" tires to the next tier (BFL, Bulldozer, juggernaut 4.5.... etc). I think the BD would be better for year round mountain bike and the Vinson for a winter only ride. Another consideration might be your weight (and required tire volume). Have you considered the Boris X5?
> 
> Any which way you do it just get something and ride. It'll be Feb before you're on the trails now, every day you wait is wasted.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not a small guy @ 5'-11" 220lbs. I checked out he Boris X5 too and it's definitely in the running. I have no intentions to make this a snow only bike, so I don't think that I'll "need" to go bigger than 4" tires. I live in central PA and our typical snowfalls are 2-4" at a time, we do have some larger storms but they're maybe 1 a season. My other bike is a 140mm trail bike and I feel like it's overkill for some hardpack/flow trails in the summer so I intend on riding the fat then.

The Boris X9 looks solid and seems to be the bike where you start to get into some nicer components (x7/x9/x5 cranks/bb7), but if I get to that price point I'm tempted to spend the extra $200 and get a monster pro with Bluto. So I basically have no idea what to do and no chance at riding/touching any of the bikes. I think if I had the bikes in front of me I could pick one in about 30 minutes. Decisions decisions....

I also don't feel like I'm in too much of a rush since I'm planning on riding the bike in all conditions. I'd like to keep it as cheap as possible but I'd say my realistic budget without really pushing the envelope with my wife is about $700. I'm just kind of thinking out loud here since there are so many options and I assume a lot of people looking at these budget fatbike threads are fighting the same fight!


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

dietz31684 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm not a small guy @ 5'-11" 220lbs. I checked out he Boris X5 too and it's definitely in the running. I have no intentions to make this a snow only bike, so I don't think that I'll "need" to go bigger than 4" tires. I live in central PA and our typical snowfalls are 2-4" at a time, we do have some larger storms but they're maybe 1 a season. My other bike is a 140mm trail bike and I feel like it's overkill for some hardpack/flow trails in the summer so I intend on riding the fat then.
> 
> The Boris X9 looks solid and seems to be the bike where you start to get into some nicer components (x7/x9/x5 cranks/bb7), but if I get to that price point I'm tempted to spend the extra $200 and get a monster pro with Bluto. So I basically have no idea what to do and no chance at riding/touching any of the bikes. I think if I had the bikes in front of me I could pick one in about 30 minutes. Decisions decisions....
> 
> I also don't feel like I'm in too much of a rush since I'm planning on riding the bike in all conditions. I'd like to keep it as cheap as possible but I'd say my realistic budget without really pushing the envelope with my wife is about $700. I'm just kind of thinking out loud here since there are so many options and I assume a lot of people looking at these budget fatbike threads are fighting the same fight!


One thing to consider with your height is the Vinson is a "one size fits all" - Medium. At least with a BD offering you can pick a size.

I bought one of the Vinsons as a gift for my uncle. I agree that the stock tires are worthless. The brake levers are garbage, so spend $15 for a pair of Avid levers. Finally, the SRAM X4 derailleur will also work, but it has steel parts which may rust over time.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Could someone who has the Vinson measure the seat tube? I measured all the tubes and angles in Photoshop, but I need an absolute length to calibrate those measurements. Once I have that, I can post up the geometry, since I haven't been able to find any info on the geometry. Also, if you do measure the seat tube length, can you let me know if it is center-to-center or top to center? Thanks!


----------



## sunnyday (Jan 17, 2015)

If anyone wishes to sell their stock Vee Missions tires , send me a PM on how much you want for the pair , shipped to Arkansas . I want to put them on my Dolomite. If the price is right, I can pay thru pay-pal and save you the time of listing on ebay and paying their 13% fees. 

Thanks.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

fotooutdoors said:


> Could someone who has the Vinson measure the seat tube? I measured all the tubes and angles in Photoshop, but I need an absolute length to calibrate those measurements. Once I have that, I can post up the geometry, since I haven't been able to find any info on the geometry. Also, if you do measure the seat tube length, can you let me know if it is center-to-center or top to center? Thanks!


70hta
73 sta
610mm horizontal top tube
587mm actual top tube
432mm seat tube canter to top, -50mm center to center
135mm headtube
462mm axle to crown
45mm rake
1142 wheel base
60mm bb drop
473mm chainstay


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for one-upping me, skota!


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

ha, saved you some work


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

*on one floaters comment*



skota23 said:


> ha, saved you some work


Dear bepperb, thanks so much for all your comments, very much appreciated by this newbie! anyway, just had my local bike shop install a pair of on one floaters on my Vinson today after less than 20 miles on the missions. (as mentioned, missions a bit squirrely in snow). I watched LBS install and they did mention on one's seemed not as wide as ideal prior to filling with air on the 100mm rims, and had to add a bit of soap to get proper tire depth all around rim. LBS filled to 20psi and said all was good and seated fine. I cant wait to try them out, but most snow has melted in Chicago area, Ill just ride around town. thanks again!


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Raw frame photos*



bepperb said:


> That's awesome someone else will be at the Birkie with a Vinson, I will as well.
> 
> I might be hard to find though, as frame is stripped and raw aluminum now. Assembly/disassembly was as basic as it gets. Frame with only headset cups was under 5lbs. Fork was light and has aluminum steerer, too. Only real letdowns were the bottom bracket is pretty heavy (as would be expected of a square taper this size) and has no protection for the bearings, which aren't replaceable even though they are standard 6002rs size. IIRC it was 390 grams without bolts. The x4 derailleur has steel cage and steel bushings which aren't great for a winter bike. Not dissapointed enough with those two things to do any proactive replacement. Despite reports of Dolomites starved of grease that was not the case with any part of my Vinson. The pics of the Mongoose Argus had a gusseted frame, my bike doesn't have gussets. Otherwise this is a nice frame that could be built into anything, I don't see why this couldn't weigh 30 lbs if you spent enough on upgrades (I'm not advising that).
> 
> ...


Can you post some photos of that raw frame Vinson? Sounds cool! I've got a Specialized M2 from the 90s that is a raw frame and I like the look a lot!


----------



## sunnyday (Jan 17, 2015)

For anyone that is looking for fat bike tires and their weights, heres a link that may help you.

Tire Weights for Fat-Bikes | FAT-BIKE.COM

This would be nice to have a website that also lists the fatbike tubes and their weights.


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Will the Argus ever be available? Where will it be sold? Medium Vinson is too small!


----------



## mcthreadski (Nov 18, 2014)

snowman93 said:


> Will the Argus ever be available? Where will it be sold? Medium Vinson is too small!


The Argus is coming. I rode two of them this past weekend and man, here's the deal. The Argus has better welds, and much nicer components over the Vinson, which was really well thought out. The Argus will come in at $999 and it's worth every penny. The Vinson is still a solid bike, but the components on the Argus are just nicer.

Either bike gets you in the game, but the Argus will be a world beater when people see what it is.


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

I like what I've seen of the Argus online so far. Wonder if it will be sold at Sports Authority, *****, and MC Sports like the Vinson? I'm guessing there will be plenty of sale opportunities at those retailers, so maybe....$750-$900.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

*Raw Aluminum Mongoose Vinson*



jfaust97 said:


> Can you post some photos of that raw frame Vinson? Sounds cool! I've got a Specialized M2 from the 90s that is a raw frame and I like the look a lot!


Sure. This is the first bike I've had that was a good candidate, though I have another that is mostly silver aluminum with clear. If I did this again it would be a lot easier in summer when a pressure washer is available, doubt I'd do it in the garage again:





















Sorry, should be action shots of me jumping a bengal tire with a topless chick on the rack, but my rack is seatpost mounted... can't handle the weight... these will have to do.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

If you have mounting points in the drop out area you can use one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/M-Wave-Clamp-luggage-Carrier-Fixation/dp/B001V537I0/ref=sr_1_2?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1422029420&sr=1-2&keywords=seat+post+clamp+rack+mount+31.8&pebp=1422029427401&peasin=B001V537I0

I use one on my Chiner 29er commuter and it works really well. I use the Topeak Voyager for disk brakes with Ortlieb panniers and everything has help up. I immagine this setup would work on the Vinson.

I'll know better when mine arrives.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

bepperb said:


> I'm sorry, being tall that isn't something I pay much attention to when I look at bikes and so I don't really know how to measure the standover on a sloped tube. Even Sheldon Brown didn't help much. So, at the seattube toptube intersection it's 27.5in at the top of the top tube. Up at the head tube top tube intersection it's 35.5 at the top of the top tube. So I don't know, average that?
> 
> Keep in mind this is with stock tires. Larger tires could increase that.


Thank you!


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

Been lurking for months and months....and figured it was worthy of my first post

Just scored a vinson from sports authority delivered after all rebates and discounts $405 plus tax figured at that price couldn't go wrong


----------



## cardnation (Jul 2, 2014)

Berzerko said:


> Been lurking for months and months....and figured it was worthy of my first post
> 
> Just scored a vinson from sports authority delivered after all rebates and discounts $405 plus tax figured at that price couldn't go wrong


How did you manage that?


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

bepperb said:


> Sure. This is the first bike I've had that was a good candidate, though I have another that is mostly silver aluminum with clear. If I did this again it would be a lot easier in summer when a pressure washer is available, doubt I'd do it in the garage again:


Looks great!
What did you use to strip the paint?


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

cardnation said:


> How did you manage that?


Sports authority free shipping 15% off sale 10% for signing up for something and a few discounts from ebates that added up to another 6-7% ( need to thank my wife for that)

Went riding here on Long Island yesterday on my 29er ... The slushy chunky mix was tuff hopefully this bikes floats over it. a lot of people talk about how awfully the tires are what's the consensus on best up grade for the buck?


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

It took a can and a half of Rustoleum "aircraft remover" in a rattle can from Menards. You can probably find "aircraft stripper" anywhere that will do the job. I did remove everything from the frame except the headset cups (which were pressed in and not easy to remove). The disassembly takes longer than the paint removal.

Search the forum for "raw aluminum" and you can read for days, I'm far from the first person to do this. But, you don't see many raw fat bikes since it takes a special kind of person to take a new bike and strip it, this is generally something you do with a bike with totally trashed paint.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Berzerko said:


> Sports authority free shipping 15% off sale 10% for signing up for something and a few discounts from ebates that added up to another 6-7% ( need to thank my wife for that)
> 
> Went riding here on Long Island yesterday on my 29er ... The slushy chunky mix was tuff hopefully this bikes floats over it. a lot of people talk about how awfully the tires are what's the consensus on best up grade for the buck?


If you can get them the OnOne floaters can be had from the US planet x site for 105 a pair. Another good option will be the Kenda Juggernaut 4.5, which won't be out until mid March, but around 65 bucks a tire. The Juggernaut 4.0 is out now, probably not a good snow tire (2 and 3mm lugs vs 5 and 6mm lugs on the 4.5). IMO the Fat B Nimble is probably too small for the 100mm rims. That's about it for good, cheap fat tires (for now). My Floaters arrive today, 105 for the pair (shipped) and I can probably sell the missions for 50/pair, so it's a pretty easy decision to make.


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Berzerko said:


> Been lurking for months and months....and figured it was worthy of my first post
> 
> Just scored a vinson from sports authority delivered after all rebates and discounts $405 plus tax figured at that price couldn't go wrong


Wow, that's a good price! Cheaper than black Friday price. It might be worth buying at that price. Anyone 6'3" ride one of these Medium frames? It's quite a bit smaller than my XL 29er mountain bike frame. Wish they had at least a 19 inch frame size with a 24.5 inch ETT. I guess a really long stem and layback seat post could help.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I rode my Dads after I built it. Fit me fine. I think a stem and handlebar change is all you would need. I took it home and built it myself on black friday.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

My friend bought a vinson two months ago and he put it thru the ringer .he bashes stuff and doesn't care.the only thing that broke on the vinson so far is one brake lever and he rides it a lot.I got to ride it and I liked it so I just bought one from the sports authority via ebay last week should be here tomorrow. 490.00 and some change total. there are just a few things Ill change like the not so good brake levers, stem, its too long for me saddle, riser bars and seatpost.any advice on the seatpost as only bbb uk brand post ,Thomson ,and kalloy uno is available for odd size of 30.6 seatpost ? are shims safe to convert to a normal size ? sorry to ramble on but what is the seat post clamp collar size as I want a fixed one not quick release.also why no respect from bike magazines for this super valued sleeper of a great fat bike. you only see mongoose argus articles. love the custom raw framed vinson ! thanks.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

The seatpost clamp is labeled 35 but 34.9 is a standard size I'm sure will fit. For the post you might consider a shim, they have a lip and I don't see any safety issue, epecially if you're using a non qur clamp. I'm not sure I'd spend a lot of money on a seatpost unless you're getting a suspension post. For weight reduction there are a lot of other places to look first.

I still haven't done anything about the brakes, debating between new levers or just new everything, since there isn't a huge difference in price.

Put the On One Floaters last night, difference in traction is night and day. That should be your first upgrade, IMO, unless you ride gravel roads or all hardpack.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for your time and help. tires will also be on my list .


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*mongoose vinson just dropped off by ups*



BIGFAT29 said:


> thanks for your time and help. tires will also be on my list .


 the vinson just got here .slapped it together to get it out of the way .Ill adjust everything and might get to ride it later.under the bike are some upgrades so far to put on still waiting for wtb saddle, ritchey seatpost, seatpost shim,seatpost clamp and 80 mm ritchey stem.I have had some bikes in all my years but this bike by far is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine is supposed to arrive today. Quite stoked. I will weigh a few parts as a I substitute. Hopefully split tube tubeless with the HuDus.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent you a message, I have all those coupons but can't get them to stack, think you can help a fat and broke brother out? Thanks



Berzerko said:


> Been lurking for months and months....and figured it was worthy of my first post
> 
> Just scored a vinson from sports authority delivered after all rebates and discounts $405 plus tax figured at that price couldn't go wrong


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

CruJonez said:


> Sent you a message, I have all those coupons but can't get them to stack, think you can help a fat and broke brother out? Thanks


Ok.... Asked the boss how she did it
15% from sports authority 
Google sports authority promo codes, might have to try a few different ones 
Join ebates and get additional cash back

HTH 
Should have my vinson tomorrow


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I swapped tires on the rims last night. I weighed everything and will post numbers later. I'm going to try to do a tubeless conversion, but the rim bead shape does not look like it lends itself to tubeless. The new tires did not "POP" onto the beads when I put tubes in to stretch them out. I also converted to 10 speed, put some Velo Orange Casey's Crazy bars on, and added a pdw Mud Shovel front fender. I'll get everything buttoned up soon and give a ride report on the new Bulldozer tires and post pictures.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Started putting mine together last night. My 24" tubes were too narrow for tubeless. I ordered some wider tubes, I'll probably get them next week. Also the seatpost is too short as is on of my brakelines (I'm using soem exlixir CRs I had laying around).

I did manage to mount the HuDus and get alot of other stuff done. Should eb good for a ride by Saturday AM.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

slowride that sounds great.

I'm trying to keep up, OnOne Floaters installed which required soapy water and still aren't seated 100%. Ibera large frame bag from Amazon (barely fits, or fits perfect IMO). Waiting on brake levers and parts for fork mounted bottle cage. Drivetrain improvements will probably wait until crankset or BB wear out... or prices of 1x fat cranks come way down. The 40t chainring is absurd on this bike. Single 24 /26 front with 11/36 in back sounds great to me.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to see if I could find chainrings to run 20/28/36 up front with the 11-36 in back.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking bash guard. I've had bad run ins with the big ring.


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

*1 x 10*



nbwallace said:


> I'm thinking bash guard. I've had bad run ins with the big ring.


I think I my go 1 x 10 with shimano XT stuff I have on hand. I think a 30t with a 64 bcd chainring mounted in the middle Absoluteblack - Sram Spiderless, Oval chainrings and more would be perfect with a 11 x 36t cassette.

But for tires I cannot seem to decide. Foaters, h-billie, dillinger, snowshoe?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I was supposed to race on Saturday, but family obligations will now prevent that. Maybe I can get out on Sunday so I can give a proper review of the Vee Bulldozers, brake lever upgrade, and 8X to 10X conversion.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I might get to race tomorrow, but I broke a cardinal sin last night. I changed the drivetrain to 10x right before a race. The shifting up front is very hard to fine tune with the 8x FD. I adjusted the cage, limits, cable tension, you name it. It still is not optimal, so I'll be picking up an XT 3x10 e-type FD in a few hours. I'll get a new chain too, since the one I was working with last night had seen better days on my CX bike. The bike looks much more aggressive with the Bulldozers mounted up. I'll try to remember to post pics and some of the component weights soon.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

nice upgrades Slowride454!


----------



## Rick_in_SC (Feb 1, 2015)

First post here. Just ordered a Vinson. Sports authority has free shipping and 15% off $579 price until midnight tonight. $492.99


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*Finally finished my build (at least for the moment)*

I added quite a few new things. X-9 triggers and rear der (Pretty much on it's last legs though) elixir CR brakes. New bars and seatpost, Charge Spoon saddle and a used set of HuDus. The weight is at 33lbs 11oz. The front triple is, as others have noted, worthless. I ill never use the 40 and might not use the 20. But the BCD is non-standard and there are really no bash guards available. I would love a blue Raceface turbine.









I took it out for a ride today with my 9 year old daughter. After I put more air in the HuDus to get rid of self steer. the ride was nice. We rode behind the local school in a snowy area traction was abundant but not as spectacular as I expected. I think the sweet spot for pressure has not been achieved.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

are the hubs sealed on these bikes? do they sell small then 18inch size?


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Loose bearing hubs 1 size fits all

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I probably just missed it, but has anyone taken one of these on some single track (either snow or dirt)? How've the been holding up? 

Thanks.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Have about 200 miles on mine, about half singletrack the rest on snowcovered roads. 24 miles Friday all singletrack. I've been pretty hard on it but it's holding up well. Bent the seatpost clamp lever being an idiot and replaced it. Re-greased rear hub after it felt gravelly and drive side had some dirt/mud in it. It might have been fully submerged at one point... but nondrive side grease was still clear. I assume some dirt just made it past the seal and will keep an eye on it. Standard cup and cone so rebuild took all of 15 minutes. Replaced the balls on that side since I had some handy.

All in all it's held up pretty well, IMO.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome. Really think I'm gonna pick one up. That frame bag looks like it fit's perfectly!

Funny you mention the hubs, I just noticed the fact that they are loose ball. You're right, shouldn't be bad at all to service them when needed.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Any Luck converting to tubeless? i tried with the original tires with no luck . I now have a bud in front and a bulldozer in the back and have not had time to try. Tires are loose on these rims.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't tried yet. I taped them up and put the Bulldozers on with tubes for now. The tires were very loose and I did not get any pop or indication the bead seated solidly. I'm not looking forward to taking the tubes out and making a big mess with Stan's juice.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm hoping to try with split tubes this weekend. Additional parts are on their way.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

nbwallace said:


> I'm hoping to try with split tubes this weekend. Additional parts are on their way.


Great let us know how it goes.


----------



## lugnut321 (Dec 4, 2013)

I got some bulldozers coming.How are the stock tubes?Are there tubes for tires over 4 wide


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Stock tubes will work on your bulldozers no problem. 4" tubes are no problem in a 4.5/4.7/4.8 tire. I'm running 3.5" tubes in my 4" floaters but they only saved me IIRC 40 grams, not worth it. I didn't want smaller tubes like qtubes or bontrager 2.7 because then you can't patch, but that's also an option to save weight. Tubes stretch to whatever tire they are in, the only real issue is patches don't (and I suppose if you push it too far it will split on a seam, though I haven't seen it.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I still have the stock tubes. My guess is they are heavy, plus I am not fan of schraeder valves.

I was perusing cranks on ebay, but I am quite leery about fit. There are some raceface ride cranks pretty cheap, but they don't include the bottom bracket, or likely spacers. The seller says they'll fit both 170 and 190 but I have serious doubts. Besides, I've likely dumped too much money into this bike already ;-)


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have a feeling for what hanger works on this bike. I always like to have a spare around.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Bah! So after finally reading the 'entire' thread, I see that 4.7/8 is just a bit tight in the back. 

I'm not crazy about 4" tires on 100mm rims, but it can't be that bad. 

Now to see if I can track down some used Larry's (for pavement).


----------



## lugnut321 (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys mentioned tires being loose on the rims has me kinda worried. I guess I'll find out tomorrow when they get here.Any tips,this will be my first time swapping tires.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Shinkers said:


> Bah! So after finally reading the 'entire' thread, I see that 4.7/8 is just a bit tight in the back.
> 
> I'm not crazy about 4" tires on 100mm rims, but it can't be that bad.
> 
> Now to see if I can track down some used Larry's (for pavement).


Where did you get that idea? If anything 4.8 would be tight with the chain it would fit the frame no problem. But 4.7 all day. Get big fat larrys on both wheels if you want. Fwiw I have 3/8 between the chain and 4in floater in lowest gear.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I got one of the cheapest ones on ebay, looks like a match. I'll try this weekend and post a link if its a go.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

x3speed said:


>





x3speed said:


> So it looks like the bud fits all around sorry it took so long guys this week sucked, thanks for your patience. There is no rub in the big cog and little chainring but I'll have to say it's pretty close maybe two millimeters


Here. Not saying it won't fit in the frame, it's the chain rub that scares me. If you think they'll fit fine, I'll be picking some up. I'd love to try a 5" tire, I've only ever ridden 4. But I've never been that close to the chain before.

FWIW, I just bought the bike and some extras, but not tires yet


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, when you look at that pic it's enough clearance I'd run it, but I can see how it would make some uncomfortable. You really do need the 22x32 lowest gearing (at least I do*) and that will be especially true with the larger diameter tire/wheel combo making your effective gearing taller. So if you're going to 260mm bead to bead tires (currently Bud, Lou, Snowshoe XL) at least consider the fact you might need to lose the 12t ring in back and slide everything over or do some other drivetrain change to get additional clearance if you have issues with mud, or go tubeless and the tire grows, or you run really low pressures and the flex of the tire causes tire/chain interference... etc. But compared to most bikes this tire situation isn't a big deal. It's not like you are cutting off tread blocks, losing the front granny or anything to make it work.

Also, consider you options in "5 inch tires" and go down one rung

260mm bead to bead (Bud, Lou, Snowshoe XL)
245mm bead to bead (Big Fat Larry, Dillinger 5, Bulldozer, Kenda Juggernaut 4.5**)
240mm (Spec Ground Controls, SnowShoe 4.5/4.7)

I will say my 235mm Floaters have so much room it's a non issue, I can't imagine a 245mm tire being even close.

* Actually I'm converting over to 9 speed this weekend to get 28-32-36t cassette in back. That's why I'll have a chance to test my 99 cent replacement hanger and let people know if it's a fit.... and also how the stock front/rear dearailleur do with a 9 speed chain.... and hopefully how much better this bike looks with the useless big ring removed from the crank.

** Not available until 3/5/2015 but looks awesome. 5mm/6mm tread blocks on a large volume tire for under 70 bucks. Wire bead is a downer, but for me weight isn't a critical factor on this bike.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmmm... Looks like the Surly charts say that BFL measures out 7mm narrower at the casing than Lou (114 vs 121). That'd give me an extra 3.5mm clearance at the chain which should probably be plenty. 

I was going to go tubeless, but I've never measured my tires before and after. How much width would that add?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay, I finally finished the drivetrain conversion to 10x. With the Bulldozer and stock 3x8 drivetrain I had plenty of chain clearance. The Bulldozers measure 115mm at the casing and 111.5mm at the knobs on the stock 100mm rims at 15psi.

I converted the rear by using a SRAM PG1030 11-36 cassette and SRAM X9 RD, and switched to a SRAM X5 shifter. All of these parts came off my summer commuter.

I could not get the Alivio 8 speed FD to shift the way I wanted with a 10 speed chain, no matter how much I tweaked the cage width and messed with the adjustments. I picked up a 3x10 Shimano Deore XT E-type FD and tried it. This frame does not have the additional mounting tab/boss for an E-type FD. The way Mongoose does it with the stock drivetrain is with a slot cut in the BB shell to prevent rotation of the FD and the Alivio E-type bracket is pretty stout. The XT bracket was flimsy and moved around way too much. I was unable to get shifting consistent. I returned the XT FD and picked up a Problem Solvers direct mount bracket. I had a SRAM 3x10 X7 direct mount FD laying around, so I finished the job last night.

The stock E-type FD setup essentially adds 0.200" of crank spacers to the drive side. With the direct FD mount bracket to can't use any spacers or you will not have enough travel in the FD to get into the big ring. So after trying many different combinations and taking the cranks and BB out a dozen or more times I did get everything working very smoothly. I had to remove all spacers from the drive side. Now with the chain in the 22-36 gear combination I have almost zero clearance between the chain and the Bulldozer at 15psi on the stock wheels. In all other gear combinations the clearance is adequate. The chain is a SRAM PC1031.

If you have no intention of using the big ring, then you can put 0.200” worth of spacers on the drive side and adjust the limits of the FD accordingly. I tested this out just in case I decide to lose the 40T and put a bashguard on in the future. There was plenty of chain clearance.

I changed out the cockpit a little by switching my handlebars and brake levers. I went with Velo Orange Casey’s Crazy bars, SPANK grips and Deda bartape. The Avid Speed Dial levers and bars again came off my summer commuter and have worked flawlessly with Avid BB7s before. The braking performance has improved greatly with the new levers. My next braking upgrade will be new cables. In fact, one of the first upgrades I would recommend for this bike is to replace all of the cables(shifter and brakes) for “good” ones. At $3-$4 a piece they are inexpensive and make a real impact on performance.

I also added a pdw Mud Shovel front fender and a Topeak rear fender. The rear braze-ons are in the wrong location for adding a rack with the disc brake caliper. I used a Toba Reid rear rack and stretched it out enough to clear the tire, then used a couple rubber coated clamps on the seatstays. For the front I used a regular old hose clamp to attach to the seatpost.

I still have to find an appropriate saddle and frame bag for long distance adventure epic rides(and a way to keep my toes warm).

I plan on racing this weekend in Door County, so I’ll give a real world performance report next week.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

You really shouldn't be considering the BFL and Lou together, they are night and day in application. If you want a slightly narrower tire with the traction of a Lou get a Bulldozer instead. If you want a big easy rolling tire that isn't full of traction that's the BFL, but the Lou and Bulldozer are going to have more traction and more rolling resistance. If you want to stay Surly at least consider waiting for the Big Fat Knard, though I'm not sure how close that is.

I think there is a bit of extra stretch in a tubeless, but another concern is that when the tire flexes outward where it hits the ground this bulge goes up to the lower point of tire/chain interference. Keep in mind Vinson (and Badger Fattywompus with what looks like the same rims) tubelessness isn't a perfected science.

We're kinda running out of winter here. If you have time another option would be to buy your 5" front tire, fit it in back and decide from there.

Slowride I think has a better plan than I do. Get whatever tires you want, if you need more chainline clearance take the BB out and add a spacer in. I don't see why any 68/73mm BB spacer woudln't fit right in, and one spacer/one mm at a time you can move the whole drivetrain over. Having had my BB out when I stripped the frame there are plenty of threads but only one spacer as part of the front derailleur bracket. Sadly there is not a non-drive spacer to just slide over, you'll have to buy one, though any standard ebay spacer I think would work.

With the 40 tooth chainring so unnecessary I might consider this just to straighten out my chainline on the mainly used chainrings. I did 24 miles last Friday entirely on the 22t ring, seems that should have the "best" chainline possible.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

subscribed to this thread


****


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

bepperb,

I'm not wanting to run the Lou and Larry together. I'm just using the Lou on this thread as a reference. 

I'll be doing a lot of mixed pavement riding along with dirt, but would still like to run the 5" tires if possible. Since the Larry's are an easy rolling tire, that's what I'm wanting to run both front and rear.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

The larry's would probably be awesome for that use. There aren't a lot of really big not-super-aggressive tread tires. You might also look at these, if you can get them. Or the big knard when it comes out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/chaoyang-fatb-4-9-initial-impressions-review-940419.html

Best part with the BFL is you can probaby find a used set if you want. And they look and measure a lot smaller than a Lou, they will just fit right on the Vinson with no mods at all.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Rock on! Found some BFL Ultralights that were takeoffs at 2 for the price of 1. Super excited about this bike! Good thought on using shims to space out the chain line a bit, but sounds like it won't be necessary. 

So far I've also got some grips, saddle, pedals, and tubeless bits (I know, I know), and one of those Ibera frame bags.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

Got mine last night, did the coupon stacking for $430 at SA. Removed the dork ring, reflectors, bars, stem, seat and post, extraneous stickers and brakes. Replaced with a carbon bar, 50mm stem, avid bb7 and fr5 levers, waiting on seat post adapter for carbon post and saddle. Derailleurs were not even in the ballpark of being setup and the dropouts on the front fork are far too thin to be made of aluminum. We'll see how it feels then I'll likely replace the fork.
Disappointed in the fork quality and straight headtube, also the oddball bcd on the crank, would have been nice to throw a nw chainring on there from the parts bin and lose some more unnecessary bulk. Wheel are pretty light considering the tubes in them and spin true enough for service out of the box. I'll post some pics once I get that post adapter.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

weights of some stock parts

Rear wheel complete with reflectors and rotor no dork disk - 3980g
Front wheel complete with reflectors and rotor - 3800g

Rear rim with reflector and rotor - 2170g
Rear tube - 390g
Rear VeeRubber Mission Command 26x4.0 72tpi - 1410g


Front rim with reflector and rotor - 1950g
Front tube - 405g
Front VeeRubber Mission Command 26x4.0 72tpi - 1440g

dork disk - 20g
8speed cassette - 355g
Brake lever - 95g ea
handlebar - 350g


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Took delivery of mine last right and put it right together. Took it out for its maiden voyage this morning before work :thumbsup:









****


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I really would like to change out the crank. But another alternative is a blackspire 96mm narrow wide. Not cheap though.

http://http://www.blackspire.com/SNAGGLETOOTH-96BCD-Chainrings

SRAM X-5s and Raceface Rides are all over for ~$120. The question is is the chainline as most of these were designed for 170mm hubs. I measured the stays and they are about 7" at it looks like the x-5s might barely work with a q factor of 177.5 and a single ring mounted on the outer.

First Look ? SRAM X5 Fat-bike Crankset | FAT-BIKE.COM

In fact it looks like maybe, just maybe a raceface ride exi 170 might work with a single ring. Maybe a cool blue wolftooth 140/30T run reverse for a wider chainline.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/widest-q-factor-crank-options-avoid-chainstay-clearance-issue-887531.html

Then again dropping another $170 on this bike is beginning to seem dumb.


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

*WolfTooth*



nbwallace said:


> I really would like to change out the crank. But another alternative is a blackspire 96mm narrow wide. Not cheap though.
> 
> http://http://www.blackspire.com/SNAGGLETOOTH-96BCD-Chainrings
> 
> ...


This is an option too correct? Can someone confirm the out BCD is 96 and the middle is 64?

96 mm BCD Chainrings for Shimano M9000 ? wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought it measured 94bcd, but I will double check when I get home tonight if no one else can before then. All my spare chainrings are 104 which is why I said oddball size, but the x01 and FSA kforce use 94 also.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like I got one of the last or THE last Vinson from Sports Authority (for my own reasons I hate getting the last product in stock).

Anyone had any problems with how these are shipped? I get mine on Monday but don't think I'll be able to be there to when they deliver. Nervous that the box will be destroyed (I loathe UPS).


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

Shinkers said:


> Looks like I got one of the last or THE last Vinson from Sports Authority (for my own reasons I hate getting the last product in stock).
> 
> Anyone had any problems with how these are shipped? I get mine on Monday but don't think I'll be able to be there to when they deliver. Nervous that the box will be destroyed (I loathe UPS).


Mine was pretty much perfect which was a rare occurrence, considering it is the size of 3 regular bike boxes side by side. I worked for UPS for 5 years so I can tell you that the sort system in the distribution centers will not handle a box this large, it has to be hand unloaded and transported within the hub on a small tram and because they usually travel alongside farm implements and other "irregular" objects it is rare for a box to make it through without at least one hole in it. be ready to cut a bunch of zip ties, Pacific zip ties everything together inside the box.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Hope I didn't offend with my UPS comment, I just haven't had a ton of luck with them (the Post Office is even worse, though). 

I'm super stoked.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

None taken, I've had UPS maul some of my packages too, luckily they were insured and the claims process, though slow, paid off the full value of the insured amount plus s/h charge. I've been in a Fedex hub and it was pretty much the same drill. I can't imagine the post office being much different.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

What else are you guys having to do to get these rideable? I assume checking/packing hubs, adjusting derailers (like CruJonez mentioned). What else? 

I've got a Moto road bike that really only needed the hubs adjusted, derailers adjusted, and spokes checked. Other than that it seemed to be in pretty good shape. I'd assume this'll be a similar situation?


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

I had to shorten the chain also, it was way too slack on the granny/small combo.


----------



## cutter-ike (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone been able to resolve the excessive noise of the Mission tires? If so, what steps did you take?


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

cutter-ike said:


> Has anyone been able to resolve the excessive noise of the Mission tires? If so, what steps did you take?


Full tire-ectomy. Though the Floaters are much louder on pavement so that might not help you. But my missions only squeaked under 10psi, and then only for the first minute or two. Same tubes in the floaters make no squeak noise even down to 6psi.

Right out of the box the derailleurs will be way off. Everything seems to have been greased fine, though I had to rebuild my rear hub after 200 miles due to mud in one side. Otherwise pretty much ready to ride after assembly.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

My Vinson will be arriving Monday, purchased from Sports Authority during that killer promo. I got hit with state tax as I live in NY where we have retail locations. Total was just over $460.00 shipped to my door. Was such a good price that .... I have a Lou and Bud arriving Tuesday with some 24" Qtubes with removable cores to set up tubeless. Got a 15% off promo + free ship for that stuff on the forums here for Jenson. I have tons of extra cockpit parts, pedals, and brakes I've accumulated for over 20 years laying in crates I'll swap in to suit my needs. I'll post a pic when she's all fit.

Thanks for all the info !


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

My attempt to setup tubeless via split tube was a failure. The HuDus are just too loose. I think filling the central channel with some kind of foam might help.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Getting mine on Monday as well. Super stoked even though it's going to have to sit in it's box for a day or two waiting for parts. 

Probably the most prominent thing on my list of things to do is to set up my BFL's ghetto tubeless. I've done Floaters on Holey Rolling Darryl's and it was the easiest setup I've ever done. Crossing my fingers that the wheels won't fight me. 

I've got lots of plans for this bike!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

nbwallace said:


> My attempt to setup tubeless via split tube was a failure. The HuDus are just too loose. I think filling the central channel with some kind of foam might help.


This will be my back up attempt....
How to set up a fat bike tubeless | Dirt Rag

and if that fails I will prob take an approach that is a hybrid of the split tube/foam gutter methods. I will not accept failure LOL.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

post-race photo-op

my weak legs were happy to have the 4 extra teeth in the rear. The tires worked well. I only went down once and it rider error. I only failed to get up one steep climb, and again it was rider error and mismanagement of momentum. The bike performed well, the engine did not.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Unfortunately the 99 cent hanger is not a perfect fit. Going up to the five dollar range on ebay gives a lot of similar options, not sure I'll try again soon.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my Vinson today. Box was actually in great shape, and everything looks to be pretty much fine. One little scuff on one of the rear dropouts, but who cares?

Spent about an hour unpacking the bike and putting everything together (yeah, I'm slow). Both brakes needed some adjustment, and like a dope I unscrewed the wrong side on my front caliper which set me back a few minutes.

Rear derailer seems to be spot on on mine. Front, not so much. 

Biggest issue I've noticed is that out of the box the headset felt a bit tight. I've messed around adjusting it and it's better than it was

I also just ordered a 27.2 - 30.6 seat post shim and a 400mm seat post. The current one is right at the minimum mark and I'd rather have a bit more post in the bike. 

Overall so far I'm pretty happy with it. The paint looks much better in person and I don't mind the X4 stuff. After I get everything adjusted on it I'll take it for a ride and see how it feels.


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy this bike anywhere? It doesn't seem to show up anymore at MC sports, sports authority, etc.


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Www.Mongoose.com direct buy


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe someone here has run into this. I asked in the mechanics forum, but I'm going to ask here too because you might know what I'm talking about . 

My front derailer is rubbing on the chain when on my outer chain ring and highest 3 cogs in the back. 

I've tried backing the high limit all the way off and it still won't travel far enough, even with the cable unhooked. I went out and looked again, and there is a metal point in there that is hitting the piece that the high and low screws touch. Hard to explain, but it would appear that the only way to get more clearance is to take a file to it or bend my cage.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

it is going to. you shouldn't be cross-chaining that much. The middle ring should be able to use the whole cassette, but your big ring and granny ring will have some rub on the FD at the far opposite ends of the cassette.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

My bad, I worded that poorly. By 3 highest cogs in the back I meant my highest gears, so actually the 3 smallest cogs in the back. Incidentally, I can actually cross chain both inside and outside rings without noise.

So the combo I'm talking about is outer ring, and outside 3 cogs on the back.

I should add too that to get as much travel as possible, my cable is guitar string tight right now.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you getting excessive flex in the FD bracket? I had this issue when I tried to use an XT E-type FD. Our frame does not have the additional mounting bracket for a proper E-type application. Mongoose instead slots the BB shell and the Alivio FD bracket has a key that fits in the slot to prevent rotation, but nothing is provided to brace the bracket. Check to make sure the FD bracket in mounted to the outside of the BB with a spacer between it and the BB shell. Check to make sure the crank arm is fully seated. Back the H screw all the way out and see if there are any other places where the FD cable arm is hitting before you get full travel. Some FDs have limited travel designed into them and therefore are very sensitive to chainline.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I think it's probably less likely the FD doesn't have enough range and more likely it's a mm or two too far inboard. How does the low speed limit screw look? I would pull the crank arm, grease and reinstall to see if it wasn't seated all the way, which might cause this. Perhaps the metal derailleur mount isn't parallel to the seat tube and is bent inboard. A spacer between the mount and the bb shell would be an easy fix, as would just getting rid of the outside chainring alltogether. If you can file something that is hitting the stop I'd do that before I tried bending the cage.

If you're really using these gears that's awesome.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

bepperb said:


> I think it's probably less likely the FD doesn't have enough range and more likely it's a mm or two too far inboard. How does the low speed limit screw look? I would pull the crank arm, grease and reinstall to see if it wasn't seated all the way, which might cause this. Perhaps the metal derailleur mount isn't parallel to the seat tube and is bent inboard. A spacer between the mount and the bb shell would be an easy fix, as would just getting rid of the outside chainring alltogether. If you can file something that is hitting the stop I'd do that before I tried bending the cage.
> 
> If you're really using these gears that's awesome.


I doubt I will use all of these gears but it's nice to know I have my full range.

I'll try pulling the crank and if that doesn't work I'll get the file out.

here's a picture of where it's hitting. Low limit isn't touching it. Is it okay for my cable to be as tight as it is?

:nono: Before posting this I did yank on the cage a bit but it dint feel like it was going anywhere. Doesn't look bent yet anyway...

:madman:


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

*Other options*



ShredMaster said:


> This will be my back up attempt....
> How to set up a fat bike tubeless | Dirt Rag
> 
> and if that fails I will prob take an approach that is a hybrid of the split tube/foam gutter methods. I will not accept failure LOL.


Q-tubes make the weight a non issue. If you are not fighting thorns, a light tube will do you well and simplify matters
Cheers,
FGO


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I would be my guess that this is as a mechanic once told me the manufacturer "trying to put ten pounds of nails into a 5 pound bag", my limited understanding is that using a triple on a fat bike is hard, using a triple on a 190mm spaced fat bike is probably harder. I have waved the white flag on trying to use the big ring, and if they didn't have the dumb 96mm BCD, I'd already have a bash on there.

But it's likely you'll have to run the outer limit screw out all the way. 

As an aside, I would really love to replace the crankset.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Well and honestly I still have full use of the first half of my cassette so I'm really not super concerned because in reality I probably won't use the whole range. It'd just be nice to have the option.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

The cable should be snug but not tight. Too tight of a cable won't allow enough movement. Try taking the chain off and release the cable, then move the der. by hand to check clearance. 


Pedaling


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't take the chain off but I unhooked the cable and shifted the chain over to the outer ring and checked clearance by hand. That little finger is hitting before I can move it out enough.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> Q-tubes make the weight a non issue. If you are not fighting thorns, a light tube will do you well and simplify matters...


Weight isn't the reason for going tubeless. But depending on how you do it, it can be a side benefit.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

in adjusting the fd I had to do a full setup, that included, shifter in loose position, barrel screwed all the way in, align derailleur to chainrings, set base cable tension, adjust high and low stops, and fine tune cable tension using barrel adjuster, it was way out of the proper range out of the box, same was true with the rd and backstop screw adjustment. I would highly recommend the same procedure for any new bike setup.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, so here's what I ended up doing:

I pulled the crank and greased the taper and bolt and put it back on. I tightened it as much as I could with my allen wrench, and as far as I can tell, it was in about the same spot. 

So I did end up getting my file out. In my above picture, I filed the little finger coming off of the pivot with the spring right in the middle of the picture. I also filed a bit where the high limit screw hits. I can't imagine I did enough to cause any problems down the road, but now I'm getting only minor rub in my highest gear. All others are rub free and I can live with the little bit I have in high since the likelihood of me ever being that high are slim. 

So far I'm happy with how it's functioning now, and like I said, don't think I've done too much harm. :madman:


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Exact same thing is happening for me. With the chain off I still could not pull the Front Derailleur out any further - even with the limit screw all the way out. The big ring works...it just rubs through the entire range of gears which is slightly annoying.



Shinkers said:


> Okay, so here's what I ended up doing:
> 
> I pulled the crank and greased the taper and bolt and put it back on. I tightened it as much as I could with my allen wrench, and as far as I can tell, it was in about the same spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## CrackerJim (Feb 6, 2015)

Do I understand correctly that Sports Authority and Dick's no longer sell this bike?

Mongoose direct is now the only way to get it?

Thanks


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

no, they will get them back in stock.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I installed a new headset last night (who knows why) the original does not use cartridge bearings. Plus the new one is blue. Be advised, removing the old crown race might require a bit of dremel work. The local bike shop couldn't do it with the park tool. I also installed a newer x-9 nine speed derailleur and tuned the front derailleur for the 22 and 30 rings, I have no use for a 40t ring on anything but a commuter or road bike.

I'm going to use it this way for a bit until I figure out what gearing a want to use, then maybe I'll put some new cranks on (single ring?). Right now I have about $850 into this bike. You could get a a decent (but not great) bikes direct Boris or something like that, but by the time you get decent tires on there you'd be over $1k for sure. I could change out the crank and still come in (barely) under $1K.

Anyone have a guess on how much the stock crank/bottom bracket weighs?


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

When I stripped my frame I was also unable to remove the old race so I just masked it off.

When I pulled the BB I remember it felt insanely heavy, though I believe it only weighed 380 grams. I remember it definitely wasn't much if any upgrade to buy the vp-bc63 (360 grams), though if my BB failed tomorrow that would be a quick and easy replacement for only 20 bucks, just not into paying a buck a gram on a fat bike.

I'm at about 500bike plus 110tires minus 60soldtires plus 70 9speed/36tooth conversion or 620. That doesn't include 10new grips, 20frame bag or 15aircraft stripper, but even then easily under 700. I've definitely considered if I should have just spent more out the gate, but the most meaningful upgrades would be through axles and better hubs, and that doesn't happen until 1000 minimum. Actually 8 speed drivetrain would have been fine for me it I wasn't doing the Birkie, for that race alone going from 22-26-32 to 24-28-32-26 in back was worth the 70 bucks.

When you compare this bike to other fat bikes after a few upgrades you might question the value. But..... When you compare it to not having a fat bike, or riding even a very nice 29er/MTB on snow this is an amazing value.


----------



## CrackerJim (Feb 6, 2015)

skota23 said:


> no, they will get them back in stock.


Thanks for the reply. The reason I ask is that in checking both websites, no vinson was even shown........


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Now Mongoose doesn't show any in stock. Mongoose | MTB Bikes, Mountain Bikes

I'm really wanting one of these too.

My local Walmart has a Dolomite in stock, with a no name V tread looking tire on it that looks it might be fast rolling, not the stock tire. I had bad luck with the first two Dolomites I bought from Walmart with the frames being bent, don't know if I want to try a third time. Much rather have the Vinson.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I believe the Vinson is sold out everywhere. I think they will be releasing the Vargus next before new stock of Vinson arrive off of freight.

I'm in the process of converting to 1x8 and going tubeless with my Bud and Lou.
I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think Mongoose expected the Vinson to sell so well. I hope they keep that white if they do build more. I'll keep an eye on the 4-sell section for this Fatty.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

but wont be out for a long time, port delays will determine when this ones back in


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

skota23 said:


> but wont be out for a long time, port delays will determine when this ones back in


When will we see the Mongoose Argus available in the US? It appears to be available in all the other markets on the mongoose website. USA is the only market without the Argus.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

And I'm done will everything I'm gonna do right now. I do have a frame bag but the one I received was damaged so I'm waiting for that, but other than that it's finished. 

Got the BFL's on tonight, no clearance issues at all. Total tire width was maybe half an inch wider than the Mission's bead to bead. 

I really like the bike overall. My only complaint would be the triple on the front. Even with the filing I did, my outer ring has more range, but due to the high tension my middle ring rubs slightly on my largest 2 cogs. Seems like you gotta pick your poison.

Anyway, here it is.


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally getting around to doing additional upgrades on my Vinson. A crank for a 170 rear will not work without extra spacers on the non drive side. Which then does not leave a large contact area for the crank arm to attach. I used a 190 rear spaced crank which gives proper clearance. Would post some pics but not sure how?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

dbauer said:


> Finally getting around to doing additional upgrades on my Vinson. A crank for a 170 rear will not work without extra spacers on the non drive side. Which then does not leave a large contact area for the crank arm to attach. I used a 190 rear spaced crank which gives proper clearance. Would post some pics but not sure how?


If you click on Go Advance and scroll down on the page a little you will see a little tab that says upload images. It's a little complicated on this site but you can figure it out from there.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally weighed mine. 40.6# with gorilla taped and tubed Bulldozers, fenders, rack, bag, lights, VO bars, SPD pedals, etc...


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Almost finished with some upgrades...a few things I could use help on:

*Has anybody found a replacement derailleur hanger? I like to carry one for each bike.

*Has anybody successfully performed a tubeless conversion on these rims - if so, which tires worked?

*Is it really worth the headache of seating / refilling to have tubeless? I can understand not wanting to change a flat in the cold but the conversion sounds like a giant PITA...I've heard it's worth the compliance on a fat bike. If it's worth the hassle I'll try it, otherwise I may just pump sealant into the tubes and replace them twice a year.

*If I upgrade the tires, does anybody recommend a good 'all conditions' tire? I was considering a set of Bulldozers or maybe Snowshoe 4.5. On-one floaters and Origin8 Devist-8er UL 4.0 can be found cheap but I'm not so sure how they'd do in snow.

*Should I avoid another 4" tire on the 100mm rims and go with 4.5 - 4.8 to avoid self steer?

*I see the seatpost is 30.4 ...has anyone tried a 30.6 without it being too tight? I noticed one comment stating that it didn't work and read elsewhere that it did.

*******************
Aside from this I've done the following upgrades because I had the parts available for dirt cheap (used, of course).

-Hayes MAG hydraulic disc (big improvement over stock brakes).
(I did have to use curved washers to angle the brake...not sure if the fork has a crooked mount, or if this is normal for 'IS Mount'
-Nashbar stem (almost 200 grams lighter than stock) but the stock bars seem nice
-SRAM 9.0 grip shifters (these proved very nice with thick gloves / mits - didn't have to fumble around with fingers)
-Ergon grips - cut them shorter to match up with grip shifters.
-SRAM 9.0 rear derailleur
-9 spd chain / cassette
-Forte Pro SL saddle
-So far left the stock 8 speed front derailleur and crankset and it seems to work fine.

Bike is currently weighing in at 34lbs 9oz


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I am also totally digging this bike. I put a 60mm stem on it last night and moved the seat back a little. It seems to really have helped fit the bike better to me. Have not been offoad with it yet since the modifications. Road 12 miles with 1000 ft of elevation gain yesterday morning.

*skota23* - you have "Mongoose product development" in your signature so it looks like you are our man for info :thumbsup:. Can you tell us what hanger type the Vinson uses and also what brake pads can be used for replacements? If someone else knows, please chime in. I can not find any information on JAK brakes. They seem to work good, just trying to be prepared.

****


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

ztbishop, 

My seatpost was marked 30.6 and I thought I recalled reading someone wanted to try a 30.9 and it didn't work. 

Either way I used a shim and a 27.2 because I needed a longer one and it worked fine.

I tried to go tubeless with my BFL's and after seeing the hook on these rims and how loose the Larry's were, it wasn't worth the effort to me to pursue it. I put sealant in the tubes and put them back in. 

After riding the bike around, despite my creative filing, I'm finding that as I kind of suspected, with my FD cable tension as high as it is to clear on the outer ring, my low end is suffering on the other rings. I'm gonna loosen it up and live with it. I know the easiest solution is to just put a spacer on it but I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

We spent 5 hours today attempting to set up Bud and Lou tubeless, and I tried every possible way of going tubeless. Split tube, gorilla tape, lighter fluid and flame combustion technique (first time for that one hahaha), and high density foam weather stripping 1/8" away from rim sidewall to lock bead in place. The foam weather stripping was the closest we got to the bead setting up but we could not get enough air into the tires with a floor pump. We gave up eventually to ride before dark so we will continue again with a compressor next time. 

Upgrades...
4.8 Bud and Lou rubber
ControlTech 45mm stem
ControlTech 760mm riser bar with 30mm rise
ControlTech 27.2mm seat post with Cane Creek shim
Fixation low profile composite platform pedals
Easton lock on grips

I ditched the stock rim strip for some neon orange duck tape that ties in the paint and parts better.

Hit a minor road block trying to go 1x8 so I have it as a 2x8 for now.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, here's another question for you guys. Finally got my Vinson on some dirt today (yeah it was only in my back yard) and noticed that when I'm pedaling hard (like all out) I'm getting some creaking/clicking. Cranks are tight and both QR's are tight.

Any ideas?


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

I tried to read through the thread for this but how much lower weight with this frame can you get with upgraded parts? My tank Dolo is 40 but having a budget 30 lb fatty would be a game changer for me. I could eliminate two current bikes I own


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

A few points. The frame weighs less than 5 lbs. Mine stock weighed 36. The sky is the limit for weight, depending on what you wanted to spend. 30lbs isn't out of reach, though the stock wheelset might make that tough and another big place to save weight would be the crankset which wouldn't be cheap either. Crankset~wise, though, you could basically save a full pound by going to a hollow crank if you could find a used 190 on ebay it might not cost that much.

Have not found replacement brake pads. Though they do look like some Shimano XT pads after my 99 cent hanger didn't work I'm not ready to roll the dice again for a bit.

Floaters are great in snow, if you can get them though Planet X USA hasn't had them in black in stock for a couple weeks. The colored ones weigh ~400g more so I wouldn't recommend that route. From a "Vinson Budget Perspective" I'd also recommend the 60tpi Nates, even though they are small. Or wait a couple weeks for the Juggernaut 4.5. Self steer won't be helped by a wider tire, I'm not sure where you got that. It does't bother me with the Floaters. With the Missions under 10psi it was odd feeling but something I could live with.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Shinkers said:


> Okay, here's another question for you guys. Finally got my Vinson on some dirt today (yeah it was only in my back yard) and noticed that when I'm pedaling hard (like all out) I'm getting some creaking/clicking. Cranks are tight and both QR's are tight.
> 
> Any ideas?


For anyone who hasn't yet, check your bottom bracket cups. My non drive side cup was pretty loose, so I tightened it up and rode it around. The sound is now gone.

I love this bike.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

This bike is a blast. So stoked on finally owning a fatty. Not sure how the stock tires would've performed on the snow drifts and dune ridges but Bud and Lou just ate up everything I put in front of them today. The bike is fairly light for what it is and I find it to be very responsive under my input. I set mine up with a tight cockpit and wide bars like all my trail bikes and that most definitely attributes to that feeling but the geometry feels good. I boosted it off a few snow drifts, rock ledges, and dune drops. All felt great. I'm able to pull the front end up with minimal effort so manuals and wheelie drops are a breeze. Can't wait for some more snow and some time on the trails.


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> This bike is a blast. So stoked on finally owning a fatty. Not sure how the stock tires would've performed on the snow drifts and dune ridges but Bud and Lou just ate up everything I put in front of them today. The bike is fairly light for what it is and I find it to be very responsive under my input. I set mine up with a tight cockpit and wide bars like all my trail bikes and that most definitely attributes to that feeling but the geometry feels good. I boosted it off a few snow drifts, rock ledges, and dune drops. All felt great. I'm able to pull the front end up with minimal effort so manuals and wheelie drops are a breeze. Can't wait for some more snow and some time on the trails.


that long beach ?
lived in lb for 5 years and ab for 12


----------



## dbauer (Jul 15, 2009)

*Crank Upgrade*

Here are pics of the crank clearance with a 190 rear spaced crank. Not sure about the chain line? Will know more when the front derailleur mount arrives and I can finish.
[/












CENTER]​


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Berzerko said:


> that long beach ?
> lived in lb for 5 years and ab for 12


Yes it is. East side of town.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got a spacer for my bottom bracket, we'll see what it does for my FD situation.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay so with spacer in hand, I took apart my BB to see what could be done. Turns out that the E type derailer still has the two prongs that are supposed to fit into the BB shell, and the stock spacer is cut to fit around those. Therefore, a normal spacer will not work because it blocks those 'prongs'. 

However, once I got everything put back together, it turns out that now my FD clears. My guess would be that with as many times as I've had the crank off of the taper (3 or 4 now I think) it's finally deformed enough to push further onto the spindle. Probably not necessarily the best thing, but hey.

Of course, now that I have all the travel I need, I still don't have full range on my middle ring with enough cable tension to clear on the outer ring. So I split the difference and now I'm happy. 

On a side now, I must already have a slow leak in one of the stock tubes as my pressure was low enough that I managed to hit my front rim a couple times riding over a brick pathway in my yard.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

On-One Floater (black) is now in stock in the US. I was thinking of getting a nice trail tire, and a snow tire set. But for the price it looks like it should be a great all-arounder. I might order the Q Tubes 2.4-2.7 light tubes but part of me is afraid of a typical flat turning into more of a blow-out with a stretched tube.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Why is it off the dick's web site? If it's out of stock, it would say so.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Probably just not sure when it is coming back in stock. I saw where they opened up San Francisco port again.



****


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

ztbishop said:


> On-One Floater (black) is now in stock in the US. I was thinking of getting a nice trail tire, and a snow tire set. But for the price it looks like it should be a great all-arounder. I might order the Q Tubes 2.4-2.7 light tubes but part of me is afraid of a typical flat turning into more of a blow-out with a stretched tube.


You might get the floaters now, they will do great on a trail and do pretty good on snow for the short time that's letf this year, with the limitation more in volume than traction. By next winter there will be more high volume options, or you may find the floaters work pretty well year-round. Of course my floaters are new, I'm not sure how much tread I'll have left after a summer season and if that will diminish their snow performance.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fun little after work sesh in the fresh. Such a blast riding this thing.


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Fun little after work sesh in the fresh. Such a blast riding this thing.
> View attachment 966155
> View attachment 966158
> View attachment 966157


I'm so used to seeing fat bikes now that we have a couple that the tires look normal to me, then I see your bike and I'm like. "Wow that guys tires have some meat on em" Nice looking rig.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Any luck finding a derailleur hanger? Mine magically snapped in half and I had a nice cold hike back...I don't recall any sticks on the trail but I'd imagine something got sucked through the chain. I see nothing with Wheels Manufacturing. I guess I'll hope that Mongoose answers their phones / Emails next week.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks MoMikey... the rubber upgrade was a no brainer for me. The major selling point of the bike for me was the 190 rear hub and the 100mm wide rims. What other fatty can you shove a 5" tire in, on a stock 100mm wide rim for under $450? And although these wheels will never ever set up tubeless, they are actually not heavy and the free hub actually sounds nicer and has more engagement points than the hubs on my friends' pugs and muk. The Bud and Lou absolutely transformed the Vinson. Looks like a beast and it eats up what ever i put in front of it with these tires. Even with the rubber upgrade the bike cost under $700. Easily looks like it cost 3x that. I'm planning on riding this bike hard, hard like a trail bike. I hope it holds up. I'll be updating frequently.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Whaaaaat? The vinson at $800?

Vinson Fat Bike | MC Sports


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker - I have always seen it listed at MC sports of $799. Not sure if you noticed or not, they don't do internet sales - have to walk in and buy it.

ztbishop - Do you mean you just don't see a hanger listed for the Vinson? I am thinking that someone is going to have to take a good picture of the hanger and match it up to what is available for Mongoose. I can't imagine them creating a new hanger for the Vinson, but maybe. I am thinking it may be too new to list.


****


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

ztbishop, I've IM'd you. For all the others in the world you might compare it to wheels mfg number 27. Or if you want to save some cash these aren't terribly hard to find on ebay, compare to 1 in ebay auction 171671947254

here:

Alloy Mountain Bike Rear Derailleur Hanger Dropout More Styles with Screws | eBay

Or 'B' on this one 151454132676 Alloy Bicycle Rear Derailleur Hanger Dropout w Bolts | eBay


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Whaaaaat? The vinson at $800?


As when some sellers, even Wallyworld, had the Dolomite at $350...


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

ztbishop said:


> Any luck finding a derailleur hanger? Mine magically snapped in half and I had a nice cold hike back...I don't recall any sticks on the trail but I'd imagine something got sucked through the chain. I see nothing with Wheels Manufacturing. I guess I'll hope that Mongoose answers their phones / Emails next week.


Call them on Monday or email them today, you part will likely show up Tuesday or Wednesday if they have it in stock. Pacific cycles has been pretty amazing when it comes to shipping out parts that have been damaged in shipping and or riding.


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Thanks MoMikey... the rubber upgrade was a no brainer for me. The major selling point of the bike for me was the 190 rear hub and the 100mm wide rims. What other fatty can you shove a 5" tire in, on a stock 100mm wide rim for under $450? And although these wheels will never ever set up tubeless, they are actually not heavy and the free hub actually sounds nicer and has more engagement points than the hubs on my friends' pugs and muk. The Bud and Lou absolutely transformed the Vinson. Looks like a beast and it eats up what ever i put in front of it with these tires. Even with the rubber upgrade the bike cost under $700. Easily looks like it cost 3x that. I'm planning on riding this bike hard, hard like a trail bike. I hope it holds up. I'll be updating frequently.


It does look like a high end bike with a lot of rubber. The one thing I was really happy about mongoose doing was using the 100mm rims on all their fat bikes. Pretty cool of them to sell cheap/entry fatties with the largest rim available, even if those of us with Dolos and Beasts have the heavier wheels. Agreed with the tubeless weight thing as well, between my floaters/qtubes/rim holes I think we lost about 10lbs per bike so there is no real need to go tubeless or even order new wheels now that I would only be saving another pound or two for a few hundred bucks at minimum. Also the aluminum wheels on the dolo have been stripped and after a polish last weekend they look as good as the day I stripped them, with about 5 months of VT winter in-between


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Regarding MC Sports pricing the bike at 799, I believe their website lists MSRP. It was that price online when I bought one in store for 500. Call first, not all stores carry bikes but they can search inventory and either tell you what stores have them or get one dropped at the store in a few weeks.

Of course, that's if they still have any available.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Here is some info I found on the brakes/pads*









*****


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Scar that's an awesome find, replacement pads are cheap and easy to find then. That being said riding on snow I have almost no wear on mine. I suppose if you ride beaches you could go through these more quickly.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Took the Vinson out on the trails yesterday. Bike felt great on twisty single track and also did well in the slower tech rocky sections. Let me just say that I was getting plenty of looks in regards to the name on my bike on the trails today. Some were blatantly judgmental, some were blatantly disrespectful. Let me also just say that I had no problem burning them on the trail while they watched in shock on their $3000+ carbon dream fatties, as well as the other more common bikes in the $1800+ range. Had a grin from ear to ear the whole ride.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Thinking about buying on of these. Local places have them on "closeout" for 550 (MC Sports). Not as good as black friday, but still not bad for a usable bike.

I noticed the FD mounting is kind of different from anything I have seen before. How is it working for you owners? Any problems?

thanks


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I also see that the Vinson is off the mongoose usa website. I wonder why?

-c


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

My front derailleur has always worked fine. It was fine in the stock configuration. I changed to 3x9 with a narrower 9 speed chain and it worked fine. Now I've gotten rid of the large chainring and turned the high limit screw almost all the way in and it works fine that way. Someone went with a 10 speed and reported the even narrower 10 speed chain didn't shift well up front.

E type derailleurs are nothing new, though I think there are also some problem solver products that would let you use other types. Not sure why you'd want to change it out unless you went 10 speed. IMO rear derailleur performance varies greatly and you get what you pay for. Every front derailleur I've ever had seems to work the same. I've never had one I couldn't get working and I've never had one where I thought it worked really well.

I'm not sure what's up with availability, if these will only sell in non-US markets where Mongoose sells higher end stuff, or if it's just a supply problem. I'm glad I didn't wait for an Argus, that's for sure. Hopefully these aren't considered a flop. While fat-bikes are a winter seller I'm not sure department store bike shoppers are really looking for bikes this time of year. It's only been out since Oct/Nov, I would think they wouldn't pull the plug before a summer selling season.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I was a little worried on the front derailleur mounting also but have had no issues with. I would say if you can get your hands on one of these - GET IT!

Had one very minor issue the other day. It seemed like my rear brake was dragging more and more as the ride went on. I found that there is a screw in the brake lever that limits lever travel. It was working its way inward and pulling tension on the brake cable. I went ahead and just removed it. Went to do the same to the other side and there wasn't even a screw in that lever 


****


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I too was worried about the FD style since I've never had an E type. Like the others though, I really haven't had a problem with it despite my early concerns. 

Still love this bike. Need to get it out!


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Yee Haw, I found a Mongoose Vinson at my local MC Sport, 30 miles away local. It was the display model though. It has a few scratches on the rear derailleur and rear rim. Sales guy said it was from being moved in and out of the display rack since Christmas. The manager of the store said she would knock off another $50 if I wanted it, heck yea baby. Got it for $499. Let the upgrades begin, I'm stoked.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

By the way. The MC Sports in Springfield, Ohio has a silver Mongoose Fat Bike on the rack. It's a 7 speed model. It's not a Vinson. I think they said it was a Massif, or something like that. It had 26" wheels.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

The Argus is up on the mongoose site as of today...

Mongoose | Argus

curious to how soon they will be available at your finer big box retailers where one can cash in on promos at the appropriate time.


----------



## FAT_Chick (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello, new member here, hope to find a Vinson or even a Argus some time before spring.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone know if a Surly Fat Bike fork would work on a Mongoose Vinson. Liking those extra water bottle mounts.


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, I guess I'm being mildly lazy and not searching, has anyone experienced the squeaky tires on their Vinson?y father got one about 3 weeks ago and just recently the tires, quite literally, started squeaking. Not a bearing issue, my thoughts are from those rims. When I let all the air out I noticed the tires actually just flop around on the rim. 

Any similar experiences? Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes mine squeaked. It is friction between the tire and tube. Open up a bead and apply a liberal amount of baby powder. I've been doing this for a while on my road bikes.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Anyone know if a Surly Fat Bike fork would work on a Mongoose Vinson. Liking those extra water bottle mounts.


If the steerer dimensions are the same,most any fork will work. I plan on using a Krampus fork in the summer to run 29+ and slacken the HT angle. That being said, you can add the mounting bosses to any fork with some time, patients, and the right tools.


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

slowride454 said:


> Yes mine squeaked. It is friction between the tire and tube. Open up a bead and apply a liberal amount of baby powder. I've been doing this for a while on my road bikes.


I already powdered the heck out of them to no avail. I can get it to squeak by essentially sitting on the tire and feeling with my fingers and it definitely feels like its where the tire meets the rim. I'm wondering if a light layer of grease on the bead would be helpful or hurtful


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Try a light layer of vegetable or olive oil and see if it goes away. If it works then find a longer lasting option like lithium or carbon. Petroleum based products may affect the rubber.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't like the idea of lubricating the bead at all, but if you are going to don't use a petroleum based lubricant. Either syl-glide or a dielectric grease would be easy to find and be inert to the rubber. To be honest I have no idea what vegetable oils do to rubber, probably nothing, but I can't say.

Vinson has a 1-1/8 threadless steerer. A lot of forks will fit. Some fat forks are tapered and will not fit. It will be easy to find a Surly fork that fits. Most carbon or the bluto will not.

I'm working on cheap diy fork mounts, I'll have pics up in a few days. My frame bag uses all my bottle mounting space, zip tie bottle cage shifts too much. Here's a graphic representation of that fact from the trail last night (yes, when I stopped to pee):


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Slowride454 and Bepperd. I may just see if there's any clamp on mounts out there on the net.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*additional mounting point ideas*

Adding Water Bottle Cages to Bicycles without Braze

****


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Scar. I guess a Surly fork would be a better idea. I notice that the Surly fat bike fork has 135mm drop out. Is that the right size for the Vinson hub.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

scar said:


> Adding Water Bottle Cages to Bicycles without Braze
> ****


Scar, that's where I started. To be honest those aren't going to cut it. The "good" ones are in the 20 plus range. Most wouldn't last 10 miles. Many wouldn't last me going over the snow berm at the end of my driveway. And they look like crap.

What I want (and that page shows but does not sell) is something like this:









Which are no longer available and probably too expensive anyway. Also any seat post boss will be too narrow for the fork tubes, which are 32mm but need extra width to get around the base. I already tried with 32mm clamps.

My plan is non-qr seatpost clamps in 34.9mm dia, which are about 2 bucks apiece on ebay (yes from china). These go around a rubber o-ring to protect the fork and make the stepped nature of the seatpost clamp flat. The o ring also allows a wider clamp that will go over the wheel boss at the bottom of the fork.

I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

obxmush said:


> Ok, I guess I'm being mildly lazy and not searching, has anyone experienced the squeaky tires on their Vinson?y father got one about 3 weeks ago and just recently the tires, quite literally, started squeaking. Not a bearing issue, my thoughts are from those rims. When I let all the air out I noticed the tires actually just flop around on the rim.
> 
> Any similar experiences? Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance everyone.


It's the Vee Mission tires. I have a Minnesota framed and that noise was annoying as all get out. Same as you I could make the sound just pushing down on it or sitting on it. Switched tires (MUCH BETTER! Mission tires SUCK!) No more sound and the tires are WAY better, no self steer, way more traction. I'm using Framed Tires now.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

135mm is the right size. Understand that the Vinson uses "front" 135mm hubs. These have a different disc rotor spacing from a "rear" 135mm hub. On some bikes, like the Pugsley, Surly uses a "rear" 135mm hub up front to allow the wheels to be swapped. In that case the fork will mount to your Vinson and your wheel will mount on the fork but the disc rotor won't go into the caliper. 

I think you'll have to read more about this and take a look at some Salsa forks, which IIRC have the right rotor spacing.

Still, to drop 100 bucks to get a threaded hole is insane to me.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

bepperb said:


> Scar, that's where I started. To be honest those aren't going to cut it. The "good" ones are in the 20 plus range. Most wouldn't last 10 miles. Many wouldn't last me going over the snow berm at the end of my driveway. And they look like crap.
> 
> What I want (and that page shows but does not sell) is something like this:
> 
> ...


Did you consider a braze on adapter? run about $3 from china and they are hinged, so easier to slip around the fork tubes. Available in 31.8 or 34.9 and other sizes. I used them for a few different mounts (lights, bottles, shifters) on my old bike.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

bepperb said:


> 135mm is the right size. Understand that the Vinson uses "front" 135mm hubs. These have a different disc rotor spacing from a "rear" 135mm hub. On some bikes, like the Pugsley, Surly uses a "rear" 135mm hub up front to allow the wheels to be swapped. In that case the fork will mount to your Vinson and your wheel will mount on the fork but the disc rotor won't go into the caliper.
> 
> I think you'll have to read more about this and take a look at some Salsa forks, which IIRC have the right rotor spacing.
> 
> Still, to drop 100 bucks to get a threaded hole is insane to me.


Now that brings up another question.

If I keep my Vinson that way it is, would I be able to upgrade to Avid BB7's.

I was thinking about the Surly forks in the way of having mounting points for a front rack for touring. I know Thule makes a rack that doesn't use any mounting bosses. I may just go that route.

The biggest concern would be being able to switch out to Avid BB7's.

Oh by the way, you can find Surly forks on ebay for much less than $100, new ones too.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, I have BB7's on mine


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet, Thanks CruJonez.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

CruJonez said:


> yes, I have BB7's on mine


You go with the 180mm on the front.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

no i went back to 160's because I have avid 160's on hand and I didn't want to clutter up the post mounts on my carver fork. The stock rotors suck so I would rather run a better rotor than have the extra 20mm. I haven't ever really noticed that much difference in 180 vs 160 rotors on any of my bikes. I did notice when I ran 203's on my downhill rig. (of course they are also harder to keep from getting bent. If I were going to go bigger up front, I'd try to throw one of those on it, but I don't know if the stock fork will clear 203.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool, Just wanted to make sure the 160mm would work on the Vinson fork. Thanks again.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

CruJonez said:


> Did you consider a braze on adapter? run about $3 from china and they are hinged, so easier to slip around the fork tubes. Available in 31.8 or 34.9 and other sizes. I used them for a few different mounts (lights, bottles, shifters) on my old bike.


Yes, that's pretty much exactly what I'm doing. The difference between the two is the hinge and a braze on has a second hole. I thought the hinges looked unclean and I didn't like one more bolt to rattle loose. I bought longer machine screws to use the clamp bolt both to tighten and to hold the bottle cage. I think on the disc side, though, you would have to use a braze on, since it would be harder to slip it up. I was able to get 31.8mm seat clamps on the fork legs, but the open slit was too far open to get a good angle and use the same screw to tighten and hold the cage.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

My On-One Floaters arrived.
Are these tires too small for the rim, or is the rim just a crappy lip design? I have tried to mount with baby powder. I have tried to mount with soapy water. I have tried green eggs and ham. I have tried 30psi. 
about 1/4 of the tire will stay down in the lower portion of the rim...I don't understand why a rim would be shaped this way... My concern is riding in the snow / muck I will end up getting water inside the tires. I know from experience this can cause the stem to unglue. 
Anybody having this issue with floaters or other tires?
I was thinking of wrapping packing foam through the center channel to make it flush with the sides of the rim, and then wrap a layer of tape. 
Thoughts? 
If I do this should I still run tubes on this rim?
-Thnx!


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

I assume you tried lots of soapy water and 30 psi at the same time? In any case, I think the tire is at least part of the issue - I just put new floaters on my framed minnesota and it took lots of soapy water and just over 20 psi to get them to mount - the nates and missions that I've had on the bike previously seated no problem at around 5 psi dry...


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

I've had the Orange On-One Floaters on my fatty for a few months now. 80mm in the rear and 100mm up front... no issues getting them mounted. I thought I saw someone having some sidewall issues with the floaters somewhere? Maybe there are some bad batches?


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it another go tonight. As much as I'd hate to send them back I might do that rather than fight with the install.

I did try soapy water with high pressure....not a ton of soapy water, but I had things coated.


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe before you send them back and blame the tires... maybe try a friends wheels? Maybe it is something funky with your wheels?


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

OK, I might actually try this minus the cat, with tubes (...or without?)
The styrofoam looks like it would help either way.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fatty-wheelset-floater-tire-tubeless-setup-how-834852.html


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally had a chance to snap a pic of mine


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

CruJonez said:


> View attachment 968120
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to snap a pic of mine


Which fork is that. Aluminum or Cro-moly.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

that's the carbon carver o'beast


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

CruJonez said:


> that's the carbon carver o'beast


Nice.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*From this morning's ride*









****


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Just throwing this out there in case anybody is having troubles mounting tires on the stock rims.

I was able to mount the On-One Floaters. I picked up a role of 3-1/2" sill seal foam at Menards. 
https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...tandard-foam-sill-sealer/p-1480021-c-5776.htm
This foam fit 'perfectly' into the center groove of the rim where the tire bead was getting stuck. I then wrapped a thin strip of Gorilla tape around each side, taping the foam to the rim bead area. Then I wrapped a final wide layer of gorilla tape down the center just to get rid of any bare foam to avoid friction on the tube.

Although there is still no 'pop' of the tire hooking into place, it no longer gets stuck in the lower channel of the rim. Just for ****s and giggles I did try two layers of foam before the gorilla tape. This made an insanely tight fit...I had to use the tire levers to get the tire on, and using a stans stem I was able to use a low volume roadbike pump to mount the tire without tube or sealant. I could then hear the foam compacting down under the air pressure. I took the tire off and on again, and could no longer mount it tubeless with just a hand pump. The foam may have pressed down and loosened things up...maybe my compressor would have done it, but I went back to one layer foam and a tube.

For now I'm debating leaving it set up this way, or using stan's sealant 'IN' the tube in hopes of avoiding flats - and having to replace the tube once it dries up.... -or try the initial tubeless mount mentioned above with some sealant. I'm just nervous that would turn into a pain in the ass when it comes to cleaning old sealant boogers and re-mounting. That's why I moved my other bikes back to tubes - I didn't like pulling them all down from the ceiling once a week to spin the tires and prevent sealant boogers, just to have some last 1 month and others last 3 months.

In any case there is one last snow storm coming through the mid-west tonight so I can't wait to try these tires out tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I also have Floaters on the Vinson rims. It was a tight fit. I did use soapy water. I had one tire where about 3" on both sides of the tire didn't have the bead seated resulting in a dip when you'd spin the wheel. I reseated 3 times after rotating the tire and the bead just wasn't large enough it would seat correctly. I rode it about 300 yards "bad" and it was perfect after that. I've never had to do anything like this, but figured it would work itself out to the seat, and it did. Tubed tires aren't rocket science, only 3 things can happen. The tire stays down in the channel forever... or hopefully the tire flexes/stretches and the bead makes it's way out to the hook... or catastrophic failure of the tire destroying the rim and ultimately the entire drivetrain and breaking the frame in two, generally with some injury to the rider, likely in front of a minivan filled with kids who have to watch in horror.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

1. This is quite possibly the best answer I have received. Hopefully I don't run into option 3.

2. ....so basically all I had to do was ride the damn thing rather than install a bunch of crap in the rim.

3. Thanks for the hanger info. Did you ever confirm the replacement? I would try ordering one of those, but I walked into a Performance Bike and had them go through a big box of hangers and find a couple exact matches. It's too bad they didn't have part numbers on them, but they fit perfectly.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone know of the Vinson was sold in New England? And if so, might anyone know the location of one in the Boston area?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

blidner said:


> Does anyone know of the Vinson was sold in New England? And if so, might anyone know the location of one in the Boston area?


Do you have a MC Sports in your area. I found mine by calling around last week, and I found it at the first MC Sports I called. They only had the display model left, but fine with me.

I got to ride mine today in the 4" of snow we got last night. Road it for about 5 miles up and down the streets here in my hood, people just a looking. LOL


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I just checked and the closest one if 541 miles Away is Ohio. Thanks for the tip, maybe I can call and store and ask

Thanks!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I had to take a break from daddy duties and school work mid day, I just could not take looking out the window any more...


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

*No ride like a Snow ride*

We got a blast of snow in Indy. The floaters were a much needed upgrade, but even at 4psi I was having some issues riding where someone with a beefier tire was cutting through 7" of wet fluffy stuff.

Here is my ride - aside from the tires I spent less than $100 at a swap meet for a 9 spd drive-train, hydraulic brakes, and a saddle. Threw some SPD's on. Cut some ergo grips to fit the gripshifters. 
The 8spd crank is working but I'm trying to figure out what is compatible for when I do fry the BB or chainrings.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

ztbishop said:


> The 8spd crank is working but I'm trying to figure out what is compatible for when I do fry the BB or chainrings.


It's a standard 100mm bb shell, most fat bike cranksets come with a bracket that will fit right in. The issues you need to look out for are twofold. First, most are for a bike with a 170mm rear end and will either hit the chainstays and/or have a chainline too far inboard. There are several 190 compatible cranksets, though, just be aware there is a difference and it's poorly documented. Second is the E type front derailleur on the Vinson will really only work with something 22/30/40 or similar, there is no vertical adjustment so it probably won't work well with something like a 22/36 double (which would be ideal IMO).

My current plan: lose the large chainring with some single chainring bolts and ride it out until more stuff hits the market. I'm 9 speed on the stock crankset with no abnormal wear and shifting that is ok. I don't shift much up front, though.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got some snow and wanted to take my vinson to work but couldn't due to a bone head move that resulted in a bent rim. Need to re true my front and check tension in both.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Second attempt at tubeless was a success. We'll see if they hold air overnight.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

scar said:


> View attachment 968427
> 
> 
> ****


Cool picture !

C


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

great bike, rode this one the other day, and just laughed at how much fun a fat bike could be.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Shinkers said:


> Second attempt at tubeless was a success. We'll see if they hold air overnight.


Please let us know... I gave up lol.
what tires are you running?


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

It's top secret... 

No really, this is what I did:

I have and will always prefer split tube. It's always been easier to set up on every tubeless setup I've done.

I'm running Surly Big Fat Larry's with the ultralight casing that are nearly new (take offs).

Fit seemed pretty similar to the Mission Controls, when I tried with just a split tube, they weren't nearly tight enough try. I threw the tubes back in.

I went into home depot looking for some 4" wide foam tape that I could use to fill up the center channel of the rim. I didn't find 4" but found some 2":

Armacell 2 in. x 30 ft. R-1 Foam Insulation Tape-TAP18230 - The Home Depot

I wrapped the rim with two widths of tape side by side, butted as close to the sidewall of the rim as possible, directly over the existing rim tape. Then I stretched my split tube over the foam and mounted the tires. I removed the valve core and they inflated as if they had tubes in them. This is all with a compressor. Add sealant and enjoy!

Two notable points are that I had to remove the valve core. I tried with it in, and couldn't get enough air in the tire. This is standard practice for me, but I've had some wheels where it wasn't required.

At the time, these were losing more air than other setups I've done. I had to keep putting air in and sloshing Stans around. After I went and road around the yard a minute, I topped them off and we'll see where they are at tomorrow.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Shinkers said:


> It's top secret...
> 
> No really, this is what I did:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the update... hope it works out.
My concern is that the bead will pop off when riding at low psi. I've been running 4.5 psi on sand and 3.5 - 4.0 in the deep snow and I can basically unset the bead by hand if I wanted to at that low psi.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pic from yesterday's before work ride*

5 a.m.
4 degrees F
Cutting trail thru 5-6 inches of fresh snow









***


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

scar said:


> 5 a.m.
> 4 degrees F
> Cutting trail thru 5-6 inches of fresh snow
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome picture, where is that?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

That was at Apex Park which is in Golden, CO. :thumbsup:

****


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Looking forward to the update... hope it works out.
> My concern is that the bead will pop off when riding at low psi. I've been running 4.5 psi on sand and 3.5 - 4.0 in the deep snow and I can basically unset the bead by hand if I wanted to at that low psi.


Here in utah, I think our snow riding is mostly over and during the summer I'll be using my vinson more as a gravel grinder. So it'll probably be a while before I have my tires at that low of psi.

One thing is having the foam on there does tighten the bead up, and over time stans tends to glue the bead to the rim.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

scar said:


> That was at Apex Park which is in Golden, CO. :thumbsup:
> 
> ****


Man, I would love to live out there. Just to be able to ride my Vinson up and down the Great Divide MTB Trail a few days at a time. MTB packing trips.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a deal on new rubber for spring and summer I just scored 2 Kenda Juggernaut tires shipped for $87.98. They are the 60 tpi, 4.5" version with wire bead. Mountain Plus Outdoor Gear is having a 20% off deal for any fat bike products. They also have the 4.0" version for $5 less per tire. That would be 2 tires for $77.98.

Fat Bikes | Mountains Plus Outdoor Gear

promo: phat20


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Just went out and checked my tires. Both are holding plenty of air, the rear may have lost a teeny bit, but that might be in my mind. 

Rode it around a bit and didn't notice any issues. I still need to circumcise the split tubes, but other than that it looks like a winner.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

****


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Midnight run last night. Left the house at 1145pm was down at beach by 12am after hitting a few snow mounds and stair gaps on the way that Ive been eyeballing. Beach ride was awesome on way back, with the wind blowing 15-20 on my back it helped me fly through the 6" of soft soft snow I was struggling on in the headwind.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive been riding my vinson for a month now its a heck of a bike for the money. the tires are the only thing left to replace in the future but they haven't been that bad. I upgraded to a Thomson seatpost ,kore riser bar,wtb saddle,avid brake levers and wellgo magnesium cage pedals. the bike is shifting great and no squeaky noises from the tires.the headset was the only thing hard to adjust. I am a little worried about all the salt that gets on the bike as I ride to the park and bike paths via local roads.I have been keeping it lubed and I just washed and detailed so heres some photos.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

I forgot I also upgraded to a 80 mm ritchey stem. most of the upgrades were purchased on ebay used. the pedals and seatpost were new but got a pretty good deal.some more photos.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Great day and super fun session today with some friends out in Cunningam Park, Queens NY ...

via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, Wish I could still do that. Rode mine for about 10 miles on the bike way yesterday. Tell you one thing. These tires aren't worth a damn in the snow and ice, bought went down many times. Lucky I always kept a good grip on the handlebars. Where people skied and walked in the snow, wanted to rip the handlebars from my hands.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MTB29erCurt said:


> LOL, Wish I could still do that. Rode mine for about 10 miles on the bike way yesterday. Tell you one thing. These tires aren't worth a damn in the snow and ice, bought went down many times. Lucky I always kept a good grip on the handlebars. Where people skied and walked in the snow, wanted to rip the handlebars from my hands.


You never know unless you try 
I'm looking to push my Vinson to its limits to see what happens... hopefully nothing catastrophic. Hahaha.
Tire upgrade is worth every dollar you spend. The stock missions command tires look like they'd perform well in anything but snow and deep soft sand. Unfortunately (or fortunately) for me I live in a beach location that gets snow, so a tire upgrade was almost mandatory to ride this winter.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

OH No, I'm almost 62 now. I did that 20 years ago with old klunker mountain bike, I wouldn't even consider it now.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MTB29erCurt said:


> OH No, I'm almost 62 now. I did that 20 years ago with old klunker mountain bike, I wouldn't even consider it now.


61 and still riding, that's just as awesome in my book. Keep on pedaling 29erCurt.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

ShredMaster said:


> 61 and still riding, that's just as awesome in my book. Keep on pedaling 29erCurt.


I mostly ride recumbent trikes, and a two wheeler recumbent too. I do have a Trek (Gary Fisher) MOMBA 29er mountain bike I hit the MTB trails with a couple times a week. I also have a Surly Disc Trucker set up for touring. And of course my Mongoose Vinson now. I'm still a strong rider and most people half my age can't keep up with me on the bike way. I'm just getting slow on the off road stuff, don't take chances anymore after breaking my wrist and collar bone a couple years ago. That put me out of riding for a few months, didn't enjoy that. I'll ride until I drop, just hate starting over every spring. I hate winter months. LOL


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

I would do that ^, knowing that I had a clear line.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dang it I have a well optioned Dolo and should have pulled the trigger on a Vinson when i had the chance!


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

skamatt23 said:


> Dang it I have a well optioned Dolo and should have pulled the trigger on a Vinson when i had the chance!


You make that sound like there isn't going to be any more Vinson's made. Do you know something that we don't?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think there will be any more Vinson bikes. Looks as if Argus is taking its place.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I do find it strange that it has been removed from the mongoose.com site?

skota23 - you got any insight? I don"t think the port strike is a factor anymore?



****


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Skota has started here and on the local (Madison) forum that more are cooking.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

.... its just a myth. don't anyone get their hopes up.


----------



## hobbes7869 (Oct 6, 2012)

I had the chance to ride a vinson this past weekend for 12.1 miles of very good single track, with a lot of snow. The track was mildly ridden with a main grove of about 8 inches wide that had been ridden. The photo attached should give an indication of trail conditions. Anyway, it performed admirably. I also rode someone's 9 zero 7 with larry tires. The Vinson's geometry is more race oriented and the steering more twitchy. Part of the steering could very well be the tires which are stock. Being wider, I would occasionally brush an edge of deeper snow and get pulled into the deep snow, which took a lot of effort to go through. It really is an amazing deal, so hopefully the rumors that it is going away are not true. Even with stock tires, they gripped, even on icier open areas of the trail system. It is a blast to ride.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

.... its just a myth. don't anyone get their hopes up.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

ShredMaster said:


> .... its just a myth. don't anyone get their hopes up.


I called the mongoose warranty department about a replacement part and then asked for the heck of it about the vinson and if the production run is done she said yes that there wont be any more ? Im not sure what the warranty department person knows about a bikes production but that's the answer I got.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

I've never seen an Argus for sale on the internet or otherwise. I haven't seen a Vinson in about a month, and those seem to be what was leftover at MC sports from their Black Friday sale. It would be nice if they could make something on these frames, either of those two bikes or something else. These were unique in that they were the cheapest offroadable fat bike available, and the fact that came in pretty light was great too. Even if Pacific were to sell these under a private label or contract them for someone else I'd be fine with it. Seems a shame if they really are no more.

Of course, it could also be a seasonal thing... though I would think there are plenty of beach riders or people who just want a unique cruiser in the summer months.

I guess we'll see. It's a big jump (200 bucks plus) up to the Minnesota 1.0, for a bike that is pretty comparable (better tires and components, but 1x drivetrain). Really if you're in the 5-600 buck market it's BikesDirect or nothing. I've had good experiences with them but I'd rather they weren't the only show in town.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is a shame that it looks like the vinson is done. there is no doubt the vinson is a great bike for such a low price point.my guess is it was a experiment for mongoose to see how well a (real) budget fat bike would sell for them making a production run of so many and then not having enough for the strong demand.it doesn't make sense. I have only seen the argus on youtube or bike magazine reviews and it looks like only overseas and not the us.the mongoose facebook page shows a room full of vinsons and argus fat bikes that mongoose employees ride around on at the Wisconsin headquarters. it looks like just a matter of time before the argus will be sold here and if its true that the argus will be 999.99 it would be a hell of a deal.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

We have a hole container of Vinsons sitting at the LA port.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

So how come it's no longer on the site?


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

skota23 said:


> We have a hole container of Vinsons sitting at the LA port.


and What about the Argus? Whole container of those at the LA port also?


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure shinkers

pretty sure the Argus's are on the way still, not at port yet


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

skota23 said:


> We have a hole container of Vinsons sitting at the LA port.


Only one container of Vinson's, that sounds strange. One container is only a semi load. I wouldn't think that would be much more than about 200 Vinson's.

I'm glad I found my Vinson when I did. Come on dry weather. Can't ride around here when the trails are wet, they close em.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

its around 450, with another right on its heals


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

skota23 said:


> its around 450, with another right on its heals


Sounds good. You wouldn't think they would pack those containers that full, fear of being top heavy for the semi's.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Sounds good. You wouldn't think they would pack those containers that full, fear of being top heavy for the semi's.


That's less than 25000 pounds (at 55 lbs per bike/packaging). Add in another 8000 lbs for the container, and you are still less than the roughly 40,000-50,000 lbs a truck can legally haul (80,000 lbs gross, 20,000 for the tractor, 10-15,000 for the trailer). Not an issue.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Vinson is back for sale at sports authority and ***** sporting goods*



fotooutdoors said:


> That's less than 25000 pounds (at 55 lbs per bike/packaging). Add in another 8000 lbs for the container, and you are still less than the roughly 40,000-50,000 lbs a truck can legally haul (80,000 lbs gross, 20,000 for the tractor, 10-15,000 for the trailer). Not an issue.


I was surfing the interwebs today and for the fun of it checked ***** sporting goods , the sports authority and ebay for the vinson and it is back again for sale. its not on the mongoose website. for weeks when you looked for the vinson at these stores web sites it would just come up page unavailable or currently no products but looking today its back ! never trust a warranty department to tell you if a bike is still gonna be available.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

skota23 thank you for the loaded container in port info. the vinson rides again !


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> .... its just a myth. don't anyone get their hopes up.


oooops


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Yup, back on ebay. Mongoose Vinson All Terrain Fat Bike | eBay

Says, Limited quantity available. They also want an arm and leg for shipping. That's where that ebayer is making money, charging that much for shipping.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

free shipping and 10% off for signing up for emails...

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

if you wait a week I'm sure there will be another 15% or 20% off promo that is applicable to bike purchases like when I bought mine. Total will be under $450 shipped.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like the big D's wants a lot for shipping too.

http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/p...6&cp=4406646.4413986.4417717.4418012.12458051


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Opps, link^ not working, wonder why. LOL


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick question,

Last week out on a quick ride by my house, during a river crossing, I went through a spot that I presumed to be shallow, that actually got dangerously close to putting my hubs under water if they weren't actually submerged. 

Both wheels seem to spin fine to me, can I expect to need to service these soon? Or are they sealed well enough to be fairly unaffected? 

FTR, the spot in the river was only 5-6 feet before it shallowed out again, so they weren't under very long. 

Thanks!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't hurt to open the cones up, clean out any grit, old grease, water, or any other contaminates that might chew the bearings or races up. Clean the seals and regrease everything. Bout to service mine as I ride the beach frequently.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Seems like I feel something in my pedal stroke once in a while, like a clunk. Would the bottom bracket be loose ball bearing. Would there be metal shavings in there?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd check the BB first.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

BB has cartridge bearings. I'd check how tight your cups are though. Mine came pretty loose and I'd get clunking when I pedaled really hard. Rotate one of your cranks about even with the seat tube, and grab both of them and try and push/pull the crank a couple of times. Rotate the other crank to the same position and repeat. If you hear a pop or a clunk, check your cups.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Today, I went on my first actual MTB ride let alone the first real ride on my fatty. I'm normally a unicyclist, and this was a different experience for me, and I gotta say, it was absolutely eye opening. I have not had this much fun in a LONG time.

I love my bike, but I can absolutely understand those that are spending more money on some of these bikes. I'm toying with the idea of riding this through the summer while I put some money way, and rather than upgrade components, buy an On One once I've got some cash or break something on the Vinson.

I just cannot believe how much fun this actually is. I freakin' love it! I must have had the biggest grin when I hit the bottom of the mountain, it was that much fun...

I did manage to endo my bike though in a snowdrift, and landed on the right side. This caused some issues with my rear derailer once I got home.

I didn't want to keep cluttering this thread with all of my mechanical questions so I posted them here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/fir...ns-derailers-skewers-958589.html#post11840692

If anyone has any thoughts I'd appreciate them. Thanks!


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Shinkers said:


> BB has cartridge bearings. I'd check how tight your cups are though. Mine came pretty loose and I'd get clunking when I pedaled really hard. Rotate one of your cranks about even with the seat tube, and grab both of them and try and push/pull the crank a couple of times. Rotate the other crank to the same position and repeat. If you hear a pop or a clunk, check your cups.


I guess I just don't have a good even pedal stroke. Everything felt tight when I did that. Thanks Shinkers


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Not saying it isn't something else, that's just what mine was doing.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Crank bolts loose? Maybe pedal bearings?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

ShredMaster said:


> Crank bolts loose? Maybe pedal bearings?


No, That's the first thing I checked when I bought the bike. Everything feels tight. It's just my pedal stroke. I do the same thing on my other bikes. I think my seat isn't high enough for full legs extension. Wish the Vinson's came with large frames, I have long legs. LOL


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Forgot to add that on my Vinson, the outer ring is gonna be going to the scrap pile. I stabbed myself 15 too many times hiking through snow today and I didn't use it once (which we all anticipated...). 

I'm wanting to put a bash guard in it's place, would any of them work given they are the right BCD?


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Shinkers said:


> Forgot to add that on my Vinson, the outer ring is gonna be going to the scrap pile. I stabbed myself 15 too many times hiking through snow today and I didn't use it once (which we all anticipated...).
> 
> I'm wanting to put a bash guard in it's place, would any of them work given they are the right BCD?


You must be left handed. Almost never see anybody pushing their bikes from the ring side.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

If you have a grinder ... Grind the teeth down to flat and you'll have a custom bash guard that you know fits perfect.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

MTB29erCurt said:


> You must be left handed. Almost never see anybody pushing their bikes from the ring side.


Never even thought about that...but it would be awkward for me too.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Where we were at, we were pushing from both sides. The snow was deep enough that it helped me to have my bike on the down hill side to lean on and keep myself from slipping.

Shred, that's another fantastic idea I didn't think of. I've got a grinder so I'll be doing that tonight.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Here you go guys. This is getting close to last years black Friday deal.

Mongoose Vinson All Terrain Fat Bike | eBay


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Anybody heard of this Mongoose?
Mongoose Men&apos;s 26 inch Malus All Terrain Fat Bike | eBay


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Anybody heard of this Mongoose?
> Mongoose Men&apos;s 26 inch Malus All Terrain Fat Bike | eBay


the malus is the same as the dolomite. it has a steel frame and is very heavy.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like they went back to $579.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

An update on my Vinson after facing some mechanical issues after it's first real ride. 

My chain was slipping in my smallest cog after the ride. I did endo the bike once and it looked like I bent my derailer hanger. Once I got looking closer, I also found that my cassette lock ring was loose and multiple cogs were moving on the cassette. 

After installing a new hanger and tightening my cassette, I'm still getting slipping. I've tried every possible solution I could come up with and have adjusted my rear derailer every single possible way it can be adjusted and still haven't solved the problem. 

It would appear that the next possible step would be a new cassette, but even then I'm not convinced. 

I'm not sure if my mechanical issues are just my bad luck, or due to purchasing a $500 bike. I'm pretty torn, I had a blast on the bike and liked it, but don't know if I'm going to be dumping money into a pit. 

For the time being I've just locked my derailer out of that gear.

Edit: For 20 bucks I just purchased a new cassette and I'll pick it up tomorrow afternoon. I'll be replacing the stock 12-32 with a SRAM 11-32. This will be my last ditch effort before really calling it quits and learning to live with it.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Update:

New cassette took care of the skipping problem. Now everything works like it's supposed to and I'm happy. Now I can love my bike again .

Next up is to build myself a fender, get some decals for my top tube, and have fun riding. 

I did grind my big ring for a bash guard and it's pretty sick.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

Shinkers said:


> Today, I went on my first actual MTB ride let alone the first real ride on my fatty. I'm normally a unicyclist, and this was a different experience for me, and I gotta say, it was absolutely eye opening. I have not had this much fun in a LONG time.
> 
> I love my bike, but I can absolutely understand those that are spending more money on some of these bikes. I'm toying with the idea of riding this through the summer while I put some money way, and rather than upgrade components, buy an On One once I've got some cash or break something on the Vinson.
> 
> ...


Not on topic, but I just wondered. If you are normally a unicyclist, can you wheelie this sucker very well? I suck on a unicycle and I also end up on my back every now and then when I wheely my fatboy. But wheelies are the best! and a unicycle is a fulltime wheelie
Cheers,
FGO


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Nah, wheeling is completely different. The body position is awkward and your balance is different, plus the gearing is weird to me. Basically I can't wheelie worth a damn. 

But I recently did a 22 mile XC ride on one of my muni's. Go figure...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Why can't the big writing on the frame be Vinson instead of Mongoose?


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree. People will see mongoose on the down tube and suspect the worse.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Back in the 70's Mongoose BMX bikes was the bike that was winning all the races.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Back in the 70's Mongoose BMX bikes was the bike that was winning all the races.


Yeah, well, as someone said, "We don't live in the past and we'll never get there." So, when people see a mongoose on the trails, they're not too impressed.

It would be great if Mongoose splits Walmart bikes from their good ones. Give it a new brand name.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Yeah, well, as someone said, "We don't live in the past and we'll never get there." So, when people see a mongoose on the trails, they're not too impressed.
> 
> It would be great if Mongoose splits Walmart bikes from their good ones. Give it a new brand name.


I agree.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> So, when people see a mongoose on the trails, they're not too impressed.


I try and let my riding do the impressing on the trail... not the decal on my bike.
I've been pushing my Vinson just as hard as my trail bike that costs 5x as much to build, and I've been very impressed.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

It's too bad, mongoose's name seems to have gone the way of schwinn.

At least with the vinson and Argus they are making an effort.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

Aircraft remover. Two cans. You can mail a SASE to the mongoose sticker guy and he'll send you a new sticker for your head tube (google it).

On the trails or in events nobody ever seemed to care about my 'goose, or perhaps thought it wasn't real, or were maybe too polite to ask. 3 or 4 people brought up the prospect of buying one of those at walmart and they they could bike the snowshoe trails too bothered me quite a bit more.

No, a subtle head tube graphic for those who care enough to look and raw aluminum to non-bike people who don't look much past the tires.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Mongoose Rallies for 2015, Selling New High End Bikes Consumer Direct in US

Seems like the Goose is trying to pull the company around.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Mongoose Rallies for 2015, Selling New High End Bikes Consumer Direct in US
> 
> Seems like the Goose is trying to pull the company around.


That article is working on being a year old. I hope we soon see the direct to consumer bike sales it promised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Mongoose Vinson down to $434.99 plus $55 for shipping. How long will it last.

Mongoose Vinson All Terrain Fat Bike | eBay


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Mongoose Rallies for 2015, Selling New High End Bikes Consumer Direct in US
> 
> Seems like the Goose is trying to pull the company around.


Oh yeah, Mongoose is selling some high end good bikes. But I wonder if anyone buys them. Haven't seen a single one yet.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> I try and let my riding do the impressing on the trail... not the decal on my bike.
> I've been pushing my Vinson just as hard as my trail bike that costs 5x as much to build, and I've been very impressed.


And I agree...I want a Vinson myself. My point is, if Mongoose comes up with a new name for its high end bikes, customers may be inclined of buying them more. This would be a good marketing turn around for Mongoose at bringing in higher profits. When I say people aren't too impressed, I also mean they're not gonna jump and buy a Mongoose because of the name.


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

I had one of those blue candy over chrome mongoose bmx's in the early 80,s
Mongoose is owned by pacific cycle, they already have the high end names.... Canondale and gt those are sold through a dealer network. 
Seems to me they are trying to improve the image of mongoose even after dragging it through the dirt for many years 

Did I mention I love the vinson


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like I'll be investing in a fatty with a suspension fork next season. I was having way too much fun with this bike on the trails in the snow. I guess my age is finally catching up with me. 38 and a father of 2, this daddy might have to stop boosting his fatty  .... for now.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

ShredMaster said:


> Looks like I'll be investing in a fatty with a suspension fork next season. I was having way too much fun with this bike on the trails in the snow. I guess my age is finally catching up with me. 38 and a father of 2, this daddy might have to stop boosting his fatty  .... for now.


Looks like a broken wrist. Been there done that. Have fun at therapy time, it's just as painful.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Looks like a broken wrist. Been there done that. Have fun at therapy time, it's just as painful.


Correct 29erCurt. Clean vertical fracture of the styloid process. It is a chronic injury from 20 years of skateboarding. The pain I can deal with, what really hurts is no biking or surfing 4-6 weeks. And there's a clean 4' swell out front right now as well as a fresh 5" of snow from winter storm Ultima. Tough pill to swallow but I might as well get used to it.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Third good single track ride on my Vinson and it's still pretty awesome. So far the biggest drops I've had it on were only around 3' or so, but it's holding up (knock wood). Having a ton of fun on it!

Biggest surprise lately has been the brakes. Considering what they are, I'm actually pretty impressed and quite like mine (sure I'm in the minority here, but whatever). 

It's cool because I've never MTB'd before getting this bike so I'm learning as I go on it. Learned to bunny hop with flats today which will increase my air time, which is awesome because jumping is the best part . Super stoked to get back out ASAP.

I do still kind of want an On One Fatty though...


----------



## edman0142 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I don't even have my first fatty yet but I created my account just to let you all know that the Vinson is on sale at Sports Authority for $463.99. I feel like a fool because I haven't gotten around to doing my taxes yet! (Planning to use some of it on a fat bike)

By the way, anyone here around 5'6 riding one of these? I'm on the shorter side so i'm just curious about the frame sizing.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sign up for the email alerts and you can get another 10% on top of that! :thumbsup:


***


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

20% off, free shipping, and if you sign up for email you can apply a 10% promo code.

Should cost around $430 once said and done.


----------



## edman0142 (Mar 23, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> http://m.sportsauthority.com/checkout/cart
> 
> 20% off, free shipping, and if you sign up for email you can apply a 10% promo code.
> 
> Should cost around $430 once said and done.


Thanks for letting me know. I already have an account, which is how I found out about the 20% discount. Hmmmm...I think I'll sign up with one of my other email accounts.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Hahahahahaha ... Looks like we all posted this at the same time.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

edman0142 said:


> By the way, anyone here around 5'6 riding one of these? I'm on the shorter side so i'm just curious about the frame sizing.


I'm 5'8, 30" inseam. I'm using a 45mm stem and an inline seatpost with seat pushed fully forward on clamps. I'd still prefer a smaller size frame but the bike works for me with this setup. Only time I had issues with standover clearance was riding trails in deep snow. My feet would slip from pedals and sink into the deep snow when stopping or starting from a stop and that would cause me to crush my package on top tube


----------



## edman0142 (Mar 23, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> I'm 5'8, 30" inseam. I'm using a 45mm stem and an inline seatpost with seat pushed fully forward on clamps. I'd still prefer a smaller size frame but the bike works for me with this setup. Only time I had issues with standover clearance was riding trails in deep snow. My feet would slip from pedals and sink into the deep snow when stopping or starting from a stop and that would cause me to crush my package on top tube


Good to know. As soon as I get home later i'll be measuring my inseam length to see if it's over 32.5 inches (I've read somewhere that this is the Vinson stand-over height)..probably wishful thinking lol. If not then I suppose I'll keep holding out or go with a Bikes Direct Bullseye Monster.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

edman0142 said:


> Good to know. As soon as I get home later i'll be measuring my inseam length to see if it's over 32.5 inches (I've read somewhere that this is the Vinson stand-over height)..probably wishful thinking lol. If not then I suppose I'll keep holding out or go with a Bikes Direct Bullseye Monster.


I lost about an 1" standover when I upgraded my tires. Bud and Lou are so meaty and voluminous that the little extra standover I had was lost. I'm measuring the standover at 31-3/4" with Bud and Lou. That's from the ground to top surface of the top tube. And that is dead center of top tube between seat and head tubes.

There's a dude on here who bought one for his dad....



x3speed said:


> Bike is setup for a short dude my dads 5 foot 7 with a 30 inch inseam and 6 foot 3 with a 36 inch inseam interestingly enought it pretty much fits both of us depending on how you set it up


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

ShredMaster said:


> I lost about an 1" standover when I upgraded my tires. Bud and Lou are so meaty and voluminous that the little extra standover I had was lost. I'm measuring the standover at 31-3/4" with Bud and Lou. That's from the ground to top surface of the top tube. And that is dead center of top tube between seat and head tubes.
> 
> There's a dude on here who bought one for his dad....


I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but does Lou necessitate any truncation of the drivetrain? How are clearances (and what is limiting: chain, chainstay, seatstay)? Thanks!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

fotooutdoors said:


> I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but does Lou necessitate any truncation of the drivetrain? How are clearances (and what is limiting: chain, chainstay, seatstay)? Thanks!


I have no rubbing issues at all, neither from the chain or the stays.
I'm running 2x8 stock cranks, rings, and cassette.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

And it's days like today that I'm glad my fatbike is a Mongoose. 

Bunny hopping in cowboy boots probably wasn't a good idea but I was doing it anyway. Feet slipped off during a landing and I landed on the top tube and bars. Tried to save the bike but it still tipped sideways to the left and ripped the rear wheel out of the frame.

QR is on that side and I figure it must have opened it somehow. When the wheel came out the chain pulled my derailer sideways and pretty much FUBAR'd my derailer hanger (guess that's what they're for). 

Put my old hanger back on (that was bent and I straightened) and had to readjust my rear disc caliper (actually bent that a bit) but so far everything seems to be functioning okay. 

Totally boneheaded move on my part and I just hope I didn't mess something up that I'll find during a ride.


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> I'm 5'8, 30" inseam. I'm using a 45mm stem and an inline seatpost with seat pushed fully forward on clamps. I'd still prefer a smaller size frame but the bike works for me with this setup.
> 
> I was also going to suggest a stem about half the length of stock !
> what are you doing for bars, the stock ones don't have enough bend or turn up in them
> they make my elbows sore


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 28, 2010)

edman0142,
I'm 5'6" and all I did was swap the stem for a 50 mm and changed handlebar (more for personal preference than necessity on the bar). Stand-over isn't what I would like but I have a 29.5" inseam and I make due. I have sat pretty hard on the top tube during the winter but so far no real damage to any important bits.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Berzerko said:


> I was also going to suggest a stem about half the length of stock ! what are you doing for bars, the stock ones don't have enough bend or turn up in them they make my elbows sore


750mm wide, 30mm rise.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Such and awesome forum. Just joined after reading through all the post on the mongoose Vinson. Made my decision on ordering one of these tonight can't wait for it to arrive. Was back and forth between Borris x7 and other bd bikes. I feel pretty confident in my choice choosing the Vinson. So thanks for posting very helpful feedback. Look forward to being part of this forum and joining the mongoose crew. Have wide variety of terrain looking to tackle here in Green Bay. Also heading to Colorado in July so lion a have to pound the miles out to prep for the elevation change


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

getting ready for spring cleaning/tune-up. Wait until you see the frankenbike 69er I'm going to use it as during the summer.


A few new parts

Origin 8 Headset - 95g
Troy Lee ODI grips - 115g
Kalloy UNO 27.2 seatpost - 260g
Cane Creek 30.6-27.2 seatpost shim - 40g
Specialized Henge Expert saddle - 235g
Race Face Atlas 785 riser bars - 330g

not pictured because I have them laying around:
Surly Krampus fork - 1105g
Origin 8 stem - 135g
mis-matched set of Avid XX brakes
Velocity P35/XT wheels

now I have to find a Bonty Chupacabra 29x3.0 instead of the Conti TK2.4


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

For everyone's reference I weighed stuff when I stripped the frame down for spring cleaning.

Stock frame with RD hanger - 2165g
Stock fork with crown race - 880g
Stock headset minus crown race - 110g
NDS crank arm - 240g
DS crank arm with rings - 535g
Stock bottom bracket - 395g
Stock seat clamp - 40g
Stock stem - 245g
Stock handlebars - 325g
Stock seatpost - 360g
Stock saddle - 320g
Stock 8speed cassette - 355g
Dork Disc - 20g
Stock brake levers - 95g ea
Stock rear wheel/tire/tube/rotor complete w/reflector - 3980g
Stock front wheel/tire/tube/rotor complete w/reflector - 3800g
I've posted the breakdown of the wheels weights before.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Shinkers said:


> Just went out and checked my tires. Both are holding plenty of air, the rear may have lost a teeny bit, but that might be in my mind.
> 
> Rode it around a bit and didn't notice any issues. I still need to circumcise the split tubes, but other than that it looks like a winner.


Is this still working out?


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got the confirmation bike should be at my door Tuesday. Very exited to test it out. Any concerns of immediate upgrades. I know tires were concern but not to worried at moment. Just want to enjoy bike and upgrade as needed. Have new bars and stem already. But any info from experience with Vinson already would be helpful.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Also anyone from Colorado area? Heading there for 2weeks in July looking for some nice intermediate trails. Not very skilled rider at this point but would love to ride some trail out there.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fattyhybrid said:


> Any concerns of immediate upgrades. I know tires were concern but not to worried at moment. Just want to enjoy bike and upgrade as needed. Have new bars and stem already. But any info from experience with Vinson already would be helpful.


If you're keeping the stock brakes (which work great), a new set of levers transformed the brake feel. I went with Avid FR5's in all black.

Avid FR-5 Brake Levers > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Mountain Bike Brake Levers | Jenson USA

Ditch the big ring and go 2x8, or grind it down for use as a bash ring.

You have new bar and stem to suit so I say go shred.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Fattyhybrid - I am in the Denver area. Shoot me a PM :thumbsup:


***


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fattyhybrid said:


> Just got the confirmation bike should be at my door Tuesday. Very exited to test it out. Any concerns of immediate upgrades. I know tires were concern but not to worried at moment. Just want to enjoy bike and upgrade as needed. Have new bars and stem already. But any info from experience with Vinson already would be helpful.


 Like the other vinson owners said start with getting some new brake levers they are the worst thing on the bike.I bought my avid levers on ebay and a set cost me only 11.00 that included free shipping. the stem that was on my vinson was way too long for me so I got a shorter 80 mm stem that's been perfect for me Im 5 foot 10.the pedals that came with the vinson are not the best so new pedals are a no brainer.the stock saddle isn't that bad but that might be a upgrade for you.a bottle cage ,new grips and chain stay protector should round out what youll probably need .the stock wide handlebars are pretty good and not too heavy along with the seatpost isn't that bad so no big hurry to upgrade them. since winter is pretty much over theres no big hurry but new more aggressive tires with better grip will be a must before next winter. happy trails.


----------



## edman0142 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ntwadumela said:


> edman0142,
> I'm 5'6" and all I did was swap the stem for a 50 mm and changed handlebar (more for personal preference than necessity on the bar). Stand-over isn't what I would like but I have a 29.5" inseam and I make due. I have sat pretty hard on the top tube during the winter but so far no real damage to any important bits.


Thanks! It's like we could be twins...I measured my inseam and it appeared to be between 28.5 and 29." I didn't get around to ordering the vinson but I am waiting on a nice tax return so I'm definitely trying to hold out for another sale.

I currently ride a single speed bike that's probably a little too big for me but I make due just fine. My biggest concern is singletracking a bike that may be on the taller side for me.

Thanks to everyone else for the replies and bike information :thumbsup:


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

dledinger said:


> Is this still working out?


Yes it is. I've been riding plenty of single track and screwing around in my yard and haven't burped yet (knock wood). I do still get seepage at the bead (just looks moist) but I haven't lost any noticeable air pressure. Still running probably 10-12 psi.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Good news. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

You guys are awesome thanks for all the input. And scar thanks i will have to hit you up. Not sure where we are going in Colorado as of now but when find out I will have to let know. Last time we stayed in Estes park and Colorado springs. So still searching where we are going but such awesome area in Colorado just don't know if want to try a new area or stick with Estes park.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

j.rex said:


> The fork is not supposed to be tweaked like this, correct?
> View attachment 948934


So I just helped my 76 year old dad buy a Vinson. Everything looked great until I noticed the front fork is bent just like this one. I'm wondering if you have resolved yours and who you contacted to go about it. Kind of a bummer I'm hoping to figure out a quick solution. 

...Just found Pacific's phone #. I'll have to wait until Monday to call :madman:


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

So, I'm trying to decide whether I need a fat bike or not. Don't get me wrong, I like how they look and all that. I just tried a Mukluk once on the trails. I have a new hard tail, but I'm not sure if I need to buy a fattie.

Would you guys lay out the benefits?


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the weight specs.

-I was about to order one of these suspension forks just because they're cheap on ebay.
Cheap suspension fork for my fat bike- Mtbr.com
At $120 shipped I thought it would be worth a try for a straight tube fatty suspension fork with QR. However after seeing that the stock fork is about 2 lbs, vs 6.5 lbs for this boat anchor of a steel suspension fork, I see no reason to add the weight. RST is coming out with a straight steerer fatty suspension fork, but it is 15mm thru axle so unless there is an adapter... I haven't really found myself feeling the need for suspension on this bike yet so no biggy.

For those of you who had bent forks, did you get this resolved? I haven't taken mine off to look for a bend, but I did have to use coned washers to align some hydro brakes - otherwise they seemed to angle sideways a bit...maybe that's normal but it works fine.

Off topic, but aside from the tires, the best upgrade I did was a 35mm non-QR seatpost clamp. The stock clamp was such a PITA and always let the post slide.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> So, I'm trying to decide whether I need a fat bike or not. Don't get me wrong, I like how they look and all that. I just tried a Mukluk once on the trails. I have a new hard tail, but I'm not sure if I need to buy a fattie.
> 
> Would you guys lay out the benefits?


I'm sure there are guys with way more experience to chime in here. I'm new to fat bikes, but here is what I have found:

Here in Indiana it's been great for winter riding - it really smooths out the frozen ruts from people who stomp around and cut into the trails when they're muddy. That being said, Ashville trails are more rocky and don't rut up like they do in the mid-west. 
I have not found myself feeling the need for suspension on this bike here in Indiana. But if I were riding the hard stuff in Pisgah, I might try one with some squish to see how it feels. I probably won't be riding this thing all summer but at the price-point it has convinced me that I am glad to have a fat bike in my arsenal.

There are many other pros / cons so I won't ramble on them since I'm not that experienced - but the above is at least what I've found.


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> So, I'm trying to decide whether I need a fat bike or not. Don't get me wrong, I like how they look and all that. I just tried a Mukluk once on the trails. I have a new hard tail, but I'm not sure if I need to buy a fattie.
> 
> Would you guys lay out the benefits?


I admit my experience is limited, but I understand your perspective. Fatbikes are the most fun when ploughing through loose dirt, sand and rocks that would make you say "Oh ****!" on a bike with 2 in tires. I rode a Surly Pugsley over some very bumpy, wet ground one day. It handled it well, but was it tiring and a rough ride! Fun? Yeah... I guess. Probably too much air in the tires as well. I was then able to rent a Surly Krampus (29+) and rode it on creek trails, construction sites with loose dirt and rocks, even over bulldozer tracks. At 10 psi, it was a scream! I loved it. I realized I hadn't ridden the Pugsley in fun conditions. The low pressure really smoothed out minor bumps on the creek trails, I could go faster than with 2" tires. I swear it almost seemed easier on packed dirt than on a paved path, maybe just because the noise went away, hehe.

I am in Texas and will not see snow, so 29+ kind of seems "fat enough" for me, but I go back and forth. I know I loved the Krampus! People do ride them on the beach. On the other hand, you have a lot of love here for the Vinson, and is far less money. I hope to find one in a store to see. I also like the Specialized Fatboy a lot and even think about Bike Direct's Boris, which is the same as a KHS All Season. I rode one and did like it. Only a little more than a Vinson.

See if you can ride one in loose stuff with the right tire pressure. You will probably be hooked . Good luck.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Canoe said:


> Weight isn't the reason for going tubeless. But depending on how you do it, it can be a side benefit.





ztbishop said:


> Thanks for the weight specs.
> 
> -I was about to order one of these suspension forks just because they're cheap on ebay.
> Cheap suspension fork for my fat bike- Mtbr.com
> ...


Bent my qr yesterday when it got full of mud. 35 mm is the correct size then?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone definitively confirmed the BCD of the crank?

I believe it was mentioned 96 BCD? If that is the case, WolfTooth has just released the NW rings in 96BCD for the Shimano compact cranks. I have a ring coming...and I have a bike coming. I'll report back either way.

I'm hoping I can get away with a 11-34 cassette with the stock RD. That'll make a halfway decent 1X8 if it all works out. Otherwise I'll go full on 1X10


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

1x8 in summer should be fine... I was struggling to stay out of the granny gear on the beach in deep soft sand and also soft deep snow.


dledinger said:


> Has anyone definitively confirmed the BCD of the crank?
> 
> I believe it was mentioned 96 BCD? If that is the case, WolfTooth has just released the NW rings in 96BCD for the Shimano compact cranks. I have a ring coming...and I have a bike coming. I'll report back either way.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get away with a 11-34 cassette with the stock RD. That'll make a halfway decent 1X8 if it all works out. Otherwise I'll go full on 1X10


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

We don't get snow here, so I'm not too worried. There's a fat bike race on the beach occasionally that I'll probably want to do, but otherwise I'll just be cruising the single track at my own pace!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

you should be fine then... especially with the cassette upgrade. when beach riding the firmer sand by the shoreline was a breeze on the 1x8 set up but once I wandered into the deeper softer stuff I found myself jumping into granny mode to keep the speed up.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Also, BCD is definitely 96 mm. 

I'm actually getting ready to set mine up as a SS and was just out checking what BCD was on this bike.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Shinkers!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

The 96 bcd is really stupid. Through some extensive searching to get all of my SS parts together, I've discovered that narrow wide are the only 96 bcd chain rings that I can find. 

So I ended up with a Wolf Tooth ring, Surly cog and spacers, Gusset bachelor tensioner, and KMC 610 chain. I'm hoping everything will play nicely together. 

My other concern is that I won't run into problems with keeping my outer ring/bash guard. Not sure if that will rub or not since I plan to use the middle ring position for my front ring.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Well fatty arrived today with no issues as of now after assembly. super stoked to get it out on the trails this week and test it out. As being new to fat bikes does anyone else with a Vinson have uneven seams on rims not sure if it's gonna be an issue as far as weak spot. Hoping not but after assembly can't really complain. Didn't even realize it came equipped with Sram x5 shifters. Not bad for budget fatty. Will post some pics when get all the little goodies on. Still waiting on pedals and brake levers yet a long with few other things


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Update on defective fork. Pacific's call in customer service is great and they are going to send me a replacement fork.(overnight) Problem is with the delay's at the port they don't know when they will be in. I have shimmed the hub/skewer to center it in the crown but one leg is still bent forward from the other. We are also getting a more comfortable seat. Other than that the bike is ridable and everything else seems great. This is for my dad and we did the Dozer/Bud combo which make the bike look bad ass. :devil:


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Bike comes tomorrow....now I'm stuck worrying about a bent fork. Lol!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

dledinger said:


> Bike comes tomorrow....now I'm stuck worrying about a bent fork. Lol!


Looooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't worry It should be all good only thing seen wrong after the unboxing today was couple scuffs on rim from rubbing on frame. Nothing that isn't gonna happen on trails anyway. Thought front disc was bad but just made sure front tire was sitting in place and fixed it. No more brakes rubbing and everything seems to be dialed in pretty well out of box. Pretty impressed so far. Hope can get good ride in after work tomorrow.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

FYI, if anyone still browsing the thread and thinking of purchasing one...

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

25% off, + free shipping, and add the 10% email sign up promo code. $391.59!
That's killer savings. It takes a while for the email system to generate a code and the sale is only 12 hours. So call customer service and tell them to get you a code to apply for the email sign up or call them after you get the code via email and get a price adjustment.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I used codes had 20% off still got it for 450ish but that's a steal


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Same here for me. But this is now an insane deal for the quality of bike. Best bang for buck out there currently. And its still a low key bike somehow lol.


Fattyhybrid said:


> Damn I used codes had 20% off still got it for 450ish but that's a steal


----------



## Initial B (Sep 5, 2011)

was just gonna post about the 25% sale...ordered one!

edit - they wouldn't honor the 10% off on top of the 25% (I even called), so my total was $435 + tax.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, I read the fine print... I had to push them when I called. I got rejected the first time but called a second time and the next service rep honored it. Either way you got a great deal.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like I ordered a week early. Maybe I owe them a phone call


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

dledinger said:


> Looks like I ordered a week early. Maybe I owe them a phone call


... worth the 5 min call for sure.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Bike arrived. 

Fork is DEFINITELY bent. I'd say its out of alignment between 3/8 and 1/2". 

Does anyone have the contact info for Pacific?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

That's unfortunate. Seems to be the third bent fork on here. I say force it to work till Mongoose replaces it for you.



dledinger said:


> Bike arrived.
> 
> Fork is DEFINITELY bent. I'd say its out of alignment between 3/8 and 1/2".
> 
> Does anyone have the contact info for Pacific?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I will definitely make it work until then...even if it's a long time. I have to make them make it right, however. It's just my nature.

Otherwise the bike is quite nice, and everything is great with it. I was iffy about X4 level stuff, but after riding for a while tonight I think I'll just leave it alone for a while and see how it goes. Seems to shift wonderfully front and rear.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Dang that sucks about bent fork.i heard that a lot with the bd bikes as well.dont know if it's shipping issue or poor quality control. Did anyone else notice if seams on wheels are flush. Mine seem to very noticeable. Don't know if it's sign of poor rim or if fat rims on the cheaper side just come that way. Only time will tell if its an issue. I can just picture hitting a big root in wrong place of wheel and the weld braking loose.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

The seams on mine are fine. The front a little better than the rear, but neither terribly bad. Both seem flatter than my HL80s on another bike, which are masked with decals by the manufacturer.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been putting my wheels to the test... and they are still solid. Seams look weak but no issues here. If anyone is one is interested here is the manufacturer's link...

http://stars-rim.com/english/default.asp


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Also... looks like the Argus has hit foreign shores already as there are plenty of new pics online....

https://www.google.com/search?q=mon...hOImrggTS34GACQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1420&bih=772

ThaiMTB.com ? ?????????? - MONGOOSE ARGUS (Fat Bike) ????????????????????????????????!

Would love to score one of those on a killer promo deal. Nice to see multiple sizes offered, and also head tube bored to run a tapered fork with an adapter.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

dledinger said:


> Bike arrived.
> 
> Fork is DEFINITELY bent. I'd say its out of alignment between 3/8 and 1/2".
> 
> Does anyone have the contact info for Pacific?


Its on the back of the black owners manual. My fear is the whole batch 500+ are all defective and that the replacements will arive just the same.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you Fugsworth. I did not even think to look there. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there were many more than this thread has indicated. 

I took a quick glance at mine and it looked fine. It went together fine. When tightening the stem nothing wanted to line up quite right. Another quick look and I could plainly see that the fork was twisted exactly as previous posts indicated. 

I am fairly certain this is not shipping damage. Mine is virtually identical to the others. It must have left the factory this way.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

For those interested, my tubeless setup has finally died. 

When turning my rear wheel, I could hear a weird growling sound and found the cause was a Stans baby inside of my tire (already). I broke the bead to get it out and that was all she wrote. 

The air pressure flattened the 1/4" or so foam tape I had in there to the point that I could see the slot dents of the nipples. 

Worse, when I tried to peel it back off, the adhesive will not let go. So the top layer of foam pulls off leaving a rough bottom layer stuck to the adhesive that you have to roll off very slowly. I got frustrated and put one of my old tubes back on and remounted the tire so I could put the bike away. 

So I ended up ordering two rim strips and two Q tubes that I'll pick up tomorrow. It'll be a nightmare trying to get the adhesive off of the rim strip, and don't trust it with all the manipulating (have heard that cutouts will crease the strip and cause weak points that can break through). I'm also not keen on the idea of leaving all of the rough foam/adhesive in there and just throwing in a tube. 

So I'll replace the strip and have to clean up the beads tomorrow. My front is still tubeless, but I'll save myself a mess on the trail and just redo it now. 

Life is such a *****.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

I noticed since I bought the bike 2 months ago that the fork on my vinson was a little off but ever so slightly and not as much as some others have stated.everything lines up and there have been no problems .since its slight and rides normal ,brakes are normal and the wheel goes on and off easily Im not going to worry about it for what I paid for it.just hope it wont be a problem down the road.


dledinger said:


> Thank you Fugsworth. I did not even think to look there.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were many more than this thread has indicated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I will add that I'm in the same boat as BIGFAT29. Mine seems very slightly twisted when I look at it, but everything still lines up and works fine, so I'm not concerned with that at all.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

BIGFAT29 said:


> I noticed since I bought the bike 2 months ago that the fork on my vinson was a little off but ever so slightly and not as much as some others have stated.everything lines up and there have been no problems .since its slight and rides normal ,brakes are normal and the wheel goes on and off easily Im not going to worry about it for what I paid for it.just hope it wont be a problem down the road.


For what it's worth, my wife contacted Pacific today and she said there was no wait at all. She said the woman was super helpful, and asked right off if we had a bent fork. She asked for some numbers off the bike and said we'd get a fork in the mail as soon as they could get one off the ship.

I'd call if I were you. At the very least it helps Pacific track this problem and narrow it down to the affected serial number range.

I'm going to ride it, not worry, and be glad when the new fork comes.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Shinkers said:


> The air pressure flattened the 1/4" or so foam tape I had in there to the point that I could see the slot dents of the nipples.


I figured this out with my HL80s...the foam is done once you get it all together. The idea that it forms a "bead lock" is crazy. It flattens out to nothing in short order.

I'll probably still give it a go on this bike. Think I'll run the stock rear tire and a SS up front. Should work ok for singletrack and beach rides.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Well beautiful day in Green Bay WI finally got to take a little ride to test out the fatty. Only got a 12 mile trip in but minus a little rear brake adjustment the bike road very well. Seems to wanna skip a little bit when under a lot of pressure so might have to get a little adjustment done at shop or give it a shot at tuning it myself. Pretty new to the biking world so never messed with any adjustment screw before without making it worse. But overall very pleased with this bike if on the fence of picking one up I would say it's well worth the price shifted flawlessly and rode great. Feels better than my specialized hard rock disc and components seam better also. And hard rock was more expensive. Only thing that seams cheap on the bike like most of you have said is just all minor parts that most normally would replace anyway. So I would like to thank you all for all the feed back on this forum. Was so up in the air on this bike and now not a doubt in my mind this bike is worth every dollar and then some. May say mongoose on it and may be frowned upon by certain people but mongoose was the bees knees when I was growing up and I think they are on the right track again. Bike turns a lot of heads that's for sure. So if on edge of deciding on this bike. Pick one up and hit the trails and don't be afraid to ride a little slower behind that sexy little brunette running on the trails because the view is to die for. Lol


----------



## AllSeasons (Apr 4, 2015)

*Hanger Found! Tubeless Ready?*

Just joined to share some info, since I gathered some from here. I remember someone looking for a derailleur hanger for the Vinson. Found one at Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 27 Not that I need it right now. Good to know it is available.

Also, I tried the foam bit to aid in going tubeless. Yes it squished down to nothing. On the second attempt I built up the shoulder for the bead by wrapping a half inch width of Gorilla Tape around the inside edges of the rim. Need the wider shoulder to keep the bead in place. If the tire looses pressure while hanging around in the garage, it is difficult to air up if the bead doesn't stay seated. Working for now. Think I am getting a slow leak where the rim is pinned or welded together. Don't think it is welded like the nicer rim in the following video. I wrapped first with reversed orange duct tape, then two rounds of 3" Gorilla Tape. Last it was the many rounds of Gorilla tape ripped down to a half inch width. Took pretty much a whole 2" roll to build up 4 shoulders on the 2 rims. This video is titled, "Fat Bike Tubeless Set Up The Right Way" 



 It's basically how I did mine. Bought threaded Schrader Valves on EBay from a seller called Gredescorp. Not sure if I am sold on tubeless yet at least with the mongoose rims.

Was riding my 2001 Stumpjumper hardtail with Nokian Extremes all winter before the Vinson came in January. I have a set of Snowshoes XL with studs. The Nokians are better on ice with the studs being closer together. The snowshoes a major improvement on the missions in the snow, but are grippy and slow on the way to the trail. Enjoying the ride.

So there's my 2 cents. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone found the chain line on this bike? I think I'm too stupid cause I'm getting some really rediculous numbers.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

20% off plus free ship today


----------



## Llouie (Dec 21, 2014)

Ordered one for my wife yesterday on sale. 30% off... was $405 plus $55 to ship, but I had to pay tax in CA. Still excellent deal. Back up to $579 today. Now She'll have better fatbike than me. I originally bought Dolo for myself to mess around on. I fortunately was able to upgrade the crappy parts on the Dolo with stuff I already had.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Played around with the bike a bit tonight. Changed it over to a 1X setup with a 96 BCD ring and pulled all the reflectors. More budget parts coming in the mail this week.

So far:
35.5lb Stock weight

Minus:
366 grams / FD, shifter, cables
68 grams / wheel reflectors
45 grams / front and rear reflectors
210 gram / chain rings

Added:
50 grams / NW chainring

Total loss: 1.41 lbs.

I'll be able to take a few links out of the chain but need to confirm a few other things first. I didn't have a 8 speed quicklink, but a 9 speed one fit just fine. Now I can take it off when I need to. Also, the 8 Speed chain fits well on a narrow wide ring. Tighter than I expected.

My bottom bracket was installed by a freaking 500lb gorilla. I didn't think I'd ever get it out. Had to get very creative.

Otherwise, this a fun budget project


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Got mine single sped tonight. Stripped off all the rings and replaced with a Wolf Tooth narrow wide, removed the stock levers and put on Avid FR5's (even though honestly I didn't hate the stock ones). 

Current gearing is 30/22. I gotta go low to get my fat ass up the hills around here and I know I'll still be walking a few probably. 

But the single speed thing will be cool if it works out. This bike is already a blast, making it SS will almost be reminiscent of my childhood when I would just get on a bike and ride. 

First go around I had some popping and skipping and found my chain had slackened substantially. I tightened it back up even a bit tighter than it was before and it was both quieter and didn't pop any more under load. 

We'll see how long it lasts and how well it works.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Only a couple rides, but the stock ones actually do work acceptably. They just look hideous. I have FR-5s on a few different bikes around here....I need to order another pair.

How are you tightening the chain as a SS?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I used some Avid Speed Dial 7 levers with the stock calipers. They worked well until I warped the front rotor during the Birkie. I put a mismatched set of XX brakes on it now.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Using a Gusset Bachelor fixed tensioner.

Gusset - Chains - Bachelor Single Speed Tensioner. - Product Information


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

That looks like a great setup. I like how it used the hanger.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, and fixed tensioners supposedly work a bit better than the spring loaded ones. 

I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Shinkers said:


> Bent my qr yesterday when it got full of mud. 35 mm is the correct size then?


Worked for me, but my replacement is not a QR, but uses an allen bolt.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thought I'd let you all know the seatpost size appears to have changed. I got in my shim that I ordered at the same time as the bike, and sure enough the bike has a 31.6 seatpost.

The earlier ones were 30.6, right?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

The price also changed to 699 at the sports authority

Regretting my decision when the 25 percent coupon was out last week at a base price of 579


----------



## geeze (May 31, 2012)

Saw a Vinson at the Lancaster PA store, to bad already have 2 Dolos and wwould need to unload at least 1 before I can get 1.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd be selling one of those Dolos. I love this bike.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*30.6*



dledinger said:


> Thought I'd let you all know the seatpost size appears to have changed. I got in my shim that I ordered at the same time as the bike, and sure enough the bike has a 31.6 seatpost.
> 
> The earlier ones were 30.6, right?


 yes they were 30.6 wich limited upgrade replacements. Thomson seatposts are one of very few in 30.6 that's why I bought a Thomson. you did read the 31.6 off the post right ? its odd they would change it but if they did its for the better.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Bigfat,

Yeah, it's stamped right on the back of the post and I measured it too. I thought it was an odd thing to change, as I believe it would require a whole new seat tube. 

I wonder if there are any other differences in the latest models.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

25% off and still free ship.... only a few hours left


----------



## geeze (May 31, 2012)

where do you find the 25% off info. I would assume it is no longer in effect since price is showing as 699.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

It was on a FLASH sale. For 6 hours you get one item 25% off. Sign up for their email campaign and you'll know when they have sales. And you get 10% off for signing up


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

*as for me, no luck with 10% off*



ShredMaster said:


> It was on a FLASH sale. For 6 hours you get one item 25% off. Sign up for their email campaign and you'll know when they have sales. And you get 10% off for signing up


Thank you for contacting Sports Authority.

We are contacting you in regards to your recent request to have a promotion applied to order number [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana]4010325935. We apologize for the disappointment you have been caused when the Sign Up and Save discount was not applied. Many manufacturers and brands will not allow their products to be discounted. Due to this, their brands will be excluded from our promotional offers. We must abide by the agreements that we have with these brands and manufacturers and not discount their products as requested. We are always offering new and different promotional offers that can be redeemed on an online purchase. However, discounts cannot be combined to place an order. Due to the 20% being applied to the order, an additional discount cannot be applied.
To view a list of all excluded brands you may copy and paste the link into the URL of your browser:

In-Store Exclusions - SportsAuthority.com

[/FONT]


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I ordered it(when it was 579), and paid with 20% off:
Cost Summary
Item Sub-Total: $463.99
Shipping: $0.00
Sales Tax: $32.48
Total: $496.47

Will get it next week from California, can't wait ))).
Hopefully my fork will not be bent!

Originally o ordered dolomite for 212...+ ordered crank set, megarange freewheel, new shifters, YST BB bearings, problem solvers FD adapter, FD etc. Then I realized, that there is no chance that i'll be able to do it by myself(no time and place to fix it) (((. Now, i'm trying to send all that back. And waiting for Vinson


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

I had to call twice and they honored the 10% promo. I think a few others here had luck with it as well. But our bikes were purchased in January I believe. I always call to speak to a person as you have a beer chance pleading your case. Either way bike is a steal at the standard promotional deals.


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

new question: what size quick release seat post clamp do I need for the mongoose vinson? I purchased this bike in January. my measurement shows about 39 or 40 mm diameter (outside measure of seat tube). thank you. great bike, and yes changed out several minor things, ergon grips,avid speed dial levers, terry saddle. biggest improvement was on one floaters. thanks for this forum!!!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

35 mm fit mine just fine.

Might pick up a set of floaters too.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> I had to call twice and they honored the 10% promo. I think a few others here had luck with it as well. But our bikes were purchased in January I believe. I always call to speak to a person as you have a beer chance pleading your case. Either way bike is a steal at the standard promotional deals.


Nope, no luck again. I called them, and they said they not gonna double the 20% off and 10% for sing up (((. It's ok i'll get 5 bucks and 464 point in league account.It's still not that bad at all for 496 with taxes and free delivery!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*vinson price*



r0ma4 said:


> Nope, no luck again. I called them, and they said they not gonna double the 20% off and 10% for sing up (((. It's ok i'll get 5 bucks and 464 point in league account.It's still not that bad at all for 496 with taxes and free delivery!


 if you got it for 496.00 be proud that's pretty good. I got my vinson for 490.00 total . any bike like the vinson for under 500.00 is a awesome deal !


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

BIGFAT29 said:


> if you got it for 496.00 be proud that's pretty good. I got my vinson for 490.00 total . any bike like the vinson for under 500.00 is a awesome deal !


Agreed. Even at the previous retail of 579.99 I would still buy another.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I was able to get the 10% off retail on mine, leaving the total at $522 and was a bit disappointed seeing some of the great deals that SA sent to me AFTER I already bought the bike. 

However, I agree with ShredMaster, that even at full on retail, this bike is worth it. 

I've had to do a few things with it, but I am so damn happy with the bike overall, I can't believe it sometimes. I ride with a guy who has a Framed Alaskan that is without a doubt nicer bike than the Vinson. But I was telling him today that the best part about this bike, is that for what I paid, I'm not afraid to try different things on it. 

I've been riding the bike as fast and hard as I can to see what is going to give on it. I told myself that if I break something, that's what will be my motivation to spend a bit more money on a higher end bike. However, the more I ride this bike and the more I make it mine, I've begun to think if something were to ever happen, I'd just replace it with another...


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Shinkers said:


> I was able to get the 10% off retail on mine, leaving the total at $522 and was a bit disappointed seeing some of the great deals that SA sent to me AFTER I already bought the bike.
> 
> However, I agree with ShredMaster, that even at full on retail, this bike is worth it.
> 
> ...


shinkers, thanks for reply on 35mm seat post clamp, ordered a chromag on sale from jenson.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

fatbikenewbie said:


> shinkers, thanks for reply on 35mm seat post clamp, ordered a chromag on sale from jenson.


Is it worth it, to replace stock QR with this one? I might order it to


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I bent the lever on my stock qr pretty quickly. 

Replaced it with a salsa flip lock that is quite a bit better.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks! I think i'll order Chromag Seat QR Clamp Orange 35mm for 15$.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Could some one help me with STEM. I'm only 5'57" so i think i need smth between 40-50 mm. Any advices on brand and model and clamp size?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

r0ma4 said:


> Could some one help me with STEM. I'm only 5'57" so i think i need smth between 40-50 mm. Any advices on brand and model and clamp size?
> Thanks in advance.


I was using a 45mm stem. There are tons of options out there
I went with something black, cheap, and functional. I was upgrading the entire cockpit to fit my needs at the same time. I needed a non offset post as well to bring in the cockpit. 750mm bars with a 30mm rise also brought it in nicely once angled properly. I bought ControlTech components off Amazon due to price and super fast shipping.

I just sold my Vinson but took the upgrades off prior. I have the bars, stem, seatpost, and cane creek shim for the post if you have any interest. I can send you pics if you like.

Otherwise treat yourself to the plethora of options out there. So many good affordable options out there.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

fatbikenewbie said:


> shinkers, thanks for reply on 35mm seat post clamp, ordered a chromag on sale from jenson.


You might want to double check this.

There are two different size seat tubes used, depending on when your bike was made.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for answer. You will be using this for the next bike? If you don't need it, in this case i can make our life easier, and i can buy it from you?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

More parts swapped today:

Dropped:
Stock grips...66 grams
4 chain links...10
Dork disk...19
Brake levers...186
Bars...343
Stem...239
Spacers...29
Saddle...325
Seatpost...352
Tubes...746
Stock front tire (didn't weigh)

Added:
Silicone grips...96
Avid Levers...152
Carbon / alloy 60mm stem...132
Carbon spacers...16
Carbon bars, 680mm...132
Carbon saddle...97
Carbon seatpost (27.2)...225
Cane Creek seatpost shim...48
24X2.7 tubes...496 (both)
Snowshoe 4.5 on front...(didn't weigh today, it's in my notes somewhere and approx 1200 grams)

Also modified the cassette to 11-34 by using parts from a 8 speed "megarange" cassette that I picked up for $12.

Now I'm running 11, 13, 15, 18, 21, 24, 28, 34. The 11-15, 34 and lock ring are new, and the 18-28 and spacers are stock. I'll have to pull it back apart to check the weight as I wanted to check the shifting before I got too carried away. Shifts great though.

Other ideas:
- Stripping paint. I thought this would look real cool, but the white powdercoat goes nicely with the Chinese carbon parts. I'll have to think about that.
- Lighter rim strips? I could probably save a little there and make them whatever color I choose at the same time.
- Modify a hollowtech crank and BB....should be a fun project.
- Rotors. Definitely weight to save there. Not sure if I care enough to spend the money now.

Anyway, my fishing scale shows somewhere around 31 pounds. That's about the end of the easy picking.

This sure is a fun bike to tinker with....without spending much money. My single front ring and Snowshoe front tire are from the parts bin. I spent $95 on the carbon, $39 on the cassette, tubes and grips, and another $16 on the brake levers.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

dledinger said:


> Other ideas:
> - Lighter rim strips? I could probably save a little there and make them whatever color I


The stock rim strip is a bit heavy... at least compared to a single 2" layer of duck tape. I'd say the rim strip was twice if not 3x as heavy. I found an orange that was a dead match to the paint. That's pretty much the only reason I swapped it out. The weight loss was a plus.


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

dledinger said:


> You might want to double check this.
> 
> There are two different size seat tubes used, depending on when your bike was made.


 Dear folks, that I why I mentioned I purchased in Jan. anyway, based on shinkers 35MM suggestion, and seeing the number 35 stamped on my stock qr seatclamp, I ordered qr Chromag 35mm on sale from Jenson, I will update upon receipt and install. main reason for swap, is I still adjust seat height sometimes, and original seems brittle. thanks!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I keep trying to kill my Vinson, and today I got close. 

Found a very steep double track descent from a valleys rim to it's bottom in about a quarter of a mile. The day had been going great and I was ready for more so I hit it going balls to the wall (my first mistake). 

About halfway down, a rock that I'm pretty sure teleported to the middle of the trail, came out of no where and ran into my front wheel. I pinch flatted instantaneously and some how found myself riding on the top tube using my feet for brakes (no idea how it happened). I had to have been doing 25 or 30 at the time, and my life flashed in front of my eyes when I hit. 

Upon inspection I found a nice little snakebite puncture and a ding in my rim. I threw a tube in and kept on with the day, and when I got home I straightened out the ding with some pliers. 

Went back to tubeless though. Even if I have to buy new foam every time, I really don't want to pinch flat again. Ever. 

My tensioner also bit the dust right before I got to my truck. Seems the roller didn't hold up all that well and part of it fell off (?). Hopefully Gusset will help me figure something out. 

I have tried flipping my Big Fat Larry's around too. They feel like slicks when you hit any type of loose over hard.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quick question for you guys. First page lists the rotors on this bike as 180mm front and 160mm rear. I just saw some guys video overview on YouTube and he said 160 front and rear. He also called the stem a seatpost so he may not be the most credible source. Looking for a confirmation of the rotor sizes. Thanks.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

180 front 160 rear


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

That's great news. I have some deore brakes and rotors in that size that came stock on my other bike that I can throw right on then. 

I wish the timing was a little better. I am a store manager with Sports Authority and we finally just got these in. I'm thinking I'll grab one with my discount and make it into a fun summer project. I think I'll even repaint the frame.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Trails around here are finally starting to dry up a bit looking forward to finally hitting some single track with it on Wednesday. Been mostly gravel trails and a few small loops but been very wet and muddy. Bike still impresses me for the price and the type of use I bought it for. Stock tires are annoying. Gonna try to put some baby powder in between tire and tube. Seems to be were the squawking sound is coming from. Tire rubbing on tube unless it tire and rim making noise. Anyone else come up with solution seeing don't want to stick money in to tires at this point yet. Waiting till the missions wear out


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally brought mine to fresh air


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I like the bike! Can't even compare with Dolomite. The only things I don't like: brakes, can't adjust it well. And strange squeak sound from tire. And frame a little bit bigger than I need


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

So happy that a went with vinson, not dolomite. The seatpost 31.6.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

The brakes are very adjustable... What are you trying to adjust?
The levers are junk, I'd swap them out. Huge difference in brake feel after.
Nice shot of NYC and the freedom towers.


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Chromag seat post on sale from Jenson a great deal, easier and more sturdy than original (35mm stamped on seat clamp), I also swapped brake levers for avid speed dials , but best improvement IMHO was getting on one floater tires! Any suggestions on nylon composite pedals? Oh yeah, I love this bike!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

These worked great for me and were also super easy to service.

https://www.danscomp.com/products/465269/Stolen_Thermalite_SP_Pedals.html


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

I commandeered my dad's Vinson for a nice spring snow storm ride. The Bud/Dozer combo did well and kept me on the trail. This is a great bike and even though my bike cost more I would take one of these any day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I still can't believe it, but I love the brakes on this bike. Especially with some Avid levers. Mine are now noise free (after some break in) but seem very reliable, easy to modulate, pretty easy to adjust, and will lock both tires up if I need them too. Even the stock levers weren't the worst thing I've ever felt. 

I'm running Odyssey Twisted PC's on my bike because I've always liked them. They seem pretty grippy and are also pretty wide (I have big feet). With 510's I have every bit as much grip as I had with SPD's (except for pulling straight up of course). 

It's too bad that Mongoose only made this bike in one size. I think it'd be THE bike in the price range if multiple sizes were available. Even beating out Bikesdirect. Sadly though, it's not. I'm just glad that I fit an 18 just about perfectly. 

I'm sure the Argus will be great if it ever get's out, and that'll be available in multiple sizes. But personally I'd rather just see the Vinson in at least an S M and L rather than a whole new more expensive bike that's probably great, but doesn't look as schnazzy to me.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I want this one really bad ))) SP12-NCX Suspension Seatpost, and i think i'm gonna buy it, especially if i will be able to get it fro Europe for 80 $


----------



## Llouie (Dec 21, 2014)

Got anodized seatpost clamp off ebay for $8 incl. shipping.


----------



## Llouie (Dec 21, 2014)

I did repaint it though to be more me....


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

that paint job is sweet !


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Any good suggestions for crank set broke off pedal today on trails. Thank god for electrical tape was able to tape it in place to make it back out. But need to replace so figuring mine as well upgrade a bit. Don't want to break the bank on parts more than the bike but any suggestions would be appreciated. 2x would prolly be the way to go. Don't really need that 3rd gear.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

should bolt right on

Shimano Altus 7/8SPD Square Crankset > Components > Drivetrain, Brakes and Pedals > Cranksets | Jenson USA - Mobile


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you I will check that out. Pretty much newbie when it comes to bikes. But lovin this fattie. To bad the stump was stronger than the bike. Lol hopefully can get back on the trails in a couple days


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

That's even cheaper than I thought. If there's any other suggestions I'm up to them. I am a large rider 300lbs. So I understand the added stress to pedals and crank. Guess looking to say under $150 if there is anything that may hold up to my weight. But worse case at $30 For that shimano crank set I can replace crank numerous times if any other logs want to get in my path. Just was unsure with the fat bikes if certain cranks won't clear the fame. I lack the knowledge of knowing what will fit.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Universal Cycles -- Sram S600 Triple Cranksets - 8 Speed


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> The brakes are very adjustable... What are you trying to adjust?
> The levers are junk, I'd swap them out. Huge difference in brake feel after.
> Nice shot of NYC and the freedom towers.


yep, ordered 
1 x Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers 
Gray, Pair
1 x Azonic World Force Riser Handlebar 2014 
White, 2" Rise, 762Mm (30") Wide, 31.8Mm
1 x Chromag Seat Qr Clamp 
Orange 35Mm

It looks like the top of my rotor(3-5 teeth) touching the front wheel caliper. So i need spacer or extra washers to put caliper further. 
So, now I'm crazy about to replace my brakes with bb7.
Maybe i will replace only front brake. Or it will be better to go with full upgrade(200 front 55$ and 180 rear 47$BB7)? 125$ with delivery ...dmn costly
Is it worth to go with front 200mm/rear 180mm bb7? Or just stay with 180/160?

Sorry, for so many questions )))


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

the stock fork flexes a lot with the 180... the 200 might be too much imo.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> the stock fork flexes a lot with the 180... the 200 might be too much imo.


i'll keep it in mind! Thanks. Your help is priceless!


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for help everyone. Ended up ordering shimano crankset. Sram was not in stock of few days. Also picked up some better pedals along with a crank tool and pedal tool. Mine as well starts getting a few So can start learning the ins and out of working on mtb.not mechanically inclined just never worked on bikes before but seems pretty straight forward. Also really wanting to upgrade tires just so expensive. Any thoughts on like a husker du 27tpi or a h-Billie. Or will I regret going cheap on a 27tpi and better off holding out for a 120tpi. Again thanks for all the help so far. Would be clueless at this point without this forum. And awesome work on that paint job Llouie. Looks pretty sick


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry for so many questions but have one more. If I decide to change to like 2x10 in future and stick a little more $ in bike. I just need a 100mm bb if going to spline style. Or would there be other measurements I also have to worry about. Sorry for dumb question just unfamiliar with what I all need to take account for.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fattyhybrid said:


> Also really wanting to upgrade tires just so expensive. Any thoughts on like a husker du 27tpi or a h-Billie. Or will I regret going cheap on a 27tpi and better off holding out for a 120tpi.


I have a set of 4.5" Vee SnowShoe's, 120tpi, Silica compound (grippy), Tubeless ready for sale if interested. I just took them off my new bike, they have about 15 miles on them. They are about 300 grams lighter per tire compared to the stock Mission Commands. I can send pics if interested.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Fattyhybrid said:


> Sorry for so many questions but have one more. If I decide to change to like 2x10 in future and stick a little more $ in bike. I just need a 100mm bb if going to spline style. Or would there be other measurements I also have to worry about. Sorry for dumb question just unfamiliar with what I all need to take account for.


I think you'd have all the range you need just ditching the big ring and running 2x8.

I think a better investment would be a steel or carbon fork. I never noticed it much riding tails in the snow or on beach rides but once I had it on dry trail and paved roads I was shocked at the fork flex... and I'm a featherweight at 145 lbs. I was just about to order a carbon fork but ended up selling the Vinson to a friend.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for offer on tires. budgets a little cramped at moment have to see what the next few weeks brings and see if I break anything else. I don't notice traction issues with my stock tires just the awful squeaking noise is very annoying. Tried baby powder and seemed to help a bit but after while noise returned.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Got my handle bar, short stem, levers, fenders ))


admin plz delete post. looks horrible

i'm sorry. idk what is wrong with pictures, on my phone it was fine. can't even find how to delete pictures or post (((


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Got my gusset pedals and avid levers today still. What a difference in feel with those levers.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Still waiting on crankset to ship. Weathers looking good for Sunday. Hoping to put on some miles on some single track. Hopefully pedals stay on this time


----------



## Knob Hill (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy Sunday to all!
Bought the mongoose at the beginning of the month after deciding that there were too many missed commuting days this year due to road conditions that my cross bike just couldn't overcome safely (ice ruts on the streets). As it has warmed up and dried out I hung it up to accumulate parts (fenders, racks, lights...) for the coming winter. A poorly timed wash board mangled the drive train last Monday causing a need for the mongoose. What a hoot for the commute! It's almost twice a heavy and cost less than half of the other bike but I only lost 4 minutes and 2 mph over my regular times. After a two days of the regular rout I switched to the "no traffic" paths and found it to be very pleasant on the drainage ways and gravel paths. True to its name sake it also took a snake (I tried to miss it but thought it was a stick until too late). This bike is such a blast and so bump adsorbing that I'm re-thinking the approach to commuting.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Been riding the sh*t of this bike*

Been putting alot of trail miles on my Vinson. Had to readjust and retighten the cones on both axles after they had loosened up. Also had to retighten headset after awhile. The bike has been a solid performer

Still trying to figure out the right tire pressures for the different trail conditions. Here is a video of my last ride. Was a little concerned that I was a little low on pressure on the way up the trail when I started out. Told myself just to go easy on the way back down, yeah right. Video ends as I pinch flatted.






***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*From the same ride*









*****


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

Vinson is on sale again for 25% off at Sports Authority. Sale ends today though.


----------



## INEVTBL (Sep 10, 2012)

They also raised the price to $699.99


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Thinking of going O.D green on fatty. Still waiting on crankset. No fun not being able to ride. Hope it gets here soon. So might have to give it a face lift to keep me occupied.


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

INEVTBL said:


> They also raised the price to $699.99


You can get DSG to match the 25% coupon. I think the Vinson is $579 at DSG before the discount match.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

[HR][/HR]


goldenhawk said:


> You can get DSG to match the 25% coupon. I think the Vinson is $579 at DSG before the discount match.


Have you verified this? I have a hard time believing DSG will match that with their lower retail price. That would put it at 435.


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

fugsworth said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Have you verified this? I have a hard time believing DSG will match that with their lower retail price. That would put it at 435.


The offer ended anyhow. Wait for DSG to have their 20% or 25% sale. It happens once a month.


----------



## Initial B (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone have the weight for the stock pedals? TIA


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Got crankset installed smoothly. Now to figure out the front dérailleur adjustment. Not having to much luck with adjusting it even after some YouTube videos. Any pointers on front dérailleur adjustment. May just have to bring to shop as I seem to be making it worse.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I could have a look at it and show you how.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks slowride I think I got it pretty good hit the trails today with no issues other that and overweight rider. Was just a little confused but after a bit of tinkering got the hang of it


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

Also did notice that fork flex you were talking about shred master. Can't belive the flex in that fork almost scary at times being a fatty on a fatty. Might have to try looking for a replacement fork and start putting away so cash. I'm sure a carbon one comes in at a a pretty nice price tag. Anyone have any links for a carbon or steel fork


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

measure the axle to crown... that'll help narrow options


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Fattyhybrid said:


> Also did notice that fork flex you were talking about shred master. Can't belive the flex in that fork almost scary at times being a fatty on a fatty. Might have to try looking for a replacement fork and start putting away so cash. I'm sure a carbon one comes in at a a pretty nice price tag. Anyone have any links for a carbon or steel fork


The only carbon fork I can find is a Carver O'beast. There's steel options out there, but I'm looking for lighter, not heavier.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Look at the on-one fatty fork. It is white and orange to boot.


----------



## geeze (May 31, 2012)

Sports Authority is currently running a 10% off on eGift cards if you enter promo code GIFTCARD . Another way to save some money on a Vinson, buy yourself a giftcard now and then wait for the 20%-25% off single item later


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

This is how mine is looking these days. 69+ Frankenbike. I took it on a fun group ride tonight.


Krampus fork, P35 wheel, Bonty Chupacabra tire.

Also pictured, XX brakes, Origin 8 headset, RF Atlas 785mm riser bars, TLD ODI grips, UNO carbon seatpost, Spec Henge Ti saddle, X4,5,7,9 3x10 drivetrain


----------



## Dixsdoks (May 6, 2015)

If anyone is looking to get rid of any Vinson parts that will fit a dolo like tires rims or crankset ect at a fair price. Let me know.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Dixsdoks said:


> If anyone is looking to get rid of any Vinson parts that will fit a dolo like tires rims or crankset ect at a fair price. Let me know.


I have the stock tires with ZERO miles on them. Took them off immediately....
72tpi Folding Bead Mission Command 4.0" Tubeless Ready

I also have a set of 120tpi Snow Shoes Folding Bead 4.5" Tubeless Ready Silica Compound with less than 10 (snow) miles on them. Still look new.

$50 + Shipping for Missions

$75 + Shipping for Snow Shoes

I have pics if you have any interest.


----------



## Dixsdoks (May 6, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> I have the stock tires with ZERO miles on them. Took them off immediately....
> 72tpi Folding Bead Mission Command 4.0" Tubeless Ready
> 
> I also have a set of 120tpi Snow Shoes Folding Bead 4.5" Tubeless Ready Silica Compound with less than 10 (snow) miles on them. Still look new.
> ...


I'm interested in the missions


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Dixsdoks said:


> I'm interested in the missions


Missions below, PM me for details...


----------



## B_G_ (May 10, 2015)

*Aloha Shred!*

I'm a LB local (East End) myself, I live on West Broadway.

When I saw your posts in this thread -- I was seriously pumped.

I've been on the hunt for something I can whip on the beach, but also something I can ride down to the West End with, and maybe once or twice a week to Waldbaum's, Bungalow, that sort of thing. I'm just not a cruiser type of guy.

Occasionally, I'd also like to have a little fun on the single tracks if I'm feeling inspired...finding the time is my only obstacle on that one.

Would I be on a serious struggle bus riding the Vinson off the sand?

I also read you mentioned you sold yours and picked up another.

Just curious if you ran into any issues.

Thanks in advance, man!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

B_G_ said:


> I'm a LB local (East End) myself, I live on West Broadway.


East End for Life. I lived on Shore Rd between Lincoln and Franklin for 10 years before Superstorm Sandy came and obliterated the house. I'm in the canals now behind East End Pizza.



B_G_ said:


> I've been on the hunt for something I can whip on the beach, but also something I can ride down to the West End with, and maybe once or twice a week to Waldbaum's, Bungalow, that sort of thing. I'm just not a cruiser type of guy.


The Vinson, or any fatbike will meet those needs. The Vinson just happens to be the best bang for the buck currently IMO. Especially if you grab it on sale or promo. Its 100mm wide rims are well suited for cruising the beach. I swapped out the stock tires for 5" tires since I got the bike for so cheap and it was a huge upgrade for riding the snow and sand this winter.



B_G_ said:


> Occasionally, I'd also like to have a little fun on the single tracks if I'm feeling inspired...finding the time is my only obstacle on that one.


The dude I sold my Vinson to has been riding Cunningham and Stillwell and is super happy with it. He says the bike feels at home on the dirt as well as the sand and snow.



B_G_ said:


> Would I be on a serious struggle bus riding the Vinson off the sand?
> 
> I also read you mentioned you sold yours and picked up another.
> 
> Just curious if you ran into any issues.


The bike rides pavement fast like any other bike if you set your psi correctly.

I sold the Vinson because I broke my wrist riding it mid winter and was off the bike for 8 weeks. During that time I figured I'd sell it and look for something more fitting for my needs. The frame size was not ideal for me (too big), and I had a few friends that were interested in it and were begging me to sell it. I bought the Vinson to get into fat biking this winter and saw the advantages and fun factor immediately. Knowing I wanted to ride fat on the trails this summer I started looking for a new bike on the used market with some upgrades I knew I wanted after riding the Vinson. I wanted something with thru axles and a tapered fork to stiffen up the front end. I also wanted a smaller frame with more standover, and also legit tubeless wheels.

I never had any issues with the Vinson and the guy who owns it now has had no issues.

The Vinson is shred ready if that's what you want to do also.....









Good luck on your quest. You'll be very pleased with the Vinson for your needs if you go that route.

Here's the new bike all dialed in.....


----------



## B_G_ (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the insight, Shred.

The price has shot up a little, but if I end up spending just under 600 I'll still be more than okay with the decision. I'm itching to ride, so it's getting harder and harder to wait for a promo code haha.

I'm nowhere near the level I would like to be with a wrench. I used to group-ride with some old buddies that would hook me up with any maintenance & adjustments that my p.o.s 29er needed for the day. I'm only finding out through this thread the importance of psi at all times. I'm grateful that these forums exist, because I've got some learning to do in order to give a real bike the TLC it undoubtedly needs. I need to pick up some cycling specific tools, etc.

What's your experience been like with our local bike shops? 

If I pulled the trigger on SAuthority or DSportsGoods, would you trust one of their techs to put this bad boy together if you were in my shoes?

Thanks again!


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

B_G_ said:


> If I pulled the trigger on SAuthority or DSportsGoods, would you trust one of their techs to put this bad boy together if you were in my shoes?


My opinion would be that they're likely all over the map in capabilities. Some are no doubt good, and some no doubt bad.

If you mail order one it is very easy to assemble on your own.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

B_G_ said:


> What's your experience been like with our local bike shops?
> 
> If I pulled the trigger on SAuthority or DSportsGoods, would you trust one of their techs to put this bad boy together if you were in my shoes?
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't deal with the shops in town unless I have no choice. I've been going to BikeJunkie in Bethpage for over 20 years. It's the best shop on the island IMO. Great people, great service, great bikes.

The bike is easy to assemble yourself. I'd stay clear of a tech building it. You caould spend the $$ at a real shop to assemble it at the price they charge. If you have any issues ask on here someone will help. If you feel better having a shop check it over I would use Local Cycles if you want to stay local. They are across the street from the Laurel diner.


----------



## B_G_ (May 10, 2015)

Hey, thanks again.

Glad to hear you stuck around after SSS, very sorry to hear about your home. 

I moved here from Massapequa, but each year my bond with the beach gets a little stronger.

I might be hitting you up for advice in the future if you don't mind haha. Good looks!


----------



## Dixsdoks (May 6, 2015)

N


ShredMaster said:


> I have the stock tires with ZERO miles on them. Took them off immediately....
> 72tpi Folding Bead Mission Command 4.0" Tubeless Ready
> 
> I also have a set of 120tpi Snow Shoes Folding Bead 4.5" Tubeless Ready Silica Compound with less than 10 (snow) miles on them. Still look new.
> ...


shredMaster hooked me up with his Vee mission Comand that were brandy new off his Vinson at a more than reasonable price!!! had them out to me in 2 days and hooked me up with a link to get a great deal on SL tubes. I can't thank you enough dude
You rock!


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Good deal.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

$524.99 shipped
Flash Sale. Only 6 hours.

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Dixsdoks said:


> N
> 
> shredMaster hooked me up with his Vee mission Comand that were brandy new off his Vinson at a more than reasonable price!!! had them out to me in 2 days and hooked me up with a link to get a great deal on SL tubes. I can't thank you enough dude
> You rock!


Anytime. Enjoy the new rubber buddy.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Just looked (I have been watching for a good price), and the Vinson disappeared from DSG in the last couple days. Hopefully it reappears before the next 20% off coupon!


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

I just got a Vinson and am in the process of trying to assemble it. This is my first bike assembly. I got an topeak alien 3 tool kit and it's missing something I need to assemble the front tire. A 15 mm wrench. Is there a good one I can get for a bike? All my search results yield pedal wrenches.

Also, I got some Rock and Roll super web grease. Should I put some on all the nuts and bolts I am tightening?

Most importantly, on the front wheel - the side with the brake caliper - there is a rubber thing between the nut and the bike. This makes it so that very little of the nut is accessible. Once I remove both nuts do I throw away the rubber piece? It doesn't seem like it belongs there.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

The Shrike said:


> I just got a Vinson and am in the process of trying to assemble it. This is my first bike assembly. I got an topeak alien 3 tool kit and it's missing something I need to assemble the front tire. A 15 mm wrench. Is there a good one I can get for a bike? All my search results yield pedal wrenches.
> 
> Also, I got some Rock and Roll super web grease. Should I put some on all the nuts and bolts I am tightening?
> 
> Most importantly, on the front wheel - the side with the brake caliper - there is a rubber thing between the nut and the bike. This makes it so that very little of the nut is accessible. Once I remove both nuts do I throw away the rubber piece? It doesn't seem like it belongs there.


You should not need a wrench to install the front wheel, it gets mounted and secured by a quick release skewer.

Grease is not necessary IMO.

Those rubber things are to protect any damage from shipping. You can toss them.


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> You should not need a wrench to install the front wheel, it gets mounted and secured by a quick release skewer.
> 
> Grease is not necessary IMO.
> 
> Those rubber things are to protect any damage from shipping. You can toss them.


Thanks. I got that part sorted out. But now I have a bigger problem

The front wheel will not turn because the brakes appear to be set too tight from the factory. And the chain is rubbing against the rear wheel, which will only turn in reverse. I am clueless. But willing and able to learn.

fyi the tire has an equal amount of space between it and the frame on both sides.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

you can either adjust the pads outward with the hex key adjustment on the caliper... or you can release the brake cable tension from the caliper with an hex key.

not sure of your rear wheel problem. is the wheel sitting in the dropouts evenly? can you take some pics? never had any issue with chain rub.


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> you can either adjust the pads outward with the hex key adjustment on the caliper... or you can release the brake cable tension from the caliper with an hex key.
> 
> not sure of your rear wheel problem. is the wheel sitting in the dropouts evenly? can you take some pics? never had any issue with chain rub.


Forget about the rear wheel problem. The only thing holding me back now is the brake pads. Both front and rear are rubbing and I have no idea how to fix it. This is literally my first bike. I'm looking in the instruction manual, but that thing is worthless. I just need to make it so the pads are a little further apart. I've tried unscrewing everything back there and don't want to mess it up. This has sram x4 brakes. Exactly what do I need to tighten or loosen to fix it.

sorry for being such a noob. But I just want to get this thing on the road so i can start commuting to work. cabs are killing me


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

The Shrike said:


> Forget about the rear wheel problem. The only thing holding me back now is the brake pads. Both front and rear are rubbing and I have no idea how to fix it. This is literally my first bike. I'm looking in the instruction manual, but that thing is worthless. I just need to make it so the pads are a little further apart. I've tried unscrewing everything back there and don't want to mess it up. This has sram x4 brakes. Exactly what do I need to tighten or loosen to fix it.
> 
> sorry for being such a noob. But I just want to get this thing on the road so i can start commuting to work. cabs are killing me


I'd recommend watching a couple youtube videos that show how to adjust mechanical disc brakes since they are all very similar (fyi the drivetrain is sram x4, not the brakes). Once you get the bike working, you should really have a bike shop look it over to make sure you didn't make any potentially dangerous mistakes.


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

mccarthy said:


> I'd recommend watching a couple youtube videos that show how to adjust mechanical disc brakes since they are all very similar (fyi the drivetrain is sram x4, not the brakes). Once you get the bike working, you should really have a bike shop look it over to make sure you didn't make any potentially dangerous mistakes.


I called my bike shop and they said a brake adjustment is only ten bucks. So I took it down there. I rode it there and noticed that the shifter was only finding two gears. The bike doctor said the whole shifter system needs work. And said never buy online again.

Brakes work though.


----------



## Fattyhybrid (Mar 25, 2015)

I am fairly new to working on bikes as well YouTube is great place to get general info on working on your bikes. I don't see anything wrong with bikes bought online. As long as your not afraid to do a little work yourself and a bit a research you will do fine. Regardless if purchased on line or at local shop will need work eventually. They just tend to be a little more diligent about having everything set proper before leaving shop. Either way bikes will need maitainance and will take some learning or paying shop to do work for you Cables will stretch and shifting will need adjusting. It took me a few try's working with derailluers but after a few attemp got shifting pretty smooth. Sucks yours came shifting poorly but a few videos and adjustments and should be smooth sailing. Very helpful people here as well. I would just suggest hitting some videos on brakes and bike tune ups. Brakes are very easy just loosen two bolts and squeeze levers then retighten while holding lever. Should get it close if still issue then rim may not be in drop outs properly. My knowledge is not near what everyone one else has but will try to help with what I can


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> $524.99 shipped
> Flash Sale. Only 6 hours.
> 
> Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com


Pulled off from DSG and Sports Authority. Can this bike be ordered anywhere else?


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

Fattyhybrid said:


> I am fairly new to working on bikes as well YouTube is great place to get general info on working on your bikes. I don't see anything wrong with bikes bought online. As long as your not afraid to do a little work yourself and a bit a research you will do fine. Regardless if purchased on line or at local shop will need work eventually. They just tend to be a little more diligent about having everything set proper before leaving shop. Either way bikes will need maitainance and will take some learning or paying shop to do work for you Cables will stretch and shifting will need adjusting. It took me a few try's working with derailluers but after a few attemp got shifting pretty smooth. Sucks yours came shifting poorly but a few videos and adjustments and should be smooth sailing. Very helpful people here as well. I would just suggest hitting some videos on brakes and bike tune ups. Brakes are very easy just loosen two bolts and squeeze levers then retighten while holding lever. Should get it close if still issue then rim may not be in drop outs properly. My knowledge is not near what everyone one else has but will try to help with what I can


Thanks I appreciate it. I'll check out some vids on derailluers but if i screw it up too much i won't even be able to ride it to the bike shop, and I don't have a car, so that would suck. I see what the videos suggest.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

goldenhawk said:


> Pulled off from DSG and Sports Authority. Can this bike be ordered anywhere else?


Looks like its out of stock again... Perhaps the Argus will be available soon. There's a dude on here who works for mongoose. Skota I believe. He might know some details.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I see it is also off of Mongoose's site. Bummer...I hope they haven't sold out. As a grad student with a wife also in school, this was basically my option if I was going to get a fat bike this year.

Living in WI, I feel it would be absurd for me to purchase a fat bike that didn't handle really wide rubber (at least a Bulldozer), especially since part of the point is so that I can commute on a lake instead of roads once it gets snowy (I have studs for when the snow is less than a few inches).

Any other other 190/197 options (that can fit Bud/Lou or at least Bulldozers) out there in this price range?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

As a follow-up to my above post, @skota23 is Mongoose sold out for a while, or is there another shipment of Vinsons arriving? I am getting ready to purchase a fat bike, and the question is which one I will end up with.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 2, 2015)

I've had problems on problems flat tire in the first 3 days, my rims squeek like rubbing styrafoam together and my tires also squeek.


----------



## justin.wholey (May 19, 2015)

I bent the derailer hanger on my Vinson a few days ago. I found that a replacement was available online at Wheels Manufacturing: 
Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 27
My LBS had the same product in stock. I know some folks were looking for replacements earlier in the thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

we cant keep these things in stock, I dont think they will be back in until July1st.

Argus's are in though


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

skota23 said:


> we cant keep these things in stock, I dont think they will be back in until July1st.
> 
> Argus's are in though


How about any news on replacement forks for those of us who have defective ones?
I've been waiting almost 2 months.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

^^^^ +1


----------



## byron555 (Apr 24, 2015)

fotooutdoors said:


> I see it is also off of Mongoose's site. Bummer...I hope they haven't sold out. As a grad student with a wife also in school, this was basically my option if I was going to get a fat bike this year.
> 
> Living in WI, I feel it would be absurd for me to purchase a fat bike that didn't handle really wide rubber (at least a Bulldozer), especially since part of the point is so that I can commute on a lake instead of roads once it gets snowy (I have studs for when the snow is less than a few inches).
> 
> Any other other 190/197 options (that can fit Bud/Lou or at least Bulldozers) out there in this price range?


You must go to UW Madison (I work there), crossing the lake could be a huge short cut! I know it won't take the biggest tires but I have been very happy with my Gravity Bullseye monster.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

byron555 said:


> You must go to UW Madison (I work there), crossing the lake could be a huge short cut! I know it won't take the biggest tires but I have been very happy with my Gravity Bullseye monster.


Yep. I'm a masters student there. It really isn't a shortcut for me so much as getting off the road with cars. Its better for my safety and more so I don't get angry/annoyed at stupid drivers; I had a couple buzz me this winter, then tell me that I should be riding in the (snow-filled/ice-chunked) bike lane. Plus I just like being out on the ice. Its a giant park a few blocks from home.


----------



## The Shrike (May 5, 2015)

I got a flat today. I want to go tubeless but in the meantime I will need an innertube. Any advice on which to get for the Vinson? It's the front tire.


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

fotooutdoors said:


> Yep. I'm a masters student there. It really isn't a shortcut for me so much as getting off the road with cars. Its better for my safety and more so I don't get angry/annoyed at stupid drivers; I had a couple buzz me this winter, then tell me that I should be riding in the (snow-filled/ice-chunked) bike lane. Plus I just like being out on the ice. Its a giant park a few blocks from home.


Also from Madison. Riding on the Mendota is awesome - wish I could include it in my commute, but I can't complain since I ride the SW commuter almost the entire way (including a couple fun detours in the wooded sections between the path and the golf courses). Grooming has been getting better every year at Seminole, Quarry Ridge, Camrock, and Blue Mounds as well.

Between the lakes, snowmobile groomed Military Ridge, and trails never closing due to being wet, opportunities to ride offroad are arguably much better in winter than summer.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

I am thinking about picking one of these up this summer. I am a store manager with Sports Authority so I can get it a little cheaper than what you guys have been paying (but not much). This might make next winter in NH a little more fun. Especially if it's anything like this past one. 

I plan on making this a project for myself this summer so I can leave my other bikes alone and just ride them. I plan on changing almost everything and even painting the frame. I wanted to see what you existing owners have thought or found to have been great or important upgrades to this bike. Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

xjohnx77 said:


> I am thinking about picking one of these up this summer. I am a store manager with Sports Authority so I can get it a little cheaper than what you guys have been paying (but not much). This might make next winter in NH a little more fun. Especially if it's anything like this past one.
> 
> I plan on making this a project for myself this summer so I can leave my other bikes alone and just ride them. I plan on changing almost everything and even painting the frame. I wanted to see what you existing owners have thought or found to have been great or important upgrades to this bike. Any advice or input is appreciated. Thanks!


I'm sure this has already been covered, but to save you reading the entire thread, I'd say tires and brake levers are the worst parts of the stock bike. 4.5" Kenda Juggernauts are the probably the best choice for <$75, little to no self steer and aggressive tread suitable for snow. Compressionless housing (cheap right now on nashbar) makes a huge difference in the feel of the mech. disc brakes as well.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

mccarthy said:


> I'm sure this has already been covered, but to save you reading the entire thread, I'd say tires and brake levers are the worst parts of the stock bike. 4.5" Kenda Juggernauts are the probably the best choice for <$75, little to no self steer and aggressive tread suitable for snow. Compressionless housing (cheap right now on nashbar) makes a huge difference in the feel of the mech. disc brakes as well.


Yup... New levers for sure. Pedals also. 4.5 Juggernauts are a great recommendation for this bike. They look impressive and aggressive on the stock 100mm rims. Ditch the big ring and go 2x8.

If you like, swap the stem, bars, grips, post, and saddle to suit your style.

No need to go any further unless you break something.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

As for me, I changed: brake levers, handle bar( coz of the color and raise, pedals (coz of white color, better grip), shorter stem( I'm not that tall). The most enjoyable thing I've got, suspension seat post. I bought it in Europe twice cheaper than here for 70$.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

And, yes, I wish I could buy new brakes like bb7 and upgrade tires. But it costs some money. Can't afford it now


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

Heads up, I just bought a Vinson for $499 (on sale during Memorial Day weekend) at MC Sports in La Crosse, WI. I stopped in because I saw one there last week. After I saw it I came here and read this ENTIRE thread. The bike was no longer on the floor so I asked about it. The salesman said it was sold, but the bike shop guy, (not a store employee, an actual bike shop guy who contracts to build them) was building one in the back as we speak. So when he was finished I asked if I could see it and talk to the bike guy. I asked about the front rotor which was not centered between the pads and flexes a little when I apply the brake. He said it was fine, (I'll need some confirmation on that). I also asked about the bent forks, as this one was bent just a little bit. He also said that is very common on the Vinson, (as we all know). $527.49 after taxes. $528.49 after I contributed a dollar to the "Make A Wish" Foundation. 

Call your local MC Sports.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

ShredMaster said:


> Yup... New levers for sure. Pedals also. 4.5 Juggernauts are a great recommendation for this bike. They look impressive and aggressive on the stock 100mm rims. Ditch the big ring and go 2x8.
> 
> If you like, swap the stem, bars, grips, post, and saddle to suit your style.
> 
> No need to go any further unless you break something.


The juggernaut 4.5 was actually the tire I had been planning. I have a set of deore hydro brakes and 180/160 rotors that came stock on my trail bike so I'm covered there.

I have plans to do everything you guys mentioned actually. Going to do a 2x10 upgrade with x9 in the back and maybe upgrade the shifters to go along with. Looks like the samox 2x crank set that comes on the spesh fatboy is a good fit on the Vinson. Going to hunt one down or see if it can be ordered through a friend who owns a shop. Def going to swap the stem, bars, post, saddle and grips for some weight reduction and aesthetics to go long with the repaint.

I do have concern about the fork. It seems hard to find a good (looking) for that has the 135mm hub spacing, qr axle dropouts and the 1 1/8" straight tube. Any leads on a good but inexpensive option?

I know I don't need to replace all of this but I'm a tinkerer. I like changing stuff even if it's just to look different. I feel I can't get a frameset and wheels for anywhere near the price of this bike so I won't feel too bad replacing a lot of the parts from the get go.

I have read this whole thread but wanted to see what some of you might not have shared. Thanks for your help and keep this thread alive and post pics as well!


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Personally, I think the stock 2x8 set up is reliable and offers plenty of range. The stock brakes are very capable with a decent lever swap, but deore hydros are killer budget brakes, especially if you have on hand already. The stock cranks do the job fine. You'll most likely be replacing the bottom bracket if you want to swap out cranks as they are a square tapered and options are limited. A fork upgrade is a worthy investment. Only two options for the vinson, Sarma or Carver. They both retail for $300.

Here is a link for some cheap Juggernauts in 4.5

Kenda Juggernaut Tire 26 x 4.5" Steel Bead Black - AEBike.com

If you apply this promo (MYCART05) you get another 5% off. Set of tires is like $100 shipped. Can't beat that deal anywhere. That should be your first upgrade, along with the deore hydro install. If you start spending any more cash you might have been better off with the Argus.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

I looked through the thread again but, can someone tell me how wide the stock handlebars are?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

710 or 720


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

Who upgraded to a suspension seatpost? Which one did you get?


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Waspswatter said:


> Who upgraded to a suspension seatpost? Which one did you get?


I got this SR Suntour SP12 NCX Suspension Seat Post 27.2mm Black and shim. Coz they messed up my order and sent 27.2 instead of 31.6. I would recommend you to buy it from china or somewhere else. I paid 70 $ in europe, over here pricetag is 120$


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

You can check ebay btw.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

r0ma4 said:


> I got this SR Suntour SP12 NCX Suspension Seat Post 27.2mm Black and shim. Coz they messed up my order and sent 27.2 instead of 31.6. I would recommend you to buy it from china or somewhere else. I paid 70 $ in europe, over here pricetag is 120$


 Looks nice, but doesn't seem to be readily available here in the States, even from Ebay. :\


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

With upgraded tubes and juggernauts what is the approximate weight? My dolo is dead because of the rear hub and I may look for a Vinny to swap my upgraded parts to and then just sell the rest


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a heads up guys. These have started to arrive back in stock at Sports Authority stores again. We are getting them back in up here in New England. This shipment looks to be the ones with the newer 31.6 seat posts also. 

Question for those who have dealt with the bent forks. Does it seem to be an out of the box issue or, are they also bending from use? Saw one yesterday that was slightly bent out of the box. I'll have it replaced before I sell or buy it but I'm curious how they'll hold up.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

xjohnx77 said:


> Question for those who have dealt with the bent forks. Does it seem to be an out of the box issue or, are they also bending from use? Saw one yesterday that was slightly bent out of the box. I'll have it replaced before I sell or buy it but I'm curious how they'll hold up.


The forks are defective and arriving that way.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Mine was bent out of the box. Definitely not bent in use.

I got a shipping notice today for the replacement fork from Pacific.


----------



## geeze (May 31, 2012)

xjohnx77 said:


> Just a heads up guys. These have started to arrive back in stock at Sports Authority stores again. We are getting them back in up here in New England. This shipment looks to be the ones with the newer 31.6 seat posts also.
> 
> Question for those who have dealt with the bent forks. Does it seem to be an out of the box issue or, are they also bending from use? Saw one yesterday that was slightly bent out of the box. I'll have it replaced before I sell or buy it but I'm curious how they'll hold up.


not showing up on the website yet


----------



## Dixsdoks (May 6, 2015)

Anyone have a set of Vinson hubs they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

View attachment 993707


New fork arrived. Appears to be bent but much less than the original. Also it looks like the fork arms are welded to the steer tube differently so hopefully that won't affect alignment. When I get it installed with the wheel in place I will post some pictures of the results.

Total warranty process took 71 days


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

fugsworth said:


> Total warranty process took 71 days


Lol.....my replacement has got to be pushing that as well. I was actually surprised to receive a shipping notice and I couldn't even remember what it might be for.

Pacific was good and it was really no questions asked...just the availability sucked.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

***EDIT*** 
Problem mounting tires.
I'm going to wipe out part of this post after some testing. There are actually a couple of issues, I think.
Q-tubes don't appear to work very well after all. Using undersized tubes that stretch, they don't appear to expand well on the rim walls. Could be part of the issue.

Although the Q-tubes didn't mount the stock Missions very well, the stock tubes did mount the missions by 20 psi (then backed down).

However, even the stock tubes simply will not mount the On-One Floater. There is always a nagging low spot where the bead will not go up over the lip that for whatever reason, the rim manufacturers put right by the rim wall.

I layed the floater on the floor next to the mission, and it seems like the floater's beed just isn't straight like the mission. 
I just can't ride these floaters anymore. It bucks the bike up & down, and squeaks every time the non-seated spot makes it's way to the ground. 

I've decided not to piss with soapy water although I hear it works for some people. I'd rather just get a tire that doesn't require it.

--Would buying 4.5 or 5 inch tires resolve this? I've only used 4 inch so far.

Also, I'll likely be selling a set of floaters, and missions to offset the cost of a wider tire if anyone has a need for them.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

Looking for a tire pump for my Vinson but not sure what I need. Will this work with Fat tires with low pressure?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QZFVXVO?psc=1


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Waspswatter said:


> Looking for a tire pump for my Vinson but not sure what I need. Will this work with Fat tires with low pressure?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QZFVXVO?psc=1


It will work but you'll have forearms like Conan the Barbarian when you're done inflating. Keep the pump for emergencies only. Try to adjust pressure with a floor pump.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

toothpuller said:


> It will work but you'll have forearms like Conan the Barbarian when you're done inflating. Keep the pump for emergencies only. Try to adjust pressure with a floor pump.


 I'm looking for something to use in a flat repair situation. I just don't know enough about cycles to know if a pump made for "normal" tires will work for fat tires.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Any high quality mtb trail pump will do the job.
Worth the read ...Trail Pump Shootout | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

ShredMaster said:


> Any high quality mtb trail pump will do the job.
> Worth the read ...Trail Pump Shootout | FAT-BIKE.COM


 Excellent, thanks.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

ShredMaster said:


> Any high quality mtb trail pump will do the job.
> Worth the read ...Trail Pump Shootout | FAT-BIKE.COM


I got the Leyzne one. It's a badass little pump.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

AC/BC said:


> I got the Leyzne one. It's a badass little pump.


I second this. I have their high volume pump and have found it to be spectacular.

Good build, not too many strokes to fill the tube. Looks good, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

out on the vinson today mill basin drawer bridge at low tide


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm stealing the 10x drivetrain for a Salsa Spearfish. So I'm going back to the 3x8, but I like the range of the 3x10. I ordered a 20t granny ring to help flatten the hills.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have acquired quite the collection of parts lately for this project. I have to admit I'm getting a little carried away but, it's so much fun. Trying to hunt down a Vinson with a perfect fork in my area. I think I have one coming on my next truck this week. Fingers crossed.

For what it's worth. I called Pacific last week and they do not have the Vinson fork in stock. They also are very strict about replacement and part orders. I thought since we are a dealer I could get an Argus fork and throw it on the Vinson. Not only would they not let me upgrade but, even as a dealer I cannot place a part order for anything other than the original replacement part for a bike that I have there in my shop. They verify serials and everything so no way around that one. It was a bummer but I totally get it. Might try to find an on one fatty carbon fork. Almost nothing on this bike will be stock when I'm done.


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

xjohnx77 said:


> For what it's worth. I called Pacific last week and they do not have the Vinson fork in stock. They also are very strict about replacement and part orders. I thought since we are a dealer I could get an Argus fork and throw it on the Vinson. Not only would they not let me upgrade but, even as a dealer I cannot place a part order for anything other than the original replacement part for a bike that I have there in my shop. They verify serials and everything so no way around that one. It was a bummer but I totally get it. Might try to find an on one fatty carbon fork. Almost nothing on this bike will be stock when I'm done.


I have found Pacific to be quite accommodating, sending replacement parts including cranks, wheels, bearings, chains. The problem now is the stevedores strike on the west coast. Pacific told me "don't look for any parts until the fall and that the best thing to do is to take the bike back for a refund and buy another one". 
So I took their advice.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I just got the Vinson setup tubeless with Vee Tire Bulldozers. I used pink insulating foam in 5" wide roll about 1/4" thick with split 24" tubes. I cut the insulation about 3.25" wide and taped the ends together offset about 6" from the stem hole. Tires held air immediately, pulled the valve cores and added some sealant, the rear may have a bit of a leak, but they seem to be holding up pretty well.


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

Sports Authority has a 20% off coupon again. But they don't have the Vinson in stock. They do have the Malus. Besides only being a 7-speed, is there any other differences between the Malus and the Vinson? The price difference between the two bikes tell me that there must be some other step down in frame and components from the Vinson to the Malus.


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

The biggest difference for me would be the undrilled rims and using a freewheel instead of a cassette. Using a freewheel will mean the axle is not supported as well and is much more likely to break. (edit: I'm pretty sure it's a freewheel, but I'm not positive)


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Freewheels make it very hard to update the drivetrain. You're pretty much stuck with 7 speeds. Those coupons come up all the time it pays to be patient.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Vinson frame and fork are aluminum, gets the total weight of the bike down to about 36 pounds.

Tallus frame and fork are steel and weigh above 40 pounds.

Vinson is set-up to run 5" tires.

Those are the big ones I can think of


***


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

goldenhawk said:


> Sports Authority has a 20% off coupon again. But they don't have the Vinson in stock. They do have the Malus. Besides only being a 7-speed, is there any other differences between the Malus and the Vinson? The price difference between the two bikes tell me that there must be some other step down in frame and components from the Vinson to the Malus.


There are currently 400+ on hand in stores and 500+ more on order. If they are on order for the store they are likely also on order for the online store. They do operate as separate entities.

If you guys are looking for one I can do my best to help let you know if a nearby store should have one in stock.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

*True to it's namesake...*

The Mongoose accidentally ran over the tale of this little guy on my ride home.









Even looks a little like a cobra with the flattened head.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

*Some more pictures from me seeing how well it'd do in loose sand...*

I rode the "trail" next to the train tracks.









I saw these all over, wasn't sure what they were...









Until I saw this snapper...(hit by a train?) Now I think they were turtle eggshells after the hatch.









After the ride, glow...


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Progress...


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

looks mint dude. very nice. enjoy.


----------



## CruJonez (Apr 26, 2010)

OK so i am about 6 months in now and my stock vinson tire on the rear is squeaking like crazy. looking at tire options, anyone run the fat b nimble yet? did it cure the squeak. I really don't want to go to a heavier tire after doing so much to lighten up my bike. Also don't want to spend a lot.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

my stock front tire started squeaking like crazy just this last week. Interested to hear opinions on how to get it to stop.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

CruJonez said:


> OK so i am about 6 months in now and my stock vinson tire on the rear is squeaking like crazy. looking at tire options, anyone run the fat b nimble yet? did it cure the squeak. I really don't want to go to a heavier tire after doing so much to lighten up my bike. Also don't want to spend a lot.


Lots of good reviews on the FBN tires but I feel they are to skinny to run on the 100mm rims. I believe the 4.5" Kenda Juggernauts weigh about the same as the stock tires. You can get a set for $100, I left a link a few posts back to a source with a promo code as well. If you have a little more cash I say go with the Jumbo Jim's either the 4" or 4.8". Both are lighter than the stock missions, and the 4" mounts well with a round profile on a 100mm rim.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

more options

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/chaoyang-fatb-4-9-initial-impressions-review-940419.html

Specialized Ground Controls 4.6


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok It's done. Here is a list of what I ended up doing

Vinson frame, fork, rims and hubs used
Painted using Plast Dip Black
70mm Stem I had from another bike
Specialized 740mm handlebar (from fatboy)
Shimano M605 Deore hydraulic brakes
Shimano RT66 rotors
ODI SDG hansolo lock on grips
Bontrager rhythm elite seat post
Bontrager Evoke saddle
Samox 2x10 crankset
Race Face cinch 30mm BSA bottom bracket
SRAM X7 direct mount front derailleur
Origin 8 direct derailleur mount for fat bikes
SRAM X9 10 speed rear derailleur
SRAM X9 10 speed shifters
SRAM PG-1030 10 speed cassette
SRAM PC-1051 10 speed chain
Race Face crank boots
Shimano PD-M530 spd pedals
Kenda Juggernaut 26x4.5 tires


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Me likey. Enjoy.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

xjohnx77, nice job on the custom Vinson. May I ask where you got the custom green Mongoose stickers?


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

goldenhawk said:


> xjohnx77, nice job on the custom Vinson. May I ask where you got the custom green Mongoose stickers?


The site is Cool Car Decals, Family Stickers, and UNIQUE Graphics at Full Intensity Grafx.

They did an amazing job. The decals are awesome and they were made and shipped in great time. They even included a bunch of extra free ones in the box. They gave me an extra NH one and some smaller mongoose logos for free. Totally awesome company/site. The mongoose logo is pretty much just a standard font (I forget the name) so it worked out very well and easy to replicate that.


----------



## r0ma4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats! Looks awesome!!!! How do you like Juggernaut Sport?


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

r0ma4 said:


> Congrats! Looks awesome!!!! How do you like Juggernaut Sport?


No idea really. I built this as a winter ripper so I won't really ride it for a while. I didn't ride at all on the stock Vee's and haven't even ridden a fat bike before so, I'm sorry I have no relevant comparison to give you.


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

Dear xjohnx77, Congrats at the great job u did on the Vinson! I am amazed at how great it looks! enjoy!


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

new question, been riding my Vinson pretty regularly since December, and I am looking at putting on a new chain and or maybe cassette. Do you folks think a SRAM PC850 chain and a SRAM PG850 8 speed cassette would be fine? or what do you recommend? I am trying to stay with close to similar parts and specs. thanks much, and I Love my Vinson!!!


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anyone know of a direct replacement for the stock tubes? I've been trying the skinny tubes for a while and I don't feel they're worth the effort for the minimal weight savings. I always end up with a narrow spot near the valve stem if I try to run a reasonable pressure.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

A few updated pics of my bike. Finally got motivated again after getting the new fork in the mail.









1X8 drive train:








11-34 Cassette:








Blackspire ring:








Tektro hydraulics (take offs from another bike):








Sitting at 31.4 lbs as is. I'd love to see it under 30, but everything on it is a free take off or cheap Chinese knockoff and it's going to stay that way. I have a whole 10 speed drive train for it, too, but I am going to wear out the 1X8 setup first.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

nbwallace said:


> I really would like to change out the crank. But another alternative is a blackspire 96mm narrow wide. Not cheap though.
> 
> http://http://www.blackspire.com/SNAGGLETOOTH-96BCD-Chainrings


For what it's worth to anyone who might try this, the Blackspire 96BCD ring needs a bit of work. It won't fit the crank without a bit of clearancing on the "ears". Probably 1/16" to fit over the crank spider. I did mine with an oscillating spindle sander...a dremel with a sanding drum would work just as well.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I think a couple of places (wolftooth and absolute black) have started to make 96mm BCD narrow wide rings. Not sure they would work with eight speed, but they should work with nine as long as you use a ten speed chain. I'm running a 28t 64mm BCD narrow wide 1x10 with a 11-36 ten speed cassette.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't ridden enough to say so for sure, but the Blackspire ring is working so far with the 8 speed chain. It's definitely one of the "tighter" narrow wide rings I've tried.


----------



## toe-knee (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody find a solution to the squeaking tires? From my troubleshooting the tire bead appears to be way too big on these rims causing movement especially at normal low pressures. Any tricks to make them fit tighter....hate to have to buy new tires for a bike I mainly ride on the beach,stock tires roll nice and good traction.


----------



## cutter-ike (Sep 29, 2005)

I switched rim strips and tires. The excessive squeaking was cured. Start with changing the rim strips first before buying new tires.


----------



## Waspswatter (May 23, 2015)

toe-knee said:


> Anybody find a solution to the squeaking tires? From my troubleshooting the tire bead appears to be way too big on these rims causing movement especially at normal low pressures. Any tricks to make them fit tighter....hate to have to buy new tires for a bike I mainly ride on the beach,stock tires roll nice and good traction.


 How low pressure are you running? How low do you need? I started to get the dreaded squeak but it went away after I increased the air pressure. I didn't test to see at what pressure it went away, but I'm running at max pressure now for commuting.


----------



## toe-knee (Jan 13, 2004)

I like to run about 9psi front 10-11psi rear. Seams like anything less than 15psi and the tires must move around on these wide rims and make the squeak squish noise.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 2, 2015)

Anyone got a problem with front end squealing? It's not my tirea I know that but I'm almost positive it's my brakes I can't ride the bike at this point it's so bad


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

I finally broke down and put the Surly Bud / Lou tires on the Goose.

After months of trying Soap, Grease, and even Ru-Glyde from Napa - I have given up on getting the On-One floaters to mount these rims.

Bud / Lou mounted up with no issues.
My rear rim must be just ever-slightly out of true, which causes the tire to slightly rub the chain at one area when in granny/granny.

To remedy this, I placed a spacer behind the cassette, but long-term I'm not comfortable with the limited thread this allowed to hold the cassette on.

I'll be looking for the following as a permanent fix:
Double crankset (if at all possible, a hollowtech style Bottom Bracket with a 22 little ring. I wouldn't mind having a 36 tooth 9-speed cassette to match with it, but currently have a 34.

Has anybody found some good deals on a double crank / BB, or tested which Q-factors work on this bike? With the crank that's currently on it, I don't rub my feet on the frame , tho I do on all my other bikes. So it could probably go a little more narrow if needed.


----------



## mccarthy (Sep 10, 2014)

You might be able to get some additional clearance by putting a spacer between the drive side bottom bracket cup and the frame. I did this with my framed minnesota to prevent some rubbing and there was still a ton of thread engaged. Do bud/lou fit with a good amount of clearance everywhere except the chain? (I know others have stated it works, but I'm trying to get a feel for how much room there is especially when all frames/tires are going to be slightly different)


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

ztbishop said:


> I finally broke down and put the Surly Bud / Lou tires on the Goose.
> 
> After months of trying Soap, Grease, and even Ru-Glyde from Napa - I have given up on getting the On-One floaters to mount these rims.
> 
> ...


Both SRAM and Race Face make cranks that would work in this bike but, they are quite expensive. I got a tip from Dbauer and found a samox 2x10 crankset that comes on a specialized fatboy. There has been a guy selling one on pinkbike for months so you might be able to get a good price. They pop up on eBay every couple months. Here is the link

2014 Samox 170 mm Fat Bike Crankset with 100mm BB For Sale

The issue is this crank uses a 30mm spindle and even if they include the PF30 BB from the specialized it won't work on the Vinson. The only 30mm bsa thread fat bike BB I found was a Race Face cinch which is another $70 too.

Hope this helps


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Big fan of the Vinny. Local DSG in new England had one, left and came back because I was worried it would be gone. Need to finish a few bits like a different seat and suspension seatpost but for the moment I have to say you really feel those extra pounds on a dolo. The Vinny is much more suited to upgrades (few needed) and I am so glad I finally found one miles away. Came in at 34 even and my egg beaters and 120tpi snowshoes and q tubes lowered it to just over 32. Incredible value. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Is there a sticky or first upgrades page somewhere? Curious about running a 2x9 eventually. Tossed the stock brakes for some Novelas as they handled freezing weather very well on my dolo. Need to relube it top to bottom as well as properly lube and tighten the hubs. How far in weight reduction have most folks achieved? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

skamatt23 said:


> Is there a sticky or first upgrades page somewhere? Curious about running a 2x9 eventually. Tossed the stock brakes for some Novelas as they handled freezing weather very well on my dolo. Need to relube it top to bottom as well as properly lube and tighten the hubs. How far in weight reduction have most folks achieved?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


33-34 lbs is easy enough. It'll cost a lot to go under 30.


----------



## lg2k (Sep 29, 2005)

Does Mongoose still make these? They have been pulled from SA, *****, and Amazon sites. I was waiting for another SA deal but looks like that may not happen.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Idk, but I was talking with a guy who works for one of the Pacific brands, and He said that the next year's prototypes use a 197mm through, so I am guessing something new is on the horizon (though last year's prototype used a 170 mm qr, which did not come to market, so...)


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm pretty tired of trying to set these weinmann rims up tubeless. I'm considering rebuilding the wheels with mulefut SL80s. Anyone know the hub brand/dimensions?

I suppose I could just score some hubs from BHS, but that's another $240 on top of around $300 for mulefuts spokes and nipples.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

nbwallace said:


> I'm pretty tired of trying to set these weinmann rims up tubeless. I'm considering rebuilding the wheels with mulefut SL80s. Anyone know the hub brand/dimensions?
> 
> I suppose I could just score some hubs from BHS, but that's another $240 on top of around $300 for mulefuts spokes and nipples.


I'm going to experiment setting them up tubeless. 45nrth tires with foam wrapped around the rim and capped off with split tube. I can't see this not working.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

It'll work the first time. But after the air compresses the foam, you'll be back to square one. 

I did this on mine and it was great until I got a pinch flat and lost all of my air pressure. When I got back home, the foam had compressed enough I could read the serial number on the rim through the foam. Even with the split tube back in place, I couldn't get the beads tight enough to hold air.


----------



## Critter510 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've lurked around here for a LONG time (AWESOME SITE/ AWESOME INFORMATION) but I finally registered to tell my story about my Vinson. 

This was last week...

I was in Sports Authority in my neighborhood on my Lunch hour at work to pick up some new MTB gloves. My spider senses start tingling so I ask the woman working the floor if shes heard of the Vinson (and If I could order one). 

She says is that the bike with the fat tires and I say YES. She goes you know we had one delivered a few weeks ago that was supposed to go to the Sacramento Store, and its just been sitting in the back! She takes me to the back of the warehouse moves a few boxes and there it was. 

I bought it that day my good friend I've known since ELEMENTARY school was working and extended me his managers discount. I got the bike for 416 out the door with free assembly.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

416!!!

That's awesome man!!

Now get out there and enjoy


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I tried the foam on the rim and split tube and it didn't really work. My LBS guy said use weather strip near the edges of the rim so I did that with spit tube and they will hold air for 3-4 days. I am going to try the weather stripping with saran wrap, which is the preferred method of my LBS dud and see how that goes.

I think the bike is awesome for the money. I wouldn't want to say how much I have in it now (a lot). These Weinmann rims really suck for tubeless. As I said above I could save probably .5 lbs or more switching to mulefuts even more going to the new DT SWISS 710s.


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

nbwallace said:


> These Weinmann rims really suck for tubeless. As I said above I could save probably .5 lbs or more switching to mulefuts even more going to the new DT SWISS 710s.


The rims are not Weinmann brand. They are a CHINA brand. I left a link a few pages back. But yes, they suck a$$ for setting up tubeless. By the time you build up the rim center with foam, and the edges with weather stripping, and seal it all up with taps, you lost any weight savings, actually more like gained some. I tried every system and it always failed. It's not reliable. I'm running Mulefuts now, and they are without a doubt the most secure bead lock tubeless rim out there.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to hear about the mulefuts. Did you lace them to the stock hubs? If so what hub dimensions did you use?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Sold my vinson, mulefuts cane stock on new bike.
Check eBay, there's a seller building them up for like 450-480 a set. Good hubs that are convertible if you want to go that route. You LBS could prob do similar if they're capable. That a big upgrade for this bike, I'd prob just run tubes and save that cash.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone confirmed a decent, yet reasonably priced crank upgrade? 
-Note: The crank arms and stock BB were a BEAR to take off.

Note for anybody considering X5 cranks.
I was eyeballing the SRAM X-5 (100mm GXP BB) for $160. 
I bought one local, slightly used for $60 figuring I'll take the risk. 
Both spacers on the non-drive side gave me about 1mm clearance between the crank arm and frame. My Bud/Lou combo would have none of it...chain rubbed the tire through all of the little ring. I could not change spacers to drive side, or the non drive crank would hit the frame. So this crank isn't going to work....can't do more spacers either because GXP Bottom Brackets will not turn if they have any side-load.

I might just keep using the square taper and replace the BB now and then. If I do this, I would like to find a crank arm with a lower Q-factor. Out of all my bikes, this is the only one where I have a large gap between my shoe and the frame, so I could definitely afford to cut some width off. I suppose this takes us back to square one tho, of a 22 tooth inner little ring causing the chain to hit the tire. 
Time to stop thinking about it, have a beer and put the old crank on.


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

Found one at a local DSG store as well and bought it (at closeout price) due to good reviews I have read in these forum. Having so much fun riding and upgrading some parts.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Had some serious saddle time on the Vinny, need to upload some pics! Missed a serious deal on a Carver used on eBay for like $160! Oh well. Thoughts on the current setup I have. 

Stock drivetrain is actually not awful. X4 is more thank capable and although I was thinking of tossing a 9 speed setup on the bike I am going to grab a 11-34 8 speed cassette and call it a day. Shifts are firm and although I had to straighten my rear derailleur hanger I bought a great upgraded hanger and my shifts are much better. I may decide to run a 1x8 with the 11-34 20T up front and call it a day but my riding is diverse with rail trails and hard climbs. I'll leave well enough alone and the cranks do a fine job with egg beaters.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Stock missions got converted on the cheap to studded with the help of 250 inexpensive stainless studs I bought from home Depot last year that have yet to rust. Missions are good for something lol. 

A stock Dolomite seat is actually pretty comfy. 

Chinese carbon seat post, bars, 80mm stem, 4.7 snowshoes, q tubes all keep me just under 32 lbs

Chain is too long trust me. 

Use jagwires.... everywhere... trust me 

Pig headset. Cheap and bulletproof. DO IT! 

OURY makes a comfy lock in grip to help smooth out those trails. 

Avid levers are cheap smooth operators


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Need some help on the HUBS. 
Was rebuilding last night and one of my cones has a nasty pit on it. 
I am having trouble sourcing a replacement. 

Some people mentioned the wheels are Weinmann. I recall someone replied and said they are not, but they are a no-name Chinese wheel. 
So...I cannot figure out what the hub brand is. 

I already took the cone to some bike shops in Indianapolis (reputable shops) - and nobody seems comfortable in sourcing a match for it. 
One shop said if I bring in the wheel they should be able to source a new AXLE kit with cones / washers for around $15-20. ASSUMING they can find something where it matches up with the seals, that would be okay...but I don't understand why that would be an easy task if finding a matching sized cone is so difficult. This is for the front wheel. One thing I noticed on the rear is, I don't think the freehub body comes off the hub?

So, if anyone out there has found a matching cone that'd be great. I suppose for now I'll just ride it and not worry. But I'd hate to sink a bunch of money into re-lace the rims some day. And wayyyy down the road, I don't see a lot of options for lower priced wheels that would fit this bike (not finding many QR wheels or forks for that matter).


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought some new rims to lighten things up and help with tubeless, which on the Weinmann's is a pain. At some point I decided to build new wheels instead of reusing the hubs. I didn't know the hubs were cup & cone, that would have made to decision much easier. In any case I hope you can fix them because 190mm hubs are pretty pricey.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i am considering using this bike as a cheap start jump off platform. changing all the non-fat bike parts with left over in the racing parts bin.

i like the idea of 100mm rims. eventually next year changing out to a higher end cranks, wheelset and tires. for me no need to switch to a carbon frame, so aluminum will do. never gonna ride in the dirt anyways.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

This is pretty much what I did. I think the concern is that the rims are hard to set up tubeless, the hub standard has become a non-standard and the 1.125" straight steerer means it's not Bluto or cheap carbon fork enabled.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. While expensive tires are a necessary upgrade for most any fat bike, I'm trying not to sink too much more than I already have into upgrades. 

My brakes never worked well (lots of wobble). Turns out they were probably fine all along...
Bought some used Hayes Mag / new rotors to fix the extreme wobble and while better - the brakes were very shaky / lots of rotor rub still.
So I put more money into new BB7's...same thing which I found odd. Couldn't true the rotor....bought a new one (rotor #4) - and realized that with any new rotor I was getting 4mm of play because the hub itself is not faced correctly. after two hours of tedious hand-truing I was able to get the rotor to where I can use it with very little rub. 

For the price I still think it's a good bike, but I have been unable to find a suitable fork upgrade, or wheels. Everything seems to be going thru axle / tapered steer. I almost bought one of the $140 chinese suspension forks, but at ~6.5 lbs, I can't see doing that from a 2lb rigid fork.

Also haven't really found a solid answer on a crank upgrade so I plan to just replace it with a cheap tapered crank when it wears out...they're easy enough to find.

Again, for the price it's not fair to compare this to $1200 bikes. I have a ton of fun riding this on single track and through snow. Just keep in mind the fork / wheel (and maybe crank) upgrades will be limited.


----------



## Dixsdoks (May 6, 2015)

So I finally picked up a Vinny yesterday. I hadn't noticed at the store but when I got it home I found that in the largest rear cog when I roll the bike bacwards or pedal backwards the chain jumps 1 or 2 gears but seems to be shifting fine otherwise. Could this be a problem with the rear d hanger? The rear d? Or something else. Any ideas????


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone replaced their crank yet? 

I was hoping to find a takeoff Samox, but now I am thinking Sram or RaceFace.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

Was about to order today but the -20% at SA that i was seeing all week is gone  .
I am wanting one for primarily winter riding. Plan to keep everything stock for now except the usual levers/stem/grips/tires.
Thinking about tires I want something budget. Ideally i want Snowshoe XLs or Bulldozers. Will a Snowshoe XL fit in the rear?
For a more budget setup i was thinking of something cheaper. Any recommendations on Jugarnaut 4.5's VERSUS Snowshoe (original not XL) particularly in snow?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

ztbishop said:


> For the price I still think it's a good bike, but I have been unable to find a suitable fork upgrade, or wheels. Everything seems to be going thru axle / tapered steer. I almost bought one of the $140 chinese suspension forks, but at ~6.5 lbs, I can't see doing that from a 2lb rigid fork.
> 
> Also haven't really found a solid answer on a crank upgrade so I plan to just replace it with a cheap tapered crank when it wears out...they're easy enough to find.


I'm thinking about then On One fat fork. It's 1 1/8 straight. Wheels are tricky because of the 190/135 combo.

For a crank I swapped in a Truvativ 175....but I still want something that relaces the BB with a lighter modern style setup.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

dledinger said:


> Anyone replaced their crank yet?
> 
> I was hoping to find a takeoff Samox, but now I am thinking Sram or RaceFace.


Sram X5 was way too narrow. Put the stock crank back on and will be putting the X5 on ebay.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

middlewoodlands said:


> Will a Snowshoe XL fit in the rear?


I would imagine so. I am running Surly Bud / Lou 4.8" combo. My rear is just slightly off true and I had to put a small spacer behind the cassette to stop my chain from rubbing the tire in lowest gear. (I don't recommend that since you don't have a lot of thread to hold the cassette on.) -I didn't want to push the Q-factor out any further on the cranks.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

dledinger said:


> Anyone replaced their crank yet?
> 
> I was hoping to find a takeoff Samox, but now I am thinking Sram or RaceFace.


After I went over a cliff on the Kenai last month and destroyed the outer crank ring, plus a few of my gears when the bike wound up in an aspen tree, I replaced the crank with an SR Suntour XCT 22-32-42 that my mechanic had laying around the shop.

Replaced the cassette too with an OEM, but that's irrelevant to your question


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

ztbishop said:


> I would imagine so. I am running Surly Bud / Lou 4.8" combo. My rear is just slightly off true and I had to put a small spacer behind the cassette to stop my chain from rubbing the tire in lowest gear. (I don't recommend that since you don't have a lot of thread to hold the cassette on.) -I didn't want to push the Q-factor out any further on the cranks.


nice. do you have some pics you could throw up?


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I found a raceface 190mm on eBay. It wasn't cheap. The cinch setup is nice. You probably need to get the 190mm spindle. You might be able to find the previous generation (non-cinch) version of the raceface fatbike cranks around at a decent price. I think samox cranks are not much of an improvement over stock.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I was considering the on one carbon. Their UK store had it cheap. But shipping was pricey, you need to modify the brake adapter (the fork is rear disk spaced) and it doesn't take particularly wide tires. It will be had to get a carbon for for less than $300 (Carver and there's another straight steerer one also $300) if the bike was tapered you could get a carbon fork for probably $100.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah...my worry in ordering a RaceFace is the spacers needed to work with the 100mm BB. Does the crank come with them?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

nbwallace said:


> I was considering the on one carbon. Their UK store had it cheap. But shipping was pricey, you need to modify the brake adapter (the fork is rear disk spaced) and it doesn't take particularly wide tires. It will be had to get a carbon for for less than $300 (Carver and there's another straight steerer one also $300)* if the bike was tapered you could get a carbon fork for probably $100.*


Yup.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

The setup I bought on eBay came with spacers. My understanding is that they can be purchased if needed.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone PLEASE give me a link to a stock replacement tapered BB? Not looking to replace my crankset if at all possible at the moment


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Zero problems setting up tubeless*

Tonight I decided to set the Vinson up tubeless. I've been rocking some Husker Du 27 tpi wire bead tires on it lately and it was time to ditch those schrader valves for presta to aid in the trail to beach transition and then back again. Reading all the horror stories about how difficult it was to set up tubeless I was nervous. I used a Q-tubes tube split in half. Lined that baby up, wiped out the dust and it aired up with no problem on the first shot both the front and rear. I seated the bead at 40 psi. Aired it down squirted in some Stan's baby batter and aired it up again. Zero leaks, zero bead slip, went smooth as glass. I didn't need any foam to build up the bead and it was easier to set these rims up than my moonlander with clown shoes. I have no idea what you guys are using to set up tubeless but split tube has been the only way for me. All other methods failed. The only fault I have had with the bike has been one ridiculously stubborn disc bolt that must have been cross threaded and I cannot get it out to change out the disc. I changed the brakes to XT because the stock ones were terrible. Great bike, great value, a few tweaks and it works really well. So far I changed the saddle, the stem, the brakes, and tires. I'll wear the drivetrain out eventually and change that to a 2X10 setup down the road.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

skamatt23 said:


> Can anyone PLEASE give me a link to a stock replacement tapered BB? Not looking to replace my crankset if at all possible at the moment


I think this is what you want, but measure twice buy once:

Origin8 100x164mm Square Taper Bottom Bracket - Modern Bike


----------



## porkloin (Jun 12, 2014)

ztbishop said:


> Sram X5 was way too narrow. Put the stock crank back on and will be putting the X5 on ebay.


There's an X5 that is fatbike specific. In the future if anybody is looking for an external-bearing or spindled crankset, the spindle width must be able to accomodate the 100mm BB shell!

Amazon.com : SRAM X.5 GXP Crankset with 100mm Bottom Bracket, 175mm : Bike Cranksets And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors

^ Amazon has an X5 100mm spindle with GXP BB for ~$100 - a pretty sweet deal as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Anvil_X said:


> nice. do you have some pics you could throw up?


Yup. Speaking of throw up, I almost did after a month off the bike and then hitting the trail.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

I was using the 100mm shell fat specific SRAM X5 crank. Way too narrow for this bike. It threw off the chain line and put the chain into my tire. Plus without spacers, the crank would hit one side of the frame or the other due to the 190 rear spacing. SRAM X5 won't work with 190 spacing it appears.
Also, the spacers would make the crank stop spinning, as the SRAM bottom bracket doesn't allow for side-load.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

ztbishop said:


> Yup. Speaking of throw up, I almost did after a month off the bike and then hitting the trail.


LOL nice.

Here's the aftermath of my singletrack fun from yesterday evening.

The seat's fine btw. it's just sitting in the back of my truck with the rest of my bike paraphrenalia.

Tell you what though, I wish I had tires with more tread last night. these stock tires are great for scooting around on the road, but doing actual MTB stuff..... not exactly.
Spent half my time throwing rooster tails and making power turns like an oldschool dirt track stock car racer


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

given the things you had to run a 4.8, how do you think a 4.5 would do on this bike?


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Anvil_X said:


> given the things you had to run a 4.8, how do you think a 4.5 would do on this bike?


I think you'd be ok. My back is just slightly out of true, and (only) when in super-granny there was a slight rub on one part of the tire.

Just my opinion but I don't think you'd have issues with 4.5 I figure if I have the insane 190 rear spacing, might as well go bigger than 4". I also tend to order from stores that allow for 'new condition' returns just in case.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

How is the tubeless holding up? 
What specs of Q-tube did you try? 
I wasn't sure if any of the 24 x 2.1 tires at my LBS would be wide enough for split tube.

I'd imagine it's a YMMV thing depending on which tire you use...I generally run tubes in all my tubeless wheels just for my sanity, as I don't want to worry 7 sets of tires needing refilled, drying, etc. However, this is the one bike where I'd hate to be changing a flat in the extreme cold. I've already had my Bud/Lou combo pick up a 4" rusty nail out of the ground. That took a whole lotta pumping after trailside tube repair.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

ztbishop said:


> How is the tubeless holding up?
> What specs of Q-tube did you try?
> I wasn't sure if any of the 24 x 2.1 tires at my LBS would be wide enough for split tube.
> 
> I'd imagine it's a YMMV thing depending on which tire you use...I generally run tubes in all my tubeless wheels just for my sanity, as I don't want to worry 7 sets of tires needing refilled, drying, etc. However, this is the one bike where I'd hate to be changing a flat in the extreme cold. I've already had my Bud/Lou combo pick up a 4" rusty nail out of the ground. That took a whole lotta pumping after trailside tube repair.


So far so good. Zero problems. You need to use a 24"X2.75" tube. The widest tube only. Anything narrower will not work. I've experimented with all and the conclusion is that split tube is the only way to do fat tires/rims if you want zero problems and less issues.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

ztbishop said:


> I think you'd be ok. My back is just slightly out of true, and (only) when in super-granny there was a slight rub on one part of the tire.
> 
> Just my opinion but I don't think you'd have issues with 4.5 I figure if I have the insane 190 rear spacing, might as well go bigger than 4". I also tend to order from stores that allow for 'new condition' returns just in case.


I'm thinking of grabbing a 4.5 to test. If it can't fit in the back, I'll just throw it up front. If it does fit, I'll throw a 5 up front

Then I can use these stock tires to test my DIY stud technique.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

A lot of people are running 4.5 front and rear in this frame. No issues at all.


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

running 4.5 snow shoes without any interference
I think 4.8's would fit no problem except maybe in granny granny gear


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

good to know.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Tubliss*



toothpuller said:


> So far so good. Zero problems. You need to use a 24"X2.75" tube. The widest tube only. Anything narrower will not work. I've experimented with all and the conclusion is that split tube is the only way to do fat tires/rims if you want zero problems and less issues.


I aired the tires down from high pressure (40 psi down to 8). There was some weepage as the bead moved a bit but nothing substantial. I took the bike for a short ride to spread more sealant and the weepage stopped. I trimmed back the split tube, looks great and rides like a magic carpet. This bike is my during the week trainer. Great.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

hey, has anybody tried to put a blackburn outpost rack on their Vinson? my buddy put one on his Norco this week, and told me it has the fittings to mount on bikes without braze-ons

here's a link:

OUTPOST FAT BIKE RACK


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

*Got the Vinson last year, a few upgrades and still content!*

got rid of the V rub missions and got Panasonic ChaoYang 4.9 up front and Kenda Juggernaut Sport 4.5" rear (lots of frame clearance and Maxxis Colossus is a similar tread in a 4.8)! Both fat tires fit with 29er split mod fenders! installed a Thomson 50 mm stem, King H/S, 11-34T 8S cassette/8s chain, 7/8s Shimano XT thumb shifters, and upgraded to FSA Comet 10s cranks (shimmed granny gear with 1 mm spacers so the 8s chain clears shift pins on big ring from granny). XTR 9s Derailleurs and XTR V Brake Levers. Avid Mechanical Brakes. Giant contact switch dropper post. Wisecracker bottle opener H/S spacer.


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> got rid of the V rub missions and got Panasonic ChaoYang 4.9 up front and Kenda Juggernaut Sport 4.5" rear (lots of frame clearance and Maxxis Colossus is a similar tread in a 4.8)! Both fat tires fit with 29er split mod fenders! installed a Thomson 50 mm stem, King H/S, 11-34T 8S cassette/8s chain, 7/8s Shimano XT thumb shifters, and upgraded to FSA Comet 10s cranks (shimmed granny gear with 1 mm spacers so the 8s chain clears shift pins on big ring from granny). XTR 9s Derailleurs and XTR V Brake Levers. Avid Mechanical Brakes. Giant contact switch dropper post. Wisecracker bottle opener H/S spacer.


Hey KB1JKI , where did you order the Chao-yang fat tires? Nice pics, btw.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I got my 4.9" on ebay from an Italian vendor. I don't see the listing on ebay but I think these are the folks that sold me the tire: http://www.ridewill.it/p/en/chaoyan...-9-initial-impressions-review-940419.htmlWhen I bought it, most of the huge tires were sold out but for the Surly BUD/LOU, that were price prohibitive for me at the time, despite the fact that intl shipping was the same cost as the Chao! I got the Kenda 4.5" Jugg for the tractor tread and deep lugs but that Maxxis Colossus has a similar pattern in a 4.8"! The chao has little rolling resistance, has a decent crown so over 10 psi rolls a 2" wide footprint on asphalt and has no perceptible self steer. Riding 5 psi (front) on asphalt for over 20 miles will beat the sidewalls and may pinch flat over curbs, though it's a real nice pressure on single track. I have ridden at 2-3 psi (front) on snow without issue for winter season.The knobs bite but aren't too grabby which I like up front, and they don't bust up snow pack either. this is a great floater with a huge footprint. I usually run the rear jugg at 7-12 psi trail/street and around 4-5 psi in snow and I am 250 lbs.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

My vinson has been a great bike and I mean great but its time to move up and get a slightly better fat bike. I only had 3 problems with the vinson and that's amazing for such a low priced bike.the problems were minor but the headset crapped out so I bought a vp,the brake levers were a little on the cheap side and loosened up to much they were replaced and the brakes just never smoothed out.the brakes are still on it they worked okay but that's about it. for the money I still think its the best entry level fat bike you can buy and rides as good as some bikes costing more.if anyone is looking to buy one let me know it looks like new and has some upgrades.Im letting it go very cheap to make room for another fat bike. located in the akron canton Cleveland ohio area.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Your best bet Craig's List pick up. Shipping would be close to $100. Black Fri should see price drop to $460 new at some retailers... You would have to let go of what could have cost $700 for $250 to be competitive and ship, or $350 for pick up. If the price remained static you could easily ask for more, it is certainly worth $450 lightly used, but that is if the going rate remains $699 new. Don't be surprised to see the price around $560 during the holidays as well. Bicycles depreciate even on the sales floor, let alone used despite a couple upgrades and particularly big box brands. Honestly I would not sell the rig for $250 but tear it down and part it out for more. Try finding wheels for that price! It is actually a reasonable stock weight, and you may upgrade the frame! 9s/10s systems fit the hub body -alas building the bike up in parts is more expensive in the long run. (and there are few front squish options that are not using tapered steer tubes.) If you get no takers, give it to a friend or family member and end up with a ride partner! Good luck!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your advice is right on I would like to get 425.00 firm as its mint except for the brakes not being perfect. I have it on akron canton ohio craigslist right now. I got to ride 3 different fat bikes in the 750.00 to 1200.00 range and the vinson was just about as good.Im going to buy a 1600.00 priced bike a scott big john.rode one last week put money down hope to get it this week so the vinny needs to go. thanks.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Excellent! With a little work the brakes are fine, and it doesn't cost much for someone once buying that rig at a steal for a caliper only upgrade to Avid BB7's with a 180 mm Avid front adapter. I smoked the BB in 2 months and that was my excuse to get FSA Comet 2 piece cranks. Only the hubs are stock bearing assemblies on mine these days. I was sitting on a ton of parts, so upgrades weren't cost prohibitive. Looking at the bikes you are talking about, what comes standard is cheaper to buy as a whole than piecemeal at high margin. Fantastic bike to see if Fat is for you, but as every day machine as a winter commuter or bikepacking rig it is not -without upgrades.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

*Cool, but I'm still on this 'goose ride! (For now.)*

Oh, since the wheels still work, I may end up getting an 11-36t 10s Cassette that fits, the OneUp 40/16t cog swap out kit, $30 10s chain, 10s XT RD, and Paul Thumbies... I have a pair of DuraAce 10s Barcons in the tool box! I can dump the (Albeit wonderful) 7/8s XT thumb shifters and 11-34t 8s for a crazy range in finer steps and maintain thumb shifters in a contemporary 10s configuration! I doubt the 'goose frame is heat treated and the clock is ticking on a stress failure. So after that, it's time to stash some cash for a Triton Frame! 



! Somehow I have to buy a shelter/tarp/sleep bag/sleep pad/cook set n such to fit inside my current project:


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

I ended up selling the vinson today and it only took 3 days. these bikes are popular thats for sure.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

My car with my Vinson locked in the trunk was stolen from work last Friday. Pretty bummed, glad it was a cheapy. They ditched the car 4 hours later, left the aftermarket stereo and speakers, Lake shoes, helmet, and Camelbak. Only took the Vinson and a floor pump??? These things must be in real high demand 









****


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Tubeless checking in. NO burps, farts, tire rolls etc. Still going strong and holding pressure. Split tube for the win.


----------



## mattmerola (Oct 1, 2015)

These are now being sold with Kenda Juggernaut Sport tires...not Vee Missions if anyone cares.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

BIGFAT29 said:


> My vinson has been a great bike and I mean great but its time to move up and get a slightly better fat bike. I only had 3 problems with the vinson and that's amazing for such a low priced bike.the problems were minor but the headset crapped out so I bought a vp,the brake levers were a little on the cheap side and loosened up to much they were replaced and the brakes just never smoothed out.the brakes are still on it they worked okay but that's about it. for the money I still think its the best entry level fat bike you can buy and rides as good as some bikes costing more.if anyone is looking to buy one let me know it looks like new and has some upgrades.Im letting it go very cheap to make room for another fat bike. located in the akron canton Cleveland ohio area.


I'm at the same crossroads with my Vinson. I still like it, but I've found its limitations for racing and I can no longer trust the bike to get me to the finish line safely. 
The best bang for the buck upgrades were tires. I switched to Bulldozers. 
Brake levers and good cables/housings. I used Avid Speed Dial levers. My headset crapped out too. During the Birkie no less. I replaced it with a snazzy orange Origin 8. The brake rotors warped during that race also.
I had converted to 3x10, but switched back to 3x8 with a 20T granny gear. It works great and 20/32 almost matches 22/36 for $20 off ebay.
For my front shifting I got the Problem Solvers direct mount clamp and an X7 FD. The Alivio FD was just a little to flex/finicky for my taste when racing.
I also replaced the seatpost with an UNO carbon one with a Problem Solvers shim. The saddle is a Specialized Ti Henge. The stem is a Race Face Ride 60mm. The bars are Race Face Atlas 785mm risers, and the grips are Troy Lee ODI lock ons.

I am heavier than many. My weigh fluctuates between 210 to 250 depending on the season. I am not an overly aggressive rider, but I like to have fun and race. None of my bikes are high end, but I've built them the way I like them. The reason I don't trust the bike, is the fork and wheels.

Under hard braking I can see the fork flexing excessively on the brake side, which makes it pull a little to that side. When I am out of the saddle muscling up a hill I can hear both the front and rear brakes rubbing which indicates flex. My steel forks on other bikes do this too but not as much as the aluminum one on the Vinson. I do not see or hear any flex with my rigid carbon forks. On three occasions I've had a QR pop open due to this flex. The first time it happened was last winter when hopping over a curb. The front popped open, but the lawyer lips saved me. Another time was last spring during a sloppy, snowy commute when a car made me go off the shoulder of the road. The rear tire slid out and I ended up on the ground. I found the rear wheel in the middle of the street. The third and final time occurred a few weeks ago while riding singletrack. I was muscling up a climb and had to lift the front end over a root. Well the QR popped and this time the wheel came off. Its a good thing I am good at crashing or I'd be missing teeth or worse. I also hate the fact that when running anything less than 10psi the tires squeak like crazy on the cheap Weinmann rims.

I still love the bike and might keep it for gravel grinding and neighborhood rides with my son. My brother-in-law has expressed interest in it though, so it will still be in the family if I do sell it.

Now I need to figure out which new bike to buy.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

My girlfriend has already claimed mine. She added an asterisk though when she said that the next bike I got would be the last, lest we become "weird bike people". it bums me out to no end because my singlespeed is for groceries, family trips and bikejoring, while the Vinson does everything else. I'd really like to get a touring bike for long hauls, but as it stands, I'll just have to get one REALLY good frame that I can retrofit depending on the mission. though the thought of racing wheels and a road bike bar on a fatbike frame is amusing enough to make it worthwhile. Sorta like a souped up dodge neon.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

There is a mongoose fat bike page on Facebook, (https://www.facebook.com/groups/613073762054967/) as well as a general fat bike page, (https://www.facebook.com/groups/326108427417580/). You can find a bunch of enthusiasts that have modified their Vinsons, and some that may have interest in yours. (These general groups are likely not for selling or trading, however there are a couple fat bike trading pages on Facebook as well! https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatbiketrader/) The Fat bikes pages will fill you in on other fat bikes, spec, prices, testimonials etc... I have noticed the flex and shutter of the forks by locking up the front and releasing the brakes suddenly. It is disconcerting where aluminum often fails from fatigue. I'm a big guy and not a fan of carbon up front either. I will say that I noticed the same phenomenon on my friend's Surly Moonlander to a similar extent, and find it forgivable on that bike, as steel will better survive (or simply bend) vs eventual catastrophic instant failure. I suspect this shutter is due to the mass of the wheels as compared to skinny wheels, but I will have to check as I have never noticed this before. I have been perfectly satisfied with this bike because, for the price point, it is reasonably standardized for most contemporary parts, it is aluminum and a reasonable weight, albeit not necessarily heat treated. The hubs are not sealed bearings, and the rim seems are not welded... this is not a performance issue and if maintained for winter and trail riding are problem free. The reason to upgrade would be for a contemporary standard tapered head tube for suspension forks, a lighter heat treated frame, and upgrading parts is most affordable by buying them in bulk at cost (on a new bike) rather than piece meal.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

One thing you can do is get a Triton Fat bike frame (last you ever need Gallery | Triton) get an internal speed hub with belt drive. The belt will last 8000+ miles be trouble free more so than the average single speed, and you will still have the luxury of 3/7/8/14 speeds depending on the hub you choose. The beauty is, with disc brakes, you can run either 26"x4-5" wheels, or 29"x2-3" wheels depending on your mood/whim/application.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> One thing you can do is get a Triton Fat bike frame (last you ever need Gallery | Triton) get an internal speed hub with belt drive. The belt will last 8000+ miles be trouble free more so than the average single speed, and you will still have the luxury of 3/7/8/14 speeds depending on the hub you choose. The beauty is, with disc brakes, you can run either 26"x4-5" wheels, or 29"x2-3" wheels depending on your mood/whim/application.


Oh look, there goes a ton of my money...... Just walking itself right on out of my bank account. not even making a pitstop in my wallet.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

yup. do you buy a new bike every few years or once every couple decades? it's context.


----------



## fatbikenewbie (Jan 13, 2015)

*upgrade from Vinson*



slowride454 said:


> I'm at the same crossroads with my Vinson. I still like it, but I've found its limitations for racing and I can no longer trust the bike to get me to the finish line safely.
> The best bang for the buck upgrades were tires. I switched to Bulldozers.
> Brake levers and good cables/housings. I used Avid Speed Dial levers. My headset crapped out too. During the Birkie no less. I replaced it with a snazzy orange Origin 8. The brake rotors warped during that race also.
> I had converted to 3x10, but switched back to 3x8 with a 20T granny gear. It works great and 20/32 almost matches 22/36 for $20 off ebay.
> ...


hey guys, i do alot of lurking on this forum and truly appreciate the hard earned lessons from everyone. that said, i love my Vinson, rode it almost daily since last December. upgraded tires to on one floaters, then to bulldozers, both great upgrades with NO rub issues front and back. along with avid brake levers and new headset, like many others. BUT after lots of web browsing and a several demo rides, pulled the trigger on a 2015 Salsa Blackborow and could not be happier. Vinson is a great fatbike period. i never rode a bike regularly in my life, and now ride almost daily due to having so much fun on a fatbike. To each his own if they desire to upgrade parts or bikes. thanks!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*replacing my vinson with big jon by scott*



slowride454 said:


> I'm at the same crossroads with my Vinson. I still like it, but I've found its limitations for racing and I can no longer trust the bike to get me to the finish line safely.
> The best bang for the buck upgrades were tires. I switched to Bulldozers.
> Brake levers and good cables/housings. I used Avid Speed Dial levers. My headset crapped out too. During the Birkie no less. I replaced it with a snazzy orange Origin 8. The brake rotors warped during that race also.
> I had converted to 3x10, but switched back to 3x8 with a 20T granny gear. It works great and 20/32 almost matches 22/36 for $20 off ebay.
> ...


I sold my vinson and bought a 2016 scott big jon.retails for 1600.00 got mine for 1500.00 and tax. its got components that much more expensive fat bikes have. it has thru axles,raceface crank,shimano brakes, a slx rear der,schwalbe 4.8 tires,syncros 80 mm rims and it weighs a little over 32 lbs.you would pay close to 2000.00 for some other fat bike brands with these components. the scott fat bike rides great but I loved my vinson. I think I took the vinson as far as I could without spending much more on it. I needed something just a little more reliable and a few pounds lighter.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Well done. the through axles are stiffer, the component upgrades are longer lasting across the miles, and the lighter bike are worth the money. It does say a great deal that the mongoose Vinson does the job very well as entry level rig at a 1/4 of the price! There is a place for the Vinson, as there is a place for higher end rigs. The Vinson is worth the price as are the better built higher end variety. It's all about application, otherwise the value is consistent.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anyone managed to put a front suspension fork on their Vinson??

I picked up a Vinson at Sports Authority a few weeks ago thanks in a large part to this thread. This thing is a blast!
However, yesterdays ride through miles of boulder filled New England single track has me feeling like I just ripped up a sidewalk with a jackhammer. Still, the boys on their full suspension 29'ers were all ready to go get a fatbike for this winter!
I am seriously looking for some 100 mm plus suspension forks that'll fit the 1 1/8 head tube, and that rules out the RockShox Bluto's unless I'm missing something.

Does anyone have a suspension setup in front that's working for them?
Thanks!


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

FatVinson said:


> Has anyone managed to put a front suspension fork on their Vinson??
> 
> I picked up a Vinson at Sports Authority a few weeks ago thanks in a large part to this thread. This thing is a blast!
> However, yesterdays ride through miles of boulder filled New England single track has me feeling like I just ripped up a sidewalk with a jackhammer. Still, the boys on their full suspension 29'ers were all ready to go get a fatbike for this winter!
> ...


I keep eyeing the lefty conversion


----------



## mike74653 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Flash Sale?*

Sports Authority is running a sale from 10am until 10pm ET on 11/2 today for the Mongoose Vinson. I just bought one for a grand total of $391.50 online. That price includes $34.51 tax and free shipping and in store assembly. Coupon code 20OFF75 gets you 20% off!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! I called a ride buddy and he ordered one with the discount code. He paid a little less in taxes. unbeatable value.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks
I just snagged one for 379 shipped to the door

Will make a great bike to bring friends along in the winter


----------



## mike74653 (Nov 3, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

mike74653 said:


> Sports Authority is running a sale from 10am until 10pm ET on 11/2 today for the Mongoose Vinson. I just bought one for a grand total of $391.50 online. That price includes $34.51 tax and free shipping and in store assembly. Coupon code 20OFF75 gets you 20% off!


THANK YOU!!! It was $381.98 with tax and shipping for me here in NJ. Such a deal...thanks to you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

FatVinson said:


> Has anyone managed to put a front suspension fork on their Vinson??
> 
> I picked up a Vinson at Sports Authority a few weeks ago thanks in a large part to this thread. This thing is a blast!
> However, yesterdays ride through miles of boulder filled New England single track has me feeling like I just ripped up a sidewalk with a jackhammer. Still, the boys on their full suspension 29'ers were all ready to go get a fatbike for this winter!
> ...


have you tried lowering the tire pressure? I do a lot of singletrack with huge roots, and the ride was intolerable until I deflated the tires significantly. when they're running high, it's like riding my uncle's tractor going over speedbumps, then when I had them around 10 PSI, the tire would almost engulf the roots, and it felt like rolling on a cloud


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

11nine, carver, and Aeko forks may offer straight steer tube forks. They're all a pretty penny and won't work with your next frame. let some air out of your tires.
Sneak Peak: ?Renegade? Fat Bike Suspension Fork Coming from RST | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## mike74653 (Nov 3, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I have an 11 9 lulu fork on a different bike. It's an excellent fork but hard for me to justify the price

If anyone has a carbon fork they bought and have some buyers regret, and would work with the factory hub can you pm me?

I would not mind a more durable fork, even though my bike has not arrived

I'm guessing brakes are in my future 

Got lost in this thread last night


----------



## justin.wholey (May 19, 2015)

I just put new Studded 45NRTH Dillinger 5's on my Vinson with stock rims with standard tubes. At 30psi the rear rubs the chain slightly in the lowest granny gear. At 20 psi there is about a mm of clearance. At 10 psi there is 2mm of clearance. Most of the time I'll be between 5 and 10 psi so I can't imagine this being an issue unless the tire stretches appreciably. I'll post again if that happens. The tolerance is pretty close, so I could see getting a tire a little more out of true and rubbing the chain at the lower pressures, just a heads up.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

toothpuller said:


> So far so good. Zero problems. You need to use a 24"X2.75" tube. The widest tube only. Anything narrower will not work. I've experimented with all and the conclusion is that split tube is the only way to do fat tires/rims if you want zero problems and less issues.


I wonder how these 20" x 3" tubes would work? Sunlite Bicycle Tube 20 x 2.75-3.00 (406 ISO) SCHRADER Valve A little bit cheaper than the Q-tube 24", don't know if there would be any other pros/cons.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

Anvil_X said:


> have you tried lowering the tire pressure? I do a lot of singletrack with huge roots, and the ride was intolerable until I deflated the tires significantly. when they're running high, it's like riding my uncle's tractor going over speedbumps, then when I had them around 10 PSI, the tire would almost engulf the roots, and it felt like rolling on a cloud


I have lowered the tire pressure and continue to notice what a difference it makes. I get the cloud vs tractor analogy and am slowly deflating my way to that cloud. I would still love some way to get a set of white Blutos mounted on the nose though!
Thanks!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Lefty! Go Lefty!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The lefty is a decent option and you can easily swap out steer tubes later, so it's upgradable. I was hoping the head shock used a 1 1/8" 'cuz I'd just weld on a wider uni-crown. I still have 3 Girvins kicking about to transform also. I think there's a version of the lefty coming out that will handle a 5" tire. I'm a fat bastard and run a 4.9" ChaoYang up front and 4.5" Kenda juggernaut rear. I have run as low as 2 psi in the Chao and 3 psi in the Jugg on snowshoe pack in deep snow. this will piss off the sidewall and be a bear to control on hardpack. I have run 5 up front and 7 rear and loved it on trails... however I was an idiot and tried launching up sharp granite steps. The first two steps made 3 snake bite pinches... that's 6 holes in the tube and poked a 2mm hole in the sidewall near the bead in the back. I patched the inside of the tire and replaced the tube. Even at 12 PSI in the rear and 8 PSI up front on asphalt, the front tire sidewall is showing thread, after a 30 mile road excursion; but that's still comfy in tech single track and worry free in rock gardens, while not being too bouncy at speed on rough descents with roots and rocks... still dreamy down loose fist sized gravel wash out areas as compared to skinny compadres. Cannondale, Professional and Trusted Lefty and Head Shock Service Performed by Craig Smith


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

FatVinson said:


> I have lowered the tire pressure and continue to notice what a difference it makes. I get the cloud vs tractor analogy and am slowly deflating my way to that cloud. I would still love some way to get a set of white Blutos mounted on the nose though!
> Thanks!


bummer. best luck finding the fork then, I'll be lurking for the pics when you do


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone know if a surly Knard 4.8 will clear in the rear? Tried searching the thread for this info but struck out. Thanks.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Anyone know if a surly Knard 4.8 will clear in the rear? Tried searching the thread for this info but struck out. Thanks.


I think there were some dudes who did about twenty pages or so, but lost their granny gears in the process. the consensus I hear is that 4.5 fits just fine in the back, and 5 is fine up front.

So if you want to test, just get one, try it on the back, and if it fits, get another. If not, throw that sucker on the front and go with the next best thing in the back.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

look at Bishop's comments on the lower end of page 34 and the top of page 35. those seem to be relevant to your question

Also: I replied twice, and it appears this second reply started a new page. just FYI


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. Hoping the 4.8 knard is slightly smaller than the Lou so I don't have to mess with spacers and such. I guess I'll be the gunea pig. 

Jensen has the 60tpi 4.8 knard for like $35. Cheap enough for me to roll the dice and give it a try front and back. If it's a no go in e back, I'll just keep it as a spare front.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Just scored a gently ridden Lou / bud set

Getting more excited


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | Planet X

One more thing

This looks like a good deal for those looking for s fork upgrade

On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | On - One


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey, uh if you guys were wondering...








The Mission tires can be studded with 1/4 inch #6 screws.
I imagine that they'd be more effective if I put a ton more on them, but I was in my experiment phase, so I said "Screw it" to spending another hour or two on the screws and just started making chains out of like ten bucks in chain plus some zip ties.





















I got about halfway done with the front wheel before I figured out a technique to keep the heads of the zipties inside the rim, which helps with clearance. the fork easily has clearance, but it'll be important when I do the back tire.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Grip Studs Screw-In Tire Studs | Traction in Ice, Snow and Dirt | 1000 Tire Stud I had a Nokian Hakkapeliitta with a slash in the sidewall, I plucked out 300 studs and I'll likely push them into 45 North Dillinger 4.8" for the rear and possibly 5.05" Vee Rubber Snowshoe up front for a lot less money than stock studded versions as they still have stud pockets. for meaty tires without such stud pockets the grip studs are the way to go.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

A dollar a stud? At 150 per tire seems super cost prohibitive 

Am I missing something here?

You can get d5 studded for 225 no?


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

the D5 studded goes for 250 up here, and the D4 goes for 165-225 depending on the shop.

Either way, there's about zero chance that I'd get a 3-500 dollar set of tires for a 400 dollar bike.

But then again, I don't race. I use this bike for hunting wolves and bears.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I understand, that's why I'm buying the $130 versions and recycling studs from dead tires! (I plucked 300 carbide studs out of a Nokian Hakkapeliitta with a slash in the side wall) I'm not fast enough to race or hunt bears and wolves... So, basically I'm bear and wolf bait. Actually I'm pretty well marbled, I would taste awesome! Any high end parts I acquire will ultimately end up on a Triton Frame, but there is no better value than a Vinson to dip your toes into fat biking!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Gotcha!!

Thanks again for all the posts! I've thoroughly enjoyed reading through this

My parts have started to arrive

As to where the Vinson is??? Unclear but will arrive shortly from sports authority

I was in a brick and mortar store and saw one and I was pretty excited

This will make a fine number 3!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Congrats! A couple guys I met cutting new local trails rolled in on Fat bikes too! I'm anticipating snow, but if the weather holds I'm diggin new trails! it was 70° all last week! 60° today! Hopefully I'll see you posting on the mongoose fat bike, or fat bike Facebook pages too!


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> I understand, that's why I'm buying the $130 versions and recycling studs from dead tires! (I plucked 300 carbide studs out of a Nokian Hakkapeliitta with a slash in the side wall) I'm not fast enough to race or hunt bears and wolves... So, basically I'm bear and wolf bait. Actually I'm pretty well marbled, I would taste awesome! Any high end parts I acquire will ultimately end up on a Triton Frame, but there is no better value than a Vinson to dip your toes into fat biking!


yeah if I get a nice fancypants rig I'll probably do something similar. Aside from price, I'm just frankly tired of getting snooted by the local bike shops around here whenever I go looking for good tires.

Every time I go in to the LBS to get high-end stuff (like a viscacha, or new surly handlebars or whatnot), I start talking with the dude, and he's super-friendly until he asks what kind of bike I have. then he just pretty much ends the conversation as fast as he can, which is kinda stupid on his part considering how much I spend in his shop.

The last straw was this week when I went in with my daughter, and she said aloud "Hey, I don't see your bike in here! why don't they have your bike for sale?" and the dude replied from across the store: "That's because we don't sell trash here, sweetie."

Another LBS owner saw my bike on my truck's rack, and told me he wouldn't sell anything to me if it was going on "That Bike", and that if I wanted to be serious about bicycles, I should buy one of the 2500 dollar bicycles in his shop.

About the only people who don't cop an attitude with me because I have a mongoose are the guys at REI.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I've worked for REI, and several shops over the years. Some shops are clicky, cross country riders, down hill or freeride nuts, roadies, bmx punks... each with their own attitudes, bias, and elitism all to reinforce their outward ego of their inner "cool"... REI guys are kinda zen because they see the real deal that isn't some popular personality buying extreme weather hiking boots, but just some random dude hiking Everest. A lot of shops are not about the customer apparently. Even if you did have an opinion regarding Huffy for yourself or the market you support, it's about the customer (their confidence, satisfaction, and their money) as well as education. Sure, educating a customer means you are taking them seriously, and that's an opportunity to demonstrate what you know and how you can help them. instead of getting a "no" when "can I help you" is asked, "where do you ride that fat bike" is a conversation starter and leads to suggesting needs that can be answered with products. The seed is planted regardless of a sale, but more importantly they are aware you can offer insight experience, and that is why this shop stands above the rest... just in the fact that you are now already invested. If someone is looking at bikes, get them off the sales floor and on a fit bike, just establish their budget and they'll stop shopping other outfitters! Back to their misunderstanding, Schwinn, Mongoose, GT, Diamond Back and many other brands were not initially "cheap" bikes. They were the ****. Obviously that means nothing if they fail and get bought out, apparently "cool" is an impermanent state, just ask the next generation! The market rewards what sells. Big box store bikes sell. Internet shops sell. Brick and mortar best get their act together and check their attitudes. "Cheap" is subjective. If someone rides an inexpensive bike that holds up fine for their 2 mile commute once a week, they have made a sound purchase! That is perfectly respectable! If someone rides a tank up that monster hill, that is perfectly respectable! Bike shops depend on people starting to ride crappily built rigs that force them to the experts to sort out after untrained assemblers leave customers unsatisfied. You now have someone in your store! If the quality of the materials or product means that it won't stay in adjustment, tell the truth, explain why, do what you can, or sell them what they need -don't spit in their face! A disillusioned customer is no longer a customer, nor are any of their ride buddies, co workers, or their friends and families... That's the shop's bread and butter! The problem with the Dolomite is the axles and bottom brackets are not standardized and can not be ordered, so a bent or stripped axle is not something the shop can source and repair... Looking at the Vinson, there are no equivalent $500 fat bikes avail in a shop period, but the frame is standardized except for a tapered steer tube only relevant to the latest forks, and the parts are consistent with a $400 entry level mountain bike in the shop, so if it's "cheap" so are the bikes they sell! Hole in the wall shops are usually Hippy types that employ college kids, alternative lifestyle folks, stoners, and a couple teenagers to do time consuming menial crap or work for pennies while you train them. I'm guessing a snobby elitist sales dweeb that believes he's better than anyone else because he has the nicest shifters or a teenage twit that knows **** all made that remark to your kid. If that's the shop's general consensus however, they did you a favor -stay away! Larger, better established shops generally only get there because they've evolved or have a better understanding regarding the bottom line, and should attitude become more important, they will evaporate as the dinosaurs did... Just like blaming you for spending what you think is a reasonable amount of $, they also resent the competition for undercutting them. Why they are failing is because they forget they have more to offer such as service, parts on hand today, and expertise and advice so you buy once, buy right, and don't buy again for your application. It's not the consumer or the competition that they should resent, it's their own ignorance! Money, like sales is earned. Sales are earned by effective expertise in quality advice and labor consistent with the consumer's needs at a good value. They are showing their ignorance in proclaiming you are ignorant in what you purchased... apparently they don't know you or your motivations, and can not adapt nor bring you around to what they feel would serve you best like a higher end rig! The irony is, that they don't profit off bikes! after storing and pitching them, the margin is so fine it's not even worth selling them but for the fact that it draws people in. The $ is the labor, accessories, clothing, parts -the **** you're buying!! If you upgrade your parts piecemeal vs buying a whole new bike you would spend double just in margin that they would pocket. They should be cool in pointing that out and offering a bike, but fools to stop you! Print this out and just leave it on their counter...


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Does at Iscg 05 mount chain guide work on a vinson?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

There are frames with the mount plates to receive the chain guide back plate mount bolts as part of the bottom bracket shell. An adapter that is bolted behind the bb cup like an e-type front derailleur that allows you to mount the chain guide are available. The Vinson would require the adapter. The adapters do not prevent the back plate from rotating when the bash guard is struck as if it were part of the bb shell, but not an issue 99% of the time depending on how you ride. To The Point - Chain Guides - Pinkbike

The newer version you speak of is for larger bb shells. if there is an adapter for the bb to the back plate of the larger shell down to the old school bb shell you're in luck. Otherwise you need to fabricate it. This looks right, http://www.amazon.com/thirteen-hive-ISCG05-Bracket-Adapter/dp/B001IOU5W0

While this is only for "BSA" bb shells.
Amazon.com : MRP BB to ISCG-05 Adapter : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool info

Thanks!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Anvil_X said:


> ... Every time I go in to the LBS to get high-end stuff (like a viscacha, or new surly handlebars or whatnot), I start talking with the dude, and he's super-friendly until he asks what kind of bike I have. ...Another LBS owner saw my bike on my truck's rack, and told me he wouldn't sell anything to me if it was going on "That Bike", and that if I wanted to be serious about bicycles, I should buy one of the 2500 dollar bicycles in his shop...


Sure is short sighted of them. I've got a Dolo and my local fat LBS thinks it's hilarious. But then I've got 1/4" copper tube housing brake housing, and I'm working on aluminum crutches upsidedown on the rear axle for supporting a loaf seat. I've also spent lots of time pointing out to people what's cheap about my bike and how much nicer a "real" one is; the fat LBS has got around $12K of business that my bike has steered there.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

yeah, especially since I've spent more than the bike is worth at their store in upgrades. The thing is, the normal joes that work there are good guys, and when I told them what I was up to with upgrading the vinson until I found out what I want in a 907, they were totally cool with it, and think it's awesome. their boss, the old guy who runs the place is the dill-hole that keeps treating me like crap whenever I go in there.

Luckily, there are two other LBSs in the area that are run by really cool people, and REI is just as far from my house as the dill-hole shop. I just don't get why that dude rags on me so much. I come in his store all the time, check out the new expensive bikes, talk to a sales rep about what I'm looking to get next year when I have the cash, spend like a hundred or so bucks on something new for the vinson, then leave. For pete's sake they just had to wait a year and they'd have me buying a 907 from them PLUS the ~1,000 dollars I would have spent total on upgrades for the vinson!
I was practically throwing money at them and he couldn't stop being a jerk. 

Oh well.

In other news, the chained tires performed flawlessly out at the park today. And I need to get in shape.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Anvil_X said:


> yeah if I get a nice fancypants rig I'll probably do something similar. Aside from price, I'm just frankly tired of getting snooted by the local bike shops around here whenever I go looking for good tires.
> 
> Every time I go in to the LBS to get high-end stuff (like a viscacha, or new surly handlebars or whatnot), I start talking with the dude, and he's super-friendly until he asks what kind of bike I have. then he just pretty much ends the conversation as fast as he can, which is kinda stupid on his part considering how much I spend in his shop.
> 
> ...


That's just flat out $hitty. I would have kept my composure in front of my daughter, but I would have gone back and had words with him without my daughter. I certainly wouldn't set foot in that place again.

I think KB1JKI hit the nail on the head with his post. It's just such bad business...he's intentionally trying to embarrass his customers. Purely dumb.

On a separate note my Vinson showed up today a day early. I opened the box and to my surprise it is sporting Kenda Juggernaut 60tpi tires, not the Vee Mission tires I expected. I have two big Knards coming in from Jenson on Wed, and was planning on switching the stock tires out immediately but now I'm not sure if I will.

I'm only two weeks past a crash that left me with a separated shoulder and some fractured or strained ribs, so I can't even ride yet, and once I can, I'll be cruising some local rail trails for a while until I'm healed Well enough to hit the trails. I have about 1-2 miles of road to ride to get to the rail trail, and the trail is packed gravel and hard pack dirt. These tires might be well suited for it. I thought about throwing a set of mini ape hanger MC handlebars onto one of my bikes so I can ride now without any pressure on my shoulder, just to scoot around the neighborhood with my kids, but I know that's an awful idea.

Anyway, for those that ordered around the same time as me, maybe you'll have the Kendas as well.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine arrived today. A weeks turn around 

Unexpected but what a surprise 

Already have bud mounted on the front

A 65mm stem and some race face ride goodies with some avid calipers

should have it ready to roll in a day

Now if only the rain holds off

Thanks for all the advice

I'll post a complete pic soon


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey, speaking of assembly, does anybody know what the seatpost tube diameter is off the top of their heads? I'm looking to get a Redshift seatpost to make it easier for me to use the horns of my Casey's Crazy Bar while still being able to switch back to normal geometry.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

31.6

I had a seat post in the bin that was 31.6 and fit perfectly


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks!

if it weren't for the logo, I don't think that Mongoose would recognize my bike soon..


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Canoe said:


> Sure is short sighted of them. I've got a Dolo and my local fat LBS thinks it's hilarious. But then I've got 1/4" copper tube housing brake housing, and I'm working on aluminum crutches upsidedown on the rear axle for supporting a loaf seat. I've also spent lots of time pointing out to people what's cheap about my bike and how much nicer a "real" one is; the fat LBS has got around $12K of business that my bike has steered there.


exactly


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I'll have to put the calipers on the stock UNO post, pretty sure it isn't 31.6. the stock 30.9 post from my Giant Trance fit real snug and didn't slide in very smooth as it was machined like a Thomson so you can hear the rough surface if you scratch at it with a finger nail. I had to bust out the flex hone to get a Giant Contact Switch Dropper in there which is only avail in 30.9. It is possible that later generations of Vinson have a different spec. Get the bike first and measure it before ordering.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll just throw my buddy's redshift in there and see if it fits. pretty sure he's got all of their shims too, so we'll find out by trial and error.


BTW, I did a second test of the improvised tire chains..... and they're freakin awful. I was going downhill and pedaling as hard as I could to maintain speed. Great for traction on ice though. 

So I'm probably going to cut them off tomorrow.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Just as well dude. plastic zip ties become brittle in the cold and tend to snap. You probably would have caught a chain in the teeth. There are metal zip ties, but there is the potential of slicing into the tire. There is the question of durability, but perhaps smaller diameter chain or even cable would work. if you mated cable hoops on either side of the tire with cables running over the top of the tire and slightly smaller than the tire diameter, then inflating the tire would secure them in place without the need for securing around the rim. I should think that even cutting steel bead from an old set of tires and connecting them with steel cable over the top of the tire would be light, grab ice and snow, and have far less drag than chain. the hardware would be simple, a wire cable crimp sleeve should do it... make your two cable hoops that are the outer rim diameter. hoop your cross cables at one end through the cable crimps and crimp them. slide the hoop cable through the cross cable hoop ends and crimp the hoop closed. with the tire under inflated, set the wheel on its side with the hoop and cross cables under it. set the second crimped closed hoop on top of the wheel. pull a cross cable over the tire, pass through the cable crimp, around the hoop facing you and back through the crimp. Do the same at the opposite point of the wheel, then the pair 90° from that pair and around the wheel as if you are tightening car tire lugs. once the hoops are roughly centered on both sidewalls, then use a 4th hand tool to gradually pull the cables tighter 3mm at a time in pairs at opposite points on the wheel and crimp. Use SIS cutters to trim the excess. This is important, peel the tire off the rim, pluck it out from inside the cable web, and coat the cable crimps with 2 part epoxy to cover the ends of the cables. should you or your clothing touch spinning wheels with exposed steel wire, crash onto or into someone or slide a body part across exposed steel wire you could be slashed, disfigured or maimed. So balls of epoxy should cover your cable ends.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

*Carbon Fiber Fenders.*

I've done a little poking around for a winter fender solution for the Vinson and came across Ryan in Racine, Wisconsin who builds carbon fiber racing fenders for himself and his ice-biking buddies. He was kind enough to hit up a pal who works for Pacific for a Vinson to test fit them with. I just wanted to share the mock up with the forum in case anyone else is interested in fenders for the upcoming winter season!



























His listing on eBay for these is:

*Ice Racing carbon fiber kevlar motorcycle fender 18" 19" 21" wheel Cafe Racer*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ice-Racing-carbon-fiber-kevlar-motorcycle-fender-18-19-21-wheel-Cafe-Racer-/331548977849?hash=item4d31dbeab9:g:FhsAAOSwBLlVTA1r&vxp=mtr

Ride ON!


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Just as well dude. plastic zip ties become brittle in the cold and tend to snap. You probably would have caught a chain in the teeth. There are metal zip ties, but there is the potential of slicing into the tire. There is the question of durability, but perhaps smaller diameter chain or even cable would work. if you mated cable hoops on either side of the tire with cables running over the top of the tire and slightly smaller than the tire diameter, then inflating the tire would secure them in place without the need for securing around the rim. I should think that even cutting steel bead from an old set of tires and connecting them with steel cable over the top of the tire would be light, grab ice and snow, and have far less drag than chain. the hardware would be simple, a wire cable crimp sleeve should do it... make your two cable hoops that are the outer rim diameter. hoop your cross cables at one end through the cable crimps and crimp them. slide the hoop cable through the cross cable hoop ends and crimp the hoop closed. with the tire under inflated, set the wheel on its side with the hoop and cross cables under it. set the second crimped closed hoop on top of the wheel. pull a cross cable over the tire, pass through the cable crimp, around the hoop facing you and back through the crimp. Do the same at the opposite point of the wheel, then the pair 90° from that pair and around the wheel as if you are tightening car tire lugs. once the hoops are roughly centered on both sidewalls, then use a 4th hand tool to gradually pull the cables tighter 3mm at a time in pairs at opposite points on the wheel and crimp. Use SIS cutters to trim the excess. This is important, peel the tire off the rim, pluck it out from inside the cable web, and coat the cable crimps with 2 part epoxy to cover the ends of the cables. should you or your clothing touch spinning wheels with exposed steel wire, crash onto or into someone or slide a body part across exposed steel wire you could be slashed, disfigured or maimed. So balls of epoxy should cover your cable ends.


good point! totally didn't occur to me that the chains would fly off like that. Another possible solution, since I have a TON of zip ties, is to just run those around the tire. that way, if they break, I can just replace the sucker in ten seconds and not have metal of any kind on the tire. the next step would be a test of your wire idea if the ziptiees don't fly.

either that, or I'll just continue inserting quarter inch screws for ******* studs.



FatVinson said:


> I've done a little poking around for a winter fender solution for the Vinson and came across Ryan in Racine, Wisconsin who builds carbon fiber racing fenders for himself and his ice-biking buddies. He was kind enough to hit up a pal who works for Pacific for a Vinson to test fit them with. I just wanted to share the mock up with the forum in case anyone else is interested in fenders for the upcoming winter season!
> 
> View attachment 1027816
> View attachment 1027817
> ...


That's freakin' neat-o dude.

I've been using these guys for a while. they cost about 40 bucks for the set at the LBS, and they're adjustable/removable, which works great when I'm doing some gnarly stuff like really muddy singletrack, and when I need to switch out the roostertail for my viscacha on hunts or other long-range tomfoolery. the only thing that stinks is the attach method on the seatpost. I wrapped my seatpost in griptape to give it that little extra traction

















Those carbon fiber ones would be pretty sweet for in-town mayhem though. What are those things using as attachment points to the frame?


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

Anvil_X said:


> Those carbon fiber ones would be pretty sweet for in-town mayhem though. What are those things using as attachment points to the frame?


He's working up some mounting options this week, but it looks pretty straight forward since the Vinson already has many of the holes already in place on the frame. The front fender is going to need a little something extra to secure the top and bottom, but I'm thinking little aluminum stays should do the trick. The thing I'm looking forward to is having a fender that will divert most of the muck away from the chain and derailleurs. I'll post more pics once I get them mounted.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

FatVinson said:


> He's working up some mounting options this week, but it looks pretty straight forward since the Vinson already has many of the holes already in place on the frame. The front fender is going to need a little something extra to secure the top and bottom, but I'm thinking little aluminum stays should do the trick. The thing I'm looking forward to is having a fender that will divert most of the muck away from the chain and derailleurs. I'll post more pics once I get them mounted.


away from the chains..... oh boy, I know about that mess....


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

Anvil_X said:


> away from the chains..... oh boy, I know about that mess....
> View attachment 1027926


Chain? What chain??

If you mount the carbon fiber fenders close enough to the tire they may do double duty as tread scrapers too!!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

For those out there who mounted bud and Lou, how did you adjust the gearing to allow for clearance from the chain


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Those fenders are gorgeous. I'm cheap though... I copied a split fender mod seen on this page: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/yet-another-fender-thread-744695-2.html#post9001741
I like it. Props to the OP. I ordered PlanetX 29er fenders, drilled out all the rivets and separated the hardware. Then, I used masking tape to create a cut line and used tin snips to split the fenders down the middle. I did the same around the circumference of a Rubbermaid trash can from TrueValue Hardware Store ($14.99) and fastened together with 3/16" rivets, using washers where the hardware wasn't. I cut an 8 cm wide strip for the rear fender, and a 10 cm wide strip for the front fender. there is an inch gap around the 4" tires, it is out of the way of the front derailleur, there are spacers to clear the calipers... but on the Vinson, I had to use small random aluminum 1/4" ID tubes as spacers at the fork tips. the fenders are gloss and the plastic can strips are semi gloss. they are both black and similar shades, but a camera makes them appear more different than they otherwise look. When you cut around a barrel that tapers, realize there is a subtle curve, knowing this now I would cut a little larger, lay it out and cut straighter strips for more easily avoiding gaps or twisting. start riveting at one end and do one side at a time. tin snips and rivet guns really tone the forearms! no more grit, grime, salt, glass, dirt, carrion, swill in my eyes and teeth, or being drenched by frigid water. I am impressed with the strength of the fenders, and prefer the aesthetic to other fender mods I have seen.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Those fenders are gorgeous. I'm cheap though... I copied a split fender mod seen on this page: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/yet-another-fender-thread-744695-2.html#post9001741
> I like it. Props to the OP.


THOSE were the fenders that started my fender hunt in the first place! I was thinking how cool it would be if they were carbon fiber, and one thing led to another. I think that gorgeous fenders are gonna dress this 'Goose up nicely and still keep the carrion outta my teeth.

BTW- I'm really amazed at how fast this bike is!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

S


KB1JKI said:


> I'll have to put the calipers on the stock UNO post, pretty sure it isn't 31.6. the stock 30.9 post from my Giant Trance fit real snug and didn't slide in very smooth as it was machined like a Thomson so you can hear the rough surface if you scratch at it with a finger nail. I had to bust out the flex hone to get a Giant Contact Switch Dropper in there which is only avail in 30.9. It is possible that later generations of Vinson have a different spec. Get the bike first and measure it before ordering.


Unboxed mine today in prep for assembly. My post is stamped 31.6. With calipers it measures out closer to 31.45. The seat tube ID measure closer to 31.75. Post drops in easy...almost too easy. If a 30.9 is tight on yours, something is definitely different than mine.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

well I took off the chains on the rear wheel, and I'm going to see if keeping the front chains on is manageable tonight on the Campbell creek trail. 

But when I took it for a spin this morning, I noticed the derailleur was pretty out-of-tolerance, and that my cable tension device on the stock SRAM shifter was popped out. I put it back in place and tested the shifting, but it's not going so hot. it won't go into the lowest gear, and some of the shifts are double.

I looked up some videos on adjusting the SRAM and it seems pretty straightforward, but do you guys have any tips about tuning the stock shifter on this thing?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Making some headway here 

Lou and bud are mounted

I bought a tube but I think the tube is damaged as kept popping off bud up front. I inflated the tube outside of the wheels and it bulged funny. I put back in the oem tube and that setup ok

Have to play with gearing as too much rub with Lou

I removed the crank and Really like the simplicity of a 1x

If I put the cog on the outside of the crank I have plenty of clearance but not being a nw I will be dropping s chain like crazy. So I need to suck it up and order that or a clutch derailleur 

Looking forward to a maiden voyage

Sadly travel and work plans and slowing this down


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

blidner said:


> Making some headway here
> 
> Lou and bud are mounted
> 
> ...


-----
I ran into a similar issue - front tire (Bud) seemed fine.
The Lou (back tire) seemed to be sort of ...warped? The little rubber hairs that stuck out seemed matted down like it was used, and there was some dirt. I'd hate to think Jenson sold me a slightly used tire 'as' a new tire. I went ahead and mounted it up anyway.

I also had a slight rub in granny / granny. 
I've tried two things. 
With my XT (34 tooth) 9spd cassette, I took a small spacer from an old road cassette, put it behind the cassette and it spaced it enough. Although it didn't leave much thread for the cassette lockring.

I then ordered a cheap shimano cassette (HG400) in order to try 36 tooth. I probably shouldn't have done this as it gives me the occassional pop / claing. But it works.
With this cassette, I actually removed the smallest gear, and put a bigger spacer from my XT cassette behind it. This allowed me to use more of the thread to tighten the cassette on. 
However, this left me putting the cassette lock-ring on a gear with no 'grooves' to really lock it in place, so I'll need to keep an eye on it.

A better option would have been to pick up a Race Face crankset 1x or 2x but I just don't want to put $200 in a crank for this bike. 
I mentioned this before, but the SRAM X5 crank will not work for this bike. Q-factor is way too narrow for 190 rear hub spacing.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

This afternoon i removed the cranks, so that i could remove the bottom bracket, and then the front derailleur. I am going to go for a 1 x. I really like the simplicity. I have a 30t on order. 

Then we ride!


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

ztbishop said:


> -----
> 
> A better option would have been to pick up a Race Face crankset 1x or 2x but I just don't want to put $200 in a crank for this bike.
> I mentioned this before, but the SRAM X5 crank will not work for this bike. Q-factor is way too narrow for 190 rear hub spacing.


Race face released a cheaper direct mount crank recently. Still probably around $150 with a bottom bracket, but a lot cheaper than the cinch.

Typed on my phone. Pardon the autocorrect.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

FSA Comet Fat Bike Crank, 22/36t 175mm Black No Packaging

Amazon.com : FSA Comet 22/36T Fat Bicycle Crankset (175mm x 22/36T) : Sports & Outdoors

FSA Comet Fat Bike 100mm - BB Standard (2015 graphic) - FSA

Keep your eyes open for deals... if you keep 8s, put 1mm thick washers behind the granny gear, not too thick for the chain to drop between rings but thick enough to keep the chain from scrubbing the shift pins on the big ring from the granny in the 4 smallest cogs. (I suspect you would have to do that with any 10s crank with 8s chain.) The cranks are a strong and light upgrade, clear the frame and the wider stance and larger bearings and spindle make for a much stiffer and more durable setup that works on a Vinson.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

Speaking of cranks, I just got back from the bike shop, and my outer ring on my crank is bent.
This is the second bent crank on this bike. the two inner crank rings are still good, so it's not that big of a deal for at least the next eight months, and I plan on shaving off the outer crank ring's teeth and adjusting the front derailleur to prevent shifting into that ring (basically turning it into a ******* chainguard).

Anybody know of a good 22-32-42 crank that has a solid guard that'll actually protect this seriously exposed crank?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I am a fan of the ******* bash guard, but if it bent once...as far as filing the teeth off, that's what rocks are for! BlackSpire and a few others make bash guards that cover big rigs. The stock crank is no more exposed than any other crank on a big spindle needed so the crank arm clears the chain stays. If this is also a woods bike there is a better way to remedy the issue.
Lose the big ring and install a smaller bash guard. There are bash guards for 40T rings, but you can gain clearance by losing the ring! I got a Sun Race 11-34T 8s cassette that gave me both lower and higher gears that rendered the big ring obsolete! (in the 36T ring and 11T cog, I'm still pedaling down hill on the street!) While rocks and logs are easier to get over. You can find Shimano Saint bash guards for $10 on line!

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-FC-M8...=1447386033&sr=8-2&keywords=shimano+bashguard


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

somehow I missed a few posts. Fat Vinson The carbon fenders posted earlier are awesome, I just assumed they were likely pricey. I would get them if I felt they were reasonably priced. They will also be much stiffer so you won't have to add superballs as rollers for the rear fender like I had to. This guy also makes good stuff, Big O Manufacturing and I know another kid that want's to do similar stuff but wood grain from Salem Cycle... There is one guy making wood grain stained fenders that are beautiful... but I wouldn't want to drag it over rocks like I do now. One cool thing I've seen are recycled skate and snowboards as fenders. The graphics are sweet and they look right beat up! There is more resistance with fenders when the tires pack up with stupid amounts of mud, but you won't be spitting mud or wiping your eyes. Anvil X, I would discourage riding trails that wet "what chain?". Fat tires wouldn't damage the trail in conditions where thinner tires would, but even fat tires displacing that much contribute to erosion. (I'm sure that wasn't a trail but a garden you were tilling. Yet, it's worth mentioning.) ztbishop, good luck with the mods... the aforementioned FSA comet fat bike 2 piece 2x 10 crank works, but I'm running a 4.5" rear tire with about 5 mm clearance to the lugs (22/34)... hmmm. a 4.8" tire with 8 mm lugs may indeed be problematic. Dishing the wheel doesn't seem like a good idea where you may only have 5 mm clearance to either side of the tire. You very well may have to go 34T or 32T single and run a one up 40T so you can granny without rub and dump the smallest chain ring altogether (likely equiv gear) and keep an 11T small cog so you have a fair high gear, and you won't have to lose a cog or worry about the lock ring and maintain a full spectrum of gears while clearing those lugs.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> I am a fan of the ******* bash guard, but if it bent once...as far as filing the teeth off, that's what rocks are for! BlackSpire and a few others make bash guards that cover big rigs. The stock crank is no more exposed than any other crank on a big spindle needed so the crank arm clears the chain stays. If this is also a woods bike there is a better way to remedy the issue.
> Lose the big ring and install a smaller bash guard. There are bash guards for 40T rings, but you can gain clearance by losing the ring! I got a Sun Race 11-34T 8s cassette that gave me both lower and higher gears that rendered the big ring obsolete! (in the 36T ring and 11T cog, I'm still pedaling down hill on the street!) While rocks and logs are easier to get over. You can find Shimano Saint bash guards for $10 on line!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-FC-M8...=1447386033&sr=8-2&keywords=shimano+bashguard


sweet. I found a replacement 3x crank with a bash guard on there. thanks.

Oh and BTW, you were on the money with those zipties. I took the rig out tonight to test the concept of a chained front and slick rear (to keep turning traction in front while reducing rolling resistance).

after about a mile of singletrack the first ziptie broke. It luckily didn't fly off or do anything crazy, it just stayed in place on the tire due to the location of the break and made the rest of the ride home pretty noisy.

So I'm going to remove them all later tonight.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

FatVinson said:


> Has anyone managed to put a front suspension fork on their Vinson??
> 
> I picked up a Vinson at Sports Authority a few weeks ago thanks in a large part to this thread. This thing is a blast!
> However, yesterdays ride through miles of boulder filled New England single track has me feeling like I just ripped up a sidewalk with a jackhammer. Still, the boys on their full suspension 29'ers were all ready to go get a fatbike for this winter!
> ...


ebay ? - idk what you're looking for but for $140 - I think you'll need some thru axle adapters


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> I'll have to put the calipers on the stock UNO post, pretty sure it isn't 31.6. the stock 30.9 post from my Giant Trance fit real snug and didn't slide in very smooth as it was machined like a Thomson so you can hear the rough surface if you scratch at it with a finger nail. I had to bust out the flex hone to get a Giant Contact Switch Dropper in there which is only avail in 30.9. It is possible that later generations of Vinson have a different spec. Get the bike first and measure it before ordering.


the newer ( 2nd gens ) come with 31.6 seat posts and kenda juggernaut tires


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

cool. i'm glad I got 1st gen, as I love my dropper, and I never would have upgraded to floaters if it had juggs stock! The 2nd gen is great!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

If there is someone in the Boston area who wants to jugs please let me know

I've removed them for larger volume and would be happy to pass them along to a fellow vinsoner as a trade or whatever we can work out as fair to you 

I'm still waiting for my front chain ring to arrive so that I can ride this beast. Looking like it will be my Monday evening ride with the lights 

I'm really looking forward to the snow this with one. I have high high hopes


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Got the one up 96 bcd front cog (thanks heavens for those little spacers as it is not a perfect fit) 

And the mega range cassette for a 30 x 34 total range (hope it's enough)

Having some challenges indexing the gearing but I will ask a buddy

Maiden voyage days away


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

blidner said:


> If there is someone in the Boston area who wants to jugs please let me know
> 
> I've removed them for larger volume and would be happy to pass them along to a fellow vinsoner as a trade or whatever we can work out as fair to you
> 
> ...


unless you are running a 1x8 (or 9/10/11s cassette) you'll notice the chain will scrub your tire from the granny in the larger cogs with tires larger than 4.5" on your Vinson. I run a Kenda Jugg 4.5" in the rear with 5mm clearance. a 4.7 would be tight for chain clearance but fit fine in the frame.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm planning to run a 1 x 8

It's mm of clearance in the chain 

If I were running tubeless and the tires stretched a little would be no dice!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally built mine up. Swapped out some pieces between the Vinson and one of my beater bikes. Borderline whethe rthe swaps are upgrades, more just preference. Here's some of teh changes I made:

-Deore LX Rear Mech
-STXRC shifters
-ODI Longneck grips
-Shimano Cables and housings with full length housings.
-Tektro Brake Levers
-60mm Bontrager Stem
-Azonic Worldforce Bars
-Generic Beartrap Pedals
-Surly Knard 4.8 front tire. Bought a pair, but one had defects, so stock on rear
-Bontrager SSR seat

A few things I noticed. None were a surprise after reading the forum.

1) The seat seemed to be installed by a gorilla. Definitely overtightened.
2) The stock chain had not been cut to the appropriate length.
3) Calipers were not aligned. I could not get the front perfectly aligned. Will try further, but I think it is due to a less than perfect fork. Mine isn't as bad as some, but I don't think it's perfect.
4) Brakes feel relatively weak, but I know some said they get better after they bed in. It's also the heaviest bike I own, with a lot of mass in the wheels, so that may just be the fatbike attributes I'm feeling.
5) I think the big 4.8 Knard on the rear will have chainrub.

Fit is great. I am healing from a separated shoulder and fractured ribs, so all I can do is pedal around gingerly, but it feels pretty good. It feels a little "odd" in general with the giant tires as to be expected, but it's my first time trying a fatbike. For the price paid, I couldn't be more pleased.

Hoping to get my first real ride in since I crashed this weekend; a 10-15 mile rail trail ride to get a real feel of this thing, and see what I might need to adjust. So far, really pleased.

I suspect the big ring up front will be useless for my needs. I would prefer a 2x or better yet a 1x crank with a wide range cassette. However given what I paid, I'll probably leave it as is.

Oh yeah, easiest bike ever to track stand on haha.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Sweet dude! the LX brakes and Tektro levers are definitely upgrades! As is your front floater! (looks like snow and mud may pack up in a Knard, but sweet for hard pack/dirt jump and minimal roll resistance!) The shifters are likely equiv but the SRAM derailleur and shifters have proprietary cable pull ratio, I'm not sure how happy indexing will be. Full length housings are probably better for winter commuting but may also make indexing sluggish. With Shimano cables, they're stainless and the housings have a nylon sleeve so open housings shouldn't be problematic as corrosion isn't an issue as it would be with the stock cables. I upgraded to FSA Comet 2 piece with external bearings when my BB died and installed a bash guard. There are fewer 96 mm BCD bash guards avail for the stock crank, at least there are fewer cheap ones! (104 mm Shimano Saint bash guards can be had for $10!) of course, you could just trim the teeth off the big ring! The bars look sweet and the stock stem is a bit long for most, the chain stays are crazy long too. That's handy for climbing but with the longer wheel base and massive tires, the thing would nose dive on me off drops and it was tough getting the front end over stuff until I slapped a 50 mm stem on... but I'm 5'8". It may not be worth fiddling with adapter bits, but if you could, it would be better to get the nicer caliper on the front. I have been very content with a Kenda Jugg 4.5" run reverse in the rear with a 2x8. I am thinking in regards to rubber (as I'm otherwise content with 4.9"Chao/4.5"Kenda) only in regards to tires that may receive studs. I have 300 studs and the tool. I may do 4.7" rear and see if I can slam in the 2XL Snowshoe up front... I have 10s Barcon shifters, so with a chain, RD, and cassette upgrade I can do a one-up 40T cog upgrade and drop the granny up front... But now I'm essentially buying the bike all over again! I cracked a few ribs in early summer... sucks man, get better! I don't remember what the stock cassette is, 12-32T? Anyway, I got an 11-34T and the big ring is obsolete, if I did pick up a lower gear over stock that was just added luxury! CASSETTE SUNRACE CSM66 11-34 NICKEL 8s - BikemanforU.com


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

KB1JKI said:


> Sweet dude! the LX brakes and Tektro levers are definitely upgrades! As is your front floater! (looks like snow and mud may pack up in a Knard, but sweet for hard pack/dirt jump and minimal roll resistance!) The shifters are likely equiv but the SRAM derailleur and shifters have proprietary cable pull ratio, I'm not sure how happy indexing will be. Full length housings are probably better for winter commuting but may also make indexing sluggish. With Shimano cables, they're stainless and the housings have a nylon sleeve so open housings shouldn't be problematic as corrosion isn't an issue as it would be with the stock cables. I upgraded to FSA Comet 2 piece with external bearings when my BB died and installed a bash guard. There are fewer 96 mm BCD bash guards avail for the stock crank, at least there are fewer cheap ones! (104 mm Shimano Saint bash guards can be had for $10!) of course, you could just trim the teeth off the big ring! The bars look sweet and the stock stem is a bit long for most, the chain stays are crazy long too. That's handy for climbing but with the longer wheel base and massive tires, the thing would nose dive on me off drops and it was tough getting the front end over stuff until I slapped a 50 mm stem on... but I'm 5'8". It may not be worth fiddling with adapter bits, but if you could, it would be better to get the nicer caliper on the front. I have been very content with a Kenda Jugg 4.5" run reverse in the rear with a 2x8. I am thinking in regards to rubber (as I'm otherwise content with 4.9"Chao/4.5"Kenda) only in regards to tires that may receive studs. I have 300 studs and the tool. I may do 4.7" rear and see if I can slam in the 2XL Snowshoe up front... I have 10s Barcon shifters, so with a chain, RD, and cassette upgrade I can do a one-up 40T cog upgrade and drop the granny up front... But now I'm essentially buying the bike all over again! I cracked a few ribs in early summer... sucks man, get better! I don't remember what the stock cassette is, 12-32T? Anyway, I got an 11-34T and the big ring is obsolete, if I did pick up a lower gear over stock that was just added luxury! CASSETTE SUNRACE CSM66 11-34 NICKEL 8s - BikemanforU.com


Oops, I should clarify, I added an LX rear derailleur. Stuck with stock brakes. I did it more because I like shimano shifters. I like using two fingers, although logically thinking about it, using only a thumb as SRAM does makes more sense, but it's just not what I'm used to. I did put the SRAM dear and shifters on my beater, so maybe I'll get used to them. I wouldn't mix the fronts (shimano /SRAM). Given the 2:1 vs 1:1 ratios, I agree indexing would be a nightmare. Can't imagine it would work.

Those bars are uncut. They are very wide. I didn't like them on the skinnier tire beater they came off of, but the extra width feels good on this bike. A little leverage seems to be needed with a giant tire. I'm glad I never got around to cutting them.

I just started running everything with full length housings. This is my 4th bike setup this way. My thinking was, it's easier to setup, and less places for gunk to get in the cables. Just makes sense. I suppose you could lose some shifting feel, and add some weight, but I haven't noticed any loss of crispness to my shifting. If you change out cables annually as your probably supposed to, it likely doesn't matter one way or another, but I'm guilty of running cables for a loooong time. Low maintenance is key for me.

I think your right about these tires. I think they'll be marginal in the snow. Size should help for float, but they'll probably pack up and give so so traction. Thing is, they were only $35 each. I've since found out Jenson mis-priced them. They are back to $110. I have to say tire prices are crazy. That's about what I just paid for a rear sport motorcycle tire!

Your crank setup sounds perfect. Stock setup really isn't, but I'll run it til it breaks. Not looking to put a ton of money into this bike. I received my new Knard rear tire today, but I don't think I'm going to mount it. I want to use the granny gear, and it seems quite unlikely it will clear with this setup. 11-34 would be great. Stock is indeed 12-32. I thought about robbing an 11-32 from my wife's bike(she never rides it) but didn't really see a point with the current crank. If it was an 11-34 I would have. I cut out of work early today, and took my older two kids for a quick railtrailbike ride. Only got a few miles as that's all my 5 yr old can do before her legs get rubbery, but it felt great. I was surprised how well it rolled on the hard packed dirt/gravel trail. Somehow I thought the tires would make it more sluggish. I have the pressure way up though...around 13-14lbs. I had to fight the urge to go off e trail, because my body can't handle it currently, but I wanted to so bad. One thing I noticed is this fork flexes like crazy! It's a little unnerving. Between the flex and the brake not lining up perfect, I would consider swapping this out if I can find a low budget replacement. I wouldn't expect an aluminum fork to be this flexy. I have rigid aluminum forks on two other bikes, and they are way stiffer.

The rib thing is something else. It's a first for me. I've had lots of other fractures, but this has been the worst pain wise. Sneezing, coughing even blowing my nose was incredibly painful for quite a while. Just now at almost 4 weeks I can sneeze without complete panic. Still hurts, but not nowhere near the level it did 3 was ago. Then again, I could just be turning into a sissy as I get older.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Riding with 5 yo... Awwww. So cool! What a steal on those tires! Good to get testimony on full length setup, another nice thing about smooth Shimano cables! (the LX RD is an upgrade and now it makes sense!)

Low pressure is where you'll really appreciate those wider bars. (initially I was averse to them as well, but I prefer wide bars and "kayaking" around trees on single track better than wrist injury!) I have a big bulge at the center of my FUNN bars so I'm limited how inboard I can set up my levers. Regretting bobbing an inch off each end. I needed to move my saddle back as well as get the short stem, (probably because the stays are so long) but I can't get a more set back dropper. So for seated climbs I had to add 2 position bar ends. At Low tire pressure, will actually have to push out on the bar inside of the turn to counter "self steer" on uber fat tires at silly low pressures on asphalt or ultra hard surfaces... and that can also piss off the sidewalls while they crinkle under shear forces. Obviously that's never an issue in mud, sand, and snow where you want low pressure and float. 

Notice that if you have the tires at a high "14 psi" they have a nice crowned profile and when you roll through a puddle they leave a 2" wide track. It's almost like they are rolling the same surface area of many 2.2" tires, but maintain that contact patch in a wicked lean! Dropping to 5 psi, especially on larger than 4" tires is a whole different animal. You will pinch flat on sharp edges at speed at those pressures, but that's harder on snow. As far as pack up in the knobs, for snow it has everything to do with temp and water content, cold days no biggie. roadside slush and good snowball days will be problematic or add to the silly fun. Packed up tires on the roadside down hill in dense traffic -NOT FUN.

You can slap almost any tire up front, fit a 4.7" in the back and clear 1Xwhatever drivetrain. I have been very content with a $60 60 TPI 4.5" 5 MM lug (lugs arranged in cooperative rows to act like paddles) with 1" voids between rows of lugs for fantastic shed Kenda Juggernaut. She floats fine under my fat ass at 5 PSI! I have not had to modify my drivetrain and it seems to be the cheapest satisfactory tire upgrade regarding the rear. Oh, these tires throw oodles of water and will coat you in a layer of icy slush! I've gone full fender for commutes! 

A few weeks to chill is a must. It's not even re injury, but the fact that in doing so, ribs can puncture stuff they're supposed to protect. Also, busted ribs are like broken toes, the most a doc can do is give you aspirin and sympathize. However, if your breathing is shallow you can develop pneumonia. I'm 42 and it took me 4 weeks before I could sneeze without making a fuss, 6 weeks before I could sleep right, etc... Hopefully you got that checked out! 

Yeah, the fork chatters bad when braking heavily and releasing... very unnerving as aluminum fatigues. I've had carbon bars and I don't do much drops but carbon can fail catastrophically and I ride east coast granite, so I'm hesitant but the Sarma and One-on are maybe's. (not that steel won't fail, it just does so in a more friendly manner, and I have seen some fold above the caliper mount) I will say that I can cause similar chatter on a friend's Moonlander and suspect the mass of the wheel/tire contributes. This may be a fatty phenomenon, Ti would be worse but you can build larger diameter to compensate and maintain decent weight... Carbon fatiguing is less of an issue. Stock fork hasn't failed for a year of daily commuting use and 1-3, 5-8 MI off road rides every week (usually twice weekly) on tech singletrack.

The $30 cassette with higher and lower gears made a big difference on and off road and dropping the big ring for a poly bash guard slides me over lots of stuff on the trails, another worthy cheap upgrade. The 11T cog will allow you to drag the big ring over rocks without worry as you'll never really need it. (Seems terminal velocity on most DH means I'm still pedaling in 36/11 on road! On real steep it's more efficient just to tuck!) I would love to do TRP Spyke brakes, but instead (as I'm also "frugal") I found some "take off" caliper only Avid BB-7's from Cambriabikes. Just OEM stuff resold for dirt. I had to add half a brake washer to the stock adapters, werx gud. 

I have included a comparison shot of 4" vs 4.5" Kenda Juggs, and one of my 4.5" Jugg and 4.9" ChaoYang (Panasonic fat tire featuring Pannaracer FatbNimble tread)


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

A 4.8" Schwalbe Jumbo Jim or 4.6" Specialized Ground Control may clear the drivetrain, but they are pricey and heavier than the Jugg, (120 TPI Jumbo may be a little lighter as compared to the 60 TPI Jugg but double the price.) See how the Knard works up front in the fluff. This is another worthy upgrade... https://www.facebook.com/wisecrackerltd/?fref=ts


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Maiden voyage was awesome

I'm smiling like a lunatic

6 psi front and rear and Lou and bud are super impressive 

I did not think I would have sufficient gearing but we climbed a monster and I just went up

So pumped!!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

@kb1jki....you seem to have this bike dialed and I'll probably end up copying much of what you have done. Had I realized it would come with Kendas I probably would have just tried to ride it with those even though they are only 4". I expected Vee Missions, so I ordered replacements before the bike came in.

Ended up with the whole afternoon to myself on Sat. Turned my expected 10-15 mile ride into just over 30. All relatively flat smooth railtrailbike, so very easy riding, but that's all I'm up for with my injuries. Bike was great. My pace was a 1-2 mph slower than what I would do on my regular mtb with skinnier tires, but to be fair that is also close to 10 lbs lighter as well. I was impressed. The ride was really smooth. In the few loose sections I encountered (woodchips) it floated right over which was pretty awesome. I ended up opening my calipers more than I prefer to compensate for the light dragging I was getting. Only real issue I had was a squeak from the front hub which started just past the midway mark on the ride. I'll repack the bearings this week and see what is going on. Perhaps they just weren't greased properly from the start.

The trail I rode is quite popular. Runs through a gorge along a river and has some great scenery. As a result it pulls in a lot of traffic on the weekends, so I passed a lot of other bikers. I tend to say hi to everyone I pass, but felt like I was snubbed by a few of the local bike shop crew. Not sure if it was the fat tires, the Mongoose logo, or just my imagination, but I passed two crews of guys I believe we're from a Shop located right on the trail that were not interested in returning my hello. I really could give a $hit less, but thought it was interesting. The tires also got a lot of attention from people That were obviously unfamiliar with the whole fatbike trend. I can't yet pull the front end up with my bad shoulder so I feel like it's hard for me to get a true feel for the bike, but so far I am really liking it.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Sweet! Glad you're taking it easy. I don't know where you're from, but people don't look you in the eye, say hello, and are frightened of folks who do toward the city, more often than the "how dare you address me" attitude typical in more rural areas and somewhere in between in suburbia. The outgoing ones run up and ask about the tires though. The bike shop snub was either the "I'm too cool" representing or looking down their nose at the brand... Fact is both of you are riding! (at that moment he may have been sitting on a nut so when you see him in the shop, see if he greets you with a smile and recognition and if he's adjusted his shorts.) The Mongoose Dolomites lacked grease in bottom brackets, hubs, and headsets... I have not seen or heard of that on the Vinson models. Regardless, every bike should be checked for adjustment at the very least. I should o'haul my hubs too! as far as your stock tires, they're not bad. Facebook has a Fat Bike Trader page if you want to move them along or profit on the Knards you scored. I will say it's nice to have a spare on hand, and the 4" tires may be nice in summer months if you find you're not using the skinny bike so much as I discovered. My bike works for me as I set it up, but I never stop tinkering... I've only chilled on the bike for side projects. (I pulled studs from dead tires, but haven't ordered new tires because there's no ice yet. I'm sitting on everything from rip-stop nylon to waterproof zippers to build frame, seat, and bar packs -but have to reinvest in all the camping gear!) There is one project that will take precedence over 10s, studding tires... An Expedition Trailer! I have a heavily modified single wheel trailer, but when loaded becomes fatiguing. Fenders, locking panniers, 26" wheel... I even set up a pull bar and casters so I can drag it into the grocery store and use as a shopping cart, and when leaving I don't need paper or plastic! I intend to do the same with my next one but it will have two wheels, it will also work for pulling the bike over snow drifts when I've switched to snowshoes, function for trail grooming, function as an emergency shelter, and be amphibious! Because, I'm a dork! This is my single wheel...


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

That thing is wild. Nice little piece of engineering! I have a trail a bike for the kids. I may put the hitch to it on the mongoose...haven't decided yet.

@Bidner, Keep us posted on that setup. If any issues etc. I may end up going that route also.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> That thing is wild. Nice little piece of engineering! I have a trail a bike for the kids. I may put the hitch to it on the mongoose...haven't decided yet.
> 
> @Bidner, Keep us posted on that setup. If any issues etc. I may end up going that route also.


Thanx. There was no way to lock the dry bag, so I got watertight plastic ammo boxes to secure things while running errands. When loaded with a weeks worth of groceries and added weight toward the rear, the trailer had a tendency to oscillate, could fight you in a turn, and the puny wheel would disappear in the slightest of potholes. 
I installed a larger gyroscope which damped oscillation, rolled over and through things much more smoothly, and by keeping the load at the original elevation yet considerably below the axle, the load effectively functioned as ballast. I quickly discovered that added weight of built up slush only compounded issues and full fenders were a no-brainer! it's also fairly visible. However, loading it over 100 lbs remained fatiguing across distances of 5-10 miles. This is among the reasons why I'll be constructing a two wheel trailer next time around!


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade the drivetrain on my Vinson - my head is spinning with all the different sizes and types of bottom brackets - I know my Vinson comes with a square taper bottom bracket ( JIS ? ) - my question(s) is/are what is the stock bottom bracket width and what can it be replaced with ? - I think its a 100mm - what bottom bracket system / standard will work on the Vinson - I know I have to have a 190mm spindle for the 190mm rearend - I was looking at the RaceFace Next SL - the compatible bottom brackets are BB92, 68/73 BSA, 100mm BSA, PF30 - some help in clearing this up would be greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

are you going to do another 3 piece crank, or upgrade to 2 piece crank? Are you thinking of doing a 2x9s/2x10s and upgrading shifters? with a 9s your max low gear would be 36T, with a 10s would be the same, but you can get a One-up kit with 40T or 42T cog and dump the granny gear... both cassettes will have an 11T cog that would make the big ring obsolete. Oneup Components 42-tooth Cog for Ten-Speed Cassettes - Reviewed - PinkbikeThe question is why are you fiddling with the drivetrain? Is you intent a lighter, stiffer crank with better bearings? Perhaps a larger gear range with higher and lower gears? Maybe the idea is to drop the granny so you can run fatter tires without the tire lugs grabbing the chain? or is it just because you want finer jumps between gears? (if you intend to install a 4.7" or larger rear tire, you will have to lose the granny gear and go 1x9/1x10... I don't think the freehub body will accept the 11s cassette.)The Vinson BB is 100 mm wide. there are 68mm, 73mm wide shells for conventional mountain bikes and 83mm wide shells for DH rigs too. I bet it doesn't matter but for an inner sleeve to keep the sealed bearings dry. I'm sure I tossed that sleeve and never thought about it. BB92 seems to be press fit, the Vinson bb is threaded (English) and require something like this: Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336)for this crank Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336) it costs as much as the Vinson and you still have to figure out if you're going to get a single direct mount ring or a spider to support two rings... (nice to have choices! particularly to directly mount a very small ring on the cranks.) The spindle on that crank is a 30 mm Dia, and the bb bearings should accept 30 mm spindle.I will say you could spend considerably less on a less modular system if you were comfortable running a 2x (or 1x by dropping the granny gear). However, because it does not have the direct mount feature, like the RaceFace crank, the smallest ring you could run would be 32T on a 104 mm BCD chain ring standard. I will say that this option works on my Vinson: FSA Comet Fat Bike 100mm - BB Standard (2015 graphic) - FSA FSA Comet MegaExo Fat Bike Crank 36/22t in Tree Fort Bikes Cranksets (cat1339). With this bb FSA MTB MegaExo - diameter 24 Pinch Bolt - FSA https://www.stage21bikes.com/fsa-bb-7100-100-megaexo-fatbike/ The spindle diameter on this crank is 24 mm, and so are the bb bearings... Both of these are of course 10s cranks and work with 10s chains and derailleurs. (I'm still running 8s so I shimmed behind the granny gears with 1 mm thick washers to keep the fatter chain from catching the big ring shift pins while in the granny gear and the high side of the cassette, but no thicker so the chain wouldn't drop between the chain rings...)


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

You are a Vinson Jedi master kb1kji!

I rode the Vinson today through some rock gardens and some rather treacherous roots and with the narrow wide did not drop the chain. I'm remain rather stoked with the the entire Vinson setup.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Just a geek! They're great off the shelf especially for the price! Once I'm finished with the trailer build, I'll be mucking with the Vinson upgrades again...


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> are you going to do another 3 piece crank, or upgrade to 2 piece crank? Are you thinking of doing a 2x9s/2x10s and upgrading shifters? with a 9s your max low gear would be 36T, with a 10s would be the same, but you can get a One-up kit with 40T or 42T cog and dump the granny gear... both cassettes will have an 11T cog that would make the big ring obsolete. Oneup Components 42-tooth Cog for Ten-Speed Cassettes - Reviewed - PinkbikeThe question is why are you fiddling with the drivetrain? Is you intent a lighter, stiffer crank with better bearings? Perhaps a larger gear range with higher and lower gears? Maybe the idea is to drop the granny so you can run fatter tires without the tire lugs grabbing the chain? or is it just because you want finer jumps between gears? (if you intend to install a 4.7" or larger rear tire, you will have to lose the granny gear and go 1x9/1x10... I don't think the freehub body will accept the 11s cassette.)The Vinson BB is 100 mm wide. there are 68mm, 73mm wide shells for conventional mountain bikes and 83mm wide shells for DH rigs too. I bet it doesn't matter but for an inner sleeve to keep the sealed bearings dry. I'm sure I tossed that sleeve and never thought about it. BB92 seems to be press fit, the Vinson bb is threaded (English) and require something like this: Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336)for this crank Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336) it costs as much as the Vinson and you still have to figure out if you're going to get a single direct mount ring or a spider to support two rings... (nice to have choices! particularly to directly mount a very small ring on the cranks.) The spindle on that crank is a 30 mm Dia, and the bb bearings should accept 30 mm spindle.I will say you could spend considerably less on a less modular system if you were comfortable running a 2x (or 1x by dropping the granny gear). However, because it does not have the direct mount feature, like the RaceFace crank, the smallest ring you could run would be 32T on a 104 mm BCD chain ring standard. I will say that this option works on my Vinson: FSA Comet Fat Bike 100mm - BB Standard (2015 graphic) - FSA FSA Comet MegaExo Fat Bike Crank 36/22t in Tree Fort Bikes Cranksets (cat1339). With this bb FSA MTB MegaExo - diameter 24 Pinch Bolt - FSA https://www.stage21bikes.com/fsa-bb-7100-100-megaexo-fatbike/ The spindle diameter on this crank is 24 mm, and so are the bb bearings... Both of these are of course 10s cranks and work with 10s chains and derailleurs. (I'm still running 8s so I shimmed behind the granny gears with 1 mm thick washers to keep the fatter chain from catching the big ring shift pins while in the granny gear and the high side of the cassette, but no thicker so the chain wouldn't drop between the chain rings...)


Thanks - I'm looking for lighter & stronger & better bearings - I'm thinking 2x10 - I know the Race Face stuff is expensive - I guess I'm trying to build what a " Ultimate Vinson " is to me - I bought it mostly for the lighter frame with the idea of upgrading most components


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

How's this for an Ultimate Vinson?

















That sideways photo won't rotate. weird. anywho, heading out for wolves and Lynx this weekend

But back on-task, I'm thinking of going down to a 1x9 or 1x10, and just switching out cranks for summer or winter.

I use the 22T cog almost exclusively in winter, and a 32T could handle most all of my summer stuff.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I am going to ride my Vinson as it sits until things break and then I'll consider Future upgrades

Things I would like include 
Brakes
Better rear shifting that the x4 - but not a lot of 8 speed out there 
Headset

But I'm psyched that my bike as it sits has less than 600 into it and that was the point for me 

The one up front cog is really impressive. I was not confident it would create s usable 1 x drivetrain but it does. The shifting is not perfect under heavy pedaling but such is life


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

the nice thing about the raceface is that you won't need another set of cranks if you find the need to go from 2x10 to 1x10! The frame is aluminum, likely not heat treated and will eventually need replacement. When that happens, your good parts just migrate. buy once, buy right and don't buy again! 2 piece cranks are lighter, stiffer, have a wider bearing stance, and beefier bearings outside the shell than inside the shell. The 10S 11-36 is plenty for a 2x10! You'll be limited to a 4.5", but the Kenda Jugg, or Spec comp are fine floaters! I'm looking forward to seeing how your build works out and how your parts selections perform together!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Anvil_X said:


> How's this for an Ultimate Vinson?
> 
> View attachment 1031431
> 
> ...


Funny, gotta wear orange, or at least not white! Apparently mountain bikers move in a similar way to white tail deer! The rig looks nice and visible, front fender to keep the muck out of your teeth and packs to keep your back dry! The firearm is safely mounted, sheathed to remain clean, and easy to draw! Pogies kinda freak me out... I suspect they're plenty warm, but if something sneaks up under the snow and cleans the rig out form under me, will I be able to put my hands out? Let's hope now one has to figure that out!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I'd just find a decent sealed bearing headset, FSA is good value. for mech brakes Avid BB-7 or them Tektro Spykes are the ****. For Hydros, I'm a dot 3 fluid person, people say mineral oil "works" in cold, but my brake pads dragged, and there was hesitation and even resistance on the lever. are you using the stock cassette for your 1x8? I'd say look into good condition 8s vintage parts, but used stuff can be sloppy and that's not good for indexing, and since you have SRAM shifter, it has a specific pull ratio and won't fly with older gear... 8s Sram compatible would be interesting. Poke around PAUL Components and see what sorts of offerings they have! With Shimano shifters, Tiagra or Claris long cage may work a bit better, but not enough to justify the investment. I'm using an old 9s XTR rear derailleur with older 8s thumb shifters with great success...


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice - for some reason I'm being a " weight wieny" - I guess what hooked me on the Vinson was price to weight ratio / 190mm rear end / 3x8 - my vision is a (sub)30lb bike with high end components totaling in the $1500 to $2000 range 
what I have so far is
2015 Mongose Vinson ( 2nd Gen ) with the 31.6 seatpost and Kenda Juggernauts
90mm CF wheelset with 9zero7 hubs set up tubeless 
4.00 Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Evo Light Skin Pace Star 
Carver Bikes O'Beast Full Carbon Fat Bike Fork 
FSA Pig DH Pro headset
CF zero offset seatpost
CF saddle
Mag/Ti pedals
Easton Monkey Lite DH Carbon Handlebar 
40mm stem
Avid BB7s with Speed Dial 7 levers
Dork Disk / reflector delete 
CF seatpost clamp
CF headset spacers

My last thing is drivetrain - like I said I'm looking at Race Face Next SL and going 2x10


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I am running a shimano mega range cassette to get a 34 cog
With little exception it is proven to be enough range 
I've taken bikes well past reasonable with regards to upgrading in the past so I am trying to exercise some restraint here. Fsa is a good tip! Thanks 

That is some serious weight weenie territory indeed

I think it's really cool how these bikes become one offs so quickly


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to accomplish my goals while exercising restraint as well - I'm patient - I cruse classifieds and ebay - I buy everything good used / on sale - as cheap as I can - I just quickly added it up after I posted my build so far - with $475 for the Vinson and around $1000 in upgrades I'm right around the $1500 range - I should be able to pick up a Race Face Next SL set or put one together from parts and convert to 2x10 for around $500 or less - that should put me in the $2000 range total - then start selling off the stuff I replaced like the Kenda Juggernauts - they really aren't that bad on weight - 4.00 wire bead 60tpi and they weigh 1350g


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

No offense intended on the weight weenie comment
If I did not have 2 other fat bikes in the quiver i would be right there with you 

I think it's awesome that you took a basic frame and did it to the nines! I'll have to go back and look for a picture of it through this thread.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

blidner said:


> No offense intended on the weight weenie comment
> If I did not have 2 other fat bikes in the quiver i would be right there with you
> 
> I think it's awesome that you took a basic frame and did it to the nines! I'll have to go back and look for a picture of it through this thread.


none taken - no pics yet - its all stock with a growing pile of parts - I just paid for the fork , tires and headset yesterday - shipped / on the way


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Funny, gotta wear orange, or at least not white! Apparently mountain bikers move in a similar way to white tail deer! The rig looks nice and visible, front fender to keep the muck out of your teeth and packs to keep your back dry! The firearm is safely mounted, sheathed to remain clean, and easy to draw! Pogies kinda freak me out... I suspect they're plenty warm, but if something sneaks up under the snow and cleans the rig out form under me, will I be able to put my hands out? Let's hope now one has to figure that out!


don't have to worry about that orange thing where I hunt in AK. a bit hard to explain, but imagine being somewhere where there is basically zero chance of encountering another human being. Think Jack London.

Which reminds me, I really need to get a personal rescue beacon.

besides, the black stands out to the extreme in this landscape, more so than orange. We also don't have the cute little dogs you lower-48ers call deer, and most of the people I *might* run into are on snowmachines, which means that they can't get to where I am going in the first place (I use iced-in rivers down in steep gorges as highways, so basically the absolute worst place to bring a snowmachine this time of year)

In all of the times I have gone hunting out there, I have found human sign off of the road once. he killed a couple of ptarmigan about 300 yards from my truck, then left. People tend to stay for only a little while when they're in that area. the temperature usually scares them off(-30 to -40 F), unless they're riding a snowmachine. then they'll screw around for a few hours on the plateau and take off when they realize that there is a sick snowmachine trail to the north side of the highway and head there.

Besides, my prey can see blaze orange.

The pogies are made by a lady up in trapper creek, and they're freakin awesome for hunting/singletrack up here. I had a similar worry, but I tried it out, and sure enough no problems with getting my hands stuck in the pogies when things go ploin-shaped. they're basically just to keep the wind off of my hands, and it's just like riding with no pogies at all.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Would $545 shipped be a good deal?
Torn between the Vinson and a Monster Bullseye.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

The deals change so fast at sports authority

I don't think that's the best price you will see but it's a steal at that price regardless


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> Would $545 shipped be a good deal?
> Torn between the Vinson and a Monster Bullseye.


dude, join the sports authority club. I forget what they call it, but it got me a huge discount on that bike


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

oh, now I remember how I got the discount....

they emailed me a members only sale. I guess you can keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

FYI everyone, 

When you fall through the ice on a river, and you are in a mad dash to get back to your truck before you get frostbite, your brakes will be frozen open and no longer work.

my weekend was interesting, and once more I am reminded I need to get a Personal rescue beacon.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad to hear you are ok

That's some scary stuff


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The gravity that I have seen are equivalent, I will say that the difference in price is worth spending more on which ever doesn't have Vee Rubber Mission tires. They are junk in snow and death commuting on snow. The Gravity also have steel forks some with water bottle mounts which is very nice. There also appears to be a second set of water bottle bolts on the seat tube. I like the fact that they already come with a bash guard and drop the large ring. I put an 11-34T 8s cassette as I built the vinson up new. I'd recommend that you do it with the gravity also and you won't miss that big ring! The gravity is a solid purchase, and you have choice of color! the steel forks are smarter, and the fork water bottle mounts are nice. most importantly you can get that bike in different sizes. If you have a 6'6" or 5'1" body, that is relevant.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Vinson on sale today at S A.
Use SUNDAY25 for extra 25% off.
Free shipping.
Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike

Scored one for $306.00 shipped!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn! That's an insane price

I was going to post this as a cool upgrade and with that savings that's an even better deal

Hoboy 465mm Carbon Fat Bike Fork (Quick Release) | Sarma - siberian born fat bikes


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

fagro said:


> Vinson on sale today at S A.
> Use SUNDAY25 for extra 25% off.
> Free shipping.
> Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I have been telling people about the Vinson for some time, and this was enough to motivate an old riding buddy to pick one up.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

knl2stl said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have been telling people about the Vinson for some time, and this was enough to motivate an old riding buddy to pick one up.


I bought one, probably should have bought 2. I wanted to check them out as I haven't seen one in person. 
Already have a Spec. Fatboy. 
At this price I'll take a chance.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I tested one out last year but did not get one. (I have a Norco Bigfoot 6.3.) When I first looked at the Vinson it was on sale for 500, and I thought it was easily worth that. I live off the bike path pretty near the Mongoose (Pacific Cycle) HQ and I see them all over the place.


----------



## bqpqfb (Nov 29, 2015)

*knl2stl was right*



knl2stl said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have been telling people about the Vinson for some time, and this was enough to motivate an old riding buddy to pick one up.


I sure did. $300.34 shipped, and I already received the shipping confirmation.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

knl2stl said:


> I tested one out last year but did not get one. (I have a Norco Bigfoot 6.3.) When I first looked at the Vinson it was on sale for 500, and I thought it was easily worth that. I live off the bike path pretty near the Mongoose (Pacific Cycle) HQ and I see them all over the place.


Didn't "need" one, but figured I would use as a commuter/non-trail bike. This will offset the $300.00 it would cost to replace my GC 4.6 tires on my Fatboy.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Ordered mine early this morning, can't pass it up for $300.


----------



## Bduck (Apr 10, 2013)

$306 is an absolute steal! Asked Santa this morning hope he comes through 

SA lists the spec tires as Vee missions, can anybody confirm these are now the commands? or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got back from a quick 60 minute ride

This bike is an absolute blast. I won't go so far as to say that it rides as good as the foes but it leaves an equally huge smile on my face

I'm tossing on a pair on db5 brakes I got pre owned from pinkbike which will hopefully offer a little more stopping power


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

ok. i pulled the plug as well. $301.77 shipped.

does anyone know if the Avid DB1 fit this bike ?


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

blidner said:


> Glad to hear you are ok
> 
> That's some scary stuff


My Baffin boots were the saving grace. they filled with water, but as soon as I started moving again, the suckers just trapped all the heat inside. by the time I got to the truck, my feet were basically in a 98 degree bootwater stew.

Another good gear idea: whenever I go out during the winter, I wear a full body wool suit. wool stays warm even when wet. In a bad spot, I'd rather have my wool kit than a rain kit.

Anywho, glad my gear made up for my silliness. it's just not cold enough yet in the copper river region to trust the river ice yet. it was still in positive digits yesterday, and in order to use the rivers as highways to get to my hunting spots, I'll likely have to wait until jan or feb. gotta let a good month of -30s work their magic.



KB1JKI said:


> The gravity that I have seen are equivalent, I will say that the difference in price is worth spending more on which ever doesn't have Vee Rubber Mission tires. They are junk in snow and death commuting on snow. The Gravity also have steel forks some with water bottle mounts which is very nice. There also appears to be a second set of water bottle bolts on the seat tube. I like the fact that they already come with a bash guard and drop the large ring. I put an 11-34T 8s cassette as I built the vinson up new. I'd recommend that you do it with the gravity also and you won't miss that big ring! The gravity is a solid purchase, and you have choice of color! the steel forks are smarter, and the fork water bottle mounts are nice. most importantly you can get that bike in different sizes. If you have a 6'6" or 5'1" body, that is relevant.


Your assessment of the Vee mission tires is Spot on. the missions are great in the summer when you want to zip around, but in low geears and any amount of snow I have had problems with traction until I deflated them to pretty much flat.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

Came here to post about this deal. It's a steal at $285.

Ordered one for my older son.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Bduck said:


> $306 is an absolute steal! Asked Santa this morning hope he comes through
> 
> SA lists the spec tires as Vee missions, can anybody confirm these are now the commands? or is it luck of the draw?


I bought one a few weeks ago and it came with 4" Kenda Juggernauts. I was pleasantly surprised. Perhaps you'll get those as well.

At this price this bike is such a deal!


----------



## oleyb (Nov 13, 2015)

I was also lucky to get mine at $285 (shipped to NH, no sales tax). There's now an even better coupon for 30% off (available until 6am) that I almost waited for, but now the Vinson is no longer showing up on SA's website.

Super excited to get into the fat bike game! As someone who is 5' 7", should I be looking for the shortest possible stem for this bike? Something like this 40mm stem?


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Would have bought this bike for my dad for xmas if I'd gotten in early enough!!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

What shorter stem are people using?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I tossed on a 65mm race face ride 

Amazon prime - fair price and arrived in 2 days


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone know the axle to crown measurement?

I'm not home so can't measure
Thanks

edit: 462


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Deal at SA is still on.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My wonderful wife placed the order from sports auth yesterday afternoon. Cant wait for Christmas!

I'm only about half way through reading this thread, but hows the fit for slightly bigger guys? I'm 6'0" and an athletic 225 lbs (36" waist). I tend to prefer a smaller bike anyway. I realize it may not be a perfect fit, but for 300 bucks, I couldnt pass it up.

Also, has anyone converted to 1x10 or 1x11 yet? I have an 11-42 11 speed cassette, sram gx shifter and derailleur ready to slap on. I also have a set of m615 deore brakes. Should make for a nice little upgrade if everything fits. I guess now I just need to worry about tires.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Woo! Deal back up as RUBZERK says! $292 for a Mongoose Vinson is an epic deal for a fatty! Sooo excited to give this to my dad for Xmas. Tempted to buy one for my son, too!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Might as well buy it. At that price, if he don't want it. Sell it.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

GuitsBoy said:


> My wonderful wife placed the order from sports auth yesterday afternoon. Cant wait for Christmas!
> 
> I'm only about half way through reading this thread, but hows the fit for slightly bigger guys? I'm 6'0" and an athletic 225 lbs (36" waist). I tend to prefer a smaller bike anyway. I realize it may not be a perfect fit, but for 300 bucks, I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Also, has anyone converted to 1x10 or 1x11 yet? I have an 11-42 11 speed cassette, sram gx shifter and derailleur ready to slap on. I also have a set of m615 deore brakes. Should make for a nice little upgrade if everything fits. I guess now I just need to worry about tires.


I'm 6'0" about 210 and it fits fine with stock seatpost and stem. It's pushing it, I'm have about 1 inch of seatpost before the minimum insertion line.

I'm 2x9 speed and that helped with more range. I have replaced the brakes as well with Avid Elixirs. Tires then make the bike, I went with OnOne floaters which were 110 for the pair, but if I had to do it again I'd go for more volume like the 4.5 Juggernauts or vee's in the 4.7 range. I rode a bud/lou 28 miles of snow and loved them, tough to justify 300 bucks on a pair of tires though.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

bepperb said:


> I'm 6'0" about 210 and it fits fine with stock seatpost and stem. It's pushing it, I'm have about 1 inch of seatpost before the minimum insertion line.


Cool, thanks for the info. I prefer a lower seat for maneuverability anyway, at the cost of some pedaling efficiency. Any idea what stem length is on there? I have a spare 90 and 75 laying around as well, if I can still fit comfortably.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

bepperb said:


> I'm 6'0" about 210 and it fits fine with stock seatpost and stem. It's pushing it, I'm have about 1 inch of seatpost before the minimum insertion line.
> 
> I'm 2x9 speed and that helped with more range. I have replaced the brakes as well with Avid Elixirs. Tires then make the bike, I went with OnOne floaters which were 110 for the pair, but if I had to do it again I'd go for more volume like the 4.5 Juggernauts or vee's in the 4.7 range. I rode a bud/lou 28 miles of snow and loved them, tough to justify 300 bucks on a pair of tires though.


I'm 6'3" and I couldn't handle the seat height. Bought a 30.6 to 27.2 shim and put in a spare 410 Thomson.
Couldn't pass a $285 opportunity for an updated frame with proper post size, had already upgraded to snowshoe tires, but if the new bike comes with juggernauts, that would be a bonus.
Plan to put a dropper post in it.


----------



## Squeakybeaver (Jul 19, 2015)

I jumped on one at $284+ tax. Would have been $277 if I'd ordered last night/this morning before 6AM. They were doing 30% of then, 25% off now, and at 6PM EST tonight they will go to 20% off and the price will go up to $317. I'm pumped to get my first fat bike and first new bike I've owned in the last 10 years!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> My wonderful wife placed the order from sports auth yesterday afternoon. Cant wait for Christmas!
> 
> I'm only about half way through reading this thread, but hows the fit for slightly bigger guys? I'm 6'0" and an athletic 225 lbs (36" waist). I tend to prefer a smaller bike anyway. I realize it may not be a perfect fit, but for 300 bucks, I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Also, has anyone converted to 1x10 or 1x11 yet? I have an 11-42 11 speed cassette, sram gx shifter and derailleur ready to slap on. I also have a set of m615 deore brakes. Should make for a nice little upgrade if everything fits. I guess now I just need to worry about tires.


I don't know if the freehub body will take a sram 11s but shimano 11s might fit as it's kinda dished over the hub flange. I can't wait to see that set up! If you dump the granny and run a 34 or maybe a 32 ring on that 96 bcd crank you can fit a 4.8" tire in the rear without scrubbing the chain on the rubber. 2 piece cranks are a sweet upgrade, but you can make those cranks work.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> My wonderful wife placed the order from sports auth yesterday afternoon. Cant wait for Christmas!
> 
> I'm only about half way through reading this thread, but hows the fit for slightly bigger guys? I'm 6'0" and an athletic 225 lbs (36" waist). I tend to prefer a smaller bike anyway. I realize it may not be a perfect fit, but for 300 bucks, I couldnt pass it up.
> 
> Also, has anyone converted to 1x10 or 1x11 yet? I have an 11-42 11 speed cassette, sram gx shifter and derailleur ready to slap on. I also have a set of m615 deore brakes. Should make for a nice little upgrade if everything fits. I guess now I just need to worry about tires.


You have an inch and 10 lbs on me. I too tend to err on the side of a smaller bike, but honestly this frame feels like a solid fit. Not small, but a true medium. I have short legs and long arms and torso (like a gorilla) and I went with a 65mm stem and wider bars. Feels like a great fit to me. The stock stem felt too long, so I threw the stock stem/bars/derailleur/shifter on an old early 90's GT frame thats a size small. The long stem feels good on that bike.

I bought mine at 381 shipped a few weeks back and feel like I got a steal. So you guys that got them this time around really made out. I too tried to buy one for my father last night when the price bottomed, but it was sold out. Not sure he would have ridden it anyway, but the price was so good.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> What shorter stem are people using?


65mm Bontrager and wider bars. Good setup for me at 5'11". Setup is pretty subjective though I suppose.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

KB1JKI said:


> I don't know if the freehub body will take a sram 11s but shimano 11s might fit as it's kinda dished over the hub flange. I can't wait to see that set up! If you dump the granny and run a 34 or maybe a 32 ring on that 96 bcd crank you can fit a 4.8" tire in the rear without scrubbing the chain on the rubber. 2 piece cranks are a sweet upgrade, but you can make those cranks work.


Sorry, yeah its a shimano style sunrace cassette. If the wheel isn't dished enough or the tire is too wide to get up on the 42 of the 11 speed, I can swap with the praxis 10 speed 11-40 I have in my current backup bike. I don't mind shimming and tweaking things a bit to get it to work. Hopefully something will come together. Also I'm probably just gonna use a 96bcd narrow wide ring up front. Probably a 30 tooth ring. I figure snow and sand will slow me down a bit from hiw my current hardtails run. At least until a reasonably priced crankset that actually fits comes around.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I am using the one up front cog 30tooth
Really works well for me to date and holding tight over rocks and roots
I have an xt11 setup in the basement but I am afraid to try it on the Vinson for fear it might work and then I won't take it off!!


----------



## Elcor (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, just scored 1 at the awesome deal as well. 

What are some fairly cheap mods to lighten the Vinson a bit? CF bars, seat post, stem? Lighter tubes? I skimmed through most of the thread but couldn't find if you can just pull off the big ring? Ideally would want to go to a 2x10. I like the 30T that comes with the bike.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

blidner said:


> Damn! That's an insane price
> 
> I was going to post this as a cool upgrade and with that savings that's an even better deal
> 
> Hoboy 465mm Carbon Fat Bike Fork (Quick Release) | Sarma - siberian born fat bikes


Looks like a nice fork - that's what I paid for my Carver O'Beast - it would be a nice upgrade and save you over 300g if you care about that


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bduck said:


> $306 is an absolute steal! Asked Santa this morning hope he comes through
> 
> SA lists the spec tires as Vee missions, can anybody confirm these are now the commands? or is it luck of the draw?


the new ones come with Kenda Juggernaut Sport 26"x4.00" wire bead 60tpi 1350g and they use a more common 31.6mm seatpost


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

mtnbiker012 said:


> the new ones come with Kenda Juggernaut Sport 26"x4.00" wire bead 60tpi 1350g and they use a more common 31.6mm seatpost


Is this a good thing?


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

oleyb said:


> I was also lucky to get mine at $285 (shipped to NH, no sales tax). There's now an even better coupon for 30% off (available until 6am) that I almost waited for, but now the Vinson is no longer showing up on SA's website.
> 
> Super excited to get into the fat bike game! As someone who is 5' 7", should I be looking for the shortest possible stem for this bike? Something like this 40mm stem?


I'm shorter as well and wanted to make mine as small as possible - I went with a 30mm stem - 
28 6 x 31 8mm Bicycle Bike Cycling Carbon Fiber N Aluminum Alloy Handlebar Stem | eBay
for $5.85+$1.09 shipping - I also went with a CF zero offset seatpost


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> Is this a good thing?


which ? - tires or seatpost ?


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> What shorter stem are people using?


I wanted to make mine as small as possible - I went with a 30mm stem and a CF zero offset seatpost

28.6 x 31.8mm Bicycle Bike Cycling Carbon Fiber N Aluminum Alloy Handlebar Stem


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I prefer a lower seat for maneuverability anyway, at the cost of some pedaling efficiency. Any idea what stem length is on there? I have a spare 90 and 75 laying around as well, if I can still fit comfortably.


stock stem is 100mm


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Got my shipping notification. Can't wait to see it. 
Told a few friends about the deal. They were too late.
They were not happy I posted it here before I told them about it.
Will have to look into a shorter stem, I'm only 5'-7".


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

mtnbiker012 said:


> which ? - tires or seatpost ?


Tires


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

fagro said:


> Got my shipping notification. Can't wait to see it.
> Told a few friends about the deal. They were too late.
> They were not happy I posted it here before I told them about it.
> Will have to look into a shorter stem, I'm only 5'-7".


The deal is still good. Just use promo code - SALE25

$284.68 before taxes.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Still no shipping notification for me, only the "Free assembly at Sports Authority!" notification


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

RUBZERK said:


> The deal is still good. Just use promo code - SALE25
> $284.68 before taxes.


Thanks!.... passed it on to friends.


----------



## mike74653 (Nov 3, 2015)

Got another one. $312 with taxes included. Free shipping.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

mike74653 said:


> Got another one. $312 with taxes included. Free shipping.


Me too! 
Couldn't pass it up.
Plus 5% cash back from SA and 10% cash back from AJ.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

fagro said:


> Me too!
> Couldn't pass it up.
> Plus 5% cash back from SA and 10% cash back from AJ.


whats AJ ?


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

if you also use Ebates, you get an extra 3%

Ebates: Coupons, Deals, Promo Codes & Cash Back


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

RUBZERK said:


> whats AJ ?


Active Junky......it's a cash back program for a host of outdoor stores. 
Check it out.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

fagro said:


> active junky......it's a cash back program for a host of outdoor stores.
> Check it out.


joined


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I dont think you can stack multiple cash back sites. I just did active junky, since it gave the most cash back.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> I dont think you can stack multiple cash back sites. I just did active junky, since it gave the most cash back.


Agree.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> Tires


I guess so - a lot of people complained about traction and handling / self steer with the Vee missions - I haven't heard as many complaints about the Kenda Juggernauts


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

mtnbiker012 said:


> I guess so - a lot of people complained about traction and handling / self steer with the Vee missions - I haven't heard as many complaints about the Kenda Juggernauts


Self-steer, squeak, snow traction...


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my shipping notice, looking forward to putting 31.6 dropper on.
Will sell old to buddy, who has borrowed before.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

blidner said:


> I am using the one up front cog 30tooth
> Really works well for me to date and holding tight over rocks and roots
> I have an xt11 setup in the basement but I am afraid to try it on the Vinson for fear it might work and then I won't take it off!!


oh? might I get a pic/link for your 30T? that's basically what I am looking to get for my rig.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Sure

Here you go
I have 3 spacers on the bottom bracket


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

I joined the cheap fat club!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Will the Avid DB1 hydraulic brake kit work for the Vinson.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> Sure
> 
> Here you go
> I have 3 spacers on the bottom bracket


We're the spacers used to take up the gap caused by not having the front derailleur mount there anymore, or did you need them to get a chainline that would clear a 4.8" tire?


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

RUBZERK said:


> Will the Avid DB1 hydraulic brake kit work for the Vinson.


pretty much any brake set will work. I used some Avid XX brakes I had laying around for a while.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone having SA do the build?
Looks like their return policy states it must be returned in the box, sounds like a pain if there was a reason to have to do that after building it yourself.
I'm guessing if SA builds it then at least you could just return the bike and not worry about repackaging. Of course, I'm thinking it would have to be torn down after the fact just to make sure everything is greased properly.


----------



## bepperb (Mar 26, 2004)

slowride454 said:


> pretty much any brake set will work. I used some Avid XX brakes I had laying around for a while.


Agreed, I'm using Avid Elixir 1, mounted no problem. Huge improvement over stock.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm in the process of returning mine to stock to put it up for sale. You guys are making it hard for me. It is still a great bike... I need to figure out how to convince my wife I need to keep it in addition to the Farley 7 and all my other bikes.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> I'm in the process of returning mine to stock to put it up for sale. You guys are making it hard for me. It is still a great bike... I need to figure out how to convince my wife I need to keep it in addition to the Farley 7 and all my other bikes.


Tell her that these things are going so cheap new, its not worth selling it. Then buy two more.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Just ordered one of these today from SA. $306.99 with their current coupon so not as cheap as some got it for but still a hell of a deal.

I don't really care to spend a lot of money on my Winter bike since I don't intend to use this over my 5010 as a trail bike in the Summer months. I also have enough spare parts lying around to upgrade this (SLX brakes, last-gen XT drivetrain, Volt Race seat) from the outset.

Out of curiosity, anyone try converting this to a single-speed? With what riding I've done on snow, I find that I never even touch the upper half of my gear range.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quick question to those who own this beast already. Are the mongoose decals pained on or are they simple stickers? I thought I had read they were painted on, but now I cant find that. Anybody got pics of a debadged vinson?


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Another question (since mine isn't here yet): I've been skimming through this thread and I saw that this bike has an odd 30.6mm seatpost that isn't too snug but won't fit a 30.9. Anyone happen to try a 30.8 or is everyone who upgraded the post using shims on a smaller diameter?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

lmcfarlin said:


> Another question (since mine isn't here yet): I've been skimming through this thread and I saw that this bike has an odd 30.6mm seatpost that isn't too snug but won't fit a 30.9. Anyone happen to try a 30.8 or is everyone who upgraded the post using shims on a smaller diameter?


Seems the newer vinsons are shipping with 31.6 mm posts, and better tires. Though I've yet to receive mine. Or my brothers. Or my buddy's. Its christmas time! Everybody gets a fat bike!


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, GuitsBoy! I guess I'll just have to wait for it to show up and make some measurements to be sure.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

blidner said:


> Glad to hear you are ok
> 
> That's some scary stuff





KB1JKI said:


> The gravity that I have seen are equivalent, I will say that the difference in price is worth spending more on which ever doesn't have Vee Rubber Mission tires. They are junk in snow and death commuting on snow. The Gravity also have steel forks some with water bottle mounts which is very nice. There also appears to be a second set of water bottle bolts on the seat tube. I like the fact that they already come with a bash guard and drop the large ring. I put an 11-34T 8s cassette as I built the vinson up new. I'd recommend that you do it with the gravity also and you won't miss that big ring! The gravity is a solid purchase, and you have choice of color! the steel forks are smarter, and the fork water bottle mounts are nice. most importantly you can get that bike in different sizes. If you have a 6'6" or 5'1" body, that is relevant.





blidner said:


> Sure
> 
> Here you go
> I have 3 spacers on the bottom bracket


nice. and luckily my replacement crank is 104 BCD so that one will work.
I'm thinking about getting that brand's oval crank. I understand the general concept of the oval crank, and figure it might be nice to have.

How's the standard one working for you though? if it's fantastic, I'll just use that extra ten dollars to get a bash guard.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

This is the 96 but certainly they make the 104. I'm really impressed by how it works with the x4 as a 1 x setup. No dropped chain and the riding around here is pretty rocky rooty. The chain popped off the back a few times but I think that's just a derailleur adjustment

As for the seat post mine is also 31.6 so lots of options


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I made the order. $333 with tax was too hard to pass up. What are the better tires that are shipping on the newer ones?


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

moefosho said:


> Well I made the order. $333 with tax was too hard to pass up. What are the better tires that are shipping on the newer ones?


Supposed to be Kenda Juggernaut Sport wire bead, but have not confirmed that because I don't have mine yet.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

blidner said:


> This is the 96 but certainly they make the 104. I'm really impressed by how it works with the x4 as a 1 x setup. No dropped chain and the riding around here is pretty rocky rooty. The chain popped off the back a few times but I think that's just a derailleur adjustment
> 
> As for the seat post mine is also 31.6 so lots of options


neat. I was looking at keeping my derailleur, so it's good to hear that yours is still good.

BUT, since those dumb trigger shifters are hurting my hands, I'm going to throw this guy on it:

microSHIFT -The best control system

I'd really like to push this sucker up to a 9 or 10 speed, but I don't know if I have room for a larger cassette in the back. my battle plan if I don't is to remove the 11T cog on the back, and throw a Giant cog behind the cassette. like this one:

e*thirteen components Extended Range Cog | Competitive Cyclist

Though I don't know if it will work. this one says it'll work for SRAM systems:

Wolf Tooth Components Giant Cog for SRAM | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like mine will be here on the 9th. HOW DO I COPE WITH THE WAIT????


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

OK yes I too am getting in on same deal at sports authority. Only difference is promo code25 sas no longer good. But have 20% with nwe code cyberweek use all capitals. 306.00 delivered. Funny story been studied for right bike at right price. I first read this post about month ago. Didn't notice 2014 date and was fired up to get the black Friday deal at mc sports. Well I was sad at there 499.00 deal so. I just put money down to rethink thought. Then researching deals I noticed this new price so am beyond excited too. So will join in on the upgrade info and afford to have some fun. Much thanks


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Looks like mine will be here on the 9th. HOW DO I COPE WITH THE WAIT????


look at drivetrain mods? that's what I'm doing.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Looks like mine will be here on the 9th. HOW DO I COPE WITH THE WAIT????


I'm looking at hydraulic brakes, short stem and pedals.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I read online that the x4 has a 34t range, though this info was not on the sram website.

There is a vison I think on page 32 that was setup as a 10 speed x9



Anvil_X said:


> neat. I was looking at keeping my derailleur, so it's good to hear that yours is still good.
> 
> BUT, since those dumb trigger shifters are hurting my hands, I'm going to throw this guy on it:
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

blidner said:


> I read online that the x4 has a 34t range, though this info was not on the sram website.
> 
> There is a vison I think on page 32 that was setup as a 10 speed x9


I had mine set up as 1 x 10 XTR, until I built a niner hardtail and moved the drivetrain.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

domoMKIV said:


> Looks like mine will be here on the 9th. HOW DO I COPE WITH THE WAIT????


Same here. NEED INSTANT GRATIFICATION!!!

Also, noticed it shipped from CA, and I'm in NY. I wonder just how bad a condition it will be by the time it gets here.


----------



## Squeakybeaver (Jul 19, 2015)

SA page said/says it should ship in 1-2 full business days. Today is the 3rd business day. Me being the impatient guy that I am I called about it. They couldn't tell me anything other than "It might have shipped already, but we're not sure. If you haven't received it by Monday call us back. I can also submit a request to have the matter looked into further and you will get an email in 2-3 business days to let you know what they find out". When you're so excited to get something it's so hard to be patient and understand that Friday and Monday were probably their two busiest days of the year.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

is it possible to delete a post, like this one for instance?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

slowride454 said:


> I'm in the process of returning mine to stock to put it up for sale. You guys are making it hard for me. It is still a great bike... I need to figure out how to convince my wife I need to keep it in addition to the Farley 7 and all my other bikes.


set it up for her


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> set it up for her


this


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Anvil_X said:


> look at drivetrain mods? that's what I'm doing.





RUBZERK said:


> I'm looking at hydraulic brakes, short stem and pedals.


I did do a little browsing but I'm not going to get too crazy with it until I've actually sat on the thing and figured out what I need to replace by feel.


GuitsBoy said:


> Same here. NEED INSTANT GRATIFICATION!!!
> 
> Also, noticed it shipped from CA, and I'm in NY. I wonder just how bad a condition it will be by the time it gets here.


Exactly. I refreshed that page at least 50 times waiting for it to change, lol. Mine shipped from CA as well, should be a nice 2900 mile trip to here in FL, very interested in seeing the box when it arrives.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I popped on an xt8000 11-40 cassette to see if it would fit and much to my surprise not only does it fit but it clears the tires. With that said I did not put on a derailleur, as I wanted to see if the hub would work. I put that cassette back on its rightful home.

But for those of you wondering, yup it fits


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

glanced over at my rig and became infuriated. F'n Pissed! The rear tire is flat. I'm staring at 4 dead tubes... that's the cost of a tire! a few with pinch flats too close together for the puny patches that can't be stacked and aren't big enough to cover. Yeah, when the temp drops so does the pressure btw. This time it was a puncture. Soooo annoyed that my Kenda is too flaccid and won't hold a bead without a tube. I prepared the wheels last year, and I reamed out a hole and installed a valve for tubeless, but still can't get my Kenda to seat, dumping a 20 gal air tank is futile. What's worse is if I do get a gash on the trail, That's never going to inflate. I'm thinking of going I'm looking into either a specialized ground control or better yet a Maxxis Colossus. The Ground Control is a 4.6" and hopefully closer to my 4.5" than the 4.7" that causes chain scrub on a Vinson since I haven't the $ set aside for a 1x10 drivetrain yet. Oh, and there have been dozens of posts with the Specialized tire (frankly overpriced) with branches and limbs sticking out of them! The Maxxis is puncture resistant, 120 TPI, and is tubeless ready. It has a larger casing than the Jugg, a similar tread pattern, but looks like slightly more modest corner lugs that may clear the chain. In a pinch, I could spend too much on a specialized tire at the LBS... the Surly Lou costs less! I just can't fit the 4.8" tires without chain scrub and I don't have enough to upgrade to 1x10 (yet) but I'm sick of these f#cking flat tires! I have considered tires with stud pockets, I even have studs... but going tubeless is messy to change tires every season, so I'm not sure I want to go with a studded tire. Damn it! ... XL Snowshoes do have stud pockets... Well, while thinking about it I found Giant inner tube patches at the autoparts store. I found them for truck inner tubes and a basic set with 2 patches identical to what you get for bicycles, and then a couple 1" and 2" diameter patches that will do nicely.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> glanced over at my rig and became infuriated. F'n Pissed! The rear tire is flat. I'm staring at 4 dead tubes... that's the cost of a tire! a few with pinch flats too close together for the puny patches that can't be stacked and aren't big enough to cover. Yeah, when the temp drops so does the pressure btw. This time it was a puncture. Soooo annoyed that my Kenda is too flaccid and won't hold a bead without a tube. I prepared the wheels last year, and I reamed out a hole and installed a valve for tubeless, but still can't get my Kenda to seat, dumping a 20 gal air tank is futile. What's worse is if I do get a gash on the trail, That's never going to inflate. I'm thinking of going I'm looking into either a specialized ground control or better yet a Maxxis Colossus. The Ground Control is a 4.6" and hopefully closer to my 4.5" than the 4.7" that causes chain scrub on a Vinson since I haven't the $ set aside for a 1x10 drivetrain yet. Oh, and there have been dozens of posts with the Specialized tire (frankly overpriced) with branches and limbs sticking out of them! The Maxxis is puncture resistant, 120 TPI, and is tubeless ready. It has a larger casing than the Jugg, a similar tread pattern, but looks like slightly more modest corner lugs that may clear the chain. In a pinch, I could spend too much on a specialized tire at the LBS... the Surly Lou costs less! I just can't fit the 4.8" tires without chain scrub and I don't have enough to upgrade to 1x10 (yet) but I'm sick of these f#cking flat tires! I have considered tires with stud pockets, I even have studs... but going tubeless is messy to change tires every season, so I'm not sure I want to go with a studded tire. Damn it! ... XL Snowshoes do have stud pockets... Well, while thinking about it I found Giant inner tube patches at the autoparts store. I found them for truck inner tubes and a basic set with 2 patches identical to what you get for bicycles, and then a couple 1" and 2" diameter patches that will do nicely.


Just put some Stan's in your tubes, man. Fixes most flats right up, no more patching.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

While I seat here impatiently waiting for my new bike to arrive. I started at looking for some inexpensive upgrades. I already have Avid brake levers laying around, also getting a 40 mm stem. 

I also wanted to ask what lighter tubes are you guys running. Are 2.7 Q super light tubes to narrow for the 100 mm rim? What other lighter tubes do you guys use/recommend.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

*craig barker*

reply to blidner's post. i too like this thought, and has been my focus. im glad to hear its working well. i will following you lead. what rear derailer set up you using, and your thoughts on the front. i have access to sram complete x9 set up, trying to see if could put them to use. any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Split tube tubeless worked really well. Has held up for months now.


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

toothpuller said:


> Split tube tubeless worked really well. Has held up for months now.


Good to know, what tires are you running? Sorry if you have already answered!


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

blidner said:


> I popped on an xt8000 11-40 cassette to see if it would fit and much to my surprise not only does it fit but it clears the tires. With that said I did not put on a derailleur, as I wanted to see if the hub would work. I put that cassette back on its rightful home.
> 
> But for those of you wondering, yup it fits


Are you freakin kidding me!?
that's awesome!

so by "check the fit" you checked and made sure the chain clears the granny cog, right?

Just have to check.

man this is awesome


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

where is a good place to buy the xt8000. ten speed correct. not the eleven speed.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

craig barker said:


> where is a good place to buy the xt8000. ten speed correct. not the eleven speed.


these guys are having a sale. this link is the 11 speed, but just go back to the cassette menu and you'll find what you're looking for

Shimano XT CS-M8000 11 Speed Cassette > Components > Drivetrain > Cassettes & Cogs | Jenson USA


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup around the 40 cog

Don't get me wrong there was only mm s plural of clearance


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

This beauty is on the way to my front door. So yes!! I'll be here on Monday or Saturday reporting with some pics.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Code "cyberweek" will get you 20 percent off now. With shipping and tax to NJ that's right around $320. Not as good as it was a few days ago, but still a bargain.


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Dangit I had to get one! Wasn't wanting another bike but at $329 after tax how can I not . Wife didn't see it that way but thats too bad for her. Ha.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

SPORTS AUTHORITY cyberdeal for 20% ends on the 5th at midnight. BUT heres a catch, at the bottom of the home page there is a place to sign up to get 10% off. first order. i personally signed up, called into service center to verify this was added. which it did not because of prior cyberweek discount was added. the rep was beyond nice, respectful and added it on the spot. i too was originally bummed thought i too missed thr lessor deal, but was ecstatic that i was still getting it around the 328.00 shipped including tax. but after the phone call was credited 33.00 back for the final cost shipped to the upper Michigan area. right on lake superior. we get snow, and they race. i have another 4-6 hundred to add to this mongoose. i like to ride fast and hard nearly 50 and want to chuckle as we go flying by. ive always liked the underdog, so ready to give it a try. thanks guys for the great guidance and suggestions this is why i choose thr vinson. funny i obsess over things snd i study. ive lookrd at most of the bikrs out there for much more, and yes here i am. ready, waiting and listening. thanks again


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Ha, I called and they told me on the phone I could only apply one promo at a time. I obviously took the 20%. Guess I spoke to the wrong gal. Oh well. At $329 its a frickin steal. Enjoy it! Nows the bad part....waiting for its arrival.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

bummer, thunder yes i ordered mine yesterday and called the couple hours later. consider calling again and reminding her the rxtra 10% off is different to the coupon. that itd used to mail you coupons and promotionals. the 10% off is almost always going to be used with coupon or promo. definatly try again. i can almost promise you could get it. good luck


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

SpeedNess said:


> Good to know, what tires are you running? Sorry if you have already answered!


45 north tires. I forget which model. I also picked up the on one carbon fork. Next upgrades are a king headset and some carbon bars.


----------



## schofell84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like it would be too small for a gent at 6'1" with a short stem wide (740) bar combo, is my assumption correct?


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

schofell84 said:


> Looks like it would be too small for a gent at 6'1" with a short stem wide (740) bar combo, is my assumption correct?


I am 6' and rode a dolomite for hundreds of miles with a 60mm stem and 400mm seat post and it was comfortable. I think they are very similar in geometry.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## schofell84 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've fallen for the "great deal" on a improperly sized bike before. It's no bueno. Is the dolomite the same frame?


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

schofell84 said:


> I've fallen for the "great deal" on a improperly sized bike before. It's no bueno. Is the dolomite the same frame?


No, the dolomite is the steel frame, Vinson is aluminum. I doubt they are identical but the dolomite looks very similar and is also 16".

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

schofell84 said:


> Looks like it would be too small for a gent at 6'1" with a short stem wide (740) bar combo, is my assumption correct?


At 6'1 I think you can should be able to dial in the size by picking an appropriate stem for your reach. However if you know you don't want a stem longer than a certain size, or your stuck on a particular size, then you have less ability to adjust the sizing, and need a more precise frame fit. Sizing is pretty subjective though.

I like wider bars, but personally speaking, a longer stem doesn't bother me if that's what it takes to get the fit correct. Then again I started riding mtn bikes in an era of the 90s where all bikes had stems at least 100mm so perhaps I'm just used to it.

I personally think this frame is pretty roomy for a medium. At 5'11 with a long torso and long arms, I feel comfortable with a 60mm stem and wide bars. I'm not positive, but I think somewhere in this thread, someone has the geometry posted.

It's definitely a different frame than the dolomite, but not sure on the geo vs e dolomite.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

The Vinson is an 18 inch frAme


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

QUESTION PLEASE.rear hub does it have a xt driver? is there a site for deep spec. questions. or is it best ro ask here. please help and much thanks


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I doubt that it has an xt anything, but if the question is will it fit an xt cassette the answer is yes

To the best of my knowledge all cassettes will fit with the exception of SRAM 11 speed which requires an xd driver


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

yes thank you that was the question. i was looking at the sram xt1150 or the 1180. but not gonna work. i liked the thought of the 10 to 42 ratio. then looking too add the sram bb7 brake system. this is my beging point, less you have some better suggestions. figuring to add 400.00 to it this week. any thoughts or suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I posted earlier that the xt11 stuff will work but that depends on tire choice 

The cassette fits right in 

You can also get a 10 speed with similar range 

I just got some used db5 brakes, I was about to go bb7 but went with the SRAM instead

I would recommend you ride the bike and figure out what does not feel strong for you

I also put the race face ride cockpit and seat post on. Decent price point for weight.

Loads of good posts in this forum


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

great suggestion much thanks and respect. yes this thread has been my major point to purchase the vinson. and i figured what i could spend at the time and build into.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Any updates with the 2nd gen Vinson? Are they coming with Juggernauts and a 31.6 seatpost dia?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I can let you guys know wednesday. But surely someone lives closer to the left coast?


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

moefosho said:


> Any updates with the 2nd gen Vinson? Are they coming with Juggernauts and a 31.6 seatpost dia?


Just picked up at UPS.
Juggies and a proper diameter.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

wheelmotor said:


> Just picked up at UPS.
> Juggies and a proper diameter.


Awesome to hear. Thanks.

Can I trouble you for an additional query? Are the logos stickers or painted on?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

wheelmotor said:


> Just picked up at UPS.
> Juggies and a proper diameter.


+1 thanks! 
I am in WA state. Tracking # just shows that they printed the label... on 12/3.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Or just post a picture.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I assume they are the 4.0 sport wire bead versions. Still better than the Missions as far as I can tell.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Awesome to hear. Thanks.
> 
> Can I trouble you for an additional query? Are the logos stickers or painted on?


On my way home, can't open box again, assume paint.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

moefosho said:


> I assume they are the 4.0 sport wire bead versions. Still better than the Missions as far as I can tell.










Also, graphics definitely painted.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

wheelmotor said:


> Also, graphics definitely painted.


Thanks, That's what I had assumed as well. Until someone mentioned that the dolomite decals were stickers. Anyway, rattlecans are in hand. I just have to decide on flat black vs clean gloss white.

Thanks for checking for me.


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

I stumble across the Vinson deal at SA in the evening of Nov 29th, but within a few minutes it was gone from their web site. The following morning it was back on their site so I went ahead and bought it. Now my wife, like many wives, will say I dont need it..... and she is probably right. So I guess I will just have to "give" it to her for christmas. Its a safe thing since she will surely not ever ride it and then it will ultimately be adopted by me.... 

Even if I lose this gamble, I will get my wife in better shape and didn't spend much in the process. Still awaiting its arrival but it was only $256.04 Shipped to my door!!!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

HotRodHudson said:


> I stumble across the Vinson deal at SA in the evening of Nov 29th, but within a few minutes it was gone from their web site. The following morning it was back on their site so I went ahead and bought it. Now my wife, like many wives, will say I dont need it..... and she is probably right. So I guess I will just have to "give" it to her for christmas. Its a safe thing since she will surely not ever ride it and then it will ultimately be adopted by me....
> 
> Even if I lose this gamble, I will get my wife in better shape and didn't spend much in the process. Still awaiting its arrival but it was only $256.04 Shipped to my door!!!


edit the post in case she gets into it and starts reading the thread dude... Get my wife Riding... vs "in better shape". Just sayin...


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

Good point, I get in enough hot water as is!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Awesome to hear. Thanks.
> 
> Can I trouble you for an additional query? Are the logos stickers or painted on?


Theres definitely clear coat over them, but they are probably vinyl stickers, or maybe just the cling type vinyl with clear coat over top.

If your going to respraybit anyway, and are considering white, you may first want to try and remove the clearcoat and decal. Might benpossible with some patience.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

I have felt the same about the mongoose name cleared over on my bike. Two easy options, because the bike and paint look great, would be either to be the underdog who stole the big dogs bone, and road away with it laughing because of your great buy. or otder a black and white checker decal kit, or better yet the carbon fiber sticker kit used for autos and dashes. then simply clear coat over yhem if you wosh. Honrsyly though be proud of your buy as you fly by. Add little to it each month til you have it how you like it! love it!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

craig barker said:


> I have felt the same about the mongoose name cleared over on my bike. Two easy options, because the bike and paint look great, would be either to be the underdog who stole the big dogs bone, and road away with it laughing because of your great buy. or otder a black and white checker decal kit, or better yet the carbon fiber sticker kit used for autos and dashes. then simply clear coat over yhem if you wosh. Honrsyly though be proud of your buy as you fly by. Add little to it each month til you have it how you like it! love it!


Ive struggled with this a bit. Im a bit of a 2 wheel junky. Both engines, and leg powered. Im sitting in my garage now, doing some
Maintenance, and I just counted 13 complete bicycles, 1 trail-a-bike and a spare frame. Theres only 5 of us in this house, and 3 are Age 7 and undsr, so yeah, most of these are mine. As I look around This mongoose is the only "non-bike shop" bike I own. Not gonna lie, it makes me a tad bit self concious. That big Mongoose decal on the downtube just screaming chinese mail order, but you know what, F-it. The bike rides nice. Yeah, some of the components arent up to the task, but Its a solid bike. For the price, hard to beat.

I ride mostly older American made bikes. They are older, arent cutting edge, so I get them discounted. Its awesome, but you cant do that with fatbikes. The cheapest offering my local BS has on a fatbike is $1600. F-that! The last MC I bought was only $2800, and that thing does 0-60 in under 4 sec. How can I justify $1600 for a 33lb fatbike. I cant. But I can justify the $300 and change I paid for this Mongoose all day long, so what the hell, I'll fly the Mongoose logos when I ride and dare anyone to give me **** about it.

The paint on this thing is too nice to risk douching it up. It has a real nice metallic flake in it. Its nice. The welds on the frame arent awful either. Its a solid bike. I must admit, the weldsnon my fork, well, they look like $hit really, but hey, under $400 bucks!

This bike is as good as it gets in this price range. I will take this over a similar priced Gravity all day long. And Im certain I'll be dusting people in my local trsils that spent 4 times as much as I did.

My less than sober rambling is now over


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

My first post...Riding with the Mongoose name....Well, they do sell $2500 bikes on their website. How does it feel to have a $2500 Goose I wonder LOL! Even though most associate it with the wally world line, I remember the old 'Goose brand from the 70's-80's BMX days.

Many fatbikers are fad followers or actually beginner off roaders that were a bike shops dream, blew all there dough on a first "fat" trail bike right from the get go. So if you can ride, and see a great deal, who cares what they think. I cant stand "bike snobs" and I was a bike mech for many years. I've had about 50 bikes in my 45 years of ridding, have 10 with pedals now and one with a motor (KTMexc). Looking foward to new found winter fun for a bargain. I've ridden entry level $1200 fat bikes, not much difference. Carbon fiber for 6K, yes those are nice, but for 6k, it better come with a motor!

Besides all that, do any of your Vinson's have a sloppy front derailleur mount? Not too sturdy, actually has some play at those notches seen from the bottom. Wonder how this holds up in time? I prefer the "old school" clamp frame tube mount.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Bike Mann said:


> My first post...Riding with the Mongoose name....Well, they do sell $2500 bikes on their website. How does it feel to have a $2500 Goose I wonder LOL! Even though most associate it with the wally world line, I remember the old 'Goose brand from the 70's-80's BMX days.
> 
> Many fatbikers are fad followers or actually beginner off roaders that were a bike shops dream, blew all there dough on a first "fat" trail bike right from the get go. So if you can ride, and see a great deal, who cares what they think. I cant stand "bike snobs" and I was a bike mech for many years. I've had about 50 bikes in my 45 years of ridding, have 10 with pedals now and one with a motor (KTMexc). Looking foward to new found winter fun for a bargain. I've ridden entry level $1200 fat bikes, not much difference. Carbon fiber for 6K, yes those are nice, but for 6k, it better come with a motor!
> 
> Besides all that, do any of your Vinson's have a sloppy front derailleur mount? Not too sturdy, actually has some play at those notches seen from the bottom. Wonder how this holds up in time? I prefer the "old school" clamp frame tube mount.


Mines not sloppy, but out on the trail shifting down to the lowest ring isn't what I would call crisp. I don't love that setup either, but I imagine frame mounted would require more swing than the der can handle. It may just be that I'm used to an XT der, and well, this is not XT level. I actually think if I'm going to sink a little money into this, it will be on a better crank/BB setup as a single or double up front.

I've had a chance to ride some single track on it recently, and I'm really impressed. My brake setup still needs some work, but the bike really feels solid under me. The fat tires roll through rock gardens so well, it's like cheating. I only feel the weight on extended climbs. On short climbs, the thing seems to carry so much momentum it almost feels faster. Climbs with roots and such, it is faster.

Overall, I'm definitely slower in my local trails then when I ride my normal xc bike, but I expected that. However the fun factor is very high on this. It's different. If my normal xc bike is like a sports car, this is like a jacked up pickup. Totally different, but both are fun.


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

Pkovo said:


> Ive struggled with this a bit. Im a bit of a 2 wheel junky. Both engines, and leg powered. Im sitting in my garage now, doing some
> Maintenance, and I just counted 13 complete bicycles, 1 trail-a-bike and a spare frame. Theres only 5 of us in this house, and 3 are Age 7 and undsr, so yeah, most of these are mine. As I look around This mongoose is the only "non-bike shop" bike I own. Not gonna lie, it makes me a tad bit self concious. That big Mongoose decal on the downtube just screaming chinese mail order, but you know what, F-it. The bike rides nice. Yeah, some of the components arent up to the task, but Its a solid bike. For the price, hard to beat.
> 
> I ride mostly older American made bikes. They are older, arent cutting edge, so I get them discounted. Its awesome, but you cant do that with fatbikes. The cheapest offering my local BS has on a fatbike is $1600. F-that! The last MC I bought was only $2800, and that thing does 0-60 in under 4 sec. How can I justify $1600 for a 33lb fatbike. I cant. But I can justify the $300 and change I paid for this Mongoose all day long, so what the hell, I'll fly the Mongoose logos when I ride and dare anyone to give me **** about it.
> ...


Ditto, but....
I don't have any other white bikes and I'm not a fan of white.
Almost all of my others are US-made Cannondales, my favorite a flat-black Bad Boy.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Last night I went riding on a new trail that a group showed my buddy and I over the weekend. Both times I rode the foes mutz, and I did better the second time through. It's a rather rough trail, lots of small climbing and fast short decents 

Got back to the car and said to my buddy that next time we need to grab the rigids which in my case is the Vinson 

I'll be blown away if I can clear that on the Vinson but so pumped to try this

I don't care if I'm riding the 6000 mutz or the 600 Vinson so long as I'm riding 

And if someone comments on my rig, then he's no friend of mine and better get out of my way because I'll be passing him either way


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

KB1JKI said:


> edit the post in case she gets into it and starts reading the thread dude... Get my wife Riding... vs "in better shape". Just sayin...


If that were the worry, good job quoting him. lol


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> If that were the worry, good job quoting him. lol


the intent was to modify should he... but being quoted makes that harder. However, it would be so convoluted by this point she'd have no idea she were the subject by this point...


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

how was assembly ?


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

funny agreed seems many of us feel the same of the name, thirty years ago it was a name sought after. But the deal price speaks for itself. as for me im juicing mine up. we can call our mod-bikes juicedgoose's. there are going to be haters out there because of the price. I started riding this summer and it truly saved my life, i ride a street racer the walmart genisis g500. I didn't know what I was getting besides again a great deal. sells in store fot 350.00 got mine as a return for 175.00. I love this bike its fast ive learned alot, now ready for winter fat biking and want to race. yes with my juicedgoose. one of the first upgrades is yes front derailer and shifter. shop ebay and add a sram x5, or x7 for a simple 50.00, brake upgrade bb5, or bb7's 50. to 70. bucks. something we can all do to get more personal with our passion, designing a bike how we want it, when we can aford it. We will have more heart out of ours because we put more heart into. so they have a 1500.+ bike, and so do hundreds others, when we will be hitting it with our juicedgoose"s. ride the deal, make it special, and yours, and still aford life, and other leasures. Great thread, thanks for contined suport. i commute 15+ miles per day. FAST!


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> how was assembly ?


Rotate stem forward, tighten, attach handlebar, install front wheel and pedals, put cables in holders.
Derailleur adjustment was near perfect.
Had to adjust rear caliper out a bit.

Since the frame shipped with the stem turned around, it explained why my first and so many others had assembled bikes with backward forks from MC Sports, et al.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a beautiful Surly Moonlander that I keep set up to ride the beach. I keep the Vinson as my during the week trainer bike. I ride it much more than the moonlander. I like it a lot. What a fantastic and fun bike. I regret that I paid full price for it, but alas, water under the bridge.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine is arriving today! So excited!


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine arrived a few minutes ago. Box has a couple holes and a tear on one side but it looks like everything inside should be fine. Also, it is in a Mongoose labeled box that is of correct sizing.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone with the latest arrivals (within the last year or so) had any issues with bent forks?
Read earlier posts about this issue but nothing lately.


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

fagro said:


> Has anyone with the latest arrivals (within the last year or so) had any issues with bent forks?
> Read earlier posts about this issue but nothing lately.


'Got mine last July and no issues with bent fork. Have since replaced it with a Sarma Hoboy fork.


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

Any info if the Snowshoe XL studded fit the Vinson?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

JJGT said:


> Any info if the Snowshoe XL studded fit the Vinson?


There is frame clearance for the 4.8" and the studs too. There is likely not enough chain clearance, though I have seen some run Bud/Lou with stock drivetrain and not mention chain issues. I'm thinking doing the xl in the rear and the possibility of running 1x10 drivetrain. and seeing if the xxl fits in the stock fork, or weather I'll have to consider a fork too... thinking studs myself and running current sneakers for fair weather.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

NNever mind. Got it.


----------



## Wildebeast (Apr 5, 2011)

Where can i get this thing for close to $300? I'd jump on that quick but everywhere I look the cheapest I can find it is ~$475. Any help here would be very appreciated. Also, how do I know if its the gen 2 with better tires or not when ordering? This looks like a fun bike for sure!


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

Please try those tires with he stock drivetrain and let us know 


KB1JKI said:


> There is frame clearance for the 4.8" and the studs too. There is likely not enough chain clearance, though I have seen some run Bud/Lou with stock drivetrain and not mention chain issues. I'm thinking doing the xl in the rear and the possibility of running 1x10 drivetrain. and seeing if the xxl fits in the stock fork, or weather I'll have to consider a fork too... thinking studs myself and running current sneakers for fair weather.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

This bike is what got me to consider getting fat. Didn't by Vinson but in a strange way I have a soft spot for this bike. If I was a dentist I would buy it just because. I'm obsessed with this turd and if my wife was taller, I would buy it for her for a Christmas present for selfish reasions.
Pointless post (Sorry)


----------



## JJGT (Dec 28, 2014)

*Snowshoe XL same measurements as Surly Lou*

I was told the Snowshoe XL studded will fit with he stock drivetrain and based on the measurements here New Tire Preview ? Vee Tire Snowshoe XL | FAT-BIKE.COM and here http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/SURLY_Tire_Geometries.pdf they are exactly like the Surly Lou, so it should fit and have to chain issues  !!!


----------



## PolarMonkey (Dec 10, 2015)

JJGT said:


> Any info if the Snowshoe XL studded fit the Vinson?


Yes, studded Snowshoe XLs fit with absolutely no chain rub issues on the stock drivetrain.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

JJGT said:


> I was told the Snowshoe XL studded will fit with he stock drivetrain and based on the measurements here New Tire Preview ? Vee Tire Snowshoe XL | FAT-BIKE.COM and here http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/SURLY_Tire_Geometries.pdf they are exactly like the Surly Lou, so it should fit and have to chain issues  !!!


check out the Bud/Lou fitment on pages 5 & 6 of this thread... those are 4.8" tires with 8mm lugs! mongoose Vinson - Page 6- Mtbr.com


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, so i got my goose yesterday. Im impressed but the gears need some major adjustment. 
Upgrades will be stem, hydraulic brakes, pedals & maybe grips.

My 1 issue is, my pant leg keeps snagging on the crank. 

Where can i get a crank guard for it.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is is a link that was put up by the yoda of the Vinson



KB1JKI said:


> I am a fan of the ******* bash guard, but if it bent once...as far as filing the teeth off, that's what rocks are for! BlackSpire and a few others make bash guards that cover big rigs. The stock crank is no more exposed than any other crank on a big spindle needed so the crank arm clears the chain stays. If this is also a woods bike there is a better way to remedy the issue.
> Lose the big ring and install a smaller bash guard. There are bash guards for 40T rings, but you can gain clearance by losing the ring! I got a Sun Race 11-34T 8s cassette that gave me both lower and higher gears that rendered the big ring obsolete! (in the 36T ring and 11T cog, I'm still pedaling down hill on the street!) While rocks and logs are easier to get over. You can find Shimano Saint bash guards for $10 on line!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-FC-M8...=1447386033&sr=8-2&keywords=shimano+bashguard


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

blidner said:


> Here is is a link that was put up by the yoda of the Vinson


It says its for a single or double sprocket. 
Will it work for the stock crank?


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

RUBZERK said:


> Ok, so i got my goose yesterday. Im impressed but the gears need some major adjustment.
> Upgrades will be stem, hydraulic brakes, pedals & maybe grips.
> 
> My 1 issue is, my pant leg keeps snagging on the crank.
> ...


Just put a strap around the cuff of your pants.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't have experience with the guard, but others will

My guess is it takes the place of the largest cog

I run a 1x8, but hope to go to 1 x 10 soon


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

fagro said:


> Just put a strap around the cuff of your pants.


The cuff from a broken surfboard leash works perfect. That's what I use.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd would just like to put on a guard.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> Ok, so i got my goose yesterday. Im impressed but the gears need some major adjustment.
> Upgrades will be stem, hydraulic brakes, pedals & maybe grips.
> 
> My 1 issue is, my pant leg keeps snagging on the crank.
> ...


Just tuck your right pant leg into your sock, works like a charm! And fashionable!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Assembly was a breeze. Put an easton haven 75mm stem(stock stem is crazy heavy), 3T carbon bars, Ritchey seatpost, Henge pro saddle, different grips, some 50/50 flats. I have some Elixirs that I need to take off my wifes bike(she gets an upgrade) and put on this guy. Weighed 33.8lbs w/o pedals on my bathroom scale. We are supposed to get snow this weekend.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I am interested in doing some black(possibly orange) vinyl on the downtube and seat tube similar to this jamis frame. Thoughts?


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

what are a good upgrade on pedals ?


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Turd said:


> This bike is what got me to consider getting fat. Didn't by Vinson but in a strange way I have a soft spot for this bike. If I was a dentist I would buy it just because. I'm obsessed with this turd and if my wife was taller, I would buy it for her for a Christmas present for selfish reasions.
> Pointless post (Sorry)


Same here.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

RUBZERK said:


> what are a good upgrade on pedals ?


I assume pretty much anything will be a pedal upgrade.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Personally I like spd and there are some good deals right now on some vp stuff 

If you go flat I would look for something wider to fit a boot


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

On a budget, I personally like wellgo MG5 or MG1. Light and cheap and rather durable. If youve got the loot, some VP or xpedo pedals really look nice.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> On a budget, I personally like wellgo MG5 or MG1. Light and cheap and rather durable. If youve got the loot, some VP or xpedo pedals really look nice.


This!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

seems another content Vinnie customer is running stock drivetrain with Bud/Lou...


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

KB1JKI said:


> seems another content Vinnie customer is running stock drivetrain with Bud/Lou...


Nice!
What size are they?
What did you use for the white rim strips?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

KB1JKI said:


> seems another content Vinnie customer is running stock drivetrain with Bud/Lou...


In the text on the right, someone asks if the chain clears in the granny gear, but there's no answer. Wherever that is from, can you go back and look to see if he answered?


----------



## PolarMonkey (Dec 10, 2015)

*Studded Snowshoe XLs fit*

I put studded Snowshoe XLs on both of our Vinsons, and yes, they fit great and have no chain rub with the stock drivetrain in the lowest gear.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

fagro said:


> This!


Truth. Put my MG1's on immediately.
Derailleur needs some adjusting as do the brakes. 
There was negative grease in the headset.
I need to check the hubs, haven't looked at the bb yet. Is the bb typical mongoose that can be opened and greased?


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Winter foot wear/wide pedals?

Id like wide pedals for winter boot riding. I Always rode with hi-top hikers on the big side for thick socks. I see people wearing hiker/light winter boots, but my feet are to big for normal flat pedals, while wearing any thick foot wear (size 13).

These look a little wider, Wellgo CNC Platform B143 Flat Pedals, $50 at chain reaction:

Wellgo CNC Platform B143 Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles

Wish i could find even wider ones though. (And remove for summer; harder cornering= pedal digs=wipe outs)


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> seems another content Vinnie customer is running stock drivetrain with Bud/Lou...


Steve Logerfo Yeah, it rubs in granny gear. Granny gear has go to go.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone test the Juggernauts in the snow? Acceptable performance?


----------



## RIdeNEwithME (Dec 11, 2015)

moefosho said:


> Anyone test the Juggernauts in the snow? Acceptable performance?


I'd really like to know this too! Any of you Mid-Westerners run the gen 2 Vinson w/ Juggernauts on the white stuff yet?


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

RIdeNEwithME said:


> I'd really like to know this too! Any of you Mid-Westerners run the gen 2 Vinson w/ Juggernauts on the white stuff yet?


Currently a sunny 46 in Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## RIdeNEwithME (Dec 11, 2015)

knl2stl said:


> Currently a sunny 46 in Madison Wisconsin.


Gotcha - sounds like you're having the same warm December as we are here in New England


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Put mine together last night. Box was great, Bike was great. Was planning on painting this a nice translucent color for fun but the white is pretty nice. Gears mostly adjusted but both brakes had some drag. I had the dolomite for a while and this thing feels larger for some reason to me. Will slime the tubes and get it on the trail this weekend! Cheap fun.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

moefosho said:


> Anyone test the Juggernauts in the snow? Acceptable performance?


My Vinson came stock with Vee Rubber Mission 4" tires. at the time many tires were sold out but for the Surly Bud/Lou that was cost prohibitive. I also decided against the large knobs on those tires because we had a snowy winter and I had packed some trails with snowshoes that I didn't want to shred. I purchased a ChaoYang 4.9" for the front (which compared very well in casing size to my friend's 4.8" Surly BFL but had edgy 3mm knobs as compared to the BFL's and wide enough voids between the knobs for adequate shedding). I also got the larger of the Kenda Juggernaut Sport. The 4.5" Kenda has 5 mm Knobs, and I found it sheds mud and snow beautifully. I didn't want something so aggressive that it would bust up snow pack as I have yet to discover groomed trails, but I wanted to be able to hold a line and propel myself forward! (This was not possible with the stock Vee Rubber Mission tires! there are no vertical surfaces on that tread design so they hook into absolutely nothing and are very sketch commuting on slush in high density traffic down hill gaining speed out of control while contemplating any scenario that would be a more stupid way to die than under a tractor trailer truck.) What I discovered is control and float with the ChaoYang and Kenda Juggernaut tires, and effective propulsion with the rear Kenda Juggernaut. Although these tires don't have huge knobs, the Kenda has aggressive cornering knobs and bites rather well in a lean. I have also been using these tires on trails and tech single track happily. They roll efficiently, but the rear does sound like a 4x4 on hardpack; I'm also running it reverse roll direction. Personally I've never liked grabby front tires and prefer the modest tread up front. The Kenda Juggernaut sheds snow for a fresh scoop on the next pass as the tire rolls. On the road I run 12/15 PSI, on trails I run 8/12 PSI, and I have run 3 PSI up front and 5 PSI in the rear in deep snow/snowshoe pack with great success staying on top. It's a big deal to have a decent floater up front and aggressive tread in the rear for getting started. If the front wheel sinks you're going to just sit and spin or burrow the rear. A shorter stem helped me a great deal regarding keeping the front afloat, light over obstacles, and from nose diving drops as much as the floaters kept me aloft. I suspect the stock 4" Kenda Juggernauts other than being crazy light even for wire bead tires, have wonderfully low rolling resistance with 3 mm lugs, shed mud and snow just as well as their bigger brothers due to the voids between lugs in relation to the size of the lugs, and are decent on hardpack. I would say the more aggressive lugs on the larger Kendas are far better in loose sand, mud, and snow -and certainly better even on groomed/packed snow, for hooking up, digging in, and moving forward better than the smaller 4" juggs, while not having the tendency to chew up, spit out, and break through frozen crust like tires with 8 mm lugs.Oh, not only do the 4.5" Kenda tires offer decent float, they work with the stock drivetrain on the Mongoose Vinson so you won't have to spend more on upgrading the drivetrain as you do on rubber or all at once! Put a 4.5" jugg on the rear, the fattest thing you can fit up front, and keep the 4" juggs for the "off season" trails!For groomed trails and ski slopes, I don't think the larger casings are as important as the larger knobs! Surly Nates would likely hook up and rip nicely! for big float and shred I guess massive snowshoes or Bud/Lou are the bees knees and I can't wait to try a bike with that setup. When I decide to alter my drivetrain, I think I'll set up an XL 4.8" snowshoe in the back and see if I can fit the XXL up front then stud them. I've gotta throw money at other things first though.Not totally stock, I do have a 2 piece FSA Comet crank with 22/36T and 11-34T cassette. That's the Kenda 4.5" Jugg in the 22/34 gear. I am running different cranks but suppose the granny is in a similar position. These cranks are made for only 2 rings, so they may be outboard 3mm further than stock.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

here are some pedals im looking at.
thoughts ?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> here are some pedals im looking at.
> thoughts ?


Although they look flashy, the construction looks weird to me. Looks like a spindle, and several separate pieces of flat aluminum attached to one another. Looks like it might be weak honestly.

Compare that to a traditional platform like a wellgo mg1 or a der v8, and you can see the difference. The traditional ones have a one piece body, and theoretically should be stronger.

I'm kind of heavy though and I do ride some rock gardens, so my pedals take some abuse. If your light, perhaps it won't matter. I'm using some bear traps I had on hand which aren't ideal as they are thick, but their strong.

You can't go wrong with mg1, and if you shop carefully you can get them relatively cheap.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

A little Vinson trail action. Playing with a gopro my wife bought me, I recorded my Tuesday lunch break ride and slapped a vid together in gopro studio. Not an exciting video, but watching it makes me realize how lucky I am to have these sweet trails just a stones throw from my house.

As my injuries heal, and I push the Vinson a bit harder, this bike continues to impress me.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Although they look flashy, the construction looks weird to me. Looks like a spindle, and several separate pieces of flat aluminum attached to one another. Looks like it might be weak honestly.
> 
> Compare that to a traditional platform like a wellgo mg1 or a der v8, and you can see the difference. The traditional ones have a one piece body, and theoretically should be stronger.
> 
> ...


i bought these for $45


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> i bought these for $45


Good choice.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Pkovo- nice trails.

looks like my local trail loop, but its now muddy from a thaw. Wanna trail ride these jugg tires in the dirt. Will be 5f in a few weeks. No in between. 

Whats the tunes? Sounds like "modernized" old school Chicago.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Bike Mann said:


> Pkovo- nice trails.
> 
> looks like my local trail loop, but its now muddy from a thaw. Wanna trail ride these jugg tires in the dirt. Will be 5f in a few weeks. No in between.
> 
> Whats the tunes? Sounds like "modernized" old school Chicago.


Thanks. I have the stock 4.0 jug on the rear, and a big 4.8 Knard up front. Looks odd, but rides surprisingly well. I do want to up the size of the rear though. I may follow kb1jki's lead and go 4.5 jug on the rear.

I googled "free music for YouTube videos" or something like that, and found a site with a ton of free music to use. I grabbed a couple from their "medium rock" collection and looped them in the editing software. A hack job, but my first time editing.

We are supposed to have record temps in Nj this weekend. Upper 60's!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

So I'm looking at my fork. It is a little off-center with the wheel all the way up in the drop outs. But the brake mounts seem to be in line with the drop outs. If you center the wheel in the drops, then the pads rub. At least the frame looks very straight. The forks in the stores (gen I left over scratched up display units)were really messed up. 

Single piston brakes are finicky to adjust. Make sure the 2mm hex set-screw for inboard pad adjustment is snug. To make the brakes stop, you need a little bit of pad drag, I like quiet bikes, but hey, it was $294 + tax. Great deal. Setting the side adjustment with a feeler gauge on the outboard pad helps to get minimal, but parallel disk/pad spacing. Then adjust inboard pad. Mine will now lock up on tar - barely. Out of the box it sucked.

The jugg tires are real quiet with 15 psi on road. Have not trailed yet, muddy 40deg here.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

A 4.5 jug with the deeper tread looks good for snow. 

No one has mentioned the new MN Framed tires. They look awesome, directional lugged "tractor tread", but 4.0 wide. I mounted some up this fall for someone else. Good reviews, but lowest price was around $80 this fall, now $100. . I'm sure I'll see some here in MN on the trails. Still a new tire.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Although they look flashy, the construction looks weird to me. Looks like a spindle, and several separate pieces of flat aluminum attached to one another. Looks like it might be weak honestly.
> 
> Compare that to a traditional platform like a wellgo mg1 or a der v8, and you can see the difference. The traditional ones have a one piece body, and theoretically should be stronger.
> 
> ...


I'm using the RockBros pedals off of ebay - I got the white Mag/Ti ones for $25 - 160g / pair


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

RUBZERK said:


> here are some pedals im looking at.
> thoughts ?


I'm using the RockBros Mag/Ti pedals off of ebay - $25 - 160g / pair


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Installed a cane creek headset I had laying around, seems a little smoother. Ya know, butt dyno.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

mtnbiker012 said:


> I'm using the RockBros Mag/Ti pedals off of ebay - $25 - 160g / pair


Whats the maximum width out past the crank arm of those Rockbros, (from that thread flange to an imaginary line between the two outer traction pins?) thanks

I'm part Sasquatch, at least my feet are. Most pedals are for normal people.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Whats the maximum width out past the crank arm of those Rockbros, (from that thread flange to an imaginary line between the two outer traction pins?) thanks
> 
> I'm part Sasquatch, at least my feet are. Most pedals are for normal people.


about 3.5" - almost as wide as the stock ones - within .25" or so


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

On the Rock Bros pedals, I bought two pairs of those myself earlier in the year since they were priced so well. I kept one pair in the car in case I ever felt like swapping out to flats for a ride. Well, at a race, a friend of mine managed to show up with everything but his riding shoes. I mentioned that I had those flats so we swapped his egg beaters for the flats to get by for this race. He ended up with a DNF. The threads on the pedal spindle ended up completely stripping off during the ride. Could just be a fluke or one defect out of many fine products but I haven't built up the confidence yet to make use of my other pair.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

lmcfarlin said:


> On the Rock Bros pedals, I bought two pairs of those myself earlier in the year since they were priced so well. I kept one pair in the car in case I ever felt like swapping out to flats for a ride. Well, at a race, a friend of mine managed to show up with everything but his riding shoes. I mentioned that I had those flats so we swapped his egg beaters for the flats to get by for this race. He ended up with a DNF. The threads on the pedal spindle ended up completely stripping off during the ride. Could just be a fluke or one defect out of many fine products but I haven't built up the confidence yet to make use of my other pair.


ok - thanks - those were the Ti spindles ? - or CrMo ?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have to agree with the others. Every time I stray from wellgo for a budget pedal, I eventually regret it. Not to say there's not a different hidden gem out there, but I haven't found it yet. Just spring a couple extra bucks for the wellgo and sleep easier knowing they won't give you any undue trouble.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Installed a cane creek headset I had laying around, seems a little smoother. Ya know, butt dyno.


when I took out my stock headset to install the FSA Pig DH Pro one of the ball bearings was missing in the bottom set


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

mtnbiker012 said:


> ok - thanks - those were the Ti spindles ? - or CrMo ?


The ones that go for $25 on Amazon so most likely CrMo.

Edit: Just saw that you mentioned Ti ones also going for the same on eBay. To be more exact, here's the very pedal I bought: http://www.amazon.com/Rockbros-Bicycle-Pedals-Platform-Cycling/dp/B00LCSO2C6


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

lmcfarlin said:


> The ones that go for $25 on Amazon so most likely CrMo.
> 
> Edit: Just saw that you mentioned Ti ones also going for the same on eBay. To be more exact, here's the very pedal I bought: http://www.amazon.com/Rockbros-Bicycle-Pedals-Platform-Cycling/dp/B00LCSO2C6


ok - yeah - I clicked your link and went to Amazon - they do have the pedals I got for $25 on ebay for $54.99 - Amazon.com : RockBros BMX Mountain Bike Pedals Magnesium Titanium Bearing (Titanium) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for a great thread with an emence amount of information. my bike hit local u p s at 130am last night. yes me too cant wait to add all the goodies too. again thanks to everyone who has the same passion.


----------



## gandc40 (May 1, 2009)

Received mine last week. I rode it on the beach for 5 or so miles and it did pretty well on the sand. Currently red tide here so my lungs were on fire. It is a great bike. My riding buddy has the MN Framed and he thinks this is lighter and thought the tires were wider than his(they are the same size) due to the wider rims. I rode again today about 20 plus miles with less air pressure 6 psi front 5 rear and it was more forgiving on the back. I may drop the front to 4 psi for some more "suspension" One thing that may take some getting used to is in turns (especially on pavement). It reminds me of the days of rim brakes where the brakes would drag in turns and slow you down. The brakes are not dragging I just think it is the side tread on these tires or perhaps low psi. It is more noticeable with less than 8 psi. One other thing is the shifters are push only, not push/pull like my shimano shifters but I am being really picky. All that said, it is alot of fun and an amazing bargain for 300 dollars. It has kind of come full circle for me as my first MTB was a mongoose IBOC pro for $600 back in the 80s. Cheers.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

gandc40 said:


> Received mine last week. I rode it on the beach for 5 or so miles and it did pretty well on the sand. Currently red tide here so my lungs were on fire. It is a great bike. My riding buddy has the MN Framed and he thinks this is lighter and thought the tires were wider than his(they are the same size) due to the wider rims. I rode again today about 20 plus miles with less air pressure 6 psi front 5 rear and it was more forgiving on the back. I may drop the front to 4 psi for some more "suspension" One thing that may take some getting used to is in turns (especially on pavement). It reminds me of the days of rim brakes where the brakes would drag in turns and slow you down. The brakes are not dragging I just think it is the side tread on these tires or perhaps low psi. It is more noticeable with less than 8 psi. One other thing is the shifters are push only, not push/pull like my shimano shifters but I am being really picky. All that said, it is alot of fun and an amazing bargain for 300 dollars. It has kind of come full circle for me as my first MTB was a mongoose IBOC pro for $600 back in the 80s. Cheers.


You're not being picky. I ditched the shifters and der for that reason right away. Too many years of only using shimano gear I suppose, but push only feels strange. Although on paper, it makes sense.

I like the old IBOCs. An early 90's looptail came up on Craigslist locally for a good deal and it was tough for me not to buy it, even though I absolutely don't need it.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> You're not being picky. I ditched the shifters and der for that reason right away. Too many years of only using shimano gear I suppose, but push only feels strange. Although on paper, it makes sense.
> 
> I like the old IBOCs. An early 90's looptail came up on Craigslist locally for a good deal and it was tough for me not to buy it, even though I absolutely don't need it.


I have so many bikes, with many different shifters, so I dont shift without thinking on any of them. But my only other push push shifter is a specialized with '94 Suntour X-press. I also prefer push/pull, it makes more sense. I like the action of the rear derailure though, might see what other sram lever options there are.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Bike Mann said:


> I have so many bikes, with many different shifters, so I dont shift without thinking on any of them. But my only other push push shifter is a specialized with '94 Suntour X-press. I also prefer push/pull, it makes more sense. I like the action of the rear derailleur though, might see what other SRAM lever options there are.


I have an old GT Tequesta....1992 perhaps....that had those shifters. Ironically, the derailleur grenaded, so I replaced it all last year with Shimano gear. The very shimano gear I re purposed for the Vinson Last month. Now my Tequesta is wearing the SRAM kit that came on the Vinson.

Good thing about having lots of bikes, can mix and match stuff as needed. The Tequesta is now been reduced to carrying my 3 year old in a baby seat, so I'm not really concerned about quick shifts on it at this point. The SRAM works there.

If I gave the SRAM system a chance, I might like it better, but I'm just used to the two finger. I still like rim brakes too, so i guess I'm kind of a dinosaur.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Dad's Vinson finally arrived after shipping was delayed two times. I'm really impressed! Beautiful bike, fit and finish is nice! 35.4 pounds, exactly the same as my $1800 NTB lol.

This is my fifth fat bike. . For $294 this bike is such a gimme, Mongoose is surely the one who drove down Surly prices. I got into fat biking Xmas last year when my wife got me the $205 Dolomite. If it'd been the Vinson I'd probably still be riding it. The brakes are the same terrible JAX levers and calipers as the Dolomite. Both discs rub a lot from the factory. I'm going to install some DB1s on my wife's Minnesota 2.0 and move her BB5s to the Vinson. The bars, stem, saddle and seatpost are all nicely average quality, not junk. The saddle is hard and aggressively shaped which I like.

The grips are identical as what came on the Dolomite. I'd keep them but I will probably have to cut them off to install the BB5s.

The pedals are junk, now I see why that has been the theme of the thread since Xmas Vinsons started arriving.  I have a pair of nice lightweight Specialized platforms I'll put on for my dad.

The rims are awesome: huge 100 mm aluminum. Excellent wheels for the price tier. These wheels are better than Weinmanns. Juggernaut 4.0s have pretty puny tread but the are huge on these 100 mm rims.

3x8 drive train is hilarious for a fat bike - who would ever use the massive 40t sprocket? I'm tempted to take the big ring off and replace the front shifter with an x7.

Square taper crank. The 34t chromed crank I put on my Dolomite would be *****in on this with a 1x10.

Too bad it doesn't have a tapered head tube. If you don't want suspension though this bike just kills for the money.

Finally, it is surprisingly large - you'll have to make major cockpit adjustments if you want to get this for your wife or child.

Great great bike, $300 for this is unfair! (And a deal passed by). Still, for $450, other than the SRAM X4/Alivio group and terrible brakes, this bike is nicer than a Boris.

Maybe I'll post some pics later.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

Here is my new and first fat bike! I agree with all the responses about the Vinson. This bike will drive bike snobs crazy...added some Magura mt5 disc brakes, an Sdg I beam saddle and post and a short Syncros stem. Next is trimming the cables and brake lines, getto tubeless and new bars. If I paid $1500 some of these things would still be done. Crazy at $300, a rear derailleur could cost that much!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Would definitely be fun to show up for a "fat bike" group ride (a snow thing up here) on a Vinson LOL!! Ahh...the snobery....A final reason to ban me from the LBS, in addition to me not owning anything with carbon fiber, and occasional willingness to chug cheap beer.

Still waiting for a dirt re-freeze, so I road rode again. At 15 PSI, on tar, you can actually use the big ring, but kind of pointless and a lot of work.

This is a big bike for a 18" frame. I'm only 5-11, but have super long arms (like a 6-2 guy), and this stem is still out to far (like when old Specialized mnt bikes were obviously designed by bent over road riders). It feels great while standing, not so sitting. So tall dudes, dont think this bike wont fit you, unless you like the seat super high.

Adjusted the rear brake again. Re- "Paralleled" caliper a little better. Trued disk a little more (rubber mallet !). No rub on rear for now, stops better. But this this the best it gets, OK for slick snow, but needs to improve for summer-dry aggressive riding or hills. I like mechanical vs hydro for below freezing, so was thinking of putting on a rear BB7, but think I'll read up more on TRP's new Spyke, dual piston mech. Still new, so you dont see them around.

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/trp-spyke-brakes-909691.html

Budget thinkers: These cheap plastic platform pedals can be more grippy if you install one small hex head sheet metal screw in each corner, four total per side.

If you opt to grease and keep the stock headset awile, the top seal ring is sure to let in water. Grease that plastic "seal" good with waterproof boat trailer wheel grease. Bike grease is to thin, and is for performance bearings. Your better off using marine, or water proof moto-x grease for this entire headset. I think it came with a little dab of Crisco in it.

For $294, I should have ordered two.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

RIdeNEwithME said:


> I'd really like to know this too! Any of you Mid-Westerners run the gen 2 Vinson w/ Juggernauts on the white stuff yet?


I road the Juggernaut 4.5's all last winter, They are great for a lot of different conditions. First they're wide, so you get good float on loose snow, next they have well placed smooth tread blocks so when the conditions are close to above freezing they don't clog up as bad as other tires out their. I think they are the best all around fatbike tire on the market and for the price.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> You're not being picky. I ditched the shifters and der for that reason right away. Too many years of only using shimano gear I suppose, but push only feels strange. Although on paper, it makes sense.
> 
> I like the old IBOCs. An early 90's looptail came up on Craigslist locally for a good deal and it was tough for me not to buy it, even though I absolutely don't need it.


My Trek 8.4 DS has push pull then I bought my Farley with push only and really don't like them. Every time I switch bikes the more I like the push pull.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

I was researching a bike for my kid when I came across this thread. Opted for a BD Sturgis for him but stopped back in here on occasion. I saw a picture of a Vinson with a gun holder and sent it to a guy I work with who is a hunter. I thought it would be a good way to get back into the woods. 

Then I saw the Thanksgiving week sale and sent him the link. He ordered it and we assembled it today. It's seems like a helluva nice bike for $320 with tax and shipping! I saw a SS at target for $300 and it was a 45 pound POS. 

I rode it in the hallway of our building so don't have a lot to say. Brakes aren't super solid but the rest of the bike rides really nice. 

If the price ever dipped that low again I would consider picking one up to let friends use etc.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I ordered a avid db1 front and rear hydraulic brake kit. 
Shimano saint pedals are on the way.

Next will be short stem and maybe white rim bands.
Also picking up a spare derauller hanger. Just in case. 

Also ordered a phone mount for my galaxy note5.

Currently looking for a decent pump and fenders.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

I got my bike last night took 15 minutes to put it together everything was wonderful to today I ordered the bb7 brake system and looking at the SKS dad front fender in the SKS mom rear fender seem to be very attractive looking and very durable costing less than $50 a pair shipped the next option for me will be to add on upgraded lightweight pedals and a rear rack due to my commuting my plans are every few weeks put some money into it because of the money we saved I don't have the opportunity to build a bike as I'd like to


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anybody tried the stock mechanical brake calipers with some better levers? I'll be replacing mine immediately, but my brother might keep them for a while on his bike.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Has anybody tried the stock mechanical brake calipers with some better levers? I'll be replacing mine immediately, but my brother might keep them for a while on his bike.


I think the brakes might be workable-they aren't AS bad as the Dolomite because at least the lever pillars are metal. The dolomite has plastic lever pillars and I rode it stock on single track for 50 miles probably.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

spend a few bucks buy the bb7's complete set lesd than 60. levers rotors and calipers all on ebay. ordered mine last night after an extremely long study. i believe that is the best choice. even over hydraulic brakes


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

craig barker said:


> spend a few bucks buy the bb7's complete set lesd than 60. levers rotors and calipers all on ebay. ordered mine last night after an extremely long study. i believe that is the best choice. even over hydraulic brakes


I have to strongly disagree with your last sentence here. Yes, the bb7s are about as good as you can get for mechanicals, but if you believe them to be better than anything but the very lowest quality hydraulics, I suspect you haven't spend enough time riding hydros.

At 60 bucks, youre getting close to some quality hydro sets. Clarks M2, Shimano m396 and m447 can be found for that price. And Ive seen my personal pick, Shimano m615s, for as low as 78 bucks in the past.

Once you enjoy the nearly zero maintenance, no constant adjustments, incredible stopping power, feel and modulation, youll never go back to mechanicals, IMO.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I still have the stock calipers and rotors on mine. With the addition of some Avid Speed Dial levers and good cable/housings they work quite well. They actually work/stop better than the BB7s on my commuter bike. Ride the bike for a few weeks before you go crazy upgrading components. This bike is capable stock, especially now that they put good tires on it. I thought I got a good value last year when I paid $525 for mine. You guys getting them for under $300 are practically stealing them. I still like my Vinson and am considering keeping it around even though I got a Farley 7. That is if my wife lets me. My list of upgrades are new cables/housings, Vee Bulldozers, Origin 8 headset, Avid levers, 20T granny gear, Problem Solvers direct mount for FD, X7 direct mount FD, UNO carbon seatpost, Specialized Ti saddle, RF 60mm stem, RF Atlas 785 riser bars, and some ODI lock ons. I briefly converted to 10speed last winter, but switched back to 8speed with 20T granny over the summer and the gear range is similar for only $15. Honestly, I'd find someone upgrading wheels and selling the stock wheels from their Specialized Fatboy. I've seen them going for as little as $300/set.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Hydro brakes can be a hassel below freezing, many do require bleeding at changing temps. Motorcycle brakes are easier to bleed than most hydro pedal bicycle brakes.

The non adjusting is nice though.

If your on a buget, these stock breaks can work for flatland non-aggressive riding. Mine work, I'm 175 without gear. If you brakes dont work, I imagine some people are not setting up their brakes correctly. They are finicky, you get what you pay for in this case. If I do more hill riding in the summer, then I might change the bake brake. But I mostly bought this for slow snow use.

Make sure you re-set the caliper mounts using a .020 feeler gage for parallelness in the outside pad. Then adjust the inside. They come crooked, which will make them feel mushy and add required travel on the lever side.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I was messing with the brakes today. Something interrupted me so I asked my son to finish removing the caliper and (my fault for not explaining it to him, i aint even mad) instead of undoing the 2 screws he loosened up the lever arm until it popped off. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the thing back together correctly.
I bolted it back together with the spring in place but when I pump the brake the caliper doesn't move correctly, looks like it locks up and doesn't return in as far as it should.

I know this is the perfect opportunity to upgrade these brakes but I would love to know how to get these things back together and working properly if the need should ever arise again.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Well, I was messing with the brakes today. Something interrupted me so I asked my son to finish removing the caliper and (my fault for not explaining it to him, i aint even mad) instead of undoing the 2 screws he loosened up the lever arm until it popped off. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the thing back together correctly.
> I bolted it back together with the spring in place but when I pump the brake the caliper doesn't move correctly, looks like it locks up and doesn't return in as far as it should.
> 
> I know this is the perfect opportunity to upgrade these brakes but I would love to know how to get these things back together and working properly if the need should ever arise again.


You have to keep track of the positions on the plunger/rod. too far, brakes are on, not far enough, no brakes. Its the same as the front. You might scribe some lines on the front parts (pic tool)remove while taking photos so you know how to put the back together.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I rode my Vinson aggressively on single track this summer and had no issues with the mechanical brakes. I weigh about 240#. The brakes have worked very well for me once I got them set up properly. They are simple and require less fiddling than my bb7s. My issues with the bike are the aluminum fork and QRs, which is why I bought the Trek for racing this season. I just don't trust the bike when riding at its limits anymore.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Just dropped the bike at the lbs to add some parts I ordered 

The Carbon sarma fork, cane creek headset

And a 10 speed deore drive train

I'm pretty pumped


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> My issues with the bike are the aluminum fork and QRs


This also scares me a bit, seeing as we are in the same weight class. Having just stripped down the frame and fork in preparation for paint, I was surprised just how thin walled the steerer tube was, and how light the fork was in general. Seems there are only a handful of reasonably priced rigid forks out there. The 39 dollar amazon steelie, or the 5 piece cromo from On-One. While I trust chinese carbon for a frame, I'm not sure I'm ready to take that risk with a fork. I guess Ill just ride it until it bends, or come across a solid deal.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I looked at upgrading the fork to carbon from Sarma or Carver. I looked at finding a set of used 135/190QR Fatboy wheels. By then I'd have over $1800 into the bike and that's not too far away from the $2300 I paid for a Farley 7 which only required a few bucks for some tape and valves to go tubeless and ready to race.

If I continued to ride the way I do, my luck would have eventually run out and I'd have to get my face/teeth rebuilt. I lost the rear wheel once and the front wheel twice because the QRs pop open. I also did not like the inconsistent steering under hard braking. You can see the NDS fork leg curl up. The aluminum fork weighs 660g which is what a "heavy" carbon one weighs. The legs are not formed in any way to add strength so it is just straight gage tubing. This bike is an awesome value for most of the population, but some riders may "outgrow" it.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

What are the amazon forks?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> The aluminum fork weighs 660g which is what a "heavy" carbon one weighs.


I just weighed mine, and they read 880g with the crown race removed. Maybe they beefed them up after they had all those bent fork problems, assuming you had an older vinson. Either way, the steerer tube is much thicker at the bottom than it is at the top. The inner diameter tapers, as well as the outer diameter where the crown race seats. FWIW.



RUBZERK said:


> What are the amazon forks?


Here's the ones I was talking about. Cheap steelies.
Amazon.com : Economy 26 Inch Fat Bike 135mm Integrated Disc Brake ATB Mountain Bike Fork Threadless Replacement Rigid (Lime Green) (Indigo Blue) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Well, I was messing with the brakes today. Something interrupted me so I asked my son to finish removing the caliper and (my fault for not explaining it to him, i aint even mad) instead of undoing the 2 screws he loosened up the lever arm until it popped off. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the thing back together correctly.
> I bolted it back together with the spring in place but when I pump the brake the caliper doesn't move correctly, looks like it locks up and doesn't return in as far as it should.
> 
> I know this is the perfect opportunity to upgrade these brakes but I would love to know how to get these things back together and working properly if the need should ever arise again.


Same thing happened to me. Free/release the cable and close the barrel adjuster. Get the right brake pad as close as you can to the rotor and then adjust cable tension for the left brake pad as close as possible to the rotor without actually touching it. Good luck


----------



## Squeakybeaver (Jul 19, 2015)

My Vinson arrived Friday, and I've only been able to put about 5 miles on it in the time I've owned it. I'm new to bicycling as an adult, but do ride dirt and trials motorcycles when I find the time. The first upgrade I will have to make is a shorter stem and the second probably will be brakes. I will try bike mann's advice on adjusting them first though (thanks for the quick how to!). As a newbie to upgrading bicycle components I have a few questions about finding the right parts. In the motorcycle world most things list an application, but with so many different bicycles I understand that is nearly impossible. How do I find a shorter stem (40-50mm) that I know will fit my bike? If I do decide to upgrade to hydraulic brakes do all of the calipers mount the same? Should I buy just a caliper or a caliper and rotor set? I guess what I'm saying is I just need someone to hold my hand so I know I'm not wasting my money on parts that won't fit. If some of my questions have already been answered I apologize, I've read up to page 30 something, but most of it was before I got the bike and knew that I wanted to upgrade these things. Thanks ahead of time for helping out a newbie!



Bike Mann said:


> So I'm looking at my fork. It is a little off-center with the wheel all the way up in the drop outs. But the brake mounts seem to be in line with the drop outs. If you center the wheel in the drops, then the pads rub. At least the frame looks very straight. The forks in the stores (gen I left over scratched up display units)were really messed up.
> 
> Single piston brakes are finicky to adjust. Make sure the 2mm hex set-screw for inboard pad adjustment is snug. To make the brakes stop, you need a little bit of pad drag, I like quiet bikes, but hey, it was $294 + tax. Great deal. Setting the side adjustment with a feeler gauge on the outboard pad helps to get minimal, but parallel disk/pad spacing. Then adjust inboard pad. Mine will now lock up on tar - barely. Out of the box it sucked.
> 
> The jugg tires are real quiet with 15 psi on road. Have not trailed yet, muddy 40deg here.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

great job blinder, good for you. im sure that you cant wait. this to me too has become a great passion. The opportunity to build it how I like it where did you order your derailleur package from what was the cost that is something I too am looking at within the next couple weeks I followed and listened to a lot of what she said that makes a lot of sense I thank you for sharing have a great day


----------



## wheelmotor (Jan 4, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> I have to strongly disagree with your last sentence here. Yes, the bb7s are about as good as you can get for mechanicals, but if you believe them to be better than anything but the very lowest quality hydraulics, I suspect you haven't spend enough time riding hydros.
> 
> At 60 bucks, youre getting close to some quality hydro sets. Clarks M2, Shimano m396 and m447 can be found for that price. And Ive seen my personal pick, Shimano m615s, for as low as 78 bucks in the past.
> 
> Once you enjoy the nearly zero maintenance, no constant adjustments, incredible stopping power, feel and modulation, youll never go back to mechanicals, IMO.


A buddy is elite class, swears by mechanical in winter.
Myself, I've never had problems with hydro, even 10 below.
Best bargain lately was M506 from Jenson, for $30 each wheel.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I orders the deore stuff through my lbs. I'll have the exact pricing when I pick it up but it derailleur is around 40 for the deore shadow plus - I like the clutch 

So the drive train should be right around 100

In was wanting Dave to install the headset and I try to support my local guy as best I can

I don't buy bikes from him but he does all my work 

I should have it by Saturday and will post photos and the breakdown 

I'm excited to try it out with the mods


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

wheelmotor said:


> A buddy is elite class, swears by mechanical in winter.
> Myself, I've never had problems with hydro, even 10 below.
> Best bargain lately was M506 from Jenson, for $30 each wheel.


I must admit, I haven't used my bike brakes in ten below, but my car brakes work just fine. I suppose the viscosity may change in the cold, but then its a matter of picking out the correct brake fluid. For me the benefits are many and drawbacks are none.

As for the deal, the m506 deores are kind of a hybrid. Theyre the high end XT style levers but the lower end alivio style calipers (no servo-wave). The m615 deores have both levers and calipers derived from the higher end. While any shimano hydro set for 60 bucks is a great deal, the m506s wont have much more power than the m396 or m447s, which have been in the 40 dollar range in the past. Not trying to poo poo your deal, just trying to add info so anyone who cares can make an informed decision. The m506's are a bit of a compromise, and are priced accordingly.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

locally the consensus is mineral oil brakes have performance issues at very low temps. I've only ridden mechanical brakes in the winter so far. MY new Farley has Avid hydros so we will see how things go with the DOT fluid in them.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

slowride454 said:


> locally the consensus is mineral oil brakes have performance issues at very low temps. I've only ridden mechanical brakes in the winter so far. MY new Farley has Avid hydros so we will see how things go with the DOT fluid in them.


I suppose if you are riding in below -10 temps, then you would want a DOT based fluid(probably good to under -40F) . But if its under 0F I am probably not riding anyway.


----------



## liljoekaz (Dec 17, 2015)

hello, a little help please. Some posts above are buying a bike for $300.00 - is that a Mongoose Vinson? If so, where can I sign up? 
Thanks
Liljoe


----------



## RIdeNEwithME (Dec 11, 2015)

Depends on where you live. I got mine from Sports Authority's website during cyber week. The price has gone up some and the promos have changed but here ya go:

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com


----------



## liljoekaz (Dec 17, 2015)

thanks eh!


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Bike Mann said:


> You have to keep track of the positions on the plunger/rod. too far, brakes are on, not far enough, no brakes. Its the same as the front. You might scribe some lines on the front parts (pic tool)remove while taking photos so you know how to put the back together.


Got it! Just had to sit at the workbench and tinker with it until I had that "ah-ha" moment.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

domoMKIV said:


> Got it! Just had to sit at the workbench and tinker with it until I had that "ah-ha" moment.


And when you re-install, I mentioned in previous posts to shim left outboard with a .020 feeler shim/gauge, push carrier all the way till shim is sandwiched between pad and outboard side of disc. Then tighten carrier.

Now you turn in the inboard adust, 8mm allen?, till it almost touches disc - but first loosen small lock allen (2.5mm).

Now that tollerances are set, you finally, lastly , set your cable slack.

This is the correct way. someone else said to do inboard firsts, no, thats incorrect.

The whole idea is to get the inboard tollerances minimal, while parallel to disc.

Follow this and your brakes will work.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally got to take the Vinson on its maiden voyage around the neighborhood. Brakes are working nicely, shifts are all good and wheels are rotating smoothly. The rear hub was ridiculous tight from the factory.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is the 10 speed drivetrain
Shifts beautifully
11-36 cassette 
140 dollars in parts

Can't wait To try out the 1 x 10


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

W


blidner said:


> Here is the 10 speed drivetrain
> Shifts beautifully
> 11-36 cassette
> 140 dollars in parts
> ...


Interested in this....especially how you did it for $140. I'm thinking at a minimum you need:

-Cassette
-chainring
-10 speed chain
-derailleur
-shifter

Seems like a tall order for $140. I can't find a NW chainring for these cranks for less than about. $55.

If I find a smoking deal on a good upgrade single crankset, I would probably go this route. Would love to do


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, I already had the nw 

You are correct

Needed the derailleur shifter cassette and chain


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

Question for all of you who have upgraded cranks and bottom bracket. What BB/crank combination did you end up with. Any links will be appreciated. Thank you. I was looking at the FSA comet fat bike crankset but not sure if it fits the stock BB or what BB I should pick up to go with the FSA crankset.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

SpeedNess said:


> Question for all of you who have upgraded cranks and bottom bracket. What BB/crank combination did you end up with. Any links will be appreciated. Thank you. I was looking at the FSA comet fat bike crankset but not sure if it fits the stock BB or what BB I should pick up to go with the FSA crankset.


I think KB1JKI has one so maybe he can chime in with more detail.

The FSA Comet crankset is 2 piece, not square taper. You'll need a new BB compatable with the FSA cranks....I believe it's megaexo or something like that. 100mm.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

blidner said:


> Here is the 10 speed drivetrain
> Shifts beautifully
> 11-36 cassette
> 140 dollars in parts
> ...


Is there a parts ?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Sure

Shimano Deore M615 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Mech | Chain Reaction Cycles

Shimano Deore M610 10 Speed Trigger Shifter | Chain Reaction Cycles

Shimano SLX HG81 10sp Cassette + Chain Bundle | Chain Reaction Cycles

And I am running a one up 30t front cog


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> I think KB1JKI has one so maybe he can chime in with more detail.
> 
> The FSA Comet crankset is 2 piece, not square taper. You'll need a new BB compatable with the FSA cranks....I believe it's megaexo or something like that. 100mm.


Thanks! Hopefully KB1JKI chimes in with more info about the BB he is using


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Dont forget you need a crankset with the chainline spaced for a 190mm rear. If youre going one by, you may be able to just put the ring in the outboard position instead of the middle, but if going two by or three by, you need a 190 specific crankset. Also, Ive heard mention that not all crank arms will clear the chainstays. Thats really the only reason I'm sticking with square taper at least until everything gets sorted, and we know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Dont forget you need a crankset with the chainline spaced for a 190mm rear. If youre going one by, you may be able to just put the ring in the outboard position instead of the middle, but if going two by or three by, you need a 190 specific crankset. Also, Ive heard mention that not all crank arms will clear the chainstays. Thats really the only reason I'm sticking with square taper at least until everything gets sorted, and we know what works and what doesn't.


Yes, that is why I am looking at the FSA comet Fat Bike specific. With a 209 mm Q factor i hope it clears the chainstays.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

blidner said:


> Sure
> 
> Shimano Deore M615 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Mech | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture of your setup.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

This type of setup makes a lot of sense to me, I just havent been able to bring myself to invest any money into the Vinson.

I think it would be really sweet to add a 40t cog to the casette and sacrifice one of the small cogs. I think 30x40 would give you about the same ratio as the lowest gearing on the stock 22t ring.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry not the best photo

I'm having problems uploading photos

I would say that I am not investing in the Vinson, rather in myself sand my riding

But I think I tell myself that just to foolishly rationalize

If you pm me either an email or cell phone number I'll happily send more photos

ATTACH=CONFIG]1036751[/ATTACH]


RUBZERK said:


> Can you post a picture of your setup.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I rode this morning and the bike was awesome

I kept up with a veteran rider on a full suspension 29

Rocks and roots

I stumbled a few time and had a hard time getting up over some wet roots but I'm don't consistently clear that on the mutz 

The drivetrain was a solid investment and I like the crispness of the shifting 

Definitely less vibration through the carbon fork but I would definitely do the drivetrain over the fork


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

What would I need to do the single chain ring and a ring protector ?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I sent you some photos
Hope you got them

I don't run a guard if any sort. So dropped chains today and todsy was tough riding

QUOTE=RUBZERK;12374629]What would I need to do the single chain ring and a ringprotector ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a couple snow rides in this weekend.













First location had dry snow with a thick crust on top. It packed fine. But we had to make our own tracks. That was a great workout. Ride number two was SLUSH! The juggernauts had a hard time hooking up on the climbs, but had a fun time sliding the way down.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone having trouble seating the bead with these Juggernaut Sports?
Bought 2 Vinsons, changed rim strips on one of them.
I can't get the bead to seat on one of the tires I took off. Still using the stock tube. The bead sits down in the rim in one area when I inflate. I've tried spinning the tire on the rim, inflating with no weight on tire, etc. It's not always the same spot. 
These tires r sooo loose on the rim I figured it would just go where it needs to.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

soapy water? pump them to like 60psi?


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

moefosho said:


> soapy water? pump them to like 60psi?


Soapy water.... yes.
Only to 30 psi..... didn't want to explode it.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Does it matter which tire you mount?

I ask because then you could figure out if it was the tire or rim


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

blidner said:


> Does it matter which tire you mount?
> 
> I ask because then you could figure out if it was the tire or rim


Rear tire mounted up fine.... nice and true.
The front is not playing nice. The rim is straight as an arrow.
I'm wondering if the tire might be defective. May be molded out of round or something.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Has nobody suggested the ******* hairspray technique? 50/50 chance of working, or exploding and causing severe bodily injury. Feeling lucky?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

So pop the rear and if that tire mounts well in the front then it's the tire

I'm sure pacific will sound you out a replacement


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> Has nobody suggested the ******* hairspray technique? 50/50 chance of working, or exploding and causing severe bodily injury. Feeling lucky?


Not that lucky!
I'm using a tube and a compressor.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, I must have imagined that you were trying to seat it tubeless. Yeah, if the tire wont seat with a tube, sounds like a defect. Have you tried swapping front and back tires to see if the problem follows the tire or the rim? I apologize if that's already been mentioned.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> I'm sorry, I must have imagined that you were trying to seat it tubeless. Yeah, if the tire wont seat with a tube, sounds like a defect. Have you tried swapping front and back tires to see if the problem follows the tire or the rim? I apologize if that's already been mentioned.


That's the next move. I have 2 Vinsons so I will swap a tire from other bike and see what's what.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

moefosho said:


> Got a couple snow rides in this weekend.
> View attachment 1037001
> View attachment 1037002
> 
> First location had dry snow with a thick crust on top. It packed fine. But we had to make our own tracks. That was a great workout. Ride number two was SLUSH! The juggernauts had a hard time hooking up on the climbs, but had a fun time sliding the way down.


Beautiful Viszla. Such a great trail dog and family pet.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

fagro said:


> Anyone having trouble seating the bead with these Juggernaut Sports?
> Bought 2 Vinsons, changed rim strips on one of them.
> I can't get the bead to seat on one of the tires I took off. Still using the stock tube. The bead sits down in the rim in one area when I inflate. I've tried spinning the tire on the rim, inflating with no weight on tire, etc. It's not always the same spot.
> These tires r sooo loose on the rim I figured it would just go where it needs to.


Split tube with a foam at the bead edge under the tube. That is all that will work.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

toothpuller said:


> Beautiful Viszla. Such a great trail dog and family pet.


Thanks. He is the best dog I have ever had. Great family dog, and amazing for hunting and biking!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

I failed to transfer a set of Avid BB5s tonight from my wife's Framed Minnesota 2.0 to my Dad's Christmas Vinson.

I had a pair of Avid DB1s, they went on to the Minnesota 2.0 easily. The disc brake mounting brackets on the Vinson aren't deep enough for the BB5s . I was able to get the rear BB5 mounted by moving the bracket from the Minnesota, but the front is impossible because the Vinson has a 180mm front rotor but the Minnesota has but 160mm.

I'll consider the solution I came up with for this tomorrow: I can downgrade my Boris from 180mm to 160mm and use the bracket from it. Actually, I can down grade the Vinson to 160mm: problem solved!

I doubt my dad will need the 180mm rotor. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

SpeedNess said:


> Question for all of you who have upgraded cranks and bottom bracket. What BB/crank combination did you end up with. Any links will be appreciated. Thank you. I was looking at the FSA comet fat bike crankset but not sure if it fits the stock BB or what BB I should pick up to go with the FSA crankset.


this is what he sent me when we were discussing the subject

are you going to do another 3 piece crank, or upgrade to 2 piece crank? Are you thinking of doing a 2x9s/2x10s and upgrading shifters? with a 9s your max low gear would be 36T, with a 10s would be the same, but you can get a One-up kit with 40T or 42T cog and dump the granny gear... both cassettes will have an 11T cog that would make the big ring obsolete. Oneup Components 42-tooth Cog for Ten-Speed Cassettes - Reviewed - PinkbikeThe question is why are you fiddling with the drivetrain? Is you intent a lighter, stiffer crank with better bearings? Perhaps a larger gear range with higher and lower gears? Maybe the idea is to drop the granny so you can run fatter tires without the tire lugs grabbing the chain? or is it just because you want finer jumps between gears? (if you intend to install a 4.7" or larger rear tire, you will have to lose the granny gear and go 1x9/1x10... I don't think the freehub body will accept the 11s cassette.)The Vinson BB is 100 mm wide. there are 68mm, 73mm wide shells for conventional mountain bikes and 83mm wide shells for DH rigs too. I bet it doesn't matter but for an inner sleeve to keep the sealed bearings dry. I'm sure I tossed that sleeve and never thought about it. BB92 seems to be press fit, the Vinson bb is threaded (English) and require something like this: Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336)for this crank Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336) it costs as much as the Vinson and you still have to figure out if you're going to get a single direct mount ring or a spider to support two rings... (nice to have choices! particularly to directly mount a very small ring on the cranks.) The spindle on that crank is a 30 mm Dia, and the bb bearings should accept 30 mm spindle.I will say you could spend considerably less on a less modular system if you were comfortable running a 2x (or 1x by dropping the granny gear). However, because it does not have the direct mount feature, like the RaceFace crank, the smallest ring you could run would be 32T on a 104 mm BCD chain ring standard. I will say that this option works on my Vinson: FSA Comet Fat Bike 100mm - BB Standard (2015 graphic) - FSA FSA Comet MegaExo Fat Bike Crank 36/22t in Tree Fort Bikes Cranksets (cat1339). With this bb FSA MTB MegaExo - diameter 24 Pinch Bolt - FSA https://www.stage21bikes.com/fsa-bb-...gaexo-fatbike/ The spindle diameter on this crank is 24 mm, and so are the bb bearings... Both of these are of course 10s cranks and work with 10s chains and derailleurs. (I'm still running 8s so I shimmed behind the granny gears with 1 mm thick washers to keep the fatter chain from catching the big ring shift pins while in the granny gear and the high side of the cassette, but no thicker so the chain wouldn't drop between the chain rings...)


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

mtnbiker012 said:


> I don't think the freehub body will accept the 11s cassette.


While my bike is still disassembled after painting the frameset, I have put my 11 speed cassette on the rear wheel, and it fits without issue, no spacer needed. Cassette is an 11-42 Sunrace CSMX8, but if this fits, so should the shimano m8000. Obviously the sram wont fit without an XD driver.

Now as far as chain to tire clearance due to the extra inboard cog, I don't know since I haven't mounted it yet, but since I'm only running the single chainring up front with stock size tires, I dont expect it to be an issue.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

mtnbiker012 said:


> this is what he sent me when we were discussing the subject
> 
> are you going to do another 3 piece crank, or upgrade to 2 piece crank? Are you thinking of doing a 2x9s/2x10s and upgrading shifters? with a 9s your max low gear would be 36T, with a 10s would be the same, but you can get a One-up kit with 40T or 42T cog and dump the granny gear... both cassettes will have an 11T cog that would make the big ring obsolete. Oneup Components 42-tooth Cog for Ten-Speed Cassettes - Reviewed - PinkbikeThe question is why are you fiddling with the drivetrain? Is you intent a lighter, stiffer crank with better bearings? Perhaps a larger gear range with higher and lower gears? Maybe the idea is to drop the granny so you can run fatter tires without the tire lugs grabbing the chain? or is it just because you want finer jumps between gears? (if you intend to install a 4.7" or larger rear tire, you will have to lose the granny gear and go 1x9/1x10... I don't think the freehub body will accept the 11s cassette.)The Vinson BB is 100 mm wide. there are 68mm, 73mm wide shells for conventional mountain bikes and 83mm wide shells for DH rigs too. I bet it doesn't matter but for an inner sleeve to keep the sealed bearings dry. I'm sure I tossed that sleeve and never thought about it. BB92 seems to be press fit, the Vinson bb is threaded (English) and require something like this: Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336)for this crank Race Face Next SL Fatbike Crank Arms for 190mm Rear Spacing in Tree Fort Bikes Crank Arm Sets (cat1336) it costs as much as the Vinson and you still have to figure out if you're going to get a single direct mount ring or a spider to support two rings... (nice to have choices! particularly to directly mount a very small ring on the cranks.) The spindle on that crank is a 30 mm Dia, and the bb bearings should accept 30 mm spindle.I will say you could spend considerably less on a less modular system if you were comfortable running a 2x (or 1x by dropping the granny gear). However, because it does not have the direct mount feature, like the RaceFace crank, the smallest ring you could run would be 32T on a 104 mm BCD chain ring standard. I will say that this option works on my Vinson: FSA Comet Fat Bike 100mm - BB Standard (2015 graphic) - FSA FSA Comet MegaExo Fat Bike Crank 36/22t in Tree Fort Bikes Cranksets (cat1339). With this bb FSA MTB MegaExo - diameter 24 Pinch Bolt - FSA https://www.stage21bikes.com/fsa-bb-...gaexo-fatbike/ The spindle diameter on this crank is 24 mm, and so are the bb bearings... Both of these are of course 10s cranks and work with 10s chains and derailleurs. (I'm still running 8s so I shimmed behind the granny gears with 1 mm thick washers to keep the fatter chain from catching the big ring shift pins while in the granny gear and the high side of the cassette, but no thicker so the chain wouldn't drop between the chain rings...)


Hey guys. Since then, some have discovered that shimano 10s and 11s cassettes have a slight dish over the hub and fit the Vinson. I had been looking at the expense of a one up cog to get the 10s cassette up to par with the larger cogs (40T & 42T) like on the 11s cassettes. Sunrace now offers an 11-40T 10s and an 11-42T 10s cassette! Bikeman SunRace CSMS3 10sp cassette, 11-42t - Champagne I have one on the way. Others have had success with it. Both 10s and Shimano m800 11 speed cassettes are great on the Vinson, I'm going 10s because that is the shifter I already have. (Shimano 10s Barcons, to be mounted on Paul "Thumbies" like thumb shifters that I have always preferred.)

Regarding cranks, a triple is silly even on road. I have a 36/22 2 piece FSA Comet and I'm dropping the granny when my SunRace 11-42T cassette arrives. I'll likely install a 34T or 32T single ring as I commute with it and still use it on the road. Had I considered the fact that a single chain ring was most appropriate for fatter tires on this bike, I may have chosen a Direct Drive type crank. This is still available in a 2 piece version, but you can use single chain rings or install a spider for multiple rings. That's great flexibility depending on how you may set it up for future needs. The two piece crank overall is a good idea since it is lighter with less hardware, stiffer with larger diameter spindle, and the bearings are stronger as they are larger and outside the bb shell providing a wider stance for greater durability.

This is 11-34T 8s setup currently (had to put 1mm shims behind granny gear on 10s to accomodate 8s chain). I'll report when I have 10s setup and tested!


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

moefosho said:


> soapy water? pump them to like 60psi?


Finally got it!
57.7 psi to be exact...... lol. Seriously.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking sharp with those thumbies

And I like the go pro mount 

With tires legs the 30 x 36 hearing was tough in a few spots, which is not terribly unexpected as I run 28 x 42 on another rig

I really can't say enough about the Vinson. I've enjoyed building it as much as I have riding it and that's s good time


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback mtnbiker012 and KB1JK1. I would like to setup 1X9, with stiffer/better crank and BB. As of now I have the bike setup 2X9 wit the stock crankset without the big chainring. I had sram x9 9 speed shifters, 9 speed cassette and X9 RD from my old retired 26r. I wonder if I can toss a 40T giant cog in my 9 speed cassete? that way I can have 11-40T without the need to upgrade to a 10s or 11s which will require new cassette and shifters.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

SpeedNess said:


> Thanks for the feedback mtnbiker012 and KB1JK1. I would like to setup 1X9, with stiffer/better crank and BB. As of now I have the bike setup 2X9 wit the stock crankset without the big chainring. I had sram x9 9 speed shifters, 9 speed cassette and X9 RD from my old retired 26r. I wonder if I can toss a 40T giant cog in my 9 speed cassete? that way I can have 11-40T without the need to upgrade to a 10s or 11s which will require new cassette and shifters.


Wolf Tooth 40T giant cog was mentioned here a ways back.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Took Dad's bike out for a ride today after finishing all my enhancement and it did excellently, smashing through 2 miles of crunchy, 4" old snow. 

The long stem does seem to improve stability, when the front wheel gets squirrely it was a lot easier to whip it back and forth and recover. The 40mm stem on my NTB is much less forgiving. 

Juggernaut sport 4.0s were great! I did lower the pressure from stock psi down to about 5. They are very trustworthy on crunchy, dry, and fresh snow over ice. They felt more reliable than Snowshoes in some conditions, I really wanted to go for a second ride on the NTB to compare. 

The gearing is a little high, granny gear was juuuust easy enough in deep friction snow. Going to 9+ speed would be my next upgrade, and probably hydraulic brakes next. I did get the BB5s on after changing the front rotor to 160mm.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

KB1JK1-

Are those thumbies on your bars now- deore xt's? But mated to a 10sp older shimano RD? Didnt know deore thumies worked with 10 spd rear.

Wish there were Index thumb shifters compatable with the stock scram RD.

I like you modifies fenders. I was thinking similar thing, but dont have the sheet stock for the middle.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Wolf Tooth 40T giant cog was mentioned here a ways back.


yup!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

They're old xt's that are 7/8s. I was running 8s. I wore out the cass and chain, the 10s hasn't arrived (nor have the paul thumbies for my 10s barcons) and all I have right now is a new 9s cass and chian... so I am running the 7/8s xt thumb shifters in friction mode! 26 year old shifters designed for 7s are working 9s until my 10s arrives! F'n amazing! (I wasn't going to get a new 8s cass and chain while my 10s was on order! the 8s wasn't holding a gear under load or up hills...) I'll post setup mid Jan! Took it off road today and albeit more fiddling, it holds a gear under load! YAY! it's just for a few weeks!


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey thomcom, just curious, do you consider the BB5's to perform better than the stock brakes. I have a set from my older 26r did not think they were an upgrade over the stock ones. I did love them on my old bike. not sure how they will do on this heavier rig.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

super light weight fat bike for 300$
Love the juggernaut tires
Super easy to assemble.

Upgrades: 

Body Geometry Specialized grips 
Specialized stem
Blue strips 
Water bottle cage


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Its been hard to rate these stock 4.0" kenda juggernaut tires with the partial freeze / slime in the 10,000 lake state. So far need more aggressive tread for thin slime.

Tried my skinny 2.10 tired ride, hooked up better, (dug down up inclines). Need colder weather to stay, need snow. 30-35 is the worst temp. 

Still better than gen 1 maxis, tried those on another fattie- very lame, its a steet tire!


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

SpeedNess said:


> Hey thomcom, just curious, do you consider the BB5's to perform better than the stock brakes. I have a set from my older 26r did not think they were an upgrade over the stock ones. I did love them on my old bike. not sure how they will do on this heavier rig.


I think that the BB5 calipers and pads are considerably better than the stock brakes. They are immediately quieter, aligned better, and seem to stop better. They are certainly much better than Dolomite calipers, which I think are identical to the Vinson calipers. The BB5 levers aren't great, on a tight enough budget I think only upgrading the calipers is reasonable.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost done, still need a more aggressive rear tire. 1 x 10 xt/xtr, race face NW 32t. Carver o'beast fork. Wheels setup tubeless with fattystripper rim strips.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Just added my Saint pedals and Avid hydraulic brakes :thumbsup:

Breaks went on flawless. Stopping is perfect.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

Awesome setup guys. I got my vinson a month ago and have started upgrading the parts. I haven't took it out for it's maiden voyage. Still waiting on a couple of parts.

I am looking for a nice drivetrain upgrade that is not too expensive. I am not very good on uphills so a nice climbing setup would be nice.

Any suggestions???


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been very happy with my doere 10 speed 11-36
The details are a few posts up


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My wonderful wife officially gave me the vinson christmas morning, though she did let me paint the frame over the last week or so. I didnt get it assembled till Saturday, and took it out for its maiden ride.

It's a bit small for me, even though I do prefer a smaller bike. The 75mm stem may be a bit short, so I may throw an old 90 on there instead. Or maybe Ill just learn to live with it. Otherwise it rides really nicely for a bike in this price range. It took a couple laps to figure out the tire pressure to get it between self steer and too bouncy. I do notice the fork is very flexy, especially under my weight, so that may be a future upgrade for me. Otherwise it rode well, and is a ton of fun through all the muddy slop I wouldn't dream of riding my 650b through.

Current upgrades:
$80 - Deore m615 Brakes
$40 - SRAM GX 11 speed Shifter
$100 - SRAM GX 1x11 Derailleur
$60 - SunRace 11-42 11 Speed Cassette
$40 - One Up 96 BCD 30T NW Chainring
$20 - SRAM PC11 Chain
$25 - Ritchey Riser Bar
$30 - Easton T20 75mm Stem
$8 - 1080 Sealed Headset
$15 - Titec Seatpost
$20 - Knock off face-off pedals
$15 - Rustoleum Graphite Gray Metallic

It weighs in at 34.1 pounds with the stock tubes, though I have 26x2.75 tubes which I may install, or maybe Ill just go straight to tubeless. The brakes and drivetrain really make the bike though. Very pleased with the performance. The chainring is in the middle position with the spacers, and the chainline looks pretty decent. There's adequate clearance from chain to the tire in the big cog, though I don't think I can go any larger with the back tire. Cant wait to give tubeless a try.

All in, I'm at $750 total for a 34 lb, 1x11 fatty.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn that's cool


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

GuiltsBoy, love the color change! Where did you source your parts from?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

HotRodHudson said:


> GuiltsBoy, love the color change! Where did you source your parts from?


Thanks. The only downside is the paint is soft and scratches easily, where the roof rack mount holds the down tube. Maybe over the summer Ill strip it all down and do a proper automotive urethane lacquer paint job that should hold up better.

The parts were sourced from all over the place over the last 5 or 6 months. I was picking up deals here and there with the intention of building a fatty, I just didnt know which one. Most of the drivetrain came from Jenson. The brakes were from one of the UK sites, either CRC or Ribble. They were on my other which got upgraded to XTs recently. Other odds and ends picked up off ebay. Just gotta search around and/or wait for deals, and use coupon codes and cash back whenever possible.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Luis_fx35 said:


> super light weight fat bike for 300$


Where can I get one for $300?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Where can I get one for $300?


About a month ago back in time.

You can wait for another 25% off coupon at sports authority AND for the price to drop a bit from the current 599, but even then, it still wont be quite as good a deal. Somewhere around 400 bucks if youre lucky. Those of us that paid 300 or less got one heck of a steal.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. I see some people paid $285 plus tax. Wow.

I always skip shopping in stores in December because I despise Muzak and playing the game of finding sales. I just want every-day low prices. But there are some real deals to be had. I did score two iPad Mini-4s for $250 each (they were $369 on Amazon).

I didn't know I wanted a fat bike four weeks ago.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

If one cannot get one of these in the $300 to $450 range - does it make any sense to buy one in the over $500+tax range when BikesDirect has 4-5 different Aluminum frame fat-bikes for $599+no_tax+free_ship?


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

*Sarma Fork*



blidner said:


> Just dropped the bike at the lbs to add some parts I ordered
> 
> The Carbon sarma fork, cane creek headset
> 
> ...


Looking into getting the Sarma fork. Who makes the fork and where is it coming from?

Thanks


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

It's branded as sarma and was delivered from China

I've been pleased thus far

Less flex than stock less vibration


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> If one cannot get one of these in the $300 to $450 range - does it make any sense to buy one in the over $500+tax range when BikesDirect has 4-5 different Aluminum frame fat-bikes for $599+no_tax+free_ship?


Depends what youll use it for, trails or road.

The mongoose vinson generation 2 has a fat, fat frame, 4" wide tires, kendas that are half decent and 100mm rims - wider than most basic fatbikes and allow 5" front tire and 4.5 back for snow. Wider the rim, less side roll over and bounce (better control).

Many entry levels fatties have maxis cheepies that suck. Tires start at $80 ea on sale. Leading brands are $150 ea on sale.

I pondered the BD motobecane last year, waited for a vinson sale one year, I lucked out.

S. Authority does have special online sales with no notice. Tghe great by was cyber week, but you could get one in october for around $400 ONE day. I think they did this last spring to, 400, not 290.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Just rode in 3" semi - crusty snowy trails with the "Juggs" Kendas, and on plowed compacted road.

Work way better there than in muddy slop!! Suck in mud, good in shallow snow. Me happy. I think the 9" on the way will be overkill though!

Its like the flat areas compact the snow so the small spaced knobs dig in.

In muddy thin slop, there is no compacting, it pushes out and spinns.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> Where can I get one for $300?


Cyber week next year, if you are lucky


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

View attachment 1038356


I like the white and I like the modded look too. This bike is interesting as is the Argus but that is out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

UnitedMTB said:


> Looking into getting the Sarma fork. Who makes the fork and where is it coming from?
> 
> Thanks


sarmabikes-dot-com. 

Looking to get their wheel hubs too.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Sports authority has 25% off.... 2 days only. Use code DEAL25
Sign up for SA rewards and Active Junky and get additional cash back.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

fagro said:


> Sports authority has 25% off.... 2 days only. Use code DEAL25
> Sign up for SA rewards and Active Junky and get additional cash back.


Nice. thats $446 shipped, plus $35 cash back through AJ. Still a far cry from the cycber week deals, but probably about as good as you can hope for for the forseeable future.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

GuitsBoy said:


> Nice. thats $446 shipped, plus $35 cash back through AJ. Still a far cry from the cycber week deals, but probably about as good as you can hope for for the forseeable future.


Yeah, not as good a deal as Cyberweek.
I picked up 2 during Cyberweek. Hard to beat that price.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

*Samra*



blidner said:


> It's branded as sarma and was delivered from China
> 
> I've been pleased thus far
> 
> Less flex than stock less vibration


Like to see a picture of the fork on the bike....

Do you know how much grams is it compared to stock....


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

UnitedMTB said:


> Like to see a picture of the fork on the bike....
> 
> Do you know how much grams is it compared to stock....


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

*Nice!!!*

NICE!!! I think I'm gonna get me one!!!



RUBZERK said:


>


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey I shot you a pm
If you want some more pics I can email them
I have a terribly hard time posting pics



UnitedMTB said:


> NICE!!! I think I'm gonna get me one!!!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Still it is about the same price as this. Which is better for trail use (not necessarily as a snow bike)?

Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity Bullseye Monster


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

*My Vinny is done....*

I finally finished my upgrades....

Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
Crane Creek 40 Headset
WTB Volt Race saddle
DNM Dropper post
Hope Seat clamp with dropper cable guide
Rockbros platform pedals
SLX Hydraulic Brakes with Shimano Ice-tech rotors
XT Rear der
Shimano XT Chain
XT 10 Speed Cassette
XT Shifter (rear only)
SRAM X5 crank 36T / 22T (took out the 36T and added a Race Face guard)
"It's my own 1x10" (I might change it in the future)

When i first weighed this before upgrades, it was 38.5 lbs.

With all the upgrades, i got it down to 33.8 lbs...


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Show nice custom goose
Happy trails!



UnitedMTB said:


> I finally finished my upgrades....
> 
> Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
> Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
> ...


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

blidner said:


> Hey I shot you a pm
> If you want some more pics I can email them
> I have a terribly hard time posting pics


Thanks!!!


----------



## Hatchet36 (Dec 20, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> About a month ago back in time.
> 
> You can wait for another 25% off coupon at sports authority AND for the price to drop a bit from the current 599, but even then, it still wont be quite as good a deal. Somewhere around 400 bucks if youre lucky. Those of us that paid 300 or less got one heck of a steal.


The coupon is back at Sports Authority, DEAL25.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

blidner said:


> Show nice custom goose
> Happy trails!


Thanks. I am looking in getting a decent carbon fork now..... Anyone who used the On One carbon forks???


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

UnitedMTB said:


> I finally finished my upgrades....
> 
> Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
> Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
> ...


Bike looks great. So the SRAM X5 crank fit without issues? There were some posts saying that it didnt clear the chainstays. Did you run into any issues with it? Is the chainline extreme since youre running the inboard chainring on cranks I assume were meant for a 170mm rear?


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Bike looks great. So the SRAM X5 crank fit without issues? There were some posts saying that it didnt clear the chainstays. Did you run into any issues with it? Is the chainline extreme since youre running the inboard chainring on cranks I assume were meant for a 170mm rear?


Thanks GuitsBoy,

I did run into some issues. I had to add some spacers on both sides of the BB (6mm to be exact) and a 1mm behind the cassette. Don't know if this setup will last on the trail, i've only ridden on the road and it seems to hold. My chain has a bit of clearance from the tire when on the 36T cog. I may have to change the setup to a single 30T crank if I go with bigger tires....


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That's a lot of spacers, please keep us posted on how it holds up for you, and if you run into any issues with the crank arm loosening up. But looks like it should be a lot of fun to ride, enjoy!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Cool cassette, cant find a price yet. 9-44, 10 or11 speed wide ratio (not just a big granny). Wonder if chain clears frame on the lower the 9 tooth?

First Look: E-thirteen 9-44t TRS+ cassette - Mtbr.com


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice ride. Like the 60mm stem? How tall are you may I ask? Trying to figure out a stem lemgth, I'm a long armed 5-11.

The stock one is to far out even when I'm standing and "swings" rather than steers the front - wierd feeling to me.



UnitedMTB said:


> I finally finished my upgrades....
> 
> Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
> Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
> ...


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Bike Mann said:


> Cool cassette, cant find a price yet. 9-44, 10 or11 speed wide ratio (not just a big granny). Wonder if chain clears frame on the lower the 9 tooth?
> 
> First Look: E-thirteen 9-44t TRS+ cassette - Mtbr.com


You'd need to swap out the rear hub for one with an XD driver. Pricing state in article was 309 if I recall. The small cog shouldn't sit any more inbound, and the diameter isn't a HUGE difference between 9 and 11, so it may fit just fine. Cool to see this cassette is finally more than just vaporware.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Nice ride. Like the 60mm stem? How tall are you may I ask? Trying to figure out a stem lemgth, I'm a long armed 5-11.
> 
> The stock one is to far out even when I'm standing and "swings" rather than steers the front - wierd feeling to me.


Had that same feeling.... Felt like superman with the out stretch arms...

I'm 5'7" and the 60mm stem is just about right. steering feels comfortable...


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

Just added a Wolf Tooth GC 42T cog (for the steep hills). shifts smoothly. it took a couple tweaks but i got it dialed in...


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

UnitedMTB said:


> Had that same feeling.... Felt like superman with the out stretch arms...
> 
> I'm 5'7" and the 60mm stem is just about right. steering feels comfortable...


are you guys staying with the stock bars ?


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

I changed mine. Gives the bike a new feel....


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

UnitedMTB said:


> Just added a Wolf Tooth GC 42T cog (for the steep hills). shifts smoothly. it took a couple tweaks but i got it dialed in...
> 
> View attachment 1038847


Is it the angle of the picture or is your chain too long?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I installed a race face ride handlebar and stem
It's s real nice price point 
and available through Amazon prime


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

blidner said:


> I installed a race face ride handlebar and stem
> It's s real nice price point
> and available through Amazon prime


any rise on the bars ?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> Still it is about the same price as this. Which is better for trail use (not necessarily as a snow bike)?
> 
> Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity Bullseye Monster


Both bikes are essentially equivalent. The Gravity is a good price, but the sale prices of the Vinson are fantastic if you're patient. One thing that is great about the Gravity is size selection instead of 18" only!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

UnitedMTB said:


> I finally finished my upgrades....
> 
> Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
> Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
> ...


"Done"... Ha!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

For what reasons are you guys changing the bars? 

Stem is obviously to long, and shorter length will also mean a little less rise. But what changes are your guys looking for in bar swap? Saying its "better" doesn't really say anything LOL. More / less sweep? Rise change? Just weight? just wondering.

These things are super wide, like a moto bike. Bi=ut when that fat tire starts swapin, you need wide control.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey hey I just placed an order for a Vinson! If you look up my posts recently you will see I just had my new Giant Momentum Rocker stolen. I talked to Sports Authority and if the Vinson doesn't work out I can return it to my local store for a full refund within 30 days so long as it's in proper shape of course. Hey, if I can't wheelie it it goes back! lol

Total price shipped with tax $477.48 with free in store assembly and free 4 year service to boot! Sweet, but we'll see.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, I have a question. Is the frame geometry the same as the Argus? Thanks.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Questions for experienced fat bike snow riders. I have some 6" powder observations as well.

I'm a decent summer trail rider, ex-bmxer ect, pedaled in dirt for about 44 years, also moto'd for 25. Had a rear studded, rode a front ski / rear stud bike invention as a teen, but riding Fat bikes are new to me. No Olympian, but have always kept moving.

So.........I rode in 3" snow with the stock 4" kenda juggs tires and it worked well, it should since my studless 26 X 2.25" can do that too, (but a little more squirly). 

Now its deeper. 5" fresh powder on top, with old base is now 6-7" deep. It takes 100% effort to brake trail in this on flat ground with the 4" juggs at 10 psi. Must time the pedaling with pumping the bars up and down to move, by floating the front to sink the rear on each down stroke. 

I can see how a shorter stem would also get the weight back for traction and off the front tire.

Is this the fattie depth limit in powder? Will 5" tires make it actually float? Will more aggressive tread, make a big difference? I assume studs wouldn't matter in powder? Will 6 psi change everything? I'm 175# in B day suit.

Just asking since it takes less effort to x-c ski or snow shoe in 6" of sinkable snow. Plowed roads are obviously safer on a fattie.

On another note that was the hardest 400 yard workout of my life. Those spin class people (boring) need to try this out if they want to stay/ get in shape.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

fagro said:


> Is it the angle of the picture or is your chain too long?


Probably the angle. Shifts smooth, no issues yet....


----------



## SpeedNess (Nov 29, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Questions for experienced fat bike snow riders. I have some 6" powder observations as well.
> 
> I'm a decent summer trail rider, ex-bmxer ect, pedaled in dirt for about 44 years, also moto'd for 25. Had a rear studded, rode a front ski / rear stud bike invention as a teen, but riding Fat bikes are new to me. No Olympian, but have always kept moving.
> 
> ...


I have yet to ride in deep snow but most of the reading I have done points to way lower psi in order to get the "floatiness" over the snow, like 3-5 psi.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Questions for experienced fat bike snow riders. I have some 6" powder observations as well.
> 
> I'm a decent summer trail rider, ex-bmxer ect, pedaled in dirt for about 44 years, also moto'd for 25. Had a rear studded, rode a front ski / rear stud bike invention as a teen, but riding Fat bikes are new to me. No Olympian, but have always kept moving.
> 
> ...


Air volume (tire width) and pressure make for different experience, as will the temperature and conditions. I've ridden 8-10" of powder fallen in cold weather effortlessly, but 6" of snow fallen in warmer temps is tougher going, and the wet stuff is easier to get on top of. I upgraded to a 4.9" up front and 4.5" in the rear, dropping to 3 psi up front and 5 in the rear was enough to stay on top of a 3' base I had packed with snowshoes in a few laps. I'm 5'8" and found the 100 mm stem a bit long. Actually the length of the chain stays with such a stem made it a nose diving machine! I couldn't get it up  or wheelie drop. I slid the saddle all the way back, and put a 50 mm stem on the thing. That kept the front wheel from sinking as much as the 4.9" tire up front, and it was much better to launch and drop! I've ridden this every day for a year. Daily commute and trail riding, haven't taken the Trance off the hook! I wore out the bottom bracket in two months and just wore out the chain and cassette.

The Rear 4.5" Kenda Juggernaut tire has 5 mm knobs arranged in rows that collectively work like paddles in a tractor style tread that I run in reverse. The The 4.9" ChaoYang has 3 mm tread, no real corner knobs to speak of, but a decent foot print. They have been good as floaters, they stick to wet off camber granite and function well on packed dirt trails, sand, mud, and snow. I have not been traveling at speeds where my front brakes loose, and the only time I have issues are in deep leaf covered trails and sheer ice, and even that is ok if anticipated. I like the fact that the shallow knobs up front don't break up the crust, but if you're in loose stuff off camber or carving turns the deeper lugs are for you. Smaller lugs are better for hard pack and less rolling resistance, fat is for float. Lots of guys love the slimmer Surly Nates with big knobs, as well as the 8 mm lugs on the Bud/Lou's. If I went larger volume and stuck to the tractor type stuff I'd hop on a Maxxis Colossus on the rear. 45N makes some awesome stuff by the reviews as well.

The stock chain line on the Mongoose Vinson is limiting for rear tire girth and larger than 4.5" means an investment in a single chain ring setup. SunRace makes an 8s 11-34T, but otherwise you're looking at 9s or more for 36T or larger cogs. There are a few offerings from WolfTooth and One-Up to modify existing cassettes for a wider range with a single ring. My Sunrace 11-42 10s cassette should arrive tomorrow! The rest of the drivetrain mid week.

I will likely grab a studded Snowshoe XL for the rear and possibly (if it fits) an non studded Snowshoe XXL to recycle my studs from an older tire up front. $ permitting. I will say, that if you aren't about to fiddle with the drivetrain yet, the 4.5" juggs are a great grab for summer and winter at a great price point. When you do get huge floaters it would make sense to use them as winter specific and use either your 4" or 4.5" juggs for trail use.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I just swapped the stock tubes (530g) for Q-Tubes 26x2.4-2.75 (290g) and it brought the bike down to 33.05 lbs. 

Question for the guys running skinny tubes in their fatties, how much extra pressure do you need to run? I was running 9/10 psi on stock tubes, and while it felt a bit low, it was manageable in the soft sloppy conditions. Last night I rode 12-14 psi around on the street with the skinnier tubes, and it felt like I had two flats. Self steer was ridiculous. I guess I'm going to have to run 15psi or so just to keep the tube inflated inside the tire. I'm guessing this is going to negatively affect me out on the trail.

Anyway, how many psi did you add when you went to skinny tubes?


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

Took my Black Friday Vinson out for it's maiden voyage last night. WOW, what a great Bike!!! 

We'd received a couple inches of fresh snow and on top of the couple inches of ice covered roads it didn't slip at all but felt quite secure on the streets in my neighborhood. Plowing thru snow drifts was a total hoot! I ran around 6lbs front & rear and am needless to say thrilled with my Vinson!

Granted I really stole this bike buying it at $256 shipped & no sales tax (no sales tax in Montana), but even at $500-$600 it's a great bike. I had my local Sports Authority put this one together as I wanted to see just what type of work they did & my local SA they did a really nice job. They even lubed up the pedal threads, seat post and head tube to name a few. With this bike purchase SA gives 2 years of service & an annual tune up each year for free as well. Pretty nice if one doesn't want to do their own work. I'll probably use this in addition to my own maintenance just for kicks.

Yes, I'm already thinking of what to change/improve because like most of us, that's half the fun!


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats! Your yet another that loves their Vinson, which is one reason I pulled the trigger on one last night. Can't wait to see how it rides and all that.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Maiden voyage last night first trip in the snow I use my bike for commuting 8 miles one way to work I have driven it twice to work with no snow and last night 6 to 8 inches ungroomed trails 20 yards next to the great lake Lake Superior in the Upper Michigan regionwith many snow drift and ravines Just Blaze easily through I had an extreme amount of fun to say the least my first lesson will be not to over dress I'm thankful to hear everyone story and how much they love their bikes my story is biking may have saved my life this summer. soon winter came I was terrified what was I to do I found this site read everything about the Vinson and I to take the plunge and bought the bike the best choice I believe I have ever made I have one question please my bb7 brakes will be in this week. i want to buy 11 speed cassette think 10-42 would cover the best. i ask please send me the best suggestions on the single or double up front. im ready now, just want to be right on this please help. i do commute. much appreciated to all for the support and guidance


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

Craig, Good to hear your enjoying your Vindon too! Where did you get your BB7 brakes? If like to eventually upgrade brakes, pedals & shifters in the near future but I'm all about getting a great deal too. 

I'd had a Dolomite previously and while I liked the big red clown shoes (rims), it was horrible riding. It literally didn't role well and was such a difficult bike to just pedal. Plus all the components were sub-par & not standardized to easily upgrade. There is really no comparison, even my 14 year old daughter couldn't believe the difference this morning when we went on a ride. 
Since I bought two of the Vinson's over the last month I can take one of my kids or wife along with me which really makes it enjoyable.

Does anyone have a suggested bike work stand? Hopefully under the $75 mark. It would definitely make maintenance & upgrades nice to do.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I personally don't have this model but for 78 dollars with good reviews seems like a good option

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLPBSXG?vs=1

There are lots of good deals of pinkbike, that's where I source many of my parts, but keep an eye out for coupons and sales if you want something specific


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

blidner said:


> I personally don't have this model but for 78 dollars with good reviews seems like a good option
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLPBSXG?vs=1


I have the wall mounted version of this, and the clamping mechanism works very well. You can hold the bike at any angle. I cant vouch for the stand part, but I see no reason it should work just as well as the clamp does.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Just got back from Sports Authority and lo and behold they had a Vinson on the floor! The one I ordered will arrive next Friday btw.

I was not allowed to test ride it but just sitting on it...well, I didn't like it very much. I'm way too stretched out (the stem is too long), the handle bars are too straight and too wide, and the grips are too thin.

I like the looks of it at least. And it feels nice and light when I pick it up.


----------



## C-Gypsy (Nov 7, 2015)

demonbydesign said:


> Just got back from Sports Authority and lo and behold they had a Vinson on the floor! The one I ordered will arrive next Friday btw.
> 
> I was not allowed to test ride it but just sitting on it...well, I didn't like it very much. I'm way too stretched out (the stem is too long), the handle bars are too straight and too wide, and the grips are too thin.
> 
> I like the looks of it at least. And it feels nice and light when I pick it up.


You may want to reconsider the Vinson. Your Rocker suited you well & made you happy (and you were able to do wheelies on it!).

If you buy the Vinson every time you ride it you may regret not saving up for another Rocker.

On top of that by the time you replace the stem, the bars and the grips you'll be close to the price of a Rocker!

Just saying...


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

You make too much sense stop it. lol


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

C-Gypsy said:


> You may want to reconsider the Vinson. Your Rocker suited you well & made you happy (and you were able to do wheelies on it!).
> 
> If you buy the Vinson every time you ride it you may regret not saving up for another Rocker.
> 
> ...


Vinson is hard to wheelie with stock stem. BUT, 35mm stem is $35 online, grips $8-15, cut down bar ends with twisting tube cutting tool.

On the other end, I rode the shortest length Minnesota (1.0 or 2.0 ?). It wheelied like mad up any hill, and my feet hit the front tire on turns. It was like a little bmx with big wheels. Hated it.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Ugh, this is bad news. I'm not into cutting bars or any of that when I can just save up the extra $140 and buy another Rocker. Still, the Vinson is ordered and on it's way so I'll have them assemble it and ride it before making the final decision.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Testing out stupid Fat Hamster POV... I thought it up this am, had it fleshed out by the afternoon. Thing with wide angles is they barrel distort, and if you aim it up the horizon looks like a frown, aim it down and it looks like a smile. Swing it up and down and it looks like funny mirrors have come alive to torture you. So I converted the Tarzan motion into the electric slide and the video is bearable. It's a bit of a squeeze and the felt is acting as bearing and limiting side to side motion kind of... I don't know about technical trails, but cruising groomed trails chasing dogs would be cool.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking at the Momentum Rocker (by Giant), it's a more of shorter upright frame design, more for urban use or beach cruising than for off-road trail use. The stock vinson will feel different, its more off road race geometry - like 26" mnt bikes from the early 2000's.

Example A cheap Specialized Hard Rock will wheelie all day with its upright do it all geometry. But A Specialized Rockhopper, similar but more stretched out race geo is not wheelie prone. I alway like something in the middle. Most of my long bikes end up with shorter stems, because putting a longer stem on a short bike makes them steer weird (swing vs turn). Hills are hard on short length bikes too, cause they wheelie. If you ride flats or streets, then it doesn't matter.

All depends on your use of the bike.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Testing out stupid Fat Hamster POV... I thought it up this am, had it fleshed out by the afternoon. Thing with wide angles is they barrel distort, and if you aim it up the horizon looks like a frown, aim it down and it looks like a smile. Swing it up and down and it looks like funny mirrors have come alive to torture you. So I converted the Tarzan motion into the electric slide and the video is bearable. It's a bit of a squeeze and the felt is acting as bearing and limiting side to side motion kind of... I don't know about technical trails, but cruising groomed trails chasing dogs would be cool.


FAT HAMSTERS? what the............

Well, I dont have any motion video camera. Seems like go-pro and the goofy shaped panasonic (will get knocked off anything) both suffer from clarity above 10-15 mph. Waiting for something better.


----------



## C-Gypsy (Nov 7, 2015)

demonbydesign said:


> You make too much sense stop it. lol


Ok but I think you're weird.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Hot rod I got my bb7 brake system hi ebay $47 plus $9 shipping for the complete package I chose these breaks over hydraulics due to the extreme cold weathers we have in our area and I thought it possibly less maintenance bleeding brakes and that I bought the bike at such a great deal these would fit the budget the key is now I'm thank everyone for their consideration asking for a little guidance on an 11 by 1 or 11 by 2 package suggestion any information from this thread would be an extreme help thank everyone for their consideration


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Kb getting ready to watch your video now I wonder as you be in the Yoda of the Vinson if you could suggest a package in the 11 by 1 or 11 by 2 groupset. I'm willing to spend some money in this area and looking for the best suggestion what you are others would do extreme thanks


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Air volume (tire width) and pressure make for different experience, as will the temperature and conditions. I've ridden 8-10" of powder fallen in cold weather effortlessly, but 6" of snow fallen in warmer temps is tougher going, and the wet stuff is easier to get on top of. I upgraded to a 4.9" up front and 4.5" in the rear, dropping to 3 psi up front and 5 in the rear was enough to stay on top of a 3' base I had packed with snowshoes in a few laps. I'm 5'8" and found the 100 mm stem a bit long. Actually the length of the chain stays with such a stem made it a nose diving machine! I couldn't get it up  or wheelie drop. I slid the saddle all the way back, and put a 50 mm stem on the thing. That kept the front wheel from sinking as much as the 4.9" tire up front, and it was much better to launch and drop! I've ridden this every day for a year. Daily commute and trail riding, haven't taken the Trance off the hook! I wore out the bottom bracket in two months and just wore out the chain and cassette.
> 
> The Rear 4.5" Kenda Juggernaut tire has 5 mm knobs arranged in rows that collectively work like paddles in a tractor style tread that I run in reverse. The The 4.9" ChaoYang has 3 mm tread, no real corner knobs to speak of, but a decent foot print. They have been good as floaters, they stick to wet off camber granite and function well on packed dirt trails, sand, mud, and snow. I have not been traveling at speeds where my front brakes loose, and the only time I have issues are in deep leaf covered trails and sheer ice, and even that is ok if anticipated. I like the fact that the shallow knobs up front don't break up the crust, but if you're in loose stuff off camber or carving turns the deeper lugs are for you. Smaller lugs are better for hard pack and less rolling resistance, fat is for float. Lots of guys love the slimmer Surly Nates with big knobs, as well as the 8 mm lugs on the Bud/Lou's. If I went larger volume and stuck to the tractor type stuff I'd hop on a Maxxis Colossus on the rear. 45N makes some awesome stuff by the reviews as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very detailed comments. Untill I change the tires, I'll try lower psi and avoid non packed snow trails. Hard snow on lakes sounds fun though, maybe faster than skiis.

I'll leave the deep or wet snow for skis and snow shoes, way less effort for miles traveled vs pushing the stock Vinson. Running in (short) snowshoes on top of deep powder is a riot, moon like feeling LOL.

I can see fat bottom brackets wearing fast with with constant harder pressure on them. For those that arent ready to upgrade the cranks, the stock BB cartridge is available from Pacific with a cc # (low cost, low life). Looks like a regular shimano BB cartridge socket tool to pull it.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

The BB7's have both inboard and outboard no tools pad adjusters right? (the red wheel knobs?)


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Bike Mann said:


> Looking at the Momentum Rocker (by Giant), it's a more of shorter upright frame design, more for urban use or beach cruising than for off-road trail use. The stock vinson will feel different, its more off road race geometry - like 26" mnt bikes from the early 2000's.
> 
> Example A cheap Specialized Hard Rock will wheelie all day with its upright do it all geometry. But A Specialized Rockhopper, similar but more stretched out race geo is not wheelie prone. I alway like something in the middle. Most of my long bikes end up with shorter stems, because putting a longer stem on a short bike makes them steer weird (swing vs turn). Hills are hard on short length bikes too, cause they wheelie. If you ride flats or streets, then it doesn't matter.
> 
> All depends on your use of the bike.


Your right on point. I had the Momentum (Giant) Rocker and it was stolen. I have posted about it.

I figured the Vinson was worth a shot since it's returnable and less money than buying another Rocker. I loved my Rocker, and I'm so pissed it's stolen!

As for my purposes, I love to be able to be a kid again, I've been learning to do some wheelies, and more than anything ride it around town. I took my Rocker on the trail once and loved it there too even though the tires didn't do great in the wet slippery turns that day as the trail was still damp and muddy here and there. I liked it enough on the trail to have my 29er SS for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## rob5589 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> The BB7's have both inboard and outboard no tools pad adjusters right? (the red wheel knobs?)


Correct


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Damn it! 10s Shimano road and mountain hardware are incompatible! 10s barcons I had kicking around would not shift my xt 10s RD! So I'm still using my 1989 XT thumb shifter in friction mode and it's quite a hunt to land a gear 10s! Had I done my research, I could have used the Dura Ace 10s on Paul Thumbie mounts with a long cage Ultegra 6700 GS with an 11-40T cassette, Alas I have an XT R/D with an 11-42T cassette. So, this thumb shifter is on the way... Microshift 10-SPEED MTN Thumb Shifters > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA

as I think about it, I could use tin foil to add material around the barcon until I know how thick I need to build it up. Then, press a shim of that thickness on. This is why each shift required more cable tension progressively, the small diameter has less and less pull proportionally. My old thumb shifter is rotated so much to get into the big cog that it points straight forward! This is kind of a good thing, since there are such small spacing between cogs the longer throw of the R/D will mean less fine increments in shift lever movement so easier hunting while I am in friction mode waiting for the new thumb shifter! Phew!


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Very nice I think I grew up with them I agree they probably would work perfect I like what you have in the rear I think that's the direction I'll take what are you have in the front at this time is it a single or double I will be ordering this weekend and I'm considering a complete build kit crank and all or could have the crank at a later date that's why I've been asking for a bit of directions again thanks for sharing what you studied PS I love the hamster video that is genius


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

craig barker said:


> Very nice I think I grew up with them I agree they probably would work perfect I like what you have in the rear I think that's the direction I'll take what are you have in the front at this time is it a single or double I will be ordering this weekend and I'm considering a complete build kit crank and all or could have the crank at a later date that's why I've been asking for a bit of directions again thanks for sharing what you studied PS I love the hamster video that is genius


I got a 2 piece FSA Comet crank not thinking beyond 4.5" rear tire. In hindsight I should have gone with a direct drive type crank that you can install a single splined chain ring on, or a few with a removable spider. I may add 3mm spacers to keep the chain line happy for longer chain life on this 1x10 arrangement.

With the extended range cogs, you can upgrade 36T cassettes, but now that Sunrace offers the 11-42T 10s and Shimano 8000 11s cassettes also offer 42T... and that crazy 9-44T 11s is coming, there is little use for spending as much on an additional cog as a whole cassette, let alone the need for multiple chain rings. Having to change most of the parts already suggests you should go as contemporary as possible. I went 10s because I thought I already had the shifters... (would have if I went with the 40T max cog and Ultegra R/D, oops.)

I still prefer how robust and durable the 9s was, and 11-36T is a fine range for the 2x9... The contemporary R/D's can handle the 1x systems with the big 42+ cogs though. I'm completely unaware of any 11s thumb shifters so I'm going to remain quite content with 1x10 drivetrain. Buy once, buy right -don't buy again! I will tell you how I like commutes with the 32/11T and if I'm content going no smaller a gear up front off road. If there is no major sacrifice road cruising then 1x10 is what I'll keep with the added benefit of running a 4.8" rear tire in the future.

I just installed these things this evening so I really haven't had an opinion regarding implementation. as far as gear, reviews are easy enough to read up on. The road bike I'll ride a lot faster in general, but I can't maintain 25 mph on a fat bike around here! If I can plod around at 15 mph and still push a gear down hill faster than 18 mph (90 rpm) I'll be psyched! (if you use 29" dia in gear inch calculators and factor in cadence you can get mph... haven't poked at that yet, and I'll figure it out by riding it tomorrow!)

Regarding thumb shifters, they are elegant and simple. You can switch between indexing and friction to resolve issues more rapidly and sort it out at home. You can shift from one extreme to the other extreme of the cassette or anywhere in between with a single motion within a quarter turn of the cranks! You can shift very easily in gloves, with frozen fingers, or with your face if you can't manage otherwise! it's essentially a rotating barrel with a lever sticking out to the side, no springs, spragues, gears, and multiple buttons. I'm trying to shift a bike not please a woman!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I removed the 22T ring... it's not heavy or in the way... I think I may reinstall it -even just to manually set the chain there when in the 42T cog so I can watch a would be thief tip over when I leave it in front of a store!


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

That is perfectly explained awesome setup that is what I needed I can spend up to 5 $600 and agreed to do it all at once the best that I could now the thought of a 9 44 cassette is unbelievable I like that thought icommute 8 miles one way in frigid temperatures and love every bit of it I'm learning to hit the deep ravines without nose diving I think I need to move myself back a little but that will come in time so I will search out the group set and max it out the best that I can we will call it a juiced goose. Thank you for answering whether I needed a single gear or a double gear up front I think I will try to find that new that new 9 44 cassette if it is out yet again much thanks


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

craig barker said:


> That is perfectly explained awesome setup that is what I needed I can spend up to 5 $600 and agreed to do it all at once the best that I could now the thought of a 9 44 cassette is unbelievable I like that thought icommute 8 miles one way in frigid temperatures and love every bit of it I'm learning to hit the deep ravines without nose diving I think I need to move myself back a little but that will come in time so I will search out the group set and max it out the best that I can we will call it a juiced goose. Thank you for answering whether I needed a single gear or a double gear up front I think I will try to find that new that new 9 44 cassette if it is out yet again much thanks


First Look: e*thirteen 9-44t TRS+ cassette - Mtbr.com

"Using the Sram XD Drive hub body" I don't think that's compatible with stock Vinson bits... 

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/mongoose-vinson-938785-53.html#post12389216


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks I'm going to check it out right now but it's actually just search internet to find what you are speaking of thanks for the site


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Microshift...........yep, what Puggs come with, for a reason........ bulletproof. 

I've had rear derailleurs freeze up with ice, ( you have to piss on 'em, it works LOL), but having a complicated shiftier not return in the cold really sucks. And you can shift thumies with anything.

Its funny Microshift doesnt make a Sram compatible version....? WTF I hate Sram shifters with gloves, the bottom is too long and sticks out to far covering the other.

Old Suntour Push push X-press shifter was even better (but not the RD's!/freewheels).


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Just got my Vinson yesterday thanks to the positive nature of this thread and the price. I swapped out a smaller stem right away, and am pretty sure I'm going to want to do something about the brakes. Anyone have any cost effective advice? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Michael_McEntire said:


> Just got my Vinson yesterday thanks to the positive nature of this thread and the price. I swapped out a smaller stem right away, and am pretty sure I'm going to want to do something about the brakes. Anyone have any cost effective advice?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


i went this route

Avid DB 1 DB1 MTB Hydraulic Disc Brake Set 2pcs 160mm HS1 Rotors w Bolts | eBay










youll need this to keep your rotors.
New Avid Disc Brake Adapter Mounting Bracket Is 160mm Rear 180mm Front 20mm | eBay


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

RUBZERK said:


> i went this route
> 
> Avid DB 1 DB1 MTB Hydraulic Disc Brake Set 2pcs 160mm HS1 Rotors w Bolts | eBay
> 
> ...


Those rotors look too small.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Those rotors look too small.


I have this set, and love it, on my wife's Minnesota 2.0. The rotors are totally not to scale.  weird

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

thats called quality photoshop


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the link! Went on my first ride with it today, all in all I really liked it. The difficulty keeping the front end up off of drop offs is going to take a little getting used to. The only other negative is it seem to want to steer itself.
The handling and climbing ability was pretty great, I imagine it will get better with different rubber. I love the way it eats up all the bumps.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Love the Sunrace 11-42T cassette! Fantastic! I have a 32T ring and it was tough with the resistance of snow on one endless hill. I may sneak a 10T cog from an 11s system onto the cassette if possible and go with a 30T ring... or get stronger and leaner! So much fun today! 
So I was pissed that my dura ace 10s barcons mounted via thumbies wouldn't shift my 10s XT R/D... There's no friction switch on 'em anyway. The vintage XT thumb shifters in friction mode actually work phenomenally well! in friction with 9s derailleur cassette and chain you really have to hunt to land the gear. Because of the longer parallelogram on the 10s XT R/D, the oldschool shifter travels 120° instead of 90° and you get crazy fine tuning. Not a missed shift all day! I did order the 10s Microshift thumb shifter, but I'm actually not anxious to receive it because it performed so well! The shifter does move far enough to actually knock the friction/sis switch when in the 42T cog though. I do have a sexy 1990 Suntour XC thumb shifter with the switch on top! Hmmm... Nope. I tried the XC Pro thumb shifter and friction still had indents that fumbled up where the chain landed as opposed to a completely smooth setting on the XT, and it lacked the travel to move to the largest cog. The Suntour shifter is sexier honestly, but the XT works awesome. if I dedicated the XT shifter I'd have to superglue the friction lever in the middle of it's travel as shifting into the big cog knocks the switch back into indexing. So long as that lever is not all the way back, it stays in friction mode.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Michael_McEntire said:


> The difficulty keeping the front end up off of drop offs is going to take a little getting used to. The only other negative is it seem to want to steer itself.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Race Face Chester Stem 50mm 8 Degree 31 8mm Clamp New | eBay will sort out nose dive... as far as the self steer, try running 8-12 psi...


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I'd rather have this than something from bikesdirect. Looks like a good value, and doesn't have giant, fugly "Motobecane USA" stickers plastered all over it.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The Mongoose is a good looking bike!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

About steep Head tube angle (too quick steering) and snow riding.......

Have any snow riders with a wider and TALLER front tire noticed more relaxed, less wobbly steering at all? (still on stock 4" Juggs and realize I need better ones for the snow, but thinking a taller front than rear would be better for geometry).

Also, I was looking at the posted carbon forks, but they look more tucked in than the front fork, I dont want faster steering. 

For any past dirt bikers- I find the quick stock steering in snow to be like an old CR 125 or 250 without a steering dampener! Flicks all over in hard to grip snow base.

Guess the geo on the basic pugsly is there for a reason. Most of the new fatties have race geo head angles like the goose - good on dirt, but squirley in slick conditions.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks again Kb for all the great information and sharing with us all. again I commute 8 miles each way to and from work. today was a blizzard whiteout and I'm alive and loving it earplugs in and listening to the carpenters singing I'm on top of the world, and laughing my butt off. happy as can be. my bike rocks and getting it dialed in. tire presure, ect. for me I went with the BB 7 brake system because of them being manual, adjustable for the frigid cold weather that we have. they were $20 less than the hydraulics that I too did consider. I save the 20 bought a new shorter stem and putting the rest of the money that I saved into new 11x2 package. juicedgoose is her name.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Has anyone reversed the stock rear 4" jugg for snow use.?

Shallow tread, but did you get any more "scooping" traction.?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

That's nice to hear Craig. The 32 is ok for road, but I'd lean toward 30T for up long hills with resistance of snow. a 2x11 with 28/34T would be a good compromise for all around. I appreciate that my posts are useful, as I appreciate this forum for a great deal of education and comparison myself. Thanks to all!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> Has anyone reversed the stock rear 4" jugg for snow use.?
> 
> Shallow tread, but did you get any more "scooping" traction.?


yes.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks that's what I needed to know speed for me is important with the ability to get down and dirty when needed coming back on the snowmobile trails can be a bit fun riding along the shores of Lake Superior I'll try to snap some pictures tomorrow to let you see the fun that I have. So the 28-34 it will be. I can do quick changes if needed


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Bike Mann said:


> About steep Head tube angle (too quick steering) and snow riding.......
> 
> Have any snow riders with a wider and TALLER front tire noticed more relaxed, less wobbly steering at all? (still on stock 4" Juggs and realize I need better ones for the snow, but thinking a taller front than rear would be better for geometry).
> 
> ...


for every inch of rise you should see the head angle slack 1 degree. DH rigs are around 69° typical mountain bikes are about 72° and the Vinson is 70°


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> for every inch of rise you should see the head angle slack 1 degree. DH rigs are around 69° typical mountain bikes are about 72° and the Vinson is 70°


Cool, were'd you find the geometry #'s for a vinson? I looked.

Only, 70?, ...hu, feels steeper like a old school bmx at 72. Must be a fat thing.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

Are you using the huge stock stem? I have a 40mm stem on my main bike and vastly prefer it to long stems. Long stems are for road bikes. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

thomcom said:


> Are you using the huge stock stem? I have a 40mm stem on my main bike and vastly prefer it to long stems. Long stems are for road bikes.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Being lazy, I didnt change out for a shorter stem yet. I know that will take weight off front end. Not so sure that will make it less "flicky" and more relaxed, stable handling.

Even though I have long arms and some are using 60 to 70 mm stems, I'm thinking the shorter the better for snow, like your 40. But you loose about 3/8in height though.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

i ordered a abr drangon adjustable stem. seems short, adjustable and can play abit with it. i too agree im abit to far forward with weight and body. im only 5'5 140lbs. im reaching, and weight forward. did a few nose dives in big revines, until i set myself better on bike. learned to dress light too, nomatter how cold, im warm working it


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Probably on a Facebook Mongoose Fat or Mongoose Phat bike page. I have a 4.5" rear tire, 4.9" front tire, and my kitchen is relatively level...


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Dang you sure are smart will you come up on his neat little gadgets I'll keep listening. What are your thoughts of the Shimano M 8000 package. Using the front crank tell it wears out. XT shifters and derailers I'm to understand the e-type front derailer. 11-42 cassette. package looks good, or still peicing togather. Your thoughts between the micro shifters and the XT shifters please


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

, I also thought that by leaving front crank I could play with the gearing to see what works best for me putting on 11 speed rear cassette, a long cage rear derailleur front derailleur and shifters including the chain


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I like to think I'm clever, but I've just messed with bikes for a long time. 
M8000 is a sure bet, an e type derailleur is nice and you won't need a funky spacer off the seat tube. The M8000 cassette is 11s and will require an 11s chain and rear derailleur. This means that the 10s microshift thumb shifter would need to be used in friction mode which is not ideal. I'm not aware of 11s thumb shifters yet. 
If you don't mind the triggers (I just have a preference, I use trigger shifters and hydraulic brakes on the mountain bike but thumb shifter and mech disc brakes on the fat bike) then get the Shimano trigger type 11s shifters. As far as the cranks you are using, I suspect the 11s chain will roll fine on the rings though I haven't tried it. 
I would say that there is a possibility that the narrower chain could fall in between the rings when shifting. You would need to find narrower spacers or bust out a file. if you were able to test in a stand or hang the nose of the saddle from something to test, and when you ride pedal carefully until you know it works fine. (I had a 10s crank set up with my 8s chain and in the 22T ring when the chain was in the smaller cogs it would rub the lift pins on the 36T ring and start to derail. I had to space the granny 1 mm to use the whole cassette. 2 mm spacers and the chain fell between the rings! 
I'm also noticing that with the 11-42T 10s, that back pedaling will cause the chain to come off the largest two rings. I spaced the 32T ring toward the frame by 4mm and it still does it in the 42T cog! The chain line of your triple crank may do the same. It's not a big deal, but if you fumble, when it's time to ride again, you should move the cranks and be sure it's back in gear. 
The long cage R/D is a good idea if you are going to run 2 rings. I left the 22 ring on just for fun and with the full length chain it barely handles the 32/42 and the R/D is vertical in the 22/42... which is silly, but fun! I think I was going 80 rpm at 5 mph! It was very similar to a bike I built up with a "mountain tamer quad" that gave me a 4th chain ring that I installed a 16T cog onto! That was when NORBA had "stump pulling contests"!
Oh, nothing wrong with going SLX for all the parts and an XT R/D!


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

I only started this summer riding a street racer biking honestly save my life when winter came I was nervous not knowing what to do I search. Fat Tire bikes and found this site that answered every question after many hours and I mean many hours of study I bought the Mongoose and search for all the addons that is why I am thankful before this site and you absolutely nothing but have spent seriously at least 100 hours reading reviews and studying bikes if not more. Maybe it is best then to buy the crank now in a complete package and be done with the whole build all at once instead of leaving that one link to be built at a later date probably the best thing to do


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

By the way funny story I chose to buy the Mongoose over paying the $400 in parking tickets to get my license back I thought the bike was more important the driving a car to work


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I am Libertarian and detest all the fees, fines, regulations, and exposure to police that use the force of the state to generate revenue by stealing it from me under threat of kidnapping or violence. I have a License, but choose not to deal with a car. F the man, I don't need no stinkin' car! I really mean that. I like to tinker, but I also like stuff to just work. it's not like you're going to buy the wrong stuff and then buy more, you're just piece meal assembling. Because the 10s & 11s cassettes are on spiders I think they dish further over the freehub body toward the hub, and almost over the hub flange. This means the chain is likely further in board and why my ring, even with spacers doesn't offer a good chain line. This may be the time to save a couple bucks and get a direct drive type crank. You'll be able to run both chain rings on a splined spider, or if you decide to go 1x, pull the spider and install a splined ring.

First Look: Race Face 2014 - Next SL Cranks and Turbine Wheelset - Pinkbike
This is just an example, you have a 100mm bb shell.
Bikeman Race Face Aeffect Cinch Crank Arm Set: 170mm Black, Bottom Bracket Not Included


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Will search out tonight the direct drive crank and learn about that I'm getting a quote around $400-450 for the package two shifters 2 derailers two speed crank with the 11 42 11 speed cassette seems pretty good to me. Tickets for parking in my front yard before the snow ban lifted went to court and argue that with the judge and their hired attorney to no resolve so I Drive a bike and love it


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I parked on a property where the driveway was parallel to the street and they claimed I parked facing the wrong direction. That regardless of property they claimed eminent domain. I asked if I could not be taxed on property controlled by the town, and insisted that they in fact maintain that portion of property given that is what my taxes are being paid for! I told them that I was under the car working on it, to point it in the other direction would mean that I was in the street and given the danger I would have to put cones out and hire a cop for directing traffic and get a work permit like a utility company every time I needed to fix my vehicle and that it was undue hardship! I fight every ticket! That one was dismissed. Easier to ride a bike than hate on the system though.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

Trail worthy... Did a 15 mile single track, mud, rocks, steep elevations, etc. and my bike setup held up nicely....

SRAM X5 crank
Shimano XT 10 Cassette with 42T Wolf Tooth Cog


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Thanks for the info. That's a lot of spacers, please keep us posted on how it holds up for you, and if you run into any issues with the crank arm loosening up. But looks like it should be a lot of fun to ride, enjoy!


Trail worthy... Did a 15 mile single track, mud, rocks, steep elevations, etc. and my bike setup held up nicely.... Smooth shifting all the way...

Now only time will tell.

SRAM X5 crank
Shimano XT 10 Cassette with 42T Wolf Tooth Cog


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Set up looks good glad to hear you had much fun do you get much snow in your area for me once the snow hit it was a whole new ballgame lots of fun snow banks and ravines to hit what kind of pedals do you have and tell me about your seat what derailleur do you have how do you like the XT set up with the 40 tooth tooth would you do anything different thank you and glad to hear you're having fun what paddles did you order


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Love the blue cog!


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

craig barker said:


> Set up looks good glad to hear you had much fun do you get much snow in your area for me once the snow hit it was a whole new ballgame lots of fun snow banks and ravines to hit what kind of pedals do you have and tell me about your seat what derailleur do you have how do you like the XT set up with the 40 tooth tooth would you do anything different thank you and glad to hear you're having fun what paddles did you order


Race Face Turbine Stem 60 mm
Race Face Atlas 35 mm Handlebar 10 mm rise
Crane Creek 40 Headset
WTB Volt Race saddle
DNM Dropper post
Hope Seat clamp with dropper cable guide
Rockbros platform pedals
SLX Hydraulic Brakes with Shimano rotors
XT Rear der
Shimano XT Chain
XT 10 Speed Cassette with 42T cog (removed 17T cog)
XT Shifter (rear only)
SRAM X5 crank 36T / 22T (took out the 36T and added a Race Face guard)
"It's my own 1x10" (helps with the uphills and i don't go fast on this)

Waiting for my Carver O'Beast carbon fork....


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

KB1JKI said:


> for every inch of rise you should see the head angle slack 1 degree. DH rigs are around 69° typical mountain bikes are about 72° and the Vinson is 70°


I tried to measure the axle to crown. I thought it was pretty close to 450mm. I was thinking about ordering a Hoboy from Sarma in 450, but that sounds like it would really steepen an already steep bike.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Axle to crown length Video - Pinkbike Sorry, my full fender is in the way...


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Didn't get to post last night as a little tired and chilled again my eight mile commute back from work after a 12 hour day still only takes 55 minutes tops I got the bike pretty well dialed in last night I recognized 14 degrees can get pretty cold still chuckled all the way home fingertips the only thing that got cold I wear only A light shell type jacket an insulated windbreaker type pants. Works just fine the cold froze my earbud wire broke and left me without sound. //////////
Now about my bike build I have a seller on eBay who has the complete build kit for me crank and all he offered me the 3 by 11 package to derailleurs to shifters chain and the 11-42 cassette, 3 speed front crank 22-30-40. Dang now that seems extremely low geared is this a workable thought or should I stick with the simple two-speed crank?? Quoted at $475 shipped seems to be an awesome deal the two speed crank package is $450 delivered input please


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

You already have a triple crank stock, I think with those same gears! have him keep the crank and get it even cheaper! If you get a 2 piece crank with external bearing cups that's worth it. My 22/36T was plenty of gearing with an 11-34T... I was able to lose the front derailleur and use a 32T for all around use with an 11-42T cassette! I left the 22 on there, but my winter rubber is arriving mid day and the chain won't clear a 4.8" from that 22!

Earbuds block your hearing ambient sounds. That's dangerous in traffic and ticketable pretty much everywhere. Oh, and if you don't hear a cop shouting at you, he will likely shoot you dead! Bodycam shows officer shoot man wearing headphones - CNN Video

anyway, there are no wires to break, you can listen to music, take phone calls, and control your device with bone induction headphones that do not block your hearing. ]

This is why I use Amazon.com: Aftershokz AS330F Bluez Open Ear Bluetooth Wireless Headset - Retail Packaging - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories

Amazon.com: Aftershokz Bluez 2 Open Ear Wireless Stereo Headphones, AS500, Color: Black: Electronics These have better bass response, and by holding the play button I can use voice control to navigate artists, playlists, songs...


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Look at what I can squeeze into a Mongoose Vinson fork! Of course when I inflate it 5 psi beyond max pressure it hits the fork crown, so I've gotta pull the wheel before I can slam 30 psi into a 20 maximum psi tire to get the damn bead seated so it doesn't saw through the flippin fork! I'll likely leave a trail of bubbles I've got so much dish soap on that bead! anyway, it fits in the fork but for one spot!

I notched the rear fender at the chain stays to raise it higher, but the 4.8" snowshoe XL isn't any taller and in fact it isn't as wide as the Kenda Juggernaut 4.5"! I don't know about air volume, but the tread profile and aggressive corner knobs on the Jugg had less chain clearance than the XL!

I cu the nose off the front fender and mounted the front and rear of the front fender to the fork crown... the 2XL is ridiculous! My 4.9" ChaoYang was 29" in diameter with 3 mm lugs. The Snowshoe 2XL is nearly 32" with 8 mm lugs! It eats everything!


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn that is definitely rock and roll good job and excellent explanation as usual it really does help I appreciate your prompt answer last night I guess it best said that the only dumb question is the one not asked I felt pretty silly because when you said it I knew you were right I already knew that they got excited when he said he would throw in a 3-speed crank I thought the green would be way too low just as you stated did order the headset just as you stated that you made a lot of sense simplicity at best tonight I ordered my complete XT setup 2x eleven with the 11 42 cassette now I have to wait 2 weeks to get it I got my commute time down to less than 35 minutes now just flying Along having a blast on my Vinson. How much was the front tire is that what I should focus on next or shoot for the rear again much thanks


----------



## snowshoer79 (Jan 6, 2016)

New to the forum and new to fat biking. New vinson on the way, looking for some advice on tire choice and size for a mix of riding/racing in Wisconsin. Flats or clipless? Also parts that should be changed for better performance, a lot of good stuff here just a little timid on which way to go. 5'11 180 rider.


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

I would definitely say a shorter stem is recommended.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Agreed shorter stem and if you take a little time and read the last 3-4 pages of this thread a lot of excellent information different preferences but all focused in the same area so the thought of how much do you want to spend and what do you want to do with your bike I too am new to Fat Tire biking but all the information for the Vincent is here. But I promise if you study and read a bunch of the thread here and look at some reviews you have a bit of an idea what you want to do what will you use to buy for snow commuting or cross country. But first read the last few pages of this thread will have all the answers good to have you


----------



## Hatchet36 (Dec 20, 2015)

You mean I didn't have to read all 57 pages, just the last three? Man my aching eyes. But I got a lot of great ideas. Can't wait until arrives on Friday.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Now that's funny the only funny thing is I read the same page as you did that in the last 4 to 5 pages have asked many questions from all the stuff that I've read to get pinpointed the best direction pS I found it's easy to take a few notes along the way of the hot points that made a lot of sense so I wouldn't forget and have to come back and read 57 pages again lol


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The 5" was a moronic purchase, unless we get tons of snow! It isn't super heavy, the price at Bikeman was very good especially with free shipping and arrived in no time at all. It's for float period. Not your first choice for commutes. Same with the 4.5" Juggernauts, not speedy, but great for bite in muck! Bud and Lou, even the skinnier Nates are gnarly toothy tires for trail and loose. The chaoyang/big fatty are cool for float as are big fat larrys, neither break the crust, and neither really bite. I got snowshoes to stud (for ice). They aren't as toothy as my Juggs and the 4.8" seems to roll well while still having decent voids for shedding sticky mud and snow. Ice on the road is far sketchier than ice on the trail! The price is also very good for the snowshoes. If you commute, studded tires are smart. I pulled a bunch out of a slashed tire and retired the other... (692 carbide tipped studs to recycle!) Then, I got the unstudded snowshoes. (my 5" didn't have pockets so I'll have to do gripstuds). 4.8" studded snowshoes for winter commute/floaters, and 4" juggs for summer rubber ain't bad. I am considering Nates for summer Trail riding though!


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

So what tires you recommending for commuting and I definitely think studs would be awesome I got the commute now now to just under 35 min not for the near 8 mile ride home I got the bike dialed in and can fly. I order tonight the two by 11 full group set.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

If you're under 5'10 shorter stem, if you're used to riding smaller bikes, bmx, dirt jump, slalom rigs, shorter stem... ride it first otherwise, at 5'11" 100 mm may be just right. I'm 5'8" using a 50 mm stem because I'd nose dive wheelie drops, had a hard time lifting the front end, and the front end would sink on me in the deep stuff. if you experience those things, shorter stem.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

craig barker said:


> So what tires you recommending for commuting and I definitely think studs would be awesome I got the commute now now to just under 35 min not for the near 8 mile ride home I got the bike dialed in and can fly. I order tonight the two by 11 full group set.


Bikeman Vee Rubber Snowshoe XL Fat Bike Tire: 26" x 4.8" 120 tpi Folding Bead Silica Compound Black you can buy studs and stud later, or...

Bikeman Vee Rubber Snowshoe XL Studded Fat Bike Tire: 26" x 4.8" 120tpi Folding Bead Silica Compound Black

As these 4.8" are narrower than my 4.5" juggs, you can even use them with the stock drivetrain. Yet they are still fat for float and great for icy trails, while not having knobs so huge that they don't roll on pavement. They also have decent voids to shed so they are ready for the next bite! solid all around use.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

That tire setup is AWESOME KB. I have the same tires sitting in my garage but waiting for my fatty strippers to arive.
Are yours set up tubeless? 
I was going to try the strippers with foam rod.
I got the 2XL for traction on snow in front and the XL for rear with possibility of studs if needed. I want to bikejor on snow so I wanted some overkill. Bikejoring with my powerful dog on flat dry singletrack is almost like downhill.
I have the stock drive train minus a couple chain links. Hoping that will be good. One thing I am considering is a 20T stainless granny ring from eBay if I need more low range.


----------



## drewlee13 (Dec 22, 2009)

middlewoodlands said:


> That tire setup is AWESOME KB. I have the same tires sitting in my garage but waiting for my fatty strippers to arive.
> Are yours set up tubeless?
> I was going to try the strippers with foam rod.
> I got the 2XL for traction on snow in front and the XL for rear with possibility of studs if needed. I want to bikejor on snow so I wanted some overkill. Bikejoring with my powerful dog on flat dry singletrack is almost like downhill.
> I have the stock drive train minus a couple chain links. Hoping that will be good. One thing I am considering is a 20T stainless granny ring from eBay if I need more low range.


I tried using the form rods but was unsuccessful. They interfered with the bead. I added sill foam in the center but I am not sure was required. Now they are holding fine


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

I'm not sure on tubeless. I've ridden that way for nearly a decade on the mountain bike and forgot what a pinch flat was! However, unlike the mountain bike I haven't set up winter and summer wheel sets yet. So, I don't want the mess when swapping tires seasonally. The Snowshoes are certainly setup winter specific with studs, and summer rubber will likely be a pair of 3.8" Nates. Running big fat tires so low will also result in burping at the bead when rolling a couple psi for float, but less an issue at 8-10 psi for technical trails that aren't covered by snow. The last thing is, unless they put air compressor stations all over the woods, you best carry a tube because re inflating a tubeless fat tire with a pump is a fleeting thought. I think that's what the foam helps with, getting the bead started when flat, and a great idea! I love the idea of BikeJoring! I've suggested it to some friends with Bernese mountain dogs and Swissies. I also figure it's a no brainer to those with Huskies. There are even organized clubs that do it with carts and bikes at Lake Massabesic. (I've watched them from FOMBA trails!) Some of the best trail dogs are Aussie Shepherds and Aussie Cattle dogs... but I don't know if I'd have them pull. There is one awesome Shepherd/Cattle mix that is big enough to pull and brilliant in all regards... I hope to find another like my friend's when I become a dog owner again.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey snowshoer, an hatchet what did you decide to do for a build on your bike after reading the many posts and pages where do you think you'll start stay involved with this thread there is a lot of good information to get you excited and pointed in the right direction k be good looking on the studded tires idea I agree and that's what I'll purchase this week. I just been notified I got a couple more months of 70 hour weeks so I'm just going to keep packing it in to my juicedgoose. I think soon I too should replace the handlebars stem and seatpost as the next plan of attack. On the studded tires should I buy a stud pack and tool and start studding the tires are by them pre studded


----------



## bqpqfb (Nov 29, 2015)

Sports Authority has its 25% off coupon again today, limited to four hours only. On the Vinson, my attempt brings this down to $446.24 plus tax, although with free shipping. Not the $300.24 I got in November, but not too shabby.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Sports Authority code FLASH25 good until 2pm EST today for 25% off. Only 3 more hours. Online only.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

craig barker said:


> On the studded tires should I buy a stud pack and tool and start studding the tires are by them pre studded


Bikeman Vee Rubber Snowshoe XL Studded Fat Bike Tire: 26" x 4.8" 120tpi Folding Bead Silica Compound Black has the XL for a fantastic price of $150 studded or $109 not studded (with pockets for studs)

Studded tires are basically sold out everywhere, so, do you wish to wait for restock or get a stud tool and studs? Other than impatience, will the tool and 240 studs cost less than the difference of $41?

Bikeman 45NRTH Stud Insertion Wrench Black $9 tool for studding should not be a factor in the cost because it's a tool. Tools pay for themselves for every repair you do yourself!

Bikeman Nokian Replacement Studs for Tires Bag of 25 25 nokian studs are $19... 
45NRTH Aluminum Carbide Concave Replacement Studs Pack Of 25 - Bicycle Center of Port Charlotte Venice Southwest Florida 25 45N studs are $15... 
Bicycle Tire Studs | Grip Studs® Screw-In Tire Studs | Traction in Ice, Snow and Dirt 100 gripstuds are $112...

Unless you already have studded tires to recycle studs (mine had a slash in the sidewall) then an already studded tire is far less than buying the studs. It's worth the wait. I've also had consistent good service from Bikeman. They are outgoing and helpful, and their prices are excellent.

flat studs,tire studs,carbide studs,JX6.5-8-1 Cemented Carbide Flat Anti-skid Bike Studs,Normal


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

fagro said:


> That's the next move. I have 2 Vinsons so I will swap a tire from other bike and see what's what.


Did you ever figure out the issue with seating the bead on your tires?

I am having he same issue.....


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Funny enough but I used a 25% off code last week in a flash sale. I paid a grand total with tax of $477 shipped. Today I was able to ride a Vinson. Today I returned it. I'm buying a Momentum Rocker by Giant, which I've had before and was stolen. I found the Vinson to be a much more aggressive mountain bike. The tires have TONS of self-steer on the pavement. I also think it surely needs them too if your a serious mountain biker. Not to offend anyone who owns a Vinson but it felt like a dept store bike to me in many respects. The brakes suck, the pedals and crank feel cheap, the shifting was horrible, the grips are too thin. And although this is a Vinson thread I can say that for sure the Rocker feels so much more "put together" and solid. The Vinson IS one nice looking machine for sure and sure enough I got a lot of stares on it riding down the street. Full disclosure, I did not ride it on any trails. I'm not a terrible rider at this point and I did ride the Rocker on the trails and even with the terrible tires for trails it comes with stock, it rides so much smoother and "in tune" with me. 

Anyway, just sharing my experience.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thats great if you like the bike better. For me, the 7 speed freewheel, acera groupset, and kickstand are deal breakers. At least on paper, the vinson is a higher speced bike by far. But if your enjoyment differs from whats on paper, go with the bike that feels right to you.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

GuitsBoy said:


> Thats great if you like the bike better. For me, the 7 speed freewheel, acera groupset, and kickstand are deal breakers. At least on paper, the vinson is a higher speced bike by far. But if your enjoyment differs from whats on paper, go with the bike that feels right to you.


I did go with the bike that's right for me. For the price and from the good reviews I wanted to try the Vinson before setting on a Rocker again. Although the specs may indicate better components I believe the Rocker is made with better frame aluminum and again, for me the geometry is ripe for what I like to do such as wheelies and flick-ability. It feels much lighter as well, even though they are nearly identical at @35lbs.

Enjoy bud!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

A buddy of mine just got one of these and it's seems like a solid bike for the price. One problem is that the tires were way over pressurized when it arrived. We notices that the tires also didn't sit in the bead quit right. We tried pulling the tires off and re-seating them but the tires just won't seat all the way around the rim. Any advice on how to get these cheap tires to sit right on the rim? Tips and tricks?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

snowshoer79 said:


> New to the forum and new to fat biking. New vinson on the way, looking for some advice on tire choice and size for a mix of riding/racing in Wisconsin. Flats or clipless? Also parts that should be changed for better performance, a lot of good stuff here just a little timid on which way to go. 5'11 180 rider.


Racing on trails, deep snow/sand/mud, all the above? Bigger tire means slower but more float. Bigger knobs mean slower but more bite. thinner tires with smaller knobs are faster. knobs that are closer together mean less rolling resistance, further apart mean shedding muck. Surly 3.8" Knards are better dirt jump/hard pack and commute tires, Surly 3.8" Nates are good toothy tires that hook in, hold the line, and propel in muck, Surly 4.8" Big Fat Larry is a floater that doesn't break crust, has little drag -but slips about, whereas Surly 4.8" Bud/Lou are floaters that perform like Nates. This is just to give you an idea regarding behavior with tread patterns and casing sizes. Kenda 4.5" Juggernaut are floaters have medium depth lugs, good corner knobs and shed very well. The Maxxis Colossus is very similar, but slightly larger 4.8" floater. Not as grabby as Bud/Lou/Nate but not fast like a Knard... It's all about condition and application. I got a Vee Rubber Snowshoe 4.8" XL that wasn't as aggressive as the 4.5" Jugg still had decent voids, less rolling resistance, similar float, but with studs for ice... Surly, 45North, Kenda, Maxxis, Schwalbe, Specialized brands are all good and the same rules apply. There are also more or less tacky compounds that offer more grip but wear faster and visa-versa, as well as thread counts that make for better or worse handling and durability... like sheets, but I'll leave that one alone.

As far as clipless vs flats: Are you riding in the cold? Do you have boots? Do you have, or are you willing to get decent boots specialized for clipless? I use large platform clipless so I don't have to be clipped in when the terrain is sketch, even though I can escape nearly instantly... and I can use everyday boots for errands, but I own decent clipless boots for year round commuting and winter fat biking. Otherwise it's preference. If you mountain bike, what do you normally use? (cycling shoes with winter booties is stupid, they last maybe half a dozen rides if your feet touch pavement and your feet aren't that much warmer probably due to poor ventilation.) What ever your footwear, if you are in deep snow, gaiters are wonderful.


----------



## snowshoer79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey, there is a lot of good stuff here i think ill start with tires talked with one of my fat biking work reps said definitely studs, so ill probably get a set put together something narrow. Then get a wide front for the days of breaking trail. Ill keep my eyes peeled for rims for easier transitions. I tell myself not to get carried away, like i did with motocross but its just to damn hard.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Fat Bikes | All Seasons Cyclist

45North Dillinger 26x4.0 120 tpi Studded Fat Bike Tire one of the fewer 4" studded tires avail and a 45North Dillinger 5 26x4.8 Studded up front would fit that bill!


----------



## snowshoer79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Just curious what kind of cold weather boots is everyone using with flats. Dont really want a big boot.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

snowshoer79 said:


> Just curious what kind of cold weather boots is everyone using with flats. Dont really want a big boot.


If you have the bucks, 45 north boots are the thing.

But those are 1/2 price of my vinson!

I just use $50 medium stiff soled insulated mid rise hiker with smaller treads lugs, not big at all. I have size 13's so I dont want huge boots - as they will hit the fnt tire. I might get some cheap gators to stop the snow from falling in the boot. Dont want to wreck good ones on pedals.

Socks? - Fleece snowmobile socks (fleece so 80's I know), way better than wool, shed snow, but hard to find.

Cheapo lightweight wallmart snow boats have flimsy soles- if you dont know what plantar faciitis is (it sucks), then get flimsy no support shoes/boots.!


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Not Mongoose stuff but a cool short frozen creek video, the one dude rides a fattie like a BMX bike on a trials course, in total control. I would have tipped and went through the ice!!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Last year I bought my first pair of lighter weight boots (spd). They were good down till about 35 degrees and then my feet cold cold. I added a neoprene outboot and that did a nice job keeping out moisture and retaining heat.

The only item on the holiday wish list this year was 45 nrth wolfhammer boots. I used them for the first time last Monday, with gators and my feet were so warm it was great. These are pretty extreme, in part because I wanted a pair with spd cleats but if I were to use flats I would get a good pair of boots and use gators to stay dry. The moisture kills you



snowshoer79 said:


> Just curious what kind of cold weather boots is everyone using with flats. Dont really want a big boot.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

For those of you shopping for boots I strongly suggest you try wearing gators first, if you have any. In my experience snowshoeing, gators are usually more important than any choice in footwear regarding warmth.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Werx Gud! 10s Shimano XT R/D and Chain, FSA 32T Ring, SunRace 11-42 10s Cassette, 10s Microshift Thumb Shifter. Simple. Bikeman Microshift 10 Speed Thumb Shifter Right


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Front Derailleur cable routing ???

I thought I saw this on here somewhere. Did anyone reroute the cable to the right side of the neck?


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking for suggestions on buying a complete tool set for changing over all the stuff on my bike cassette crank and derailers any thoughts as to best complete package tool set for working on my bikes. Looking on ebay?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Nashbar, Jenson and practically every vendor has the same toolkit for 49.99. It's good enough to get you a started. Then upgrade tools to park as you see fit.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see this thread still rolling...have to check and see if there is a sticky on brakes!

I decided to go 1X9, not reflected in this photo. I have a lot of the parts already and 10/11 are a bit pricey at the moment plus I'd have to change the cranks/bb/etc.

Current upgrades are Jumbo Jim 4.0 (very hard to find but LIGHT!), cheap carbon bars/stem/seatpost,q-tubes,sram front cranks and single chainring, egg beaters, x5 derailler pod, jagwire, upgraded hanger, currently checkerboard duct tape rim strip but I ordered some reflective orange rim strip and turquoise Oury grips as well. I am happy at 31lb as it sits. The Jumbo Jims are just south of 1,000g and have excellent side bite which is what i was looking for.  Very capable bike that has good brakes but I may need some suggestions on self centering pads as I find I struggle often getting my pads to not rub. Pulling my front derailleur,some of the chainrings etc pulled a good chunk of weight off the bike. I have an 11/34 cassette on the way which I think will be just fine for what I want to do. Eventually the crankset and brakes will need an upgrade but they work just fine for now.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Also i wanted to warn folks about one for the understated issue I had with my Vinson regarding the bottom bracket. If you are someone who has ridden your bike a ton and not tore it down and repacked everything you may have a heck of a time getting things off. My BB was virtually fused to my frame to the point of almost ruining the bike. My FD cracked, couldn't get my cups off, had to notch the BB just to get it off with vise grips and several curse words later I finally removed it and found a replacement BB. No bueno let me tell you. Get those hubs lubed, that bb lubed etc or a minimal amount of corrosion or frame paint overspray will ruin your day


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

skamatt23 said:


> Very capable bike that has good brakes but I may need some suggestions on self centering pads as I find I struggle often getting my pads to not rub.
> View attachment 1041846


The only Mech brake that articulates both pads! Each adjustable, both move away and both move in for best clearance and most power. The only thing better than BB-7 for Mech brake.
TRP


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone try to mount a set of Avid Juicy 3s to the Vinson?
I have an old take off set of 3s but no adapters. They don't seem to fit on the stock adapters that came on the Vinson.
The caliper body hits the adapter before the mounting tabs do.
Looks like I may need an adapter that stands off the fork leg more.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

You can get an aftermarket adapter or one from avid for 180mm rotors. I just added half a v-brake pad spacer, (the thinner of the aluminum concave bits) concave side facing the adapter and my calipers did not bottom on the rotor. They've been fine for a year. I only needed to do that up front.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

KB1JKI said:


> You can get an aftermarket adapter or one from avid for 180mm rotors. I just added half a v-brake pad spacer, (the thinner of the aluminum concave bits) concave side facing the adapter and my calipers did not bottom on the rotor. They've been fine for a year. I only needed to do that up front.


Thanks.
I assume the rotor size determines what adapter is needed?
I think I need a deeper adapter cause the tabs for the pads stick way out of the caliper and hit the adapter way before the mounting tabs.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Avid SRAM Disc 20mm Is Adaptor Fits 180mm Front and 160mm Rear Rotors | eBay


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks.... Got it sorted out. 
Just put both sets of concave spacers between the adapter and the caliper. That brought It out far enough. 
Now if I could only get the to stop rubbing. Very tight tolerance between pads and rotor.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

find something plastic and gently spread the pads open, put the rotor back in with a business card folded over it and pump a few times...


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

EDIT: WARNING, DID NOT LAST VERY LONG

While this was easy to get to pop on, the bead simply would not hold below 15 PSI. I played around for a couple of hours with no luck getting it to hold, but every time I dropped it to 10-12 PSI, it would burp and deflate.

==================================================

Original Post:

I did my tubeless conversion last night with the stock Juggies. IMO, it was one of the easiest tubeless setups I've ever done. Here's the rundown:

The stock rimstrip was a bit too wide, and left very little are for the tape to cover, so I removed it.

I used black duct tape, sticky side up as a new rim strip.

Then I ran one layer of 3" wide gorilla tape. Its strong and sticky, but its somewhat porous.

Next I ran a single layer of scotch transparent duct tape right down the center. This is not quite as sticky as gorilla tape, but its stretchy, and a lot less porous, so hopefully it wont absorb as much sealant as gorilla tape.

Then I ran a layer of scotch transparent duct tape on each side of the rim, towards the beadhooks.

After that, I ran a strip of sponge rubber weatherstripping, 1/4" x 1/2", just below the beadhooks. This was the perfect fit, and allowed me to pull the tire up onto the foam, for a fairly good initial seal when you first pop the bead on.









I melted the valve holes with a hot screwdriver, then I cut the valve stems out of some old tubes, and put them in.

I was able to get the bead to pop on with ~50 psi, dry, no soap, no stans, with the valve core still in the stem. After getting the bead to pop on, I broke one section and added 6 ounces of stans, reinflated, did the shake and dance, and reinflated some more. Rode around my street for 30 seconds in my flipflops and shorts in 22 degree weather, and put it back in the garage.

This morning I had lost a bit of pressure, but that's to be expected. I will probably add some more stans through the valve cores, and reinflate, then take it for a ride. I figure it may take a couple cycles to seal up well, but so far so good.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Posted in FatBike FB page...


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Cellophane wrap is an interesting choice. Personally I hate anything that needs to be trimmed on the outside of the tire once set in place. It probably holds air better, but looks like crapola. That's the main reason I shy away from split tube.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

use heat shrink, like used on model airplane wings, it would just disappear!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Avid SRAM Disc 20mm Is Adaptor Fits 180mm Front and 160mm Rear Rotors | eBay


Is had to get this to install my avid db1 brakes.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My tubeless joy was short lived. The bead simply wont hold at any pressure below 15 psi. Riding around the block was fine at 15, but dropping it any lower resulted in burps and deflation. Very sad, because setup was a breeze. Sorry for my false enthusiasm. I guess its back to tubes for me.


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

You have to go ghetto! Trim the excess and the only time you will see it is when you clean the bike. End of story.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

TripleR said:


> You have to go ghetto! Trim the excess and the only time you will see it is when you clean the bike. End of story.


Hmmmm. Maybe split tube would be an option. Do you think it will hold up to my weight? What about riding snow at really low pressures? Seems like no matter what I'm gonna burp the tires constantly at anything close to normal fatbike pressures.

Ill see if I can add some 24x2.4-2.7 q-tubes to my order. I think those are the ones everyone uses, right?


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

I think you can do it, go slow with the pressure and gradually increase little by little...day by day. Gorilla tape upside down, foam, q tub and sealant. Get them done before the snow!


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Wanna guess who is really regretting purchasing Vee Rubber Snowshoe XL's? This guy. Studs coming out... sure, by the dozen? Um, taking the whole lug with it? No. Warranty time. The issue is the lack of knob to support the stud. This must not be isolated to me here. For the kind of coin I expected a sound design, like I suspect I'll discover with 45N Dillinger 5's. Anyone else observing this? I'm riding mixed terrain, like I've ridden Nokian Hakk's on for over a decade without issue. look at the tiny knobs, there's maybe 2 mm of rubber around the stud pocket, no wonder knobs are shearing. No such issues with the larger knobs. This is an oversight. Are Knobs shearing off other tires? I think not.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Do you see the stud tearing out the bottom of the lug? There's no rubber around the stud base/pocket. the knobs that are shearing are about 7 mm square and the base of most studs is about 4 mm. That's pretty thin. Notice that isn't an issue at larger lugs. Here's a factory job photo...I've seated them with adequate brake in time, and never had lugs shear in a decade of riding studs with other brand tires in similar conditions with less surface area. There isn't an issue with the larger lugs, the design flaw is in the small lugs that are not large enough to support studs.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

My 1x9 setup works great with an 11-34 in the rear and the 32t up front. That being said I bought a sram 11-36 just for the extra help. I could run a lot of the steep climbs locally but without the small 22t up front I can use those extra teeth and be done with it. Chainline seems good without the spacer from the stocker Acera FD. Stock bb still and some standard sram cranks/x4 in the back and x5 shifter. Along with my jagwire it has been smooth shifts


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone have a preferred methods for ghetto tubeless ? Fatty stripper, gorilla tape? How much weight can I expect to drop?


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Currently using qtubes but they are lumpy. Is it worth the weight savings if internally it isn't 100 percent expanding and stretching?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

IMO tubeless isn't about weight savings, its about increasing contact patch and traction while decreasing rolling resistance. Even if it costs a few extra grams.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn Kb you saved me again was buying the new tires last week had the money saved up found a source costing 157. per tire with studs I was upset I didn't make the call thought I would lose the source at that price so my plan was to call on Monday glad to hear you're results Sorry to hear of that suffering agreed that does suck guess I'm back to the drawing board on the thought for commuting tires thanks again for all the info


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

So funny, people are arguing that I'm riding them wrong or not using the tires correctly on fat bike pages... I actually have to explain sh!t... There is ice here, or I wouldn't bother spending more money on studs, and the weight penalty isn't for adornment. Having over a decade of riding these conditions with Nokian Hakk's without issue I disagree that a studded tire is exclusive to snow and ice, and that studs are in fact designed to slightly retract and allow rubber to gain traction wherever ice isn't present. The issue is not losing studs, it's the way they are coming out. The issue is with a poorly designed tire that has too little rubber to support studs and shear/tear open, not tire "size". These studs are not coming out because they are plucking out of the rubber via non-ice surface. These studs are coming out because on snow, ice, frozen dirt, the lugs are tearing off. That's not a stud problem, it's a lug problem. There is no material. Where there is material, there is no issue, where there is little material the lug tears off. Did anyone notice the studs are coming out from UNDER the lug? Are lugs meant to be ridden on trails? If these are not designed to be ridden on snow/ice/roots why are they marketed for mountain bikes with fat tires instead of "snow and ice only" bikes? And, why is there no issue with brands such as studded Nokian and 45°N? Look at the torn lug. See inside the stud pocket through the side of the lug. Note that the rubber, where it has been shorn through normal use, is about 2 mm thick from the edge of the stud pocket to the outside of the lug.Such flimsy construction is prone to failure, not just on dirt, rocks, pavement, but even on ice where the stud would gain traction. Even without a stud, this lug is barely connected to the casing. This is a fail guys.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

I totally agree I can see what you're saying after riding quad racers and racing on ice we've had many studded tires some worked some didn't the fact that you are stating is real it will just take time for others to realize possibly they're not utilizing them only reading about them I do not write enough yeah time will tell don't give them no worries you are wise in your ways. Simply put is their ignorance that blinds them there are many here that I trust your opinion I know that you understand the bike industry and thank you for continually sharing don't give them no nevermind


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

My final upgrade. Carver O'Beast carbon fork.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

Great job, did a wonderful job on your bike it looks awesome, yeah and as you said it fits your budget. Quick question I have to the thread the 45 north Dillinger 5 have two brands 1 with 120 TPI and another at 32 TPI thinking once cost a little less than the other what is the difference anybody really know much thanks again. Think that will be the next purchase four tires. thoughts?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Sharp!

I rode the Vinson last night for my first snow ride of the season. It rode spectacularly

Not too much snow on the ground maybe 4 inches but it powered through some fresh powder and held a line well through the single track that had been carved out

I'm thoroughly impressed



UnitedMTB said:


> My final upgrade. Carver O'Beast carbon fork.
> 
> View attachment 1043861


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

UnitedMTB said:


> My final upgrade. Carver O'Beast carbon fork.
> 
> View attachment 1043861


I kept my Carver on my vinny for a bit but realized that for what I was shelling out I was only saving a little bit of weight over the stock fork. Did you notice much of a drop in weight or any handling differences? Carbon seemed harsh for me.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Also does anyone have trouble with fatty tires being lumpy? I use q tubes 2.4-2.7 and tried my spare which is a Bontrager 4.0-5.0 presta tube (6 oz heavier per tube) and because the area around the valve is ribbed and reinforced I always have a low spot despite using powder inside the tire/inflating to 20 and backing off etc.

I don't notice it much on a trail but on flatter terrain it is annoying. Guess its time to run tubeless.

Anyone use Slime instead of Stans? Slime is in every walmart/Harbor Freight/etc. How do I supercharge a pump to have that burst to set the bead after adding sealant?

Thanks all...racing my Vinson this weekend!


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

skamatt23 said:


> I kept my Carver on my vinny for a bit but realized that for what I was shelling out I was only saving a little bit of weight over the stock fork. Did you notice much of a drop in weight or any handling differences? Carbon seemed harsh for me.


Handling felt better for me. Not huge weight savings but it adds up overall weight. I got mine down to 32 lbs comparable to most high end fattys but not shelling out thousands...

I love my Vinson....


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

was just going to ask the weight. Well done.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

skamatt23 said:


> Also does anyone have trouble with fatty tires being lumpy? I use q tubes 2.4-2.7 and tried my spare which is a Bontrager 4.0-5.0 presta tube (6 oz heavier per tube) and because the area around the valve is ribbed and reinforced I always have a low spot despite using powder inside the tire/inflating to 20 and backing off etc.
> 
> I don't notice it much on a trail but on flatter terrain it is annoying. Guess its time to run tubeless.
> 
> ...


yes I have the same issue. I replaced my rim strip and tubes for lighter ones and when I tried seating the tire back, it was a struggle. I tried putting the original tubes back but same issue. I am waiting for my Uncle Dick's bead slip to see if it will help.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

UnitedMTB said:


> yes I have the same issue. I replaced my rim strip and tubes for lighter ones and when I tried seating the tire back, it was a struggle. I tried putting the original tubes back but same issue. I am waiting for my Uncle Dick's bead slip to see if it will help.


I had the same issue. The bead just would not seat.
I was able to seat it with the stock tube, a little water soluble jelly (KY) around the bead, and 58 psi from my compressor.
Yes, I said 58 psi!
Bead popped right into place. I quickly lowered psi after it seated.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

fagro said:


> I had the same issue. The bead just would not seat.
> I was able to seat it with the stock tube, a little water soluble jelly (KY) around the bead, and 58 psi from my compressor.
> Yes, I said 58 psi!
> Bead popped right into place. I quickly lowered psi after it seated.


58 PSI!!!! WOW.... I will have to try that.... seems dangerous.... LOL


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Regarding the Vee Snowshoe studs. I have the D5's and have about 300 miles on them. At least 100 miles of that has been on pavement. The other 100 is on single track with snow, ice, roots and rocks. 

I'm not super fast so I'm probably gentle on the tires. I'll have to inspect carefully to be sure but I don't think I 've lost a single stud or ripped a single lug. 

But for what I paid for them that's what I expected.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

**** happens. Regardless of a little frustration over something unexpected, it is nice when you can count on companies that support their products in earnest and their customers. Both the Vendor and Vee Rubber have reached out to me to address this lug issue. My confidence increases equally in regards to such support and the testimony of others that suggest that this issue is isolated to my experience, especially from folks that are riding the same trails and conditions, and some that testify to riding varied terrain without similar issue. I intend to replace this tire with the same make and model to confirm that my experience was an unlucky happenstance, or like so many have suggested in other threads, that this phenomenon is not at all a regular occurrence.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I would imagine that you guys play around with builds at pacific

What's the lightest Vinson you guys have built up and care to share any pics



skota23 said:


> was just going to ask the weight. Well done.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

UnitedMTB said:


> yes I have the same issue. I replaced my rim strip and tubes for lighter ones and when I tried seating the tire back, it was a struggle. I tried putting the original tubes back but same issue. I am waiting for my Uncle Dick's bead slip to see if it will help.


Uncle Dick's bead slip works. I was able to seat the bead at 25 to 30 psi. I put the bead slip mixture into the area that would not seat, then pump it up to 30 psi and boom it went in. However releasing the pressure right away the bead slips down again. So i am going to keep it at 30 psi overnight and then try in the morning...


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

TripleR said:


> I think you can do it, go slow with the pressure and gradually increase little by little...day by day. Gorilla tape upside down, foam, q tub and sealant. Get them done before the snow!


Went split tube tonight. Letting it sit overnight at 18 psi, but I can tell immediately that its a much tighter bead. Even without any sealant, it was surprisingly difficult to break the bead by hand even at only a few psi. Its certainly not light, but I really hope it supports my weight without breaking the bead. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

hey blinder, glad to hear you got to take your bike out in the winter snow last week I went out in a near whiteout funny thing was roads weren't plowed snowmobiles have not even been down the trails, i hit the bank and ran down the trails with my bike laughing my butt off because I was blazing right through it I did very well breaking trail until I fell off the base of the trail. i ride my bike commuting to work many days is 7 - 15 degrees out I've learned to play with the tire pressure adding more pressure when I'm on the roads lessing it up when I hit the trails. I'm taking some pictures out the back door of my house the large hill that goes down to the lake it's not ever been rode. but my attention deficit got the best of me I just headed down the hill. the worst I figured could happen was to just go ahead over the handlebars. well everything went wonderful riding in deep snow I too AM amazed today my 2x11Shimano XT complete gearset has been delivered. I can't wait to put it all together now and ride the juicedgoose. I question the thought about weight? i'm all panniered out handle, frame, and rear saddle bags. if I can figure how to send a picture I'd like to send a picture of the Vinson all bagged out. it is pretty sharp and much different than most


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

looking forward to seeing some photos!

I so love then you can place the fat bike in the snow and it just stands up straight

XT gearing is so so nice!

Nature's winter bike stand


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone who upgraded to 10,11 or 13 speed has the SRAM x4 8 speed shifter available. I need a x4 shifter and if you think you'll never use it again I have a trek marlin 5 that needs it desperately. I just picked up a cassette and a derailleur but I still need the shifter. I have PayPal for the shipping. Thanks.

UPDATE: I got the shifter. Thanks to blidner and volksbike for the goodies


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anybody tried the SRAM X-Sync steel chainrings on these bikes yet? They're only $13.50 at Jenson right now, so I ordered a bunch. Theyre only 94 BCD, but the bolt holes are U shaped, and should accommodate a 96 BCD. There's a user comment (with pics) on PB from a guy running the x-sync ring on a 96 BCD shimano crank.

Anyway, this is a great deal for those of you who don't want to shell out 50 or 60 bucks for an aluminum ring, and are willing to deal with a little extra weight, or maybe you just want the durability of steel. Personally I cant wait to get rid of the One Up ring I have now. I feel dirty having given those patent trolls my business in the first place.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd love to know if this works.


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Me too I agree! 32.08 or something. a full carbon fatboy s-works hangs 23lb but it costs serious bread for a full rigid in our weight range with minimal money to upgrade


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmmmmm the lightest vinson. I haven't seen any lighter then mine/others at 31+ but I would suspect if anyone has laced better hubs to an 80mm hoop (more than the cost of the bike itself) plus q tubes/juggs or similar, carbon bits and a lighter saddle could get into the sub 30lb range. But it would come at a serious cost and negate the value of the bike as purchased. Wheelset is the deal breaker and a carbon set costs as much as the bike.

The best bang for the buck is tires/tubes/good crankset and 1X9 personally. I found a 9 speed 11-36 cassette with a 32T up front what more do you folks need? The pod and cassette for $50.

Something overlooked that can absolutely enhance your ride are some jagwire cables. Really makes the experience more enjoyable to have a dependable cable set.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

skamatt23 said:


> The best bang for the buck is tires/tubes/good crankset and 1X9 personally. I found a 9 speed 11-36 cassette with a 32T up front what more do you folks need?


There's a couple areas I have trouble climbing on the vinson with 30t/42t, that I have no problem getting up in 32t/32t on my skinny. I can certainly vouch that some of us can make use of lower gearing than 32/36. But for the price, its a good start. Maybe 30/36 might be better if you keep/get a 96 bcd crankset, or a ring with standoffs on 104 bcd.

Incidentally, what crankset do you recommend as a "bang for the buck" purchase? Seems I cant get rid of my stock cranks for much under 200 bucks all said and done.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Today I saw a 25% off "Flash" sale from 10am to 2pm. Online only.

So of course I called and then went to the store, saw one on the floor, and talked them into matching the online coupon. Turns out that the online price was 15% off for this bike so the coupon was not valid. At first the store was willing to give me 15% off, but I asked them again, and they agreed to the 25%. Had I bought it online, I would have got the ActiveJunky bonus, but it would have been based on 15% off.

The front brake didn't really work in the store, so I had them adjust it. One pedal was half unscrewed, and they didn't catch that. Rode it when I got home, and the chain would shift into the dork disk - they didn't catch that even though they tried to adjust the gears. So I need to set the limit screw.

Skipped between gears, but I fixed that with a few clicks to the left. Front won't shift into smallest chain-ring, so I need to adjust that.

PSI was about 11. Lowered it to about 6.

I weighed it at about 33 lbs.

Took off reflectors.

Cleaned sticky stuff off seat post.

Replaced pedals with Shimano.

Changed stem to a shorter one.

This is the first time I road a fat bike. I took it on a snow-covered trail. It was fine on the snow but scary on ice compared to my thin bike with Ice Spiker studded tires.

These tires seem to be "cruiser" tires for street use. I would like more aggressive tires, but that sort of ruins the price advantage of the bike to have to replace the tires without their buying power of including them. 

Brakes still are very bad, which is some combination of them not being adjusted optimally and them just being junk to begin with. I cannot even stop the front tire dead when riding even if I squeeze really hard. Is there a way to make the brakes have more stopping power?

I am not expecting perfection like my XT hydraulic brakes, but right now they are *much* worse than my 1995 XT parallel-push linkage brakes, and probably worse than my wife's 1990 cantilever brakes. Does that mean they are defective, not adjusted right, or that is just how they are?

To give some perspective, my 11 year old has a $450 Trek Kids bike with mechanical disk brakes, and I am fully satisfied with the braking. If those are an 8 on a scale of 1-10, and my XT brakes are a 10, my Vinson brakes are in the 2-3 range.


----------



## Berzerko (Mar 1, 2014)

i put some $12 avid levers on and did 10 min of adjusting and they work extremely well
I think if you spend a bit of time on them with better levers you'll be more than satisfied


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I looked into it more. The "static side" of the caliber was backed out. Turning that in, and then centering the brake, allows it to clamp down enough now for a dead-stop.

The cable has a *ton* of drag. I examined it, and it was unstranded inside. I called the store and they are giving me a new brake cable.

I think it will be fine after that. 

As you said though, the levers are not so good. They wobble. I can 3D print a shim set though to fix it.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

rsilvers said:


> I looked into it more. The "static side" of the caliber was backed out. Turning that in, and then centering the brake, allows it to clamp down enough now for a dead-stop.
> 
> The cable has a *ton* of drag. I examined it, and it was unstranded inside. I called the store and they are giving me a new brake cable.
> 
> ...


New levers and fresh shimano cables/jackets made mine feel much better. Still not great, and I considered replacing, but decided they are good enough for this bike.

Pretty excited to try mine out in some real snow this weekend


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

All fixed. The defective cable was mistranded over 12 inches into the housing!

Replaced the inner part and it is fine now. I actually doubt Shimano cable is needed as there is no binding on mine now.

The assembler was very incompetent. I had to watch YouTube to set up the brakes, and already know way more than him. 

The levers do have tons of wobble. It is probably worth replacing them.

This is an argument for why a bike-store is better for most people. For me, I enjoyed learning to fix it and now I know how to do field repairs.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

demonbydesign said:


> I found the Vinson to be a much more aggressive mountain bike. The tires have TONS of self-steer on the pavement. I also think it surely needs them too if your a serious mountain biker. Not to offend anyone who owns a Vinson but it felt like a dept store bike to me in many respects. The brakes suck, the pedals and crank feel cheap, the shifting was horrible, the grips are too thin.


The fact that the Vinson is reasonable for trail use is why this thread is so long on a mountain bike forum. The iRide is a street cruiser for people who would be better off with a city bike.

My brakes sucked from the store. They are ok now that I adjusted them. It is entirely possible that you also got one that was not set up properly and needed adjustment.

True the tires have lots of self-steer, but you are saying that you want less aggressive thread. The problem with the Vinson tires are that they are not aggressive enough. The iRide are significantly worse in that respect.

The Vinson frame seems good to me. It does need a shorter stem though.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Most brakes need to bed in before they become effective, proper adjustment is also obviously critical. The brakes function. There are better brakes aftermarket. As far as self steer, the higher pressures of 10-15 psi are better for steering on hard pack and pavement. Running 8 psi up front and 10-12 psi in the rear should be great for trail riding and depending on your mass and speed should be high enough to avoid pinch flats over rocks. 

When you are in deep snow and sand where pinch flats are less of a concern, then 5-7 psi is wonderful to float along. Any lower and the sidewalls may crinkle and wear prematurely. Such low pressures on hard surfaces causes the self steer effect that you don't notice in the loose stuff. Adding pressure will firm up the tire and limit the grabby lag where the contact area of the tire catches up with the steering input. You know when your rig gets stuck in a rut and touching the sides of said rut kinda suck the wheel into the walls of the rut because that side is more resistant to motion... so is the near flat sidewall of the tire more resistant to rolling and pulls into a lean. If this happens, pump it up a little.

The tires on these bikes actually work fine even at 5 psi compared to others. Kenda Juggernauts are decent light and fast tires. Larger tires will be better floaters but worse self steer at low pressures. The best bang for $ for a set of tires are the 4.5" Kenda Juggernauts that have much bigger knobs, and more volume, and as big as you can fit in the rear of the Vinson without upgrading to a 1x10 drivetrain. They have excellent corner knobs, shed mud brilliantly, hook up in mud and snow...

You probably don't need anything larger than a 4.8" tire up front and there are lots of excellent choices... even a Vee Rubber Snowshoe 2XL can fit in the Mongoose Vinson fork... but barely! (Well, at least inflated no more than 10 psi!)

The pedals feel cheap... yup. they're plastic and much like saddles and grips they are the first things to personalize. This is where you want cheap stuff, to keep the price point down without sacrificing performance. Just like brakes, gears work best when properly adjusted, and cables stretch initially, so... scapegoating the machine seems like a cop out. Oh, and feeling the crank is just creepy dude.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

KB1JKI said:


> Most brakes need to bed in before they become effective, proper adjustment is also obviously critical. The brakes function. There are better brakes aftermarket. As far as self steer, the higher pressures of 10-15 psi are better for steering on hard pack and pavement. Running 8 psi up front and 10-12 psi in the rear should be great for trail riding and depending on your mass and speed should be high enough to avoid pinch flats over rocks.
> 
> When you are in deep snow and sand where pinch flats are less of a concern, then 5-7 psi is wonderful to float along. Any lower and the sidewalls may crinkle and wear prematurely. Such low pressures on hard surfaces causes the self steer effect that you don't notice in the loose stuff. Adding pressure will firm up the tire and limit the grabby lag where the contact area of the tire catches up with the steering input. You know when your rig gets stuck in a rut and touching the sides of said rut kinda suck the wheel into the walls of the rut because that side is more resistant to motion... so is the near flat sidewall of the tire more resistant to rolling and pulls into a lean. If this happens, pump it up a little.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to replace the tires. Yes I know the Mission with higher pressure will be great on the street. I have so many other bikes for the street. I didn't buy a fat bike to ride on the street.

I saw some reviews that the "Pro" Juggernaut is awesome, but the "Sport" 4.5 is not so good. And now I see a Pro 4.5 is out. How big an upgrade is the 4.5 Pro going to be over the Vee Rubber Mission that come on this bike for trail and snow use?

I can get a set of Pro 4.5 for $120 delivered. Or I can get a set of Jumbo Jim for about $160 delivered (but with a 3-week deliver from Germany which is sucky).

How much better, if better at all, would Jumbo Jim be than the Juggernaut Pro?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Anything is better than missions! Vee Rubber does make better tires than that model for float/snow/mud. The Missions actually do suffer terribly from self steer even at 7-8 psi, and they are deadly on snow! They may roll fast, but slip about. The Jumbo Jim is cool, and Schwalbe make a great tire! They will roll faster than the Juggs but lack the corner knobs. It would be pretty cool to run the Jugg reverse in the rear and Jim 4.8" up front! The larger Jumbo Jim in the rear may scrub the chain running granny gear and large cogs, so either a 4" Jim or 4.5" Jugg. What is your normal terrain, and do you get snow? Oh, both tires are crazy light too! These would be wonderful year round tires and sweet on single track. For snow, default to larger size. This is an image of how close my chain with 2x8 drivetrain was with the 4.5" Kenda Jugg. It seems my Vee Rubber Snowshoe 2XL has more clearance and slightly less aggressive corner knobs, but I don't know how the Jumbo Jim 4.8" will fit.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

My normal terrain is rocky/rooty forest singletrack. Have a Giant Trance X 0 with Knobby Nic and Ice Spiker Pros. I would tend to use that and save the fat bike for actual snow, although my friends ride their fat bikes on the trails year-round out of preference even though they have good thin bikes. So I may sometimes do that just for variation.

I bought the fat bike for snow. Certainly I didn't get it to ride on pavement.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

This review says the Jug is not a good choice for snow:

Review : First Impression on Kenda Juggernaut Pro Tire | brokenspokebikes


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The 4.5" is a different animal! I too have a trance with crossmax wheels and Run Michalen XCR AT Tubeless... haven't ridden it since I got this thing dialed! I ran a 4.5" jugg last winter/summer/fall, just set up a 1x10 32/11-42T and have a studded Snowshoe XL in the rear and soon to be gripstudded Snowshoe 2XL up front!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't need more traction on dirt, so how would you expect a 4.5 "Pro" to compare to the Vee Mission on snow, ice, wet roots, wet rocks?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I ordered a set of 4.5 Pros. I now have $614 into my no-longer-super-cheap-bike.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

Wet roots, moss, Ice... where there is no traction it doesn't matter. The more massive, taller, wider gyroscopes are more stable even on ice. The Vee Rubber 2XL is less sketch than 2" tires on ice to begin with. Funny, even with studs if you have snow on top the studs don't always reach, and studs make rocks slippery! Studs are wonderful when you find yourself on black ice and when rolling glare ice! 

When it comes to wet rocks and granite faces, that's when a softer durometer, a tackier tire is better, but it will wear faster. The silica rubber that the Vee Rubber Snowshoes use rules for that kind of stuff. The nice thing about the Larger Juggs are 5 mm knobs with maybe 8 mm corner lugs and even larger voids for shedding mud and snow for a fresh bite as they roll. The Jugg is not a fast roller, you can hear it growl and at a slower speed you kinda bounce... it's much like a 4x4 truck mud tire! But you didn't get this rig for the street anyway! You can carve with these tires! They're also big enough to call floaters. I live in New England and much of my trail riding is on granite, right now if there isn't snow on granite, it's wet. I rode off camber granite all the time with the Juggs. 

I despised the missions since day 1. The self steer was ridiculous on 100 mm rims almost to 10 psi! There are no vertical surfaces so it hooked into nothing and slid around... While hydroplaning down hill in dense traffic trying to imagine a more stupid way to die, I decided to research tires and what would fit. The Juggs were a good choice. I also used a ChaoYang as a floater up front, no corner knobs to speak of, but it held wet rock. Getting a shorter stem was also helpful for wheelies/wheelie drops, and keeping the front end from sinking. The Jugg was noticeably better in propelling me as opposed to the sit and spin routine of the mission.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. Ordered. 

The studs being worse on rocks is a myth though. Carbide studs are sold for fishing on slimy rocks.My Ice Spiker Pro are fantastic on bare rock. The noise makes people think they slipped though. I can ride on angled boulders. But maybe it depends on the tire design. Let's just say I would be happy to use my Ice Spikers all summer except for the weight and cost. Thought I only paid $129 for the set delivered for the wire-bead version.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Did a 12.5 mile ride today on technical single track. I fell 2-3 times - but so did others who had Jumbo Jims and Ground Control tires. Whenever I slipped, I asked others how their tires were doing, and they were slipping almost as much. The Mission were better than I expected. Let's just say they are not unusable by any means if you air them down a lot.

I was stunned that I rode up rocky obstacles successfully that I have failed to do when dry with my Giant Trance X 0 (XT trail bike).

Norwell - Vinson Fat Bike | Strava


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone done a 1x8 set up on it? My lbs is worried that the chain will keep bouncing off with the stock rear derailleur. Anyone have any experience with this?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Resilvers where was that ride? I live in Hingham

my bad
just zoomed in and see whompy

just left there
full white out 

tomorrow will be great


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I expect to be there tomorrow.

What will you be riding?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll be riding at 8am
Riding the Vinson
Rode great tonight
I will be with a friend on a black 11 9 
Not sure who else will be there


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to set up Juggernaught 4.5 Pro tires on the Vinson rims.

Rather than based on general opinion, it seems to come down to how my specific tire will fit these specific rims. So will the Juggernaught need the 24" split-tube, or be fine with the tape?

If I do tape, I would use Scotch Transparent Tough Duct $6 or 
3M Construction Seaming Tape 8087 Red, 72 mm (costs twice as much and the Scotch seems to be proven).

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the split-tube just for tires that are not designed to be tubeless and so don't have a tight fit? Whereas since these Juggernaught Pro tires are tubeless-ready, they should seal up without needing the rubber to tighten the fit?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Will SnowShoe XL 4.8" fit on the front and/or rear of the Vinson?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

If i recall a few folks have run front but does not fit rear
If I run into you today you can see how Lou and Bud fit


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Bud and Lou is probably what I should have on it for my planned uses.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I know a couple of folks have replace the front fork. I am looking at a Hoboy. I've measured that AtoC and it seems pretty close to 450mm. But I am concerned about going short as I think it will make the bike too twitchy. What axle to crown are you guys running? I know at least one person measured it closer to 465mm.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

He sarma rides great
The a to c is a matter of mm in difference 

I can't say in good confidence that it makes a world of difference but it cuts the chatter a bit


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Has anyone successfully gone tubeless by using the tape method?

I just want to know if I can get tape to work, or if I should go buy 24 inch tubes and not buy the value-stems if tape is not going to work anyway.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am sure it is mentioned somewhere in the 61 pages... Anyone know what brand rim these have?


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> Will SnowShoe XL 4.8" fit on the front and/or rear of the Vinson?


Yes. A friend and I both have Vinsons and both run 4.8" studded SnowShoe XL's in the rear with no chain line issues from the granny gear. I am running a SnowShoe XXL up front! So the XL definitely fits front and rear of a Vinson. The Lou in the rear would likely require a 1x10 drivetrain solution because users say the chain scrubs the knobs of the Lou when in granny gear.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Has anyone successfully gone tubeless by using the tape method?
> 
> I just want to know if I can get tape to work, or if I should go buy 24 inch tubes and not buy the value-stems if tape is not going to work anyway.


I tried a number of foam and tape methods and nothing was reliable. Went through rolls of window stripping, gorilla tape and scotch transparent duct. I finally thought I had it, but the bead burped out at anything under 15 psi.

I went 24" x 2.4-2.7 q tube and I finally have some luck. I just rode 3 or 4 miles around my block in the snow at 3 and 4 psi and it didn't burp, even bouncing on the street, considering I'm no lightweight either. I don't have any trail time on them yet, but so far so good on the test rides.


rsilvers said:


> I am sure it is mentioned somewhere in the 61 pages... Anyone know what brand rim these have?


No name chinese brand. Not the best quality, but they're working well enough for me. not tubeless compatible in any way.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am working on my tubeless conversion. I taped them up with Zip flashing tape. My Kendas have not arrived yet, so I played with the Mission trying to get it to seat. 

No chance. The bead-stead of the tire is supposed to be smaller diameter than the bead-seat on the rim so that it can stretch over it and snap into place. This Mission tire's bead-seat is the opposite of in-spec, and larger diameter than the rim.

When I originally let the air out of the tube, the tire literally fell off the rim. Talk about no tire levers - you don't need hands. I am not exaggerating that my 6-year old girl could change this tire with her bare hands with virtually no effort. I could practically shake it off the rim.

It seems designed for one thing - for factory workers to be able to mount it in under 5 seconds.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The juggies aren't much different. This is why people increase the rim diameter with foam, gorilla tape, split tube, and/or a combination of all of the above. The tire can indeed fall off if the opposite bead is in the channel, but should be tighter over the side of the rim. You'll need layers to build it up tight enough to seal and keep the tire in place though. For me, gorilla tape, foam on the inner channel, clear duct, and a split tube seals pretty well so far.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Just for fun I wanted to see if I could get the Mission to seal if I used two layers of sill-seal foam to block off air between the rim and the tire-bead. I would never mount them this way (with exposed foam), as the foam would soak up the sealant. Foam would need to be under a split-tube - hey, unless you didn't care about extra sealant. But, it worked instantly - with no effort at all. So the mission can work tubeless.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

If I have to, I can put Zip tape over this foam for the new tires. I will try first without doing that of course.

Another issue is that I am using a nozzle on my air compressor to blow into the presta with the core removed, but tons of air is still leaking at the nozzle tip. I wish I had some adaptor that would thread onto the presta stem.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My air nozzle tip unscrews and happens to be the exact thread as a shrader valve. That means I can screw in one of those shrater to presta adapters and do exactly what you're talking about. It's just a little awkward fitting in between the spokes.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

But those adaptors are meant to screw onto the core of a Presta, and won't screw onto a Presa with the core removed.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> The juggies aren't much different.


Even the Pro? The fact that it is tubeless ready means it probably has a tighter fit.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry, meant the stock juggies.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Hopefully they fixed that with the 4.5 Pro. It has only been out for one month.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> But those adaptors are meant to screw onto the core of a Presta, and won't screw onto a Presa with the core removed.


Yes, youre right. My adapters hapoen to have a rubber o ring at the bottom that fits snugly on the outside of the presta valve thread. I can screw that on with the core removed. Really I could probably just push it onband pull it off, but I don't want to rip up the o ring.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. It can be pushed on. Ok. I will try to find the Shrader thread part.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

the stock fork is 462mm axle to crown



nbwallace said:


> I know a couple of folks have replace the front fork. I am looking at a Hoboy. I've measured that AtoC and it seems pretty close to 450mm. But I am concerned about going short as I think it will make the bike too twitchy. What axle to crown are you guys running? I know at least one person measured it closer to 465mm.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

My tubeless seems to be working. I posted instructions in the Tubeless Tuesday thread.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Tubeless check in. 6 months later, still going strong with split tube. No burps, no farts, no pukes or failures. Gorilla tape failed within 3 months. Split tube or nothing else for me.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

What is the lowest psi you run? If you say 5, then burps are not expected. If you say that you are 250 lbs and often run 2 psi as verified by a 15 psi gauge, then that is impressive.

It is interesting that tape can fail after some time.

I will be very very surprised if my Zip flashing tape fails. It just seems hugely unlikely - it is one strip wide (tape is 96mm wide).

But yeah, when all else fails, split tube seems like the one way that will always work.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> Just for fun I wanted to see if I could get the Mission to seal if I used two layers of sill-seal foam to block off air between the rim and the tire-bead. I would never mount them this way (with exposed foam), as the foam would soak up the sealant. Foam would need to be under a split-tube - hey, unless you didn't care about extra sealant. But, it worked instantly - with no effort at all. So the mission can work tubeless.


use plastic wrap over the foam, that should do it...


----------



## crash_happy (Mar 4, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Has anybody tried the SRAM X-Sync steel chainrings on these bikes yet? They're only $13.50 at Jenson right now, so I ordered a bunch. Theyre only 94 BCD, but the bolt holes are U shaped, and should accommodate a 96 BCD. There's a user comment (with pics) on PB from a guy running the x-sync ring on a 96 BCD shimano crank.
> 
> Anyway, this is a great deal for those of you who don't want to shell out 50 or 60 bucks for an aluminum ring, and are willing to deal with a little extra weight, or maybe you just want the durability of steel. Personally I cant wait to get rid of the One Up ring I have now. I feel dirty having given those patent trolls my business in the first place.


Did you get yours to work?

I can confirm that this does *not* work out of the box, as the inside dimensions of the chainring are about 1-2mm smaller than the spider on the stock crank. The bolt holes appear to be usable, however, so grinding off a bit of steel on the inside of the chainring should allow it to attach without major issue. That being said, 10 minutes with a hand file was not sufficient to grind the chainring enough, so it will take somewhat substantial modification to make it fit.
I'll see what I can do with the dremel tonight. . .


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

crash_happy said:


> Did you get yours to work?
> 
> I can confirm that this does *not* work out of the box, as the inside dimensions of the chainring are about 1-2mm smaller than the spider on the stock crank. The bolt holes appear to be usable, however, so grinding off a bit of steel on the inside of the chainring should allow it to attach without major issue. That being said, 10 minutes with a hand file was not sufficient to grind the chainring enough, so it will take somewhat substantial modification to make it fit.
> I'll see what I can do with the dremel tonight. . .


Mine is on the UPS truck for delivery today. Go set back a couple days with the storm we had in the northeast.

I've run into that pretty frequently with chainrings in the past. Yes, you can grind a bit away from the new chainring. Or another option is to use chainring bolt spacers to offset the ring inboard just a bit. I dont mind the spacers since It seemingly improves the chainline on my bike, since the 11 speed cassette moves the low gear further up the wheel dish.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I was able to get my chainring to work using 2.2mm spacers. However since I wanted to add the stock 22t ring back on as a manual bail out, I removed the spacers and opted to clearance the crank arms just a bit. About 10 to 15 seconds of grinding on each of the four spider arms with an angle grinder provided adequate clearance, and the chainring now fits snug against the flats.

If you don't mind either using spacers, or a little bit of grinding to create the necessary clearance, this chainring seems like a great budget option. They sure do feel heavy though...


----------



## crash_happy (Mar 4, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> I was able to get my chainring to work using 2.2mm spacers. However since I wanted to add the stock 22t ring back on as a manual bail out, I removed the spacers and opted to clearance the crank arms just a bit. About 10 to 15 seconds of grinding on each of the four spider arms with an angle grinder provided adequate clearance, and the chainring now fits snug against the flats.
> 
> If you don't mind either using spacers, or a little bit of grinding to create the necessary clearance, this chainring seems like a great budget option. They sure do feel heavy though...


It is heavy. Feels about on par with the large and small chainring combined, but I guess when going from 3-1 that is still a weight savings. . .

I got mine to work as well with about 10 minutes of work with the dremel. Didn't have to modify the crank, and it fits flat and snug on the cranj. Just had to remove about 1mm off each of the inner tabs below the bolt holes, but structural integrity is still good, and the bolt holes line up perfectly.

Definitely worth the $15 and a little bit of elbow grease, and this chainring will outlast the rest of the bike for sure.


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> I was able to get my chainring to work using 2.2mm spacers. However since I wanted to add the stock 22t ring back on as a manual bail out, I removed the spacers and opted to clearance the crank arms just a bit. About 10 to 15 seconds of grinding on each of the four spider arms with an angle grinder provided adequate clearance, and the chainring now fits snug against the flats.
> 
> If you don't mind either using spacers, or a little bit of grinding to create the necessary clearance, this chainring seems like a great budget option. They sure do feel heavy though...


Yes, spacers is what i used to make the SRAM X5 crank work on the Vinson paired with Bud and Lou tires. It was the only way to get it to clear the massive tires.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

UnitedMTB said:


> Yes, spacers is what i used to make the SRAM X5 crank work on the Vinson paired with Bud and Lou tires. It was the only way to get it to clear the massive tires.
> 
> View attachment 1046387


I think we're talking about different spacers though. I used chainring bolt spacers to get the 94 bcd chainring fit on the 96 bcd crank spider. I think you used spacers to widen the x5 crank Q factor to clear the chainstays and move the chainring outboard so the chain would clear the larger tires. Good work, but dissimilar issues. Glad to hear you got the x5 working though. Are the bearings being crushed since the spindle isn't all the way home?


----------



## UnitedMTB (Dec 26, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> I think we're talking about different spacers though. I used chainring bolt spacers to get the 94 bcd chainring fit on the 96 bcd crank spider. I think you used spacers to widen the x5 crank Q factor to clear the chainstays and move the chainring outboard so the chain would clear the larger tires. Good work, but dissimilar issues. Glad to hear you got the x5 working though. Are the bearings being crushed since the spindle isn't all the way home?


Sorry misunderstood. So far bearings are good for now... tightened it enough where there is no play and still smooth cranking....


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Question for those trying the SRAM X-Sync steel chainring. Are you keeping it 8 speed, and if so are you using the stock chain?

I ask because if I'm looking at the right one it's a narrow wide for an 11 speed. I would imagine an 8-9 speed chain would be pretty wide for it and the "narrow -wide" feature designed to keep the chain from dropping might be ineffective. I read somewhere that a 10 speed chain works fine on a 8-9 speed casette, and it would definitely be a batter fit on this ring, although not perfect.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm running the xsync ring with 11 out back. It should work down to 8 speed as the most rings are compatible. It might not be a tight enough tolerance to maximize chain retention, but should be good enough to start with if you plan on upgrading later. Running 30/32 won't have much low end, so a wide range cassette would really help you out there.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> I'm running the xsync ring with 11 out back. It should work down to 8 speed as the most rings are compatible. It might not be a tight enough tolerance to maximize chain retention, but should be good enough to start with if you plan on upgrading later. Running 30/32 won't have much low end, so a wide range cassette would really help you out there.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I've wanted to do something with this drivetrain pretty much since I bought it, but Really don't want to put much money into it. Last time I looked into it, I figured it would be $100 minimum for a single ring and a casette extender. At that point it made more sense to bite bullet and pony up to do it right and well, pretty soon I would be doubling what I have into the bike.

I'm thinking this cheap steel ring and a casette extender might be a good upgrade since it's all in around $60. 30x42 still might be tough in the snow though. I rode 6 miles in the snow yesterday and used my lowest gearing in the granny gear much of hat time. My legs felt like I went 60 miles. Granted, we don't get snowfalls like this too frequently in NJ.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

If you have the option, go with a full wide range cassette over an expander cog. The shifting is much smoother and more even. The expander cogs were a stop gap measure before wide range cassettes were available or reasonably priced. The sunrace csmx3 is a fine cassette for the money. Yes, youre looking at a bare minimum of 200 bucks for the complete drivetrain upgrade, but it will completely change the way the bike feels and rides.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll be starting with a shimano casette that has a better range than this one. I have a few on hand that go up to at least 34t. However to get anywhere close to the low gearing I have now, I'll need a 42 tooth. 

I think for normal trail riding the range up to 36 with a 30t fron will be fine, but having the 42 as a bailout and for snow will be key for me. 

With the stock setup 22x32 is the lowest at about .68, and I use it. Not a lot for average trail riding, but my local trails do have some pretty good climbs, and I'm in the 200lb club. With 30x42 I'll get .71 which is pretty close to stock. 

As long as I don't throw the chain, I think this setup could work. I'm tired of this wonky front deraileur setup. This won't be as good as doing a true upgrade, but I just don't want to sink much $ into this thing.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you saying you want to put an expanded cog on the 8 speed cassette? I don't think the spacing is the same, but who knows, maybe you can shim it out with bottom bracket spacers. Still a 34 to 42t jump is gonna be asking a lot.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm running 30 up front and an 11-36 cassette

I only have 2 real snow rides to date ( so darn warm here again ) but I found that gearing completely acceptable

However, when it's dry and muddy, like today, I would welcome a little more gearing. I'm not likely to pull the trigger as this bike as consumers considerably more dollars than I intended, and I get among just fine, but if you ride a lot of uphill I would recommend a little more gearing ( keeping in mind I am not that strong)

*** I was psychological devastated when a single speed rigid rider climbed better than me today, but faith was restored when I made a rocky muddy mess that he could not clear on those skinny tires!!


----------



## 1998gtlightschamp (Jan 29, 2016)

I have Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8's on my Vinson. I was wondering if anyone has tried a 2XL on the front and if there is any clearance issues with it.


----------



## Hatchet36 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a brand new in box mongoose vinson, that I'm selling for $350. I'm currently in Long Beach Long Island, NY visiting a friend until Tuesday. If anyone is interested, let me know. I will be going b back to SC and taking I 95, so if anyone lives near there maybe we c an hook up.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> I'm running 30 up front and an 11-36 cassette
> 
> I only have 2 real snow rides to date ( so darn warm here again ) but I found that gearing completely acceptable
> 
> ...


I'm probably over thinking the whole thing, and should just do the same...30 with an 11-36 cassette. It may not be perfect, but it's probably "good enough" for this bike, and will let me throw the big tire in back which is what I really want to do.

Don't feel bad, some of the best Strava climb times in my local trails are from guys riding single speed. I really don't understand how they get up some of these hills the way they do. Bionic legs I guess.

I ran about 14 miles yesterday, most of which was snow, through a local gorge, and hardly used the granny ring. The snow was pretty packed, and trail not hilly. truthfully, it was the kind of riding I intended this bike for when I bought it; out having fun in conditions I couldn't ride at all on skinnier tires. I did come up on a guy with skinny tires at a road crossing. He was pondering how to ditch out and ride back to the trail-head on the road. He was just having a miserable time on regular tires. I was having a blast. Perfect validation for this bike purchase.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

It's really a great bike. If this was my only fatty I would upgrade the wheels. I picked up a nasty stick right through the gearing last week and was kinda hoping I had broken the wheel. But this thing is bad ass and keep rolling. There is a nice storm underway in Boston and I just got back from a mid day ride before things the snow got too deep. I left the Vinson at home today and took out another bike that I have not ridden in a while and I could not help but think that the Vinson would have plowed through stuff that I got stuck in today. Keep in mind I am running the 45nrh beist tires on the other bike, so that's a big statement. Lou and Bud are unreal


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Just got my Lou on the back, getting Bud tomorrow, both set up tubeless. Very excited.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought I would chime in and fill you in on my progress riding my Vinson bike I have downloaded an app for the phone that must be checked out endomondo. It tells me how fast how far what my pace was my commute to work is 7.20 miles top speed I have hit so far on my venison with a slight decline is 27 miles an hour average cadence all the way home is generally around 14 miles an hour no less than 12 this route I take generally takes less than 30 minutes to get home the bike is a beast and at my age I'm feeling really good I have my box of XT components already to put on with no time so as of yet I'm still running stock and ripping it through the snow I live at the shores of Lake Superior the furthest north of michigan won can go just this side of Canada we've had the frigid snow and some white outs but I never struggle with the thought to hop on the Vincent running down the road it has been a lot of fun and it's already paid for itself can't wait to get the addons on when I get time to bolt them on the app also tells me I generally run I bought a 4 minute 30 second lap time so I always have something to beat chat you all soon with the further update just letting you know I'm alive and pedal in my butt away and smiling it's good to be alive. Special thanks always to blinder and kb for keeping me in the game, and the continual support


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Now that the snow is finally flying in the northeast, I am finally experiencing the limitations of the stock juggies. So now I'm looking at a couple of budget tire alternatives. I'm currently running split tube tubeless, and am happily riding as low as 4.0 psi on the trails. I was hoping someone could shed some light on some affordable tire choices.

Currently I am looking at:
Juggernaut 4.5
On one floaters
Panarace Fat B Nimble
Anything else in the sub 60 dollar range.

I probably need to stay at 4.0 inches in the rear due to my 11 speed cassette. I dont mind mixing or matching, but the on ones are cheaper the more I get at once. I might be able to talk my buddy, and my brother, into going in with me at the same time. I definitely want to stay tubeless, and the split tube is working pretty well on these rims.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I say the floaters 100% from personal experience vs fat b nimble for snow. I have both tires and ride the fat b in the summer and floater once there is snow. Can't speak to the tubeless aspect.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I found a pretty sick deal on the floaters for roughly $25 each, plus shipping. Use coupon code PXLIQUID25 at planet X USA. I just picked up FOUR floaters for $133.

I also picked up a juggernaut 4.5 sport ($48) as a front tire. I can see which one I like better up front.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a great deal! It also includes the fatty trail which discounts it 400 to 1250. Tempting! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Got the Bud on the front to go with my Lou out back, totally different bike! Can't believe the night and day difference, highly recommended upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

QUESTION: This is a huge thread and huge following for this bike and even a couple other mongoose bikes.

Why is there only one user review for this bike on the website? I say we bump that bad boy up today! Freedom!!!! sorry, got carried away.


----------



## goldenhawk (Apr 26, 2015)

The Vinson was in stock and on sale for 20% off at Sports Authority this past Monday and Tuesday. So it is still out there to buy if you want one.


----------



## cheeseroc (Feb 12, 2016)

Almost pulled the trigger earlier this week on the 20% coupon but talked myself out of it. When I got home from work tonight, there was a 30% off coupon (SPORTS30) and I had to buy it. $416.49, and 8% activeden, and 5% League rewards puts it around $350ish.


----------



## makdaddy (Feb 11, 2016)

I pulled the trigger last week on same 30% off deal. This is the 2nd fatty in the stable. To be delivered later today - plan on doing the assembly myself. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats a steal my friend. You can't buy a better bike for under $500 in my opinion. Have fun.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I never got notice of a 30% deal. 

FLASH25 is active now until 2PM EST today.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Even with the promo code, the shipping still kills it for Planet X.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Even with the promo code, the shipping still kills it for Planet X.


Really? I got 4 tires for under 133 delivered to my door within 2 days. Even buying two tires should only come out to 82 bucks, or $41 each. Where else can you snag a 120 tpi folding tire for forty bucks?

EDIT: Also, I should note that the tire weights I received were all over the place. 1305, 1380, 1440 and 1480g if I recall correctly from measuring last night. Regardless its well under the advertised weight, and most were under what a few reviewers had published as well.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't get the 30% coupon, either. I'm betting it's for league members only. In any case, I bought one today with the 25% coupon. I'm looking forward to getting it! Anyone want a 2000 Gary Fisher Y-frame? I'm pretty sure I'll be getting rid of it now... 



cheeseroc said:


> Almost pulled the trigger earlier this week on the 20% coupon but talked myself out of it. When I got home from work tonight, there was a 30% off coupon (SPORTS30) and I had to buy it. $416.49, and 8% activeden, and 5% League rewards puts it around $350ish.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I received a 25% off code today, but it only lasts through 2PM. FLASH25


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the on-one floaters mounted tubeless this morning. The weights were all over the place, between 1305g and 1480g (I ordered 4), but still well under the claimed weight. They fit about the same or just a hair more snug than the stock juggies on a split tube setup, but the folding bead makes it easier to get it on the rim. This time I added a narrow extra layer of gorilla tape under the bead to really tighten things up. They inflated and held air no problem without sealant. The casing seems to run about 1/8" narrower than the juggies, but about an 1/8" wider measuring lug to lug. I added my stans and took them for a spin around the neighborhood. Definitely a ton more traction in the loose powder compared to the juggies. Cant wait to get out on the trail with them.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

So, the On-One's fit OK on the stock Vinson rims? I emailed Planet-X asking them whether the Floaters would fit OK on a 100mm rim and got no response. If they fit, I just might order a pair.



GuitsBoy said:


> I got the on-one floaters mounted tubeless this morning. The weights were all over the place, between 1305g and 1480g (I ordered 4), but still well under the claimed weight. They fit about the same or just a hair more snug than the stock juggies on a split tube setup, but the folding bead makes it easier to get it on the rim. This time I added a narrow extra layer of gorilla tape under the bead to really tighten things up. They inflated and held air no problem without sealant. The casing seems to run about 1/8" narrower than the juggies, but about an 1/8" wider measuring lug to lug. I added my stans and took them for a spin around the neighborhood. Definitely a ton more traction in the loose powder compared to the juggies. Cant wait to get out on the trail with them.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah they're fine on 4" rims.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The Clever Set said:


> So, the On-One's fit OK on the stock Vinson rims? I emailed Planet-X asking them whether the Floaters would fit OK on a 100mm rim and got no response. If they fit, I just might order a pair.


As dietz31684 mentioned, theyll fit fine. The 10mm more than claimed rim range really wont change much. It may slightly flatten the tread profile a bit, but probably wont make any tangible difference at the pressures we ride. I dont have a real ride on mine yet, nor rides in enough conditions to accurately compare it to the stock jugs, but it sure looks like a winner so far. Its pretty much your cheapest option aside from wire bead fat b nimbles, which a buddy of mine has been riding this season. He seems to love them, so I guess thats worth a look as well. The floaters seem to have bigger lugs though.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Just ran the on-one floaters on very packed, glaced and icy trail conditions. IMO they ran very very well. They seem much stiffer than the juggies at similar pressures, so I may wind up dropping them more. I ran at 5 F / 5.5 R. I had a bit of whomp whomp whomp while riding, but otherwise it was smooth as can be. Much less self steer compared to the stock juggies at the same pressure. Traction was great on the packed snow, and even some glazed areas. Ice is ice, so nothing without studs is really going to cut it there. Bit overall, not bad at all. Washing out felt very predictable and controlled. And with some careful mashing, I made it up some icy sections I didnt think I had a chance of climbing. Though I did take it through some areas of still dry powder, it was hard to get a read on how they handle the powder. I really need to wait untile the while trail is fresh to judge accurately. But overall I was really impressed by the tire considering how cheap it is. It has me questioning weather to even bother putting the juggernaut 4.5 on the front.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

Was the retail on these a lot cheaper before xmas? people talking about getting them for under 300, on sale price is $600 at SA, even with 30% off you're still at 420 before tax. Just curious. I rode my friends and its decent, he did change the tires and stem, we rode in the snow and stock tires were miserable.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

Those people got Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals. Most people agree that even at $450, the Vinson is a good deal. I bought mine a few days ago for $446, and don't feel bad about buying it. I guess I could've waited for Black Friday next year, but with the higher-end Argus out there from Mongoose, I wondered how much longer Mongoose would compete with itself with the Argus and Vinson on the market at the same time and not being that much different. The Vinson is a great bike for the price, and with a few upgrades, you can end up with a terrific bike that stacks up well against the Framed Minnesota and the Bikes Direct offerings for $600 or less. So, I decided to pull the trigger. I may regret it if they're $300 next year, but if it's discontinued, then at least I got it.



bbqmike said:


> Was the retail on these a lot cheaper before xmas? people talking about getting them for under 300, on sale price is $600 at SA, even with 30% off you're still at 420 before tax. Just curious. I rode my friends and its decent, he did change the tires and stem, we rode in the snow and stock tires were miserable.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

bbqmike said:


> Was the retail on these a lot cheaper before xmas? people talking about getting them for under 300, on sale price is $600 at SA, even with 30% off you're still at 420 before tax. Just curious. I rode my friends and its decent, he did change the tires and stem, we rode in the snow and stock tires were miserable.


Yes..... cheaper around black friday. Most got it for under $300.00. 
I bought 2.
Still decent at $450.00.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

The Clever Set said:


> Those people got Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals. Most people agree that even at $450, the Vinson is a good deal. I bought mine a few days ago for $446, and don't feel bad about buying it. I guess I could've waited for Black Friday next year, but with the higher-end Argus out there from Mongoose, I wondered how much longer Mongoose would compete with itself with the Argus and Vinson on the market at the same time and not being that much different. The Vinson is a great bike for the price, and with a few upgrades, you can end up with a terrific bike that stacks up well against the Framed Minnesota and the Bikes Direct offerings for $600 or less. So, I decided to pull the trigger. I may regret it if they're $300 next year, but if it's discontinued, then at least I got it.


Agreed, trying to find a active 30% and I'll pull the trigger  $300 is insane cheap though.


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone upgraded the wheels on this? If so, what did you use? Any tips?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I ended up getting hydro SLX brakes. They are nice and were cheap. I decided the levers alone were not enough.

My Mongoose rotors are warped though. I tried to straighten them and they are better but far from perfect.


----------



## makdaddy (Feb 11, 2016)

Had the Vinnie out for its first ride last weekend - 2 in of fresh snow. Not bad.

Has anyone changed from a 3x8 to a 2x8 using the stock cassette and stock crank? I was thinking of removing the big ring up front, replacing the middle ring with a 36t, and putting a bash guard on.

Anyone know the maker of the stock crankset? Confirm the BCD?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

makdaddy said:


> Anyone know the maker of the stock crankset? Confirm the BCD?


I'm running a 1+1 x 11, and I can confirm this is a 96 BCD middle ring. I removed my front shifter and derailleur, put a 30T narrow wide in the mid position and left the 22t granny there as a manual bailout gear. The one up 96 BCD chainring works out of the box with the included spacers. The $13 SRAM steel 94 BCD x-sync chainring works as well, but requires a bit of clearancing/grinding. So far I've never been forced to use the 22t, other than in testing.


----------



## hobbes7869 (Oct 6, 2012)

slowride454 said:


> I guess I'm ready to give an update also. I've got about 100 miles on mine, mostly dry to slushy roads, a little snowy singletrack too. I still am very happy with my purchase. Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that the crank was no-name. I think it is a Shimano crankset based on the 22/30/40 gearing and the striking similarity to the brand new Deore M612 crank I installed on my Yelli a few days ago. Alivio FD is quite serviceable for this application and I've ridden Alivio 3x9 in some fairly rough conditions on my previous MTB. Yes the tires/tubes are cheap. Yes the brakes could use an upgrade at some point. The saddle is a bit of and a_s_s_hatchet. The X4 3x8 is fine for most people. I plan on racing a couple times with it in the next few weeks to see how it will work for the Birkie. I might steal the X5 10 speed shifter, X9 RD, cassette, and chain off my summer commuter if I feel I need 4 more teeth for climbing.
> 
> as for the tires, I've been playing with pressures a lot. I have a large dial low pressure gauge I use for drag racing. It is fairly accurate. I cannot get rid of the auto steer without jacking the air pressure way up. Once the front tire gets to 5.25 psi you have to hold on to the handlebars firmly and be on your toes. I've tried more air in back, less air in back all it does is make it harder to pedal. I haven't noticed much traction difference until the rear gets down to about 4.5psi. All of this low pressure fun also comes with the fantastic tube rub noise which you can't really hear over the howl of the tread and heavy breathing.
> 
> So to summarize, Love the bike - hate the tires.


Rode my buddys in the the TRIPLE D. Great bike, and having ridden it before, with stock tires, the change to kenda juggernauts in front and ground controls in back have made the bike a great performer. The stock tires were so bad, immediately switch them out. But keep in mind it takes a bike from 579 retail and puts another 100 at a minimum on the price tag before it is worth it. Still a fantastic deal.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

What tires did yours come with, the Vee Missions? Mine came with Kenda Juggernaut Sport 4.0 on the front and back. I haven't had a chance to put any miles on mine yet, so don't know how they'll ride, but it seems that you like yours well enough.



hobbes7869 said:


> Rode my buddys in the the TRIPLE D. Great bike, and having ridden it before, with stock tires, the change to kenda juggernauts in front and ground controls in back have made the bike a great performer. The stock tires were so bad, immediately switch them out. But keep in mind it takes a bike from 579 retail and puts another 100 at a minimum on the price tag before it is worth it. Still a fantastic deal.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

The snow has receded, but where the trails were packed -ice remains... I am very content with a Vee Rubber Snowshoe XL after some initial issue and a replacement tire, the XL still boasts 240 studs! Up front I'm rolling an amazing Vee Rubber Snowshoe 2XL that digs deep in corners in loose conditions, rolls with absolutely no counter steer on hard pack as low as 3 psi, and rocks 84 grip studs to utter satisfaction! With two rows along the edges of the tire depending on air pressure I have 6-8 studs in contact with the ice. However, I may add another 84 along centered pairs of lugs to maintain such grip in a lean, and to put that grip along more rows for a cleaner bite. Budget for that suggests next season! The rubber is damn tacky but the foot print is massive and adds to stability on sheer ice. Another couple rows would be beneficial for packed trails, off camber, and cornering. (the low 3 psi in the 2XL was for float, and even for trail riding I still roll around 5, 8 psi for street commutes as lower pressures feel like you're stuck in molasses. Still, coming off the trail onto a parking lot at 3 psi the handling was better than the 4" Vee Rubber Mission at 6 psi! I would spin the XL at 10 psi and sink 2XL in deep wet snow at 8 psi, but with 3 psi in the 2XL and 5 psi in the XL they actually floated my 3XL ass, and I could really haul in fresh, deep, & wet! Worth the plunge -insufferable joy! )


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

how did you guys get it for under $300?


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals in November. The best prices right now are $400-$500, which isn't bad for what you get, IMO.



akacoke said:


> how did you guys get it for under $300?


----------



## hobbes7869 (Oct 6, 2012)

Vee Missions were stock. They were so bad. The self steer took so much energy to overcome just pedaling, plus the lack of control. Swapped out a Ground Control on the rear, Kenda Juggernaut on the front and the thing now just rips. No problem keeping up with those riding bikes costing double and triple what the Vinson cost.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Not the best deal right now, but down to $505, minus 50 bucks back from active junky, and possibly another 25 back from the league. That's 430 net. If it were me, Id hold off for better.


----------



## Michael_McEntire (Aug 12, 2015)

I paid full retail for mine and am quite happy. I've done some upgrades, tires, stem, brakes. I'm still well below the price of most decent bikes, and I believe mine is every bit as capable.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

*My Mongoose Vinson build*

2015 Mongoose Vinson
Carver O'Beast CF fork
FSA Pig DH Pro headset
90mm CF wheelset w/ 9zero7 hubs - tubeless
Schwalbe Jumbo Jim LightSkin 26"x4.00"
RaceFace Next SL Crankset w/ 2x10 Wick Werks 24t/38t Chainrings
RaceFace 100mm BSA30 BB
SRAM XO grip shifters 2x10
SRAM XX 10speed Rear Derailleur w/ Wheels Mfg. #27 Derailleur Hanger
SRAM XO 2x10 Front Derailleur w/ Origin8 Direct Mount Adaptor 
SRAM XG1099 10speed cassette 11t/36t
SRAM PC1091R 10speed chain
Avid BB7s w/ Speed Dial 7 levers - 200mm front / 160mm rear
Easton MonkeyLite DH CF bar
30mm stem
CF 300mm 0 offset seatpost
CF Saddle
RockBros Mag/Ti pedals 
CF seatpost clamp
25.5lbs
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nw6pkrxd8d2igum/AACbmiOO0j02r8FxCSPegejaa?dl=0


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

mtnbiker012 said:


> 2015 Mongoose Vinson
> Carver O'Beast CF fork
> FSA Pig DH Pro headset
> 90mm CF wheelset w/ 9zero7 hubs - tubeless
> ...


Nice build! Need to upgrade those brakes to hydros.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

RedStorm_Rising said:


> Nice build! Need to upgrade those brakes to hydros.


Well, do your research first. Hydros are typically trouble free so long as you don't pump them when the rotor isn't in place. Mineral oil is for fair weather, as even in Boston winters have caused my Shimano hydros to lag and drag! Hayes and Sram/Avid hydros werk gud... but if ever I did crack a hose, I'd much prefer service them at home and not in the field! BB-7's are decent, but I'd put TRP Spykes against any Hydro. TRP If you use drop levers or cantilever brake levers you can even get the best of both worlds! TRP (a hydraulic brake with the res on the caliper cable actuated and if the lever or cable fails that's field serviceable... What you get depends on what you wish to spend, how, where, and circumstances... weekend warrior or touring/bikepacking? There is no default answer without knowing such things. His uber light weight race rig would look sharp and enjoy the responsiveness with a set of dialed spykes, and they're cheaper than Hope gear.


----------



## RedStorm_Rising (Aug 12, 2015)

KB1JKI said:


> Well, do your research first. Hydros are typically trouble free so long as you don't pump them when the rotor isn't in place. Mineral oil is for fair weather, as even in Boston winters have caused my Shimano hydros to lag and drag! Hayes and Sram/Avid hydros werk gud... but if ever I did crack a hose, I'd much prefer service them at home and not in the field! BB-7's are decent, but I'd put TRP Spykes against any Hydro. TRP If you use drop levers or cantilever brake levers you can even get the best of both worlds! TRP (a hydraulic brake with the res on the caliper cable actuated and if the lever or cable fails that's field serviceable... What you get depends on what you wish to spend, how, where, and circumstances... weekend warrior or touring/bikepacking? There is no default answer without knowing such things. His uber light weight race rig would look sharp and enjoy the responsiveness with a set of dialed spykes, and they're cheaper than Hope gear.


No need to do any research. I have 2 mechanical disc brakes fail on mine. Replaced it with Hydraulics and been problem free ever since. I guess if it worked for you then congrats!


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Going back to mechanicals for that reasoning is like going back to the Horse drawn carriage because the automobile is known to explode.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, i agree. hydros are problem free pretty much


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

code Flash25 should be working through 2PM EST today


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Pkovo said:


> I'm probably over thinking the whole thing, and should just do the same...30 with an 11-36 cassette. It may not be perfect, but it's probably "good enough" for this bike, and will let me throw the big tire in back which is what I really want to do.
> 
> Don't feel bad, some of the best Strava climb times in my local trails are from guys riding single speed. I really don't understand how they get up some of these hills the way they do. Bionic legs I guess.
> 
> I ran about 14 miles yesterday, most of which was snow, through a local gorge, and hardly used the granny ring. The snow was pretty packed, and trail not hilly. truthfully, it was the kind of riding I intended this bike for when I bought it; out having fun in conditions I couldn't ride at all on skinnier tires. I did come up on a guy with skinny tires at a road crossing. He was pondering how to ditch out and ride back to the trail-head on the road. He was just having a miserable time on regular tires. I was having a blast. Perfect validation for this bike purchase.


I've come full circle. I bought the SRAM 30T from Jenson. Was about to pull the trigger on an SLX rear Deraileur, wide range 11-42 cassette, SLX Shifter, etc.. then I took a ride on Sun Morning through Some local trails with rock strewn hills, that had seemingly strategically placed sections of snow and mud. I ran my lowest gearing ALOT. I dont think a single ring up front is going to work for the conditions I ride in and/or the condition of my body. I think I'm better off dealing with the less than stellar shifting up front for a while. When my BB develops play, I'll look for a 2X crank upgrade, which I think will be my best bet.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

I took my friends vinson on 2 rides over the weekend, once with 4.5 Juggs and once with 27tpi nates, our trails mainly thawed, which sucked because I wanted to test the nates in the snow. Back to back I felt the nates rolled a lot better, but both handled well, the bike is surprisingly nimble, I found my self enjoying the descents a lot more than expected, but the climbs were not as much fun. This trail didn't really haven any of the tricky climbs that I am curious to see how those big tires push through. I expect to be able to power up some without slipping the rear tire. Its a good bike for the $$ I have to say.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

bbqmike said:


> I took my friends vinson on 2 rides over the weekend, once with 4.5 Juggs and once with 27tpi nates, our trails mainly thawed, which sucked because I wanted to test the nates in the snow. Back to back I felt the nates rolled a lot better, but both handled well, the bike is surprisingly nimble, I found my self enjoying the descents a lot more than expected, but the climbs were not as much fun. This trail didn't really haven any of the tricky climbs that I am curious to see how those big tires push through. I expect to be able to power up some without slipping the rear tire. Its a good bike for the $$ I have to say.


Is this Michael, riding Glacier Ridge? If not, its a heck of a concidence.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

"In fact, I don't believe in coincidence. Where some
people see coincidence, I see conspiracy. That's my job.”


----------



## walker33 (Nov 27, 2015)

Per the new classifieds guidelines, I have my Vinson listed in the classifieds Fat Bike section. If you're in the S.E. Pennsylvania / Phila. area and looking for a clean Vinson, please give me a shout.

Thanks!


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> Going back to mechanicals for that reasoning is like going back to the Horse drawn carriage because the automobile is known to explode.


lol, my reasoning for sticking with mechanical is that I like having brakes when it's -50.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Anvil_X said:


> lol, my reasoning for sticking with mechanical is that I like having brakes when it's -50.


IMO thats the only good reason. Its a bit of a tradeoff, but if you do a fair bit of riding well below zero, you probably made a good choice.


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

GuitsBoy said:


> IMO thats the only good reason. Its a bit of a tradeoff, but if you do a fair bit of riding well below zero, you probably made a good choice.


yeah, it is the only reason I have a Vinson. I spend my winter free time hunting wolves in interior AK.









The cold weather can be a bit of a bummer though, because all of my rigs have to be mechanical, even my commuter.


----------



## gandc40 (May 1, 2009)

Update on the vinson after owning and riding it since Black Friday. I have been doing regular 20+ mile rides in alot of sand and mud (Florida) and I have to say I like it more each time. I do also want to give kudos to Pacific cycles (Mongoose). I had an issue with the rear shifter where it would not up-shift. Downshift only. I contacted them and they requested the build information (grey and white sticker near bottom bracket) and they sent out a replacement shifter that arrived in 2 days. Just awesome customer service! 
Cheers.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sports Authority is filing for bankruptcy. After selling Vinsons for under 300 bucks, I cant imagine why?!? 

US retailer Sports Authority files for bankruptcy

The big question is: Will the Vinson go on sale for even cheaper now? Or will they never discount it again?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been having a blast on this bike all winter. Really cant beat it for the price.

pics of some recent rides


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, I wish I had a bit of snow here in Texas. When I arrived to Texas back in 2003, I remember filling a full bucket of warm water to my car windshield and doors every morning to melt the ice before going to work. Now for the past 6 to 8 years, there is no ice in Texas at all during winter. If we get snow, it'll be only one day and that's it for the season. I ride my Vinson, Rebuilt Huff excess, and my Gravity Bullseye Monster all week at work. I hope Texas gets a bit of snow next winter, because if not, I'm moving to Colorado or somewhere else. I'm so in love with fat biking that I seriously want to live in a state with more fat bike riders.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

thanks - yeah - really happy with it and the BB7s - they work great - I can lock up the front or rear on concrete - don't feel I need anymore stopping power than that


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

RedStorm_Rising said:


> Nice build! Need to upgrade those brakes to hydros.


thanks - yeah - really happy with it and the BB7s - they work great - I can lock up the front or rear on concrete - don't feel I need anymore stopping power than that


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

$475 with free delivery and instore assembly using code MAR20. Holding out for better.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't hold out too long - Sports Authority is bankrupt. There is no reason to be sure you can buy it cheap in the future.


----------



## makdaddy (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone else have problems with the stock cassette under load? The third ring bent over against the fourth ring during a ride on Saturday. Also, stock pedals seem to binding in the stock crank arms after only 30 miles. Cant remove the pedal.
Sent a note to Pacific Cycyle to see if they will replace. May just replace myself. Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive 8 speed shimano or sram crankset that fits?


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm with you. D*cks and M.C. Sports don't discount nearly as aggressively as SA and if SA goes under, we likely won't see 25-30% discounts again, with the possible exception of Black Friday/Cyber Monday. I got mine for $440 shipped and am happy I didn't wait.



rsilvers said:


> Don't hold out too long - Sports Authority is bankrupt. There is no reason to be sure you can buy it cheap in the future.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

makdaddy said:


> Anyone else have problems with the stock cassette under load? The third ring bent over against the fourth ring during a ride on Saturday. Also, stock pedals seem to binding in the stock crank arms after only 30 miles. Cant remove the pedal.
> Sent a note to Pacific Cycyle to see if they will replace. May just replace myself. Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive 8 speed shimano or sram crankset that fits?


That's exactly what happened to me. I swapped the cassettes with my Gravity Bullseyed Monster and problem solved. I ordered a 11-34t sunrace cassette and I'm loving it. My crank is ok and I haven't tried to replace the pedals so I don't know about that.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

The snow and ice has cleared in my neck of the woods, and the weather has been like spring. Had a chance to take the Vinson back to the local single-track in near "hero dirt" conditions. It immediately brought me back to my initial impression of the fork...in a word, "flexy". Riding hard with good traction really made it stood out. I think the slower messy conditions of winter hid it a bit.

Similarly, in the dry faster tighter conditions, the brakes feel way worse than they did in the winter conditions when I was going slow and riding sloppy conditions. They a

Lastly, I cannot get the front derailleur to downshift to the granny gear reliably every time I need it to. I feel like it's due to flex in the plate it's mounted to. I swapped out my old as dirt LX rear der, for an even older STXRC rear which despite being around since the late 90's has the rear shifting flawlessly. 

After riding this bike for a few months, I'm hooked on riding a fatbike. I enjoy it more than my skinny tire rides. However I'm kind of at a cross roads. I didn't initially plan to ride this bike year round, and to do so I feel like I have to sink some money in it. I'm having trouble with the decision to do that, or just pick up something that's more suitable (likely used) as a replacement, and resell the Vinson. It's a tough call.

Anyway, for those that may have gotten to this point, and tested the waters on some higher level fat-bikes, which did you try and how did they compare to the Vinson?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I would recommend that you find an lbs that would let you take one out for a few spins

From my own experience, I've had a number of higher end fatbikes and each one has its pros and cons but I've not found one I really don't like

Lighter is really nice
1 x 11 really really nice


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

My local trails were shut down for a few weeks while they dried out. Had to find some creative alternatives for my work from home lunch time rides. Ended up being pretty fun. The Vinson is a good explorer


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking to potentially put a different fork on the Vinson. Can someone shed some light on what I should be looking for in terms of Hub compatibility?

My understanding is I need spacing for 135mm. I’m fine with that, but the DISC spacing that I am unsure of. Specifically, I don’t know if I need spacing for a standard front 135mm hub, or a “rear spaced” 135mm hub, and I’m seeing forks of each variety available. Can anyone shed some light on this? I’m pretty clueless.

I’m mostly looking at take-off forks from other bikes. Trying to keep it cheap, because I haven’t ruled out buying another bike all together. But the flex I’m currently getting out of my fork is kind of scaring me.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I have the sarma fork on mine
Straight steerer
135 spacing
Nice option


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> I have the sarma fork on mine
> Straight steerer
> 135 spacing
> Nice option


That fork looks very nice indeed. Much nicer than the new take-off forks I've been looking at.

I sat down last night and priced out all the things I would want to upgrade to make this a viable year round bike. I would be up around $500, and that would leave me with stock wheels, cranks/BB and headset. That puts me at around $900-1000 on it total.

I really like this bike, but my dilemma is I can pick up a lightly used big brand fatbike for that price which already has the items I need, and if I decide to sell in a year, I'll get more back on my investment out of the big brand bike. So from a purely economic standpoint, I just can't justify spending the $500. Add to this the fact that I am pretty sure I can get most of my money back out of the Vinson in stock trim and the urge to shop for a new (used) bike is hard to deny for me.

For me the Vinson made great sense as a way to keep riding all winter. I just didn't expect to like riding a fat bike so much that I would be looking to do it full time. It's made me contemplate selling my old faithful Klein for the first time in many years.

Going to look at a '15 Fatboy with 40 miles on it tomorrow. If that's no good, a '14 mukluk 2 is next. Feeling guilty about it too, because I've grown attached to the Vinson. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Both of those are nice bikes

Ride what makes you happy

My main ride is a foes Mutz and I just bought a 1000 dollar wheelset for the beast to go 27.5

But I'll tell you what, if we get snow south of Boston tomorrow I'm grabbing the Vinson because lou and bud are monsters and I love the bike

I've had my vinny for sale here and there and to the right buyer my bike makes sense and I'm prepared to take a loss. But I'm just as happy to keep it for friends

So peddle hard and paddle often


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> Both of those are nice bikes
> 
> Ride what makes you happy
> 
> ...


I just may end up keeping the Vinson and getting a new fat bike too. I am a bit of a bicycle hoarder after all. I still have the BMX bike I raced in the 80's for no good reason really.


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

need HELP! I took my Vinson apart a little over a month ago I had the whole xt 2x11 m8000 groupset. Well it was the wrong one the crank is too small of course I'm able to fit.
So my bike bike sat in pieces for a bit.
I have forgotten where a part came from. I believe the front derailleur bracket goes on first in in the bottom bracket slides in walking to the other side. But there's also a large c-type ring washer that looks to have came from the bottom bracket as a spacer or so I need to know where that goes so I can put my bike back back together again. PLEASE HELP. much thanks


----------



## craig barker (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL perseverance and determination I figured it out I feel much better. A little space your washer went behind the e-bracket ft-derailleur.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> Both of those are nice bikes
> 
> Ride what makes you happy
> 
> ...


I didn't know what a Foes Mutz was. Just saw one for sale locally, which prompted me to look into it. That thing looks like the business!

I ended up snagging a relatively well built up Surly ICT. Not at all what I was planning on, being a relatively heavy steel bike, but it's build up with good parts and is definitely lighter than the mongoose. And it just felt like such a playful ride, I couldn't resist.

I'm not yet sure what I am going to do with the Mongoose. I might keep it as my winter bike. Kind of grew attached to it.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats! The ict is an awesome bike! 

My vinny got used by a friend Monday night and another friend tomorrow

I love the bike and was tinkering with it today and really do appreciate it

Enjoy your ict!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

blidner said:


> Congrats! The ict is an awesome bike!
> 
> My vinny got used by a friend Monday night and another friend tomorrow
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm super happy with it so far.


----------



## gandc40 (May 1, 2009)

Hey all,
has anyone taken the bottom bracket out of the vinson? I submerged in salt water and I need to check it. If you have, which bottom bracket tool did you use(UN66 or UN74)? I have neither.
Thanks.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I have removed the bottom bracket I used a fairly standard tool.*

http://www.amazon.com/BIKEHAND-Bicycle-Shimano-Bracket-Removal/dp/B00811WQJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459868363&sr=8-1&keywords=bottom+bracket+tool


----------



## gandc40 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks nbwallace. Was it a sealed BB or was it non sealed, easy to lube?
I appreciate your quick response and the link above!


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

Sealed (cartridge) bearings. You could regrease them if you can remove the seals. You could also purchase new bearings. I have no idea what size.

I removed the bottom bracket to replace the crankset but I just put the stock crankset back in.


----------



## gandc40 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks again mbwallace. Much appreciated.!


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

$434.99 (25% off) right now at D**ck's Sporting Goods.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

4 hour flash sales at Sport Authority right now with code 25april. Gives 25% off


----------



## PolarMonkey (Dec 10, 2015)

Converted mine to 1x11 and took it for a muddy break-in ride today.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*great thread*



thunder said:


> QUESTION: This is a huge thread and huge following for this bike and even a couple other mongoose bikes.
> 
> Why is there only one user review for this bike on the website? I say we bump that bad boy up today! Freedom!!!! sorry, got carried away.


It was me JK that put the 1st review on mtbr for my vinson. I sold it last year and bought a 2016 scott big jon fat bike. the scott big jon fat bike thread on mtbr has a whopping 7 pages now at going on 1 year. the mongoose has so many pages because its such a great bike for the money. the vinson was one of the best bikes I ever had period.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread needs more photos.


----------



## PolarMonkey (Dec 10, 2015)

Bike packing this weekend:


----------



## pcbguy (May 11, 2016)

I just snagged my first fattie from DSG - A Mongoose Vinson! 

It was an agonizing decision for me, but lots of reading on this thread. and others helped... 

I ended up paying $391 since I grabbed it during their bike week sale, plus an extra 10% off when you sign up for their newsletter. 

I can't wait to take it for it's maiden voyage here in Panama City Beach, FL... Pics to follow! *stoked*


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

pcbguy said:


> I just snagged my first fattie from DSG - A Mongoose Vinson!
> 
> It was an agonizing decision for me, but lots of reading on this thread. and others helped...
> 
> ...


Killer deal pcbguy! Nice to have another fat biker in the neighborhood.:thumbsup:


----------



## pcbguy (May 11, 2016)

Cheers Tunalic! Yeah, I'm happy with the price i paid for it, now I just need to invest in a roof rack and Bike mount for it! That was another adventure in research for me! 

I know there are specific threads for this, but for the record (and in case anybody else is reading this looking for options) I'm deciding between the Rocky Mounts brass knuckles, or the Thule 598 Criterium for my roof rack.

Both have specific fatbike trays / attachments you can buy that are compatible and specifically allow fatbikes on the roof rack without removing the front tire. 

See you on the beach!


----------



## pcbguy (May 11, 2016)

*New addition to the family...*

My first fattie... Let the fun begin! 
$291 outta the door! (Following a last-minute $100 discount).









:thumbsup:


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

pcbguy said:


> $291 outta the door!


Do you mind sharing what manner of sorcery got the price down this low? I have friends and family clamoring for black friday prices again.

Good luck with it, the bike is a blast! Lots of good info here, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking to change the color of the rim stripes. What width do I need?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

RUBZERK said:


> Looking to change the color of the rim stripes. What width do I need?


Not sure on the size, but should be easy enoghenough to measure. I used colored duct tape on my other fatbike and Im pretty happy with the way it looks. Comes in a ton of colors and you can pick it up easily.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Although I bought a different fattie for singletrack duty, I'm still having a ton of fun on the Vinson. It's my general cruiser now and has taken over trail-a-bike duty also.


----------



## pcbguy (May 11, 2016)

GuitsBoy said:


> Do you mind sharing what manner of sorcery got the price down this low? I have friends and family clamoring for black friday prices again.
> 
> Good luck with it, the bike is a blast! Lots of good info here, as I'm sure you know.


LOL, no sorcery  I purchased during Dick's "Bike Week" where they discount everything. Then, after signing up to their newsletter and getting another 10% off got me down to $391. Their website advertized veemission tires, but mine came with Kenda Juggernauts. I contacted them to question the change, and ask if it was an upgrade or downgrade. After 10 days, they finally said we just don't know, but here's $100 off the bike if you wanna take it, or we'll give you a full refund. which got me to $291 outta the door


----------



## pcbguy (May 11, 2016)

Went for my first decent ride today... 8miles on mainly tarmac.

Low pressure was a mistake, due to plenty of self-steer. Higher pressure for tarmac in future, I had them low ready to roll on the beach though...









Still, lots of fun, and plenty of heads were turned :thumbsup:


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

pcbguy said:


> LOL, no sorcery  I purchased during Dick's "Bike Week" where they discount everything. Then, after signing up to their newsletter and getting another 10% off got me down to $391. Their website advertized veemission tires, but mine came with Kenda Juggernauts. I contacted them to question the change, and ask if it was an upgrade or downgrade. After 10 days, they finally said we just don't know, but here's $100 off the bike if you wanna take it, or we'll give you a full refund. which got me to $291 outta the door


Those vee tires suck, so you made out really good in that deal!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

bbqmike said:


> Those vee tires suck, so you made out really good in that deal!


That is seriously awesome. They gave you tires that are way better than what they advertised, and then gave you $100 because of it.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Question for anyone that has upgraded to better brakes. Do I need to update the rotors also? I am thinking of buying some Deore Hydros (new take-offs) for a good price. Comes with levers calipers and hoses pre-bled the correct length etc. but no rotors. Was thinking I could just slap them on and go with stock rotors, but are the stock rotors ok to use with these?

I'm relatively new to disc brakes on bicycles in general since most of my stable is old school with V-Brakes, U-brakes or Cantis. My newest does have XT hydros, and my goodness they are good. Pretty much one finger braking in any situation. I don't need that level on the Vinson, but I want something better than stock. The Deores seem to get good reviews.

The stock Vinson brakes have become downright scary for me. I completely lost the rear on a ride recently. I guess the nature of mechanicals is as they wear you must manually adjust or you lose your braking all together. The hydros self adjust...at least the XTs do. I am no lightweight, currently 190lbs, and I was pulling my 6 year old daughter on her trail-a-bike at the time. Was a bit uncomfortable to say the least as we are in a very hilly area. But for some reason I spent a portion of my childhood riding a BMX bike with no brakes at all, so I am skilled in jamming my foot into the gap above the rear wheel as a brake when all else fails  It didn't matter though, the front brake was enough, but the fork was flexing like a wet noodle. That's the next thing to go. I mean looking down at it as I hit the brakes, it is ugly how much the thing flexes. I don't know if I got a bad fork, or if it's the norm for these bikes, but I don't trust it at all.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I upgraded to Avid hydraulic brakes front and rear. 
Complete kit includes disc's for under $75.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Pkovo said:


> Question for anyone that has upgraded to better brakes. Do I need to update the rotors also? I am thinking of buying some Deore Hydros (new take-offs) for a good price.


My vinson has had Deore m615's on stock rotors since its very first ride. Works great. I cant compare against the stock brakes having not ridden them, but theres plenty of power to lock the wheels up with one finger. Obviously with all that traction and rotating weight it will never brake as well as a skinny bike, but the Deores are a great brake for the money. Youll be happy with them.

You may want to scuff the rotors up a bit, and then properly bed the new brakes. Do a dozen high speed stops in a row, but only slow to a rolling stop, never a full stop.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Took a trip to Sportsauthorty and came across this lil beauty. 
Priced at $699 before 10% off.

Told the wife if it were $400 I'd be leaving with it.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I have the deore brakes on the way. $79 for a set pre-bled. New take-offs, so maybe some scratches, but hey that's fine by me. Glad to hear I can use the stock rotors.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like I finally popped the freehub on this thing. Its been skipping under load. Ill pull it apart sometime this week. Has anyone else busted theirs yet? I wonder if its worth asking pacific for a replacement, or if I should just lace some better rims up.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

That Sucks. I would probably take a run at Pacific for a free replacement first. If that's no dice, I'd probably be looking for a complete wheel, or even a new wheelset. I just don't think I would bother lacing anything new up to these hoops. If I was to go that route, I would probably either

1) Be on the lookout for a really cheap used (ideally lightly used) wheel or set of wheels. Preferably something that can be setup tubeless rather easily. I've seen some really surprising deals on ebay and pinkbike on relatively new fat bike take-off items. 

2) Cheap new wheel or wheelset. At one point I saw some fat bike wheelsets at Jenson for around $200. Can't remember the specs, but I think they were origin 8 or something. Get a hold of one of their 15% coupons, and you could get even lower price.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

You may want to check out the Boreallis wheels available directly from their website. They have a few wheelsets available for $299 in different sizes. One wheelset option comes with a set of Husker Du tires and rim strips....so strange Looks like they have a 190 qr option for the rear, but no QR option for the front unfortunately. Maybe a new fork to match the new wheels 

They also have tubeless ready hoops for $100/pair if you end up upgrading your hub or hubs. I really don't know anything about their stuff, just stumbled on this because I was looking at their bikes a couple months ago when I got the itch for a new fattie.

Rims & Wheels | Rims & Wheels Free shipping on all orders ov


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, its very difficult finding any hubs in 190 QR and 36 hole. At my weight, I want to go with something pretty stout. I was thinking BHS fat hubs, but in another thread, theyre trying to steer me towards DT Swiss. Either way, Ill have to find new hoops as well. And having been spoiled by the float of the 100mm rims, I'm afraid to step down to 80s. 

In all honesty, I dont mind the stock rims, aside from the weight, and the lack of hub options. The split tube setup has been flawless, and doesn't lose a single pound of pressure, even sitting unused for weeks on end.

Anyway, Ive emailed pacific and will go down that route. I may even try to source a shimano style freehub myself, even if the dust seal doesnt quite line up.

I'd rather hold off on buying a big money wheelset until I upgrade the frame and fork, and go right for the 150/197 hubs.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I stepped down to 80mm rims on the bike I bought as a replacement for the Vinson. I have the same 4.8 Knards I had on the Vinson mounted to the 80mm rims, and it's a noticeably smaller footprint. I like it while the trails are dry, however my plan is to run the Vinson again when the snow starts falling for the bigger footprint among other things. 

Hopefully Pacific gives you a replacement, or you can 

Good to hear about the split tube setup. Maybe I'll have to revisit setting it up. I set my other rims up using Gorilla tape, which was easy, and works flawlessly, but the bead seat is so much more solid on those rims. 

I just slapped a steel Motobecane Boris X9 fork on the Vinson yesterday. Will have some new Deore hydros in for it by the end of the week as well. Can't wait to give it a whirl with the new gear.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

the best option would be to look for a set of take offs from a Specialized Fatboy. I've seen them for as low as $300 a set with tires.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

When I was shopping for a new (used) bike, I was told Fatboy rear hubs have a habit of failing.


----------



## gw1735 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm picking up a Vinson tomorrow I found at ***** for $190 with all discounts. The only trade off is it needs a new front brakepad. I saw one person posted about the brake, but I couldn't find any info on the pads themselves. Has anyone replied the stock pads or should I just get an upgrade on the brakes?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow you stole that goose!

I've got a set of the brakes that I removed. I no longer have the levers but the calipers have one or two rides
I'll send them to you for 10 bucks which essentially covers shipping 

If that helps


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the first things you should do is upgrade the brakes, in addition to picking up a shorter stem. You can pick up an inexpensive set of shimano m445 hydros from bikewagon for $55 or so, or hunt around for a deal on the shimano m615 which are an unbelievable brake if you can snag them for around 80 bucks.

But if you cant swing spending that kind of money, I'd definitely take blinder up on his offer.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> One of the first things you should do is upgrade the brakes, in addition to picking up a shorter stem. You can pick up an inexpensive set of shimano m445 hydros from bikewagon for $55 or so, or hunt around for a deal on the shimano m615 which are an unbelievable brake if you can snag them for around 80 bucks.
> 
> But if you cant swing spending that kind of money, I'd definitely take blinder up on his offer.


I concur, the stock brakes are awful. I literally just finished installing the Deores mentioned above for the price mentioned. However, if you want to run the stock brakes, jump on binders generous offer.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

Where was this?



Jeff_G said:


> View attachment 1074774


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Dick's Sporting Goods, Minnetonka MN


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

New fork (used takeoff) and Shimano hydro brakes transformed my Vinson for me. Although it had been set to trail-a-bike pulling duty, I've put it back into the rotation for trail use. I've been surprised how well it's done. It seemingly climbs as well, or perhaps slightly better than my Surly ICT. Hit a personal best on a climb today on it actualy. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though, it has longer stays and a steeper head angle. It loses a bit on downhill or technical sections. Overall though, it's so impressive. Arguably more comfortable also since the parts are not as high end and it's not as stiff feeling in general.

I seem to get punctures easily though, and am getting close to trying my luck at split tube tubeless setup.

I also noticed now with the better brakes, I am riding harder and getting a ton of pedal strikes. I have thick pedals which I need to change, but I also don't think the smaller 4" tires are helping in that regard.

The fork I installed (off a motobecane x9) has a longer axle to crown measurement, so it relaxed the headtube a tad and raised the BB ever so slightly. Feels great.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm looking for a vinson, the cheapest I found was at dick'ssportinggoods $579


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey I've got one that i've listed previously
its pretty modded out

bud and lou
sarma carbon fork
deore shifter and clutch derailleur 10-36 cassette
db5 brakes
and a few more toys

if thats something you might be interest in shoot me a pm


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

GuitsBoy said:


> Looks like I finally popped the freehub on this thing. Its been skipping under load. Ill pull it apart sometime this week. Has anyone else busted theirs yet? I wonder if its worth asking pacific for a replacement, or if I should just lace some better rims up.


Pacific got back to me, and after providing the model and date code (not serial number) theyll be shipping me out a new freehub. Unfortunately it's backordered, so it may take a while. Luckily there's no snow in the immediate forecast.

For anyone who needs to remove the freehub, you need to pull the axle out, remove the bearings, then unscrew the freehub body retaining bolt with a 12mm allen key from the back side (non drive side). If the hub is not laced to a wheel, you can use an 11mm allen key on the drive side. Just dont sit there trying to remove the freehub from the drive side of a built wheel like I was doing for a half hour. Luckily I didnt break anything, ie. myself)


----------



## Rockbrook (Apr 17, 2015)

The fat bike bug just struck me out of no where. about a month ago I saw a very lightly used Vinison one on Craigslist for $125. I wanted to get that thing so bad but I had just gotten a speeding ticket and needed to "prioritize" according to my girlfriend lol.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Rockbrook said:


> The fat bike bug just struck me out of no where. about a month ago I saw a very lightly used Vinison one on Craigslist for $125. I wanted to get that thing so bad but I had just gotten a speeding ticket and needed to "prioritize" according to my girlfriend lol.


I read that as you were in such a hurry to get the vinson for 125, that you got a speeding ticket on your way to buy it.  Sorry that wasn't the case. Would have been a damn good deal.


----------



## junm2505 (Mar 1, 2009)

i am planning to change my stock 8speed cog to 10speed should i replace the freehub

thanks


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

junm2505 said:


> i am planning to change my stock 8speed cog to 10speed should i replace the freehub
> 
> thanks


No, not necessary. The 10 speed cassette fits just fine.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope a 10 speed will pop right on


----------



## junm2505 (Mar 1, 2009)

GuitsBoy said:


> No, not necessary. The 10 speed cassette fits just fine.


thank you, godspeed


----------



## junm2505 (Mar 1, 2009)

ah ok anyways thank you, ill try to bring it to local bike shop to check before i change it


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm in central ny and looking for my first fat bike. And a Vinson is in my price range. Can't find one anywhere.
Anyone got any leads on one or tell me where I could find one?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

You can order one from ***** sporting goods and they will either deliver to a local store or your home

If you plan to upgrade and want to buy one already done up shoot me a pm


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

GRI said:


> I'm in central ny and looking for my first fat bike. And a Vinson is in my price range. Can't find one anywhere.
> Anyone got any leads on one or tell me where I could find one?


If you get lucky, you might still be able to find one at Sports Authority. I scored one on Friday for 40% off. ($420)


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello all. I found this thread last week while researching the Vinson. I had seen a few at local Sports Authorities that were closing and decided to go for it when I found this one for $420.










I've been looking around online and I can't seem to find a picture of a Vinson in any other color but white. Not sure if this is a really old one or what.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

that looks like an Argus.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

that's the new Vinson


----------



## Madcityfatty (May 19, 2016)

saw a new one in brown like that at a local midwest hardware/farm store (Farm and Fleet) last week for $449. even though i have a high end Fatty now, i was tempted at that price to buy it and hold onto it until my 10 year old is tall enough. the paint was sooo nice.


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone have their stock jugger tires?
Looking to replace the squeaky missions


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

GRI said:


> Anyone have their stock jugger tires?
> Looking to replace the squeaky missions


I have a set of 4.5 juggers with one ride on them, I switched to Nates, $100 for the pair.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

Did you get that one at Sports Authority or somewhere else? I like the new color.



TPI_Elky said:


> Hello all. I found this thread last week while researching the Vinson. I had seen a few at local Sports Authorities that were closing and decided to go for it when I found this one for $420.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

I dont believe that is a Vinson. The Vinson seems to be discontinued



edited: apparently it is the new Vinson.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

GRI said:


> I dont believe that is a Vinson. The Vinson seems to be discontinued
> 
> edited: apparently it is the new Vinson.


It is, it's nothing like the old one though. Tire clearance in the rear for one is a lot smaller. The seat stays taper in at one point and will really limit tire clearance. They should. Have kept the old frame and changed the color and some random components.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

That's too bad to hear that the newer one has narrower stays

What I love about this bike is running lou and bud

I would like to try the 5.05 tire - I believe a few folks here ran it on the front but in don't recall reading if it fit the rear


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

I got that a Sports Authority. I had seen a few of the white ones at some stores, but this particular one only had two of the maroon ones. (And all the other stores were sold out of the white ones by then)

I like the look of both but like this one just a little more. Bummed to hear about the clearance issues. From what I've heard, these stock Chao Yang Tires aren't too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

I've got a white one and like it, but like the new color. Too bad about the tire clearance, but you got a good deal on the maroon one in any case.



TPI_Elky said:


> I got that a Sports Authority. I had seen a few of the white ones at some stores, but this particular one only had two of the maroon ones. (And all the other stores were sold out of the white ones by then)
> 
> I like the look of both but like this one just a little more. Bummed to hear about the clearance issues. From what I've heard, these stock Chao Yang Tires aren't too bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone remove their pedals? Any tricks? I can't unscrew mine. Got a wrench in there and snapped it. Used a little heat and that didn't help either


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

GRI said:


> Anyone remove their pedals? Any tricks? I can't unscrew mine. Got a wrench in there and snapped it. Used a little heat and that didn't help either


Mine were on pretty tight but I got it with a lot of force and leverage.

You might want to try Kroil or PB Blaster if there is any rust.

Mine was brand new, but I had to put on the clipless black diamond pedals I found at the SA clearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

TPI_Elky said:


> Mine were on pretty tight but I got it with a lot of force and leverage.
> 
> You might want to try Kroil or PB Blaster if there is any rust.
> 
> ...


Sprayed it down with pb blast tonight. Going to let it sit over night. 
Not holding my breath though


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

GRI said:


> Anyone remove their pedals? Any tricks? I can't unscrew mine. Got a wrench in there and snapped it. Used a little heat and that didn't help either


Not to be that guy but, you know the left pedal is reverse thread right. I know we all on this forum are the 99% that know these things but, I've seen the 1% post things like this enough that I thought I'd just put it out there.


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

GRI said:


> Sprayed it down with pb blast tonight. Going to let it sit over night.
> Not holding my breath though


Do it for a few days before trying again. It can take a while to work in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

xjohnx77 said:


> Not to be that guy but, you know the left pedal is reverse thread right. I know we all on this forum are the 99% that know these things but, I've seen the 1% post things like this enough that I thought I'd just put it out there.


Yeah I know that. And I didn't at first. I looked at one of the new pedals and saw it was regular thread. Then after some struggles I looked at the other noticed it was reverse thread. But neither side is coming off


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

Can I add heat?


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

GRI said:


> Can I add heat?


Pretty sure it's flammable.


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

I mean. If I add heat will I damage the crank


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

GRI said:


> I mean. If I add heat will I damage the crank


Pull the arm and put it in a vise on your workbench (wrap in tape to keep from scratching.

Heat up from behind the ped and remove.

Make SURE you are turning the correct way.

MAP gas is hotter than Propane, so if you don't already have a canister, you might want to get MAP

Warning: Arm will be HOT, Paint may peel (Anodized?), any penetrating oils you applied may burn for a second upon heating....


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

Took my Vinson out for its maiden voyage today. Did about 6 miles in Morris county NJ. Was kinda weird riding a rigid against for the first time in years.

I think I had the tires a little too full. What do you all ride for trail runs in summer? I stopped at let some air out mid ride and it was a lot better.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbbat (Apr 6, 2016)

Warning: prepare yourself for a noob post... I have the 2015 version of the Vinson (newer tires can't remember brand). I can't seem to find the post in this thread for the seat post and stem sizing. Does anyone recall the sizes off hand? I've had the need to replace these bike parts before, so ordering the sizing is new to me.

I am 5'10", any recommendation on stem size? I don't like the stock stem as I feel that I am reaching forward. I believe the stock stem is either 90mm or 100mm. I was thinking of going with a 40mm stem.

Has anyone had any luck with their stock derailleurs? My front derailleur cannot shift to the largest ring. I've tried adjusting the screws but cannot seem to get it to work. The rear derailleur decides to wait a few seconds to shift every once in a while. I am debating replacing the whole set and go with a 1x setup but am nervous sinking more money into a bike that I bought for $300. I mainly ride on the beach and occasional snow in sunny Philly, so not too many hills around here.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Going purely by memory, I think its a 30.6 post, 31.8 bars, 1-1/8 steerer tube, and a 110mm long stem? 

At 5'10" going 40mm might be a bit short, but if you like a tight cockpit, youll benefit from the short stem on the wide bars.

Dont hesitate for a second to upgrade to a better drivetrain. I have a 1x11 sram GX drivetrain, with a sunrace 11 speed cassette, and it works beautifully on the bike.

Also consider upgrading to a quality set of hydros, unless you really need mechanicals for sub-zero temp riding. I have a set of Shimano Deores on there and theyre quite good for the money.


----------



## Bodhisattva05X (Aug 4, 2016)

Picked up the last Vinson from a local DSG. They went on sale for $399, after tax it was $426.

True to form, I started messing with it right away. Put on a set Stroker Ryde Hydros. And I'm going to change the shifters over to a set of 8spd XTR ones I have. Need to find a set of bars and tires now. Any recommendations regarding tires?



Went for a very short 3 mile pavement ride as I haven't been on a bike in a couple years. My god did it feel good. Got a lot of work to do in order to get back to where I was when I stopped. Hopefully pushing a dump truck esque Fat Bike will help.


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

prolly a dumb question but i am currently looking to upgrade cranks and was looking at the sram nx1's but how do i know if i should buy the gxp or bb30


----------



## Läskimasa (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, very long stems in these Mongooses. 😳 At least 50 mm too much.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Definitely need a smaller stem.
Added white to the rims and added a large topeak seat bag with a spare tube a a few other goodies.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Took my Vinson with me for antwo week trip to OBX. Used it for 10mile plus night beach rides. Performed great. Total slalom riding around ghost crabs. It also doubled as a clothes line during the day.

My Surly needs new brake pads and has a stripped ispec bolt. Rather than fix it, Ive just been riding the Vinson. Its less stable than the Surly going downhill, but I think it actually climbs better. Its also been great for pulling a trail a bike. Its a lot of bike for what It costs.


----------



## MNrider8589 (Aug 25, 2016)

Maiden post! 

Anyone able to confirm that the Vinson is no longer available through retailers? Looking to pick up my first fat bike and I saw a Vinson that looks like-new on CL for $500. Think it is worth it? From reading through a good deal of this thread it seems like a great entry level fatty but it also looks like a lot of folks paid less through retail


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

There have been times before when the Vinson has been gone and then has come back.

The Mongoose Argus is a higher end version of the Vinson, and when Nashbar has it's 25% off sales every few weeks, it's only $449 shipped:

Mongoose Argus Sport Fat Bike


----------



## MNrider8589 (Aug 25, 2016)

vid1900 said:


> There have been times before when the Vinson has been gone and then has come back.
> 
> The Mongoose Argus is a higher end version of the Vinson, and when Nashbar has it's 25% off sales every few weeks, it's only $449 shipped:
> 
> Mongoose Argus Sport Fat Bike


Sweet looking deal, I'll look into the Argus and probably wait it out a few weeks for that deal to come back around. What sets it ahead of the Vinson from a component standpoint? The Kenda's look nicer than the stocks on the Vinson. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MNrider8589 said:


> Sweet looking deal, I'll look into the Argus and probably wait it out a few weeks for that deal to come back around.


The 25% off sale will be in fine red font above the price on the Nashbar site.

Or sign up for their email list.



MNrider8589 said:


> What sets it ahead of the Vinson from a component standpoint? The Kenda's look nicer than the stocks on the Vinson. Appreciate the feedback!


Bigger brakes, Microadjust Post, Tires, 3 Frame Sizes, More Gears, lot's of......stuff.

Some of us started a thread here if you have specific questions:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/argus-fat-bike-masses-review-assembly-1019867.html

Don't want to clog up the Vinson thread with OT chatter....


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

MNrider8589 said:


> Maiden post!
> 
> Anyone able to confirm that the Vinson is no longer available through retailers? Looking to pick up my first fat bike and I saw a Vinson that looks like-new on CL for $500. Think it is worth it? From reading through a good deal of this thread it seems like a great entry level fatty but it also looks like a lot of folks paid less through retail


I think $500 is too much used. Now if it had some upgrades then maybe, but if its bone stock...nah.

You could always offer $350 and see what happens.


----------



## MNrider8589 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. I'll check out the other thread. I made a lower offer on the Vinson but no response yet. I think I'm gona wait for the argus to go on sale again and go for it


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

Any suggestions on crank bearings? I believe mine are shot. 
I can feel what seems like a cracking when I pedal. The pedals are brand new.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

Added a new set of bars.

Now I need a set of grips and a new seat. Any recommendations?


----------



## mimtnbiker (Sep 7, 2005)

Are people using the stock brake mount adapters when they upgrade their brakes? I bought a set of Avid Elixir 3 and tried the stock adapter and the caliper didn't have enough clearance on the outside circumference of the rotor. I tried the Avid 20IS adapter and the adapter was so wide that it dragged against the side of the rotor when I mounted it on the fork. Just wondering if anyone else had any issues?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I used stock adapters, but needed to use a bunch of washers to get the height right.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

You need this

Avid Disc Brake Mounting Bracket Stainless Bolts Is 20mm 160 Rear 180 Front | eBay


----------



## mimtnbiker (Sep 7, 2005)

I used the Avid 20mm IS bracket but it rubs against the rotor when mounted to the fork tab (see pics). I have a 2nd Vinson and it did the same thing. The stock bracket and Jak-7 brake fits fine though. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## beachpeople (May 21, 2015)

I wonder if this rim would fit a vinson.. Classic-Cycle | Alu rim 26 inch 132 mm 32 holes black matte | online kaufen

dreaming of future apache fatty slicks


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I think I have about 1/16" clearance with my hydraulic brake setup.
You may need to add a spacer on the axle.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

*RST renegade*

Yup


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

I've been having trouble with my gears and front brakes so I decided to take it to a LBS. After looking to over the found the front brake mount was not machined properly and the BB is to wide and will not allow the front derauller to switch to the smallest and largest sprocket with out rubbing. So a new BB is on order and they are looking for a new front brake mount. Also having them check all the bearings to make sure they have plenty of grease.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

RUBZERK said:


> I've been having trouble with my gears and front brakes so I decided to take it to a LBS. After looking to over the found the front brake mount was not machined properly


Shops see this all the time.

Every shop has this tool that re-machines the brake mounts:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBsqYnYj_sE


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Another (fat bike) newb here! Found a Vinson at my local Dick's, last one they had. In the process of ordering parts to get the bar width and saddle to bar dimensions I prefer. So far everything works, even the front derailleur... not for long though I bet. Mastic tape on the drive side chain stay as the paint seems to be very soft. 

Any recommendations for decent tires for year round use? Very rocky around here so they need to hold up to some abuse.

Also, what tire pressures for 200lb rider all geared up? What's a good tire gauge?

Thanks - chris


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

The airchecker duo head gauge by sks is the best Ive found.sks.Germany.com.I run 7 pounds of air on the trail and Im about 205lbs. my bike scott big jon fat bike has schwalbe 4.8 tires on it they are awesome but cost quite a bit.I had a vinson sold it to buy the scott fat bike but I had a great time riding the vinson.its a great bike for the money.congrats on yours !


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

@Luis_fx35:

How's the RST Renegade? Have you had a chance to ride a Bluto to compare the two?


----------



## Initial B (Sep 5, 2011)

RUBZERK said:


> Looking to change the color of the rim stripes. What width do I need?


I went with Surly 75mm. Works great


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone have long-term luck with tubeless with the stock 100mm rims?

I tried ZIPP Systems tape and foam, and gave up and have been using tubes. I am thinking of giving it one more try. Options are:

Ghetto tubeless: My concern is that if I buy a 24x2.125 tube and split it, it won't be wide enough for the 100mm rims. I am sure someone knows - is it wide enough?

Fatty Stripper + foam: They say they work on rims up to 105mm, so that should work. My concern is, well, I don't want to keep on sinking money into this bike when it may not work. FattyStripper, plus stems, plus sealant = $50 to find out that it may or may not work.

My tires are Vee SnowShoe XL studded.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

rsilvers said:


> Anyone have long-term luck with tubeless with the stock 100mm rims?
> 
> I tried ZIPP Systems tape and foam, and gave up and have been using tubes. I am thinking of giving it one more try. Options are:
> 
> ...


I asked my local shop about going tubeless. He said he'd sell me all the Stan's I wanted but his recommendation was tubes and to run over 10psi+ in 3 season conditions (rocky with areas of shale) and drop it down for snow riding. He said none of the styles he's tried or the stuff his customers have done have had the long term effectiveness of standard mtb tubeless. Sucks as I love tubeless on my 29er; Stan's Flow EX and Maxxis TR or Specialized 2bliss rated tires and they seat with a floor pump.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Anyone have long-term luck with tubeless with the stock 100mm rims?
> 
> I tried ZIPP Systems tape and foam, and gave up and have been using tubes. I am thinking of giving it one more try. Options are:
> 
> ...


My brother, another buddy of mine, and my own vinson all have about 300+ miles on a split tube setup. Weatherstripping next to the bead bed, then scotch transparent duct tape to hold the foam in place, then a 2.6 x 24 split tube (Q-tube brand). Its been every bit as reliable as my other bikes, and Ive ridden it as low as 4psi without problems. I tried bunch of times to get it to seal with tape only, but split tube has been the only way it works reliably.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Isn't a 26 inch tube too large for a split tube on a 26 inch wheel? People say to use a 20 or 24 so it stretches over with a tight fit.

How much did the 2.6 inch size extend over the rim?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> Isn't a 26 inch tube too large for a split tube on a 26 inch wheel? People say to use a 20 or 24 so it stretches over with a tight fit.
> 
> How much did the 2.6 inch size extend over the rim?


Youre right. It was a 24x2.6. I believe there was about a 1/2 to 5/8 to trim on each side once the tire was seated.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Yup


Hey is there a non tapered version of this fork or did you use an adapter headset?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

x3speed said:


> Hey is there a non tapered version of this fork or did you use an adapter headset?


Adapter headsets only work with zero stack headtubes. The vinson is a standard external headset. So , yes, I believe there is a straight steerer version of the RST renegade.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Good call, should have known that. Looking for one of these forks now.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Just set up new wheels for my Dad's. Borealis 80's with bud and Lou. Used fatty strippers to work it. Using adapters to fit hub spacing.








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I gave tubeless one more try. The first time I did Zipp Systems tape with two layers of pink Sil-Seal foam under it. It technically "worked," but it would burp out unless the pressure was kept up higher than I wanted. I got frustrated and put tubes back in.

A friend told me today that his Zipp-taped wheels burp unless he has 8-9 psi in them, which he is unhappy with as they bounce a lot. He is about 190 lbs and I am lighter. But his experiences reflect mine regarding loose-fit junk wheels with tape.

This time I did split-tube with these:

http://amzn.to/2hjZESY

I had to use one layer of pink foam to make them easy to seal, but they were *very* easy to seal with it. It just worked. The 20 inch tubes are a tight fit, but I could pull them over. Not sure if 24 would be better or worse. I think I like the tight fit as the tubes don't slide off when you are manipulating the tire into place. [[edited to add - the foam compressed and later I could not re-inflate a tire. Two layers seems like the way to go for my rims/tires.]]

Also since there is no direct-contact to aluminum, I used Green Slime, which is $5 per 16 oz instead of $16 for MTB sealant. Green Slime comes with a Shrader-core remover molded into the cap, so I put the Slime right into the valves (6 oz in each). [[[I later opened one wheel and the Slime was too thick to spread and was not really distributed - so I don't think it is appropriate unless maybe you use a whole 16oz per tire (if your tires are as big as mine). If I had a can of Fix-a-flat I would have tried it, but Stans or similar that is more fluid seems important to seal the sidewalls (normal nail punctures in a tire that Green Slime is made for is a different task than sealing sidewall-to-rim junctures)]]

These tubes are Schrader valve, so they won't work on Presta rims without drilling. I think the larger valve allowed me to get more air in quicker using my 150psi compressor.

My wheels are about 50 grams lighter each than when I had 540 gram tubes. That is not a lot, but if this works, the rolling resistance will be less, and I should be able to run lower pressure without fear of a snake-bite flat or without the real effect of the tubes not fully filling the volume inside the tire and leaving the sidewalls unsupported. I will carry a tube in case this fails, so I guess that makes it heavier in the end (vs carrying a patch kit).

Note that the foam goes under the split tube.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

rsilvers said:


> I gave tubeless one more try. The first time I did Zipp Systems tape with two layers of pink Sil-Seal foam under it. It technically "worked," but it would burp out unless the pressure was kept up higher than I wanted. I got frustrated and put tubes back i
> 
> A friend told me today that his Zipp-taped wheels burp unless he has 8-9 psi in them, which he is unhappy with as they bounce a lot. He is about 190 lbs and I am lighter. But his experiences reflect mine regarding loose-fit junk wheels with tape.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! If possible, please report how it works after a few rides.

Even if you save no weight, or end up heavier carrying a tube, its still so worth it. A good tubeless setup is so much better.

Lack of tubeless has kept me from using the Vinson on some longer rides. Im getting ready to swap some winter tires on my other fatty and was just thinking about doing this on the Vinson. I was looking at 24" tubes, but if 20" tubes arent stretched to thempoint where failure seems like a concern, I like that idea.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

The stock tubes that came with my Vinson were so oversized in diameter that I figured out that the squeak noise I was hearing each tire rotation was the tube buckling inside the tire. Also for some reason the factory tubes were just 380 grams, which is not normal. I bought a new tube, and it is 540 grams. Now true, the originals were "4 inch" tubes and my tires are 4.35 inches. But man, were those tubes junk. Literally not good enough to use. Anyone who is using normal 26 inch tubes in their fat bike also has a tube zig-zagging all over the place (yes, there are people who do that to save weight, and it is the worst idea ever).

I never tried 24" split tubes, so I am not sure if I would like them more or less than 20. The 20 were very tight, but that may be best because they didn't shift around when I mounted the tire. I wanted Presta tubes, but I didn't want to pay the $16 more per set they were when I was not sure if this would even work.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Had to reseat and add more goo. These new wheels are so light compared to stock. Talking lbs here. We are getting crazy snow in Chicagoans. Hoping to ride this tomorrow to test.








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Pkovo said:


> Thanks for this! If possible, please report how it works after a few rides.
> 
> Even if you save no weight, or end up heavier carrying a tube, its still so worth it. A good tubeless setup is so much better.


I woke up this morning and the front wheel was flat, and I had a 9am group ride. The Green Slime I thought I could use due to not having exposed aluminum was a failure because it was too thick or too cold. Maybe one can thin it with water or solvent. Maybe one could use twice as much. But the 6oz I used did not distribute in the wheel.










I mixed in my remaining Stan's, and tried to re-inflate. I could not get it re-inflated because the single layer of pink foam had compressed enough that I needed more of it. So I removed the split-tube and added a second layer. Then it inflated easily. I put 8 psi in each (tires are 4.35 inches wide when measured and I am 145 lbs) and went for a ride in the cold (16 degrees F when I started, 28 when I finished):

https://www.strava.com/activities/799668618

They worked well the entire ride. I didn't want to try lower pressure on a group ride, but will try 5 psi tomorrow.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey fellas,

Looking at finally getting some more snow appropriate tires for the fattie. Looking at Snowshoe XL F/R but I am open to other options that will fit the vinson.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am running studded SnowShoe XL. They seem to have a lot of rolling resistance. More than my KendaPro which were measured as having a real lot of rolling resistance. 

People say the 45N D5 studded are a lot better. I didn't want to spend $500 on tires to find out. 

My opinion is get studs or don't bother with a winter bike at all. Ice is just too scary to not have studs.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

rsilvers said:


> I am running studded SnowShoe XL. They seem to have a lot of rolling resistance. More than my KendaPro which were measured as having a real lot of rolling resistance.
> 
> People say the 45N D5 studded are a lot better. I didn't want to spend $500 on tires to find out.
> 
> My opinion is get studs or don't bother with a winter bike at all. Ice is just too scary to not have studs.


Most of what I am riding is deep powder, not really much ice up here. The Juggernauts did surprisingly well in the hardpack but not so much in the powder. Dont want studs for powder.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow - removing tubes will save 15-30 watts, depending on the psi that you run. I run 5/6 psi, so that is over 20 watts. That is a huge deal.

Fat Bike Tubeless Vs Tubes - Rolling Resistance


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

rsilvers said:


> I woke up this morning and the front wheel was flat, and I had a 9am group ride. The Green Slime I thought I could use due to not having exposed aluminum was a failure because it was too thick or too cold. Maybe one can thin it with water or solvent. Maybe one could use twice as much. But the 6oz I used did not distribute in the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer about the front going flat, but it could just be the use of slime vs. Stans. I don't know a lot about the different sealants, but before I went tubeless on my Surly, I read up a bit on it, and remember reading that Slime is quite different then something like Stans in the way it works. Something to the effect that Stans uses a silicon sealer, whereas slime has some kind of solid (cotton maybe) suspended in the liquid. I could be remembering it wrong, but the gist was use Stans not Slime. Then guys were making homemade sealants that they claimed worked even better than Stans.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking to do a 1x conversion. 
probably want a 28 or 30t front ring. 
What are the options for a 28t?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a north shore billet 28T 64 BCD ring thats been great. It mounts in the granny location and cantilevers over back towards the center to keep chainline reasonable.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

*Mongoose Vinson One Year and 1,800 miles later...*

































I've been pleasantly surprised with the versatility of this bike over the last year. It's stood up to the rigors of all four seasons in New England without a single complaint. I've logged a little over 4k miles in 2016, nearly half of it stolen from my road bike because this thing is just so much fun to ride ANYWHERE!

I've done very little to it other than adding clip on pedals, ergo grips, and some carbon fiber fenders to keep the debris off of me and out of the drivetrain. As if the bike wasn't enough of a conversation piece before... but the real fun begins when the dog and I head into the woods.

As an extra kudos to Pacific Cycles and especially Missy at Mongoose, their customer support is among the best I've ever experienced. I've purchased two more Vinson's this last month for the family!


----------



## jawabikeco-op (Aug 8, 2015)

Has anyone tried 29+ wheels in their Vinson? I'm looking at a set of wheels and tires from The House that would fit with a front hub swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

FatVinson said:


> I've done very little to it other than adding clip on pedals, ergo grips, and some *carbon fiber fenders* to keep the debris off of me and out of the drivetrain.


Can you provide some more details on the fenders?


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

danthemanohhyea said:


> Can you provide some more details on the fenders?


Sure thing. Check my post #927 for some other pics...
mongoose Vinson - Page 19- Mtbr.com

I don't think Ryan has any listed on eBay right now but I can tell you I paid $200 for them, they add very little weight to the bike, and I had to come up with the mounting points and hardware myself. That being said, I love 'em!


----------



## Zaff (Dec 27, 2016)

Just got my Vinson last Thursday. My first fat bike and it's great. Really impressed with the value here. Been mountain biking for 25 years or so and really liking this fat bike thing. Quick question, my tires have a nasty hop in them. Neither one is sitting on the rim evenly. Anybody else have this issue? I'm about to call pacific for replacement tires because this can't be right. Thanks.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably the tubes. I had two bad tubes and two warped rotors on mine. 

If you think it is the tubes, convert to tubeless. I didn't find the stock tires usable anyway so I would just order real tires.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Zaff said:


> Just got my Vinson last Thursday. My first fat bike and it's great. Really impressed with the value here. Been mountain biking for 25 years or so and really liking this fat bike thing. Quick question, my tires have a nasty hop in them. Neither one is sitting on the rim evenly. Anybody else have this issue? I'm about to call pacific for replacement tires because this can't be right. Thanks.


Use soapy water and take your time to sit the tires. It took me a while but it can be done. I hope you have a floor pump to make it less painful.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Zaff said:


> Just got my Vinson last Thursday. My first fat bike and it's great. Really impressed with the value here. Been mountain biking for 25 years or so and really liking this fat bike thing. Quick question, my tires have a nasty hop in them. Neither one is sitting on the rim evenly. Anybody else have this issue? I'm about to call pacific for replacement tires because this can't be right. Thanks.


Mine seated properly after 4 or 5 miles of trails. Lots of roots and tire pressures a bit lower than normal.


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

*Roots and Rocks*



yzedf said:


> Mine seated properly after 4 or 5 miles of trails. Lots of roots and tire pressures a bit lower than normal.


I'm still running tubes and I get at least one flat a week so I'm always taking the tires off to patch thorn holes. I have an air compressor which helps. The way I get the tire to seat correctly on the rim is to set the wheel on its side on a square milk crate with the open side of the crate facing up. I'll center the tire on the rim and then inflate it. When it's on its side the loose fitting tire doesn't shift as much.

Then I'll go chase our dog over roots and rocks.

Riding with Wellington yesterday!


----------



## FatVinson (Nov 2, 2015)

*Grammar*

I made a quick video of unboxing the new Vinson if anyone is interested. This is my third Vinson which I got so I could ride with my grown kids. There are some brain farts in my dialogue but it gives a basic idea of set up.






There are 7 videos in all.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Good stuff FatVinson!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my Bud and Lou mounted up. What a massive difference.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Tubeless?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

x3speed said:


> Tubeless?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I didnt go tubeless just yet. I dont seem to have a problem running 5-7 psi when in the deep snow. If I start getting flats Ill go tubeless.


----------



## Zaff (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'll have to give it another shot.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

@Zaff, I would just try an re-seat the tires as some have suggested. I would try dry first, and if no go, then soapy water. Ive had tires on and off a hanfulmof times, and in someninstances it took a couple attenpts and pretty high pressure to get them to seat evenly.

@Rsilvers, how is the 20" split tube tubeless setup with Stans holding up?


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

What is the bcd of the smallest chainring on the Vinson? I want to go 28t 1x8 11-34t. Have anyone found a 11-36 8 speed cassette?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Luis_fx35 said:


> What is the bcd of the smallest chainring on the Vinson? I want to go 28t 1x8 11-34t. Have anyone found a 11-36 8 speed cassette?


Look at Guitsboy's post from 2 weeks back. He's using a North Shore 64 BCD 28t ring

No go on the 11-36. I looked at that a while back. Plenty of options for 11-34 though. You could probably make an 11-36 if you tore down a 9 speed cassette and just use the 8 speed spacers. Likely not worth the effort.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Luis_fx35 said:


> What is the bcd of the smallest chainring on the Vinson? I want to go 28t 1x8 11-34t. Have anyone found a 11-36 8 speed cassette?


The BCD of the small ring is 64. North Shore Billet makes a nice 64 BCD 28T chainring that I'm using on my vinson.

I'm running an 11-speed 11-42 cassette, but the 10 speed stuff offers the same range at a much lower price. It probably wont cost as much as you think to go 1x10, considering you were already replacing the chainring and cassette anyway.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> The BCD of the small ring is 64. North Shore Billet makes a nice 64 BCD 28T chainring that I'm using on my vinson.
> 
> I'm running an 11-speed 11-42 cassette, but the 10 speed stuff offers the same range at a much lower price. It probably wont cost as much as you think to go 1x10, considering you were already replacing the chainring and cassette anyway.


+1...10sp stuff is pretty cheap right now. slx clutched derailer plus Zee shifter can be had for about $50 if you shop around. I saw the 28t ring mentioned for under $40 on amazon, and a wide range cassette (11-42) is $50-60. If your happy with a regular range up to 36, you can get a cassette for about 1/3 of that.

I have been looking at all this because I'm on the fence about what to do with my Vinson...build it up a little more, or sell it. I have two very similar fatbikes and don't need both, I just haven't been able to part with the Vinson.

I run 1X10 on my other one, and I really like it. Granted, my front ring is a 32 which is a little rough for crawling in deep snow, but for non-snow riding it's been perfect mated to an 11-42 cassette. The 42 lets me climb just about everything I encounter in drier conditions.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Just bought slx shifters and derailleurs on jenson for 45 bucks total. 2x10. Look at their clearance. It's hidden. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

x3speed said:


> Just bought slx shifters and derailleurs on jenson for 45 bucks total. 2x10. Look at their clearance. It's hidden.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Awesome deal. I run 10 speed slx on another bike and really like it.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

The slx was for my monster cross jones set up. You can get 10 for a song now. Funny how quickly things are out of style. How did we ever settle with 7 cogs??? Let along 8 or 9 or 10.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, I just got the shifters and derailleurs from jenson. Have anyone found any deals on 11-42t, 11-40t 10 speed cassettes?


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Since I'm upgrading to 10 speed I won't need the 28t 64bcd anymore. I'm looking into 96bcd 30t narrow wide chainring. Is this compatible with the Vinson or I need different chainring bolts.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322083582752


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Thanks guys, I just got the shifters and derailleurs from jenson. Have anyone found any deals on 11-42t, 11-40t 10 speed cassettes?


www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/like/291871658...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1146395856770

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/like/182388221...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1146429131078

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for the long links

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice, thanks


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

The Vinson and The Bullseye Monster


----------



## bqpqfb (Nov 29, 2015)

I bought the OneUp 30T from Jenson. I had to remove a small amount of metal from the crank arm for it to fit. I chose this ring because it came with the bolt shims that allowed me to use the stock bolts.


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

It seems my crank bearings are shot. Looking for part numbers to order whole new guts. 
Anyone got them or can head me in the right direction? I contacted mongoose 6 days ago. No answer


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

Does tubeless fix the bouncing resonance with the fat tires? I have 10.5psi in the tube now and its annoying, compliance is ok, traction is good, but I hate the bouncy bouncy. I tried setting up Nates on the stock rims tubeless and it wasn't working, the rim is too wide and it would take a perfect line up to possibly seat. I currently have a 4.5 jugger on the front and the nate on the rear.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

GRI said:


> It seems my crank bearings are shot. Looking for part numbers to order whole new guts.
> Anyone got them or can head me in the right direction? I contacted mongoose 6 days ago. No answer


I think this may fit. Vinson description says 100mm square taper. 164mm spindle should give enough room for a triple.
https://www.modernbike.com/origin8-100x164mm-square-taper-bottom-bracket

Can you measure your spindle?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

bbqmike said:


> Does tubeless fix the bouncing resonance with the fat tires? I have 10.5psi in the tube now and its annoying, compliance is ok, traction is good, but I hate the bouncy bouncy. I tried setting up Nates on the stock rims tubeless and it wasn't working, the rim is too wide and it would take a perfect line up to possibly seat. I currently have a 4.5 jugger on the front and the nate on the rear.


Have you tried lowering the tire pressure more? I'm no expert, and it depends on where/what you ride, but 10.5 sounds high.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

Pack66 said:


> Have you tried lowering the tire pressure more? I'm no expert, and it depends on where/what you ride, but 10.5 sounds high.


I have run less, but not sure how much, I would guess around 7, I finally got a gauge that can read low pressures. Less seems to make it worse, higher stops it, but rides like a brick. A tube is like a balloon in there, so it makes sense, just the tire casing I would imagine has far less "spring" to it.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Pack66 said:


> Have you tried lowering the tire pressure more? I'm no expert, and it depends on where/what you ride, but 10.5 sounds high.


Depends on terrain, rider weight and how aggressive of a rider they are. Around here 11-12psi is required for non-snow trail riding if you're in the 160-200lb range and go at a decent pace. If you get under 10 it's pinch flat city and torn up sidewalls. Same trails in the snow and 5-6psi is fine.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

yzedf said:


> Depends on terrain, rider weight and how aggressive of a rider they are. Around here 11-12psi is required for non-snow trail riding if you're in the 160-200lb range and go at a decent pace. If you get under 10 it's pinch flat city and torn up sidewalls. Same trails in the snow and 5-6psi is fine.


Hmm forgot about pinch flats, but that is a great point, I am 190 so I will need to be on the higher end of the spectrum. I'm going to the ghetto tubeless on the front with the 4.5 Jugg and see if it will seat, then I need to see if I can fit the 4.5 in the rear and still shift into 1st, last time I tried it was hitting the chain, or suck it up and get a narrower rear tubeless ready rim or wheel. ( I really hate the open bearing style hubs in these rims, but I ride it so little I don't want to dump too much $$ into it).


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

GRI said:


> It seems my crank bearings are shot. Looking for part numbers to order whole new guts.
> Anyone got them or can head me in the right direction? I contacted mongoose 6 days ago. No answer


how did you contact Mongoose, call 1 800 626 2811, they can send you a new bb


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

IMO Tubeless will definitely help. You can run way lower pressures without increasing rolling resistance appreciably. I weigh 230 and run maybe 9-10 psi on dry fast trail, and down as low as 3.5 psi in deep snow. At that weight I can easily bottom the rim out on dry pavement just by bouncing, so it's reserved for deep snow only. But as far as eliminating the bounce, there will always be a tradeoff between the bounce at high pressures, and excessive self-steer at lower pressures. Run what the conditions dictate.


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

I've had my Vinson for over a year and am looking to start doing some upgrades. A guys gotta tinker, right. Ordered pedals yesterday and would like to do some carbon fiber components on the cheap. Has anyone done this, have suggestions, I'm looking at seatpost, handle bars & stem, then I'm open for suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

The guys at Chinertown.com (not a fan of the name, but the forum is decent) recommend XMCarbonspeed for Chinese carbon parts. I decided to go another way, but when I broke a frame, I was close to buying a carbon frame from him. I think he makes forks, handlebars, etc.


----------



## GRI (Jul 4, 2016)

skota23 said:


> how did you contact Mongoose, call 1 800 626 2811, they can send you a new bb


Just got off the phone with them. They kept asking if I have the burgundy one or the blue one. I said it's white. It didn't show that color in their system and the sticker is off the bike. So I finally said burgundy. 26" tire. Part isn't available for 3-6 weeks.
It is a 100x160mm. Need it sooner though. Any help would be great


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

After a horrible chain drop/suck experience last week I decided to ditch the front derailleur and go with a 1x8 setup instead.

For now I have a 96bcd 30T narrow wide chainring up front and the stock cassette in back. I was not impressed with the chainring, it doesn't fit the stock cranks so I had to file down the chainring and the crank arms to get it to fit. Fitted with the logos facing in (I refuse to show off their name) the stock chainring bolts could be re-used, otherwise you'd probably need 6mm chainring bolts to fit properly.

The next issue was getting rid of the front derailleur itself. I hadn't dealt with a e-type mount before, but all it is is a bottom bracket spacer and derailleur mount combined into one goofy looking piece. To get it off you must remove the bottom bracket itself. Luckily my bike has only been used a few times as the drive side bottom bracket shell was installed dry! Plenty of light weight oil on the non-drive side, which is the part you take out first. I thought to myself, nice! Then I went to remove the drive side...










Once that was out it is a straight forward remove the derailleur mount and weird spacer and replace with two 2.5mm spacers. Clean everything up, anti-seize the bottom bracket threads and the shell threads and put it together, remembering to have those spacers in there.










A much cleaner look now, and no more fighting with stuck chains between the e-type mount and the granny ring!


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

I ordered the Canadian equivalent of the Vinson (Iron Horse Manto) from Amazon and received it yesterday. Assembly went ok except for one concerning issue. The chain rubs on the stock Juggernaut tire when in the two lowest rear cogs. Has anyone had this issue with the stock 4.0 tires? After reading this thread I though this bike could handle 4.8 tires, so I'm surprised this is happening to the 4.0 Juggs. I'm not sure how to handle this short of calling Pacific Cycle or taking it to the LBS to get their advice.

I have noticed the rear tire is slightly warped when it spins. Since it's new I assume the rim is still true but perhaps the tube or tire is warped. I still think it would rub without the warp, but the rubbing sound is certainly more prominent at certain parts on the tire which suggests warping or bulging. 

Any suggestions on how to diagnose cause of the problem? Would a bent derailleur hanger do this? Could the frame be bent? I have read that you can add spacers to the BB, anyone know if the Vinson/Manto's BB can accommodate spacers or be shifted outboard a few mm?

Thanks


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the tire properly seated? They do make bb spacers but verify the tire situation first I'd say.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

dernbiebs said:


> I ordered the Canadian equivalent of the Vinson (Iron Horse Manto) from Amazon and received it yesterday. Assembly went ok except for one concerning issue. The chain rubs on the stock Juggernaut tire when in the two lowest rear cogs. Has anyone had this issue with the stock 4.0 tires? After reading this thread I though this bike could handle 4.8 tires, so I'm surprised this is happening to the 4.0 Juggs. I'm not sure how to handle this short of calling Pacific Cycle or taking it to the LBS to get their advice.
> 
> I have noticed the rear tire is slightly warped when it spins. Since it's new I assume the rim is still true but perhaps the tube or tire is warped. I still think it would rub without the warp, but the rubbing sound is certainly more prominent at certain parts on the tire which suggests warping or bulging.
> 
> ...


When mounting 3.8 tires on the stock rims I found it very easy to have the tire NOT sit squarely on the rim, check that its seated correctly, if it seems to be, you might need to ride it a few times, the tires can hold a warped shape if they were folded before being mounted, but you can likely undo this with use. (or heat).

The 8spd setup should clear the large tire, I put a 10spd cassette on and a 4.5 with that does not give enough room, but even that's only in 1st gear.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Is wheel installed correctly? Double check. 

Is the tire seated properly all the around?

Is rim straight?

Spokes tight?

Wheel dished properly?

Frame straight?

Drive side crank arm mounted tight and straight?

A lot of stuff to check before adding bottom bracket spacers.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Indeed. Put the bike on the ground, then loosen and tighten the skewer. Wheel build may be an issue.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonder if the wheel needs to be dished more to the non-drive side, how much room is there between the tire and frame on both sides?


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

I took the bike to a couple shops today and they confirmed that the dish is good, as is the true of the rim. They also said the frame alignment is good. One shop said the derailleur was slightly bent so they adjusted that and I think that added a extra mm of spacing to the tire, but the chain does still touch the tire on some spots. Both shops couldn't understand why the manufacturer put 3 chainrings on a bike with rims 100mm wide.

Some fixes they suggested, though they admitted were not ideal, would be to purposefully put the dish out to move the rim a few mm away from the chain or to add a spacer to the bb. They also said that going to a 1x setup would eliminate the chain rub (1x was what I had wanted to do before I bought it anyway. One Up makes a 30T 96bcd nw chain ring, that should suffice right?).

I thought about sending it back to Amazon, but I called Amazon and they offered a partial refund. So I'm gonna keep it and ride it as is. I actually rode it this afternoon and after I got home I checked the clearance and its actually improved a bit. While not perfect, it's good enough now.

Thanks for all your help.

Bike rides great BTW. $435 (~$325 USD) all in. Don't think I'll beat that for a decent FB.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

$325? I thought it was $500 something last I checked.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

x3speed said:


> Indeed. Put the bike on the ground, then loosen and tighten the skewer. Wheel build may be an issue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


+1 on this. My first thought is one side wasnt fully seated in the dropout, but since you took it to a shop I would imagine this would have probably been one of the first thing they checked.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Tried to do a mid-snowstorm ride today. Front brake froze up in under a mile! Luckily it froze open so I could ride back to the truck. Trails were junk so I wasn't that bothered. The dog was annoyed, to say the least!


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

skota23 said:


> Wonder if the wheel needs to be dished more to the non-drive side, how much room is there between the tire and frame on both sides?


This too, but I would check the space from the rim to the frame on both sides to see if its the same.

Weird thought, but any chance you've got a 4.5" Jugg on there rather than a 4"?

The shop is right by the way, a 3x makes no sense on this bike. If 96bcd chainring is hard to find, may want tomlook at the Chainring Guitsboy used that mounts in the granny spot...not back too far in the thread.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Pack66 said:


> $325? I thought it was $500 something last I checked.


Amazon Canada had this bike for $509.99 when I bought it ($535 after tax), however they refunded me 20%, bringing the total cost do about $435. This is Canadian dollars. The USD conversion from $435 CAD is about $325 USD.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

Pkovo said:


> This too, but I would check the space from the rim to the frame on both sides to see if its the same.
> 
> Weird thought, but any chance you've got a 4.5" Jugg on there rather than a 4"?
> 
> The shop is right by the way, a 3x makes no sense on this bike. If 96bcd chainring is hard to find, may want tomlook at the Chainring Guitsboy used that mounts in the granny spot...not back too far in the thread.


I also wondered if it was the 4.5 Jugg (that'd be sweet) but it's not. I still don't know why I can't even have the stock 4.0's without chain rub, yet others on here are running 4.8s. Thinking I might just go 1x8 for now.

OneUp Components has their 96bcd nw chainrings on sale for $47 CAD. The lowest they go is 30T, which I think is what the stock middle chain ring is. I imagine I will be pushing the bike uphills a lot with the 30T chain ring and the 12-32T cassette. At least my legs will be stronger when it's time to ride dirt again. One of the shops said they could put on the SRAM NX 11spd drivetrain (shifter, derailleur, chain, cassette (11-42)) for $270 CAD. That's more than half the cost of the entire bike, but if I'm only running a 30T up front the extra range on the cassette may be worth it.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

I believe the north shore single ring that mounts in granny spot is abailable in 28.

You could also go 10 speed and probably shave nearly $100 off the single ring conversion price you were quoted and still have rhe 42 tooth ring on the cassette.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a 30 up front with a 11-42 10spd rear, I cannot make the 4.5 fit in the rear with this setup at the moment, but 4" tires are fine.

Here is yesterdays ride, I have the jugg 4.5 up front and a nate in the rear, had tons of grip.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

So my buddy came over last night to take a look at the chain rub. He wanted to measure the bottom bracket spacing on each side of the frame to see if it could be moved in/out. When he was trying to take the non-drive side crank arm off he cross threaded the crank thread with the crank pull tool. We were unable to get the crank off since the crank puller now threads in on an angle. I suppose this crank is garbage now? Any idea what it might cost to get Pacific to send me a new crank arm. I don't suppose it'll be free since it was my fault. Would a thread chaser tool fix this?


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

dernbiebs said:


> So my buddy came over last night to take a look at the chain rub. He wanted to measure the bottom bracket spacing on each side of the frame to see if it could be moved in/out. When he was trying to take the non-drive side crank arm off he cross threaded the crank thread with the crank pull tool. We were unable to get the crank off since the crank puller now threads in on an angle. I suppose this crank is garbage now? Any idea what it might cost to get Pacific to send me a new crank arm. I don't suppose it'll be free since it was my fault. Would a thread chaser tool fix this?


They might, square taper crank arms are pretty cheap to begin with, that crank is nothing special. I don't know the thread of that, but in theory it could probably be fixed.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

Got a great shot on todays ride, no video, forgot the chesty, would have been boring anyway, damn powder has NO traction, now I understand why they need groomers in the mid west!


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

interesting about the chain rub. When I had my Vinson I put a 20T granny on it and switched to 10 speed in back. I got rid of the e-type FD and used a problem solvers direct mount bracket. So I was running 3x10 and Vee Bulldozers and even then I only had the slightest rub in only the 20-36 gear combo.


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been searching around trying to find some inexpensive carbon fiber handlebars & seatpost but really not finding much. I've been considering going through Amazon but I'd love to hear some feedback. So if anyone knows of some good deals or has feedback on Amazon carbon fiber parts, please let me know!


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Check out Chinertown.com. it's a forum about Chinese carbon bike parts. Xmiplay.com and Xmcarbonspeed.com are two highly thought of vendors over there. 

Almost bought a frame from Peter at Xmcarbonspeed, ended up getting a killer deal on a Trek from my LBS that I couldn't walk away from.


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

I did check that site out over the weekend & like you said peter is a go to guy. I'll save that as a backup if I can't find anything else!


----------



## HotRodHudson (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone checked & listed the weights of the various components on the Vinson? I've seen them on the Dolomite but not the Vinson.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

*4.5 does fit with a 10spd setup*

So have to admit some misinformation here, short way: the Jugg 4.5 does fit with the 10spd setup currently (1x on the front in the big ring spot, which needs to change).

Long version: My friend bought the bike and did the 10spd swap, said the 4.5 didn't fit, now hes the type of guy that is right about mechanical stuff 98% of the time, he even set it up with 9 gears last winter to make it work. I don't know what is different now, but I attached a pic of the clearance and its pretty good still.









Next project is putting the 1x gear on the small ring, chainline in 1st is horrible, looks like the small ring will have much better offset. I need a 28 or 26


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

Luis_fx35 said:


> The Vinson and The Bullseye Monster


i was wondering if you could tell me the dimensions of the fork and/or put a link of where you purchased the fork from i am interested in getting the RST for my bike?


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

I got mine and my brother's on eBay. The seller name is CRCCYCLE and I think he has one fork left with a thru axle hub included. The fork specs are listed on the description. You'll need a new 32hole rim because the Vinson has 36h wheels. I would contact RST USA and ask where to get the fork just in case u have to return it or to use the warranty.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Very recently a guy posted a photo of a RST renegade for non-tapered frames in the Gravity Bullseye Monster thread. Maybe he got it somewhere else and cheaper.


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Very recently a guy posted a photo of a RST renegade for non-tapered frames in the Gravity Bullseye Monster thread. Maybe he got it somewhere else and cheaper.


could i just use the hub that comes on the vinson and for go buying a new front rim?


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

also can you run a 4.8 tire with the RST?


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

does anyone know if you can run a 100mm rim on an RST renegade?


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

If the RST fork is designed for a through axle, then no, you can't use the stock hub.

I can't see why a 100mm rim would not work.


----------



## littlereddog (Jan 11, 2016)

I know that guy. I think he got it here: RST FORKS Renegade Fat Bike Fat Bike 26" Threadless 1-1/8" 260mm Post Disc Alumi | eBay

And yes, he did get it cheaper. Of course he had to write to the seller and ask if the fork was the straight or tapered because the ad isn't very good, but, sure enough, it's the straight.


----------



## littlereddog (Jan 11, 2016)

noobvinson said:


> does anyone know if you can run a 100mm rim on an RST renegade?


I'm sure you can, it's huge. But there are a couple things you need to keep in mind. The Vinson has a 135mm QR hub with 100mm rims. The Renegade will only work with a 150 thru axle hub. So, you will need to get a new hub, cut your old one out, and rebuild the wheel. And if you own a Vinson like me, you're probably cheap like me, and that is an expensive solution. $100 for the hub $70 for new spokes and $50 for the build. You can buy a whole new set for that. It won't be 100 mm. Which in my opinion is a good thing. I've ridden on 100s, I've ridden on 80s, I've ridden on 65s and I've ridden on 50s. I prefer the 65s on snow and sand. And I'm not a small man. At least 250# depending on how long it's been since my last meal. You might get some extra floatation with the 100s, but the added rolling resistance is horrible. And it's going to be a very limited snow texture and temperature where the 100s will be better. You're not going to ride on soft powder with 100s and you can ride on groomed snow with 50s. So somewhere in between there, you will find some usefulness for your 100s. But, they will always have high rolling resistance and horrible self steer, no matter what you are riding on. Just buy the renegade and a 65 150mm thru axle hub. Here you go, get this set for your bike. You'll love it. I do:
Fat Bike Wheelset 190mm R 150mm F 10 Speed 65mm Rims 26x4.0 double Wall rims | eBay


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

I ordered this yesterday for my vinny. I can't wait! https://lunacycle.com/luna-lander-fat-suspension-fork-for-sondors/ 5" travel air fork. Bluto quality. made for 1 1/8 straight steerers


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

How can that be so cheap??


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any pictures of that Luna Cycle fork? How do you like it so far?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Ordered one. Its on the way

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think calling it "bluto quality" is certainly taking a few liberties. This thing weighs 50% more than a bluto, so it's most likely steel. Still, if it performs well, it may be worth the extra 2 lbs on the front end for some people. I'm curious about how it rides, of course, but not curious enough to roll the dice on an unknown product. Who knows, maybe its a decent fork and the weight was severely overstated. We can dream, cant we?


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

1.8 lbs more, for something that will fit 1 1/8 straight steer bikes, is not a huge amount. I will make a huge difference for the Vinson, Dolomite, Hitch, and a whole host of other bikes. The ad probably should say "Bluto like" quality. Under 200 bucks for an air fork, with remote lockout, is great in my book. Nobody else is knocking down the doors with an economical and decent fork. I am sure it won't be for everyone, but it will make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Cmouta (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello! I've been following this thread for a while and picked up my first bike as an adult, the mongoose Vinson last year with hopes of new england trail riding and specifically snow riding. Tried my bike out yesterday in deep snow, 5psi, and got about 15 feet and was pretty discouraged. I don't know anything about bicycles or tube/tubeless setups but I'm pretty mechanically inclined and willing to change tires seasonally. I'm guessing I just need more aggressive tires, probably studded. Are tires like the studded snowshoe XL a tube tire that can be run as tubeless or do I need to look elsewhere for an easy replacement? It seems like it takes some effort to get tubeless tires to hold which I'm not currently not interested in attempting. I'd rather pay a little more and know I have traction than worry about it as a very inexperienced rider. Any reccommendations? Just looking to do some easy riding, not looking for max speed. Thanks! Apologies in advance if these are naive questions, I've tried to do as much research as I can but most articles seem to assume you already know something about what you're looking at.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Cmouta said:


> Hello! I've been following this thread for a while and picked up my first bike as an adult, the mongoose Vinson last year with hopes of new england trail riding and specifically snow riding. Tried my bike out yesterday in deep snow, 5psi, and got about 15 feet and was pretty discouraged. I don't know anything about bicycles or tube/tubeless setups but I'm pretty mechanically inclined and willing to change tires seasonally. I'm guessing I just need more aggressive tires, probably studded. Are tires like the studded snowshoe XL a tube tire that can be run as tubeless or do I need to look elsewhere for an easy replacement? It seems like it takes some effort to get tubeless tires to hold which I'm not currently not interested in attempting. I'd rather pay a little more and know I have traction than worry about it as a very inexperienced rider. Any reccommendations? Just looking to do some easy riding, not looking for max speed. Thanks! Apologies in advance if these are naive questions, I've tried to do as much research as I can but most articles seem to assume you already know something about what you're looking at.


As much snow as we got here in CT (a foot here in Hebron) you won't be able to ride until the trails get packed down, preferably by snowshoers. Anything under3-4" doesn't require anything other than lower tire pressures (I use 9f/10r with kenda juggernaut pro 4.5" with tubes during summer, and 4-5psi for snow with same tires) than normal. An accurate gauge is key. It's also dependent on the type of snow that we get, the super fluffy powder we just got is horrible to bike in as it compacts down so far when you try to ride on it.


----------



## Cmouta (Feb 12, 2017)

yzedf said:


> As much snow as we got here in CT (a foot here in Hebron) you won't be able to ride until the trails get packed down, preferably by snowshoers. Anything under3-4" doesn't require anything other than lower tire pressures (I use 9f/10r with kenda juggernaut pro 4.5" with tubes during summer, and 4-5psi for snow with same tires) than normal. An accurate gauge is key. It's also dependent on the type of snow that we get, the super fluffy powder we just got is horrible to bike in as it compacts down so far when you try to ride on it.


Thanks for the input! It's tough to balance expectations without really knowing the limits of equipment and trying to keep the budget somewhat reasonable for a beginner experience.

I've been thinking about going to Race Brook Tract in Orange but I've been worried about not reading the conditions properly with respect to my bike's ability and having to return home in defeat. Nobody wants to be the noob with the ridiculous looking bike falling over every 10 feet!


----------



## momikey (Aug 6, 2014)

Cmouta said:


> Thanks for the input! It's tough to balance expectations without really knowing the limits of equipment and trying to keep the budget somewhat reasonable for a beginner experience.
> 
> I've been thinking about going to Race Brook Tract in Orange but I've been worried about not reading the conditions properly with respect to my bike's ability and having to return home in defeat. Nobody wants to be the noob with the ridiculous looking bike falling over every 10 feet!


As Yzdef said, powder in excess is no good for fatbikes like it is for some other winter sports. A person at my LBS told me that fatbikes are great when ski conditions are not, they were correct. So powder days I ski/or snow shoe the trails I want to ride when things stiffen up/get packed down. Also they groom near me which basically gives a 6 foot wide trail.

I remember going out when I first got my bike and went out to a state park with 8" of fresh powder cause I thought it would be no biggie, that was a mistake. So I know where you are coming from. Luckily though, most areas don't get fresh snow every day of the week so you'll be able to ride pretty often in the winter if you find the right spot.

So check locally for a place that grooms or get some snowshoes and some friends with more snow shoes and start making your path! Tubeless won't be a big factor with whats going on but I'm pretty sure tires would be worth upgrading down the road. The stock ones should help get you started though.


----------



## dseltz (Apr 20, 2017)

Any reports on the Luna Cycle fork?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

*Luna*



dseltz said:


> Any reports on the Luna Cycle fork?


I have one but have not even unboxed it yet. Crazy busy at work right now.


----------



## dseltz (Apr 20, 2017)

OK, thanks.

@steve1324 steve1324, did you get a chance to try the Luna fork?


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

dseltz said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> @steve1324 steve1324, did you get a chance to try the Luna fork?


Have no yet. Have Chinese air fork on right now. No remote lockout. Bought before Luna came out with theirs. Much better than the cheap coil fork. Very happy so far. Just got an air shock pump. I will be playing with pressures. Several have gotten it on an electric bike site. No complaints. I saw a hole a little to late while riding, and thought i am ****ed. The fork and soft tire pressure ate it up. The fork gives a little more trail as well.. Looking forward to the Luna. More travel.


----------



## dseltz (Apr 20, 2017)

Which Chinese air fork?


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

*air fork*



dseltz said:


> Which Chinese air fork?



Spartan 200 bucks. Same price as the Luna fork.. I think the Luna fork. I like the build quality of the Luna. And I like that it came from a US vendor. A place to ask questions and get parts.Also supporting US jobs.


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gave my son the Vinson. 2X, hydraulics, carbon bars, jumbo Jim snakeskin.He is on cloud nine.Just gave away the best bike I have ever owned.Luna fork will either go on a mid drive Dolomite or a 16" Argus. Argus insane 403 dollar deal on Amazon.


----------



## littlereddog (Jan 11, 2016)

*Luna Fork Delivered Today*



dseltz said:


> Any reports on the Luna Cycle fork?


I'll be trying it out this weekend. First impressions, it looks nice. As nice as the straight steerer RST Renegade I have. Has a remote lock-out. About the same weight as the RST. Narrower crown, so it will likely fit on older bikes that don't have the curved downtube (like the GBM Monster). I think I'm going to like it. No need for a new front hub.


----------



## littlereddog (Jan 11, 2016)

*Luna Installed*



dseltz said:


> Any reports on the Luna Cycle fork?


Installed it and tried it out.

The crown is smaller than say the RST Renegade. It will be a close (but not impossible) fit with the 100 mm stock rim. I put the rim on it and there is some clearance, but I doubt the rim with as 5 inch tire would fit very well. Because the crown is smaller, it will likely work with the older straight downtube bikes. It works with my Gravity Bullseye Monster, but keep in mind, I have the 22 inch GBM and a new bottom cup on the headset that provides a little more clearance. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if it will work stock on other GBMs of other sizes. There is a fair amount of clearance.

It feels a lot like the RST Renegade in both weight and quality. Maybe a little lighter than the Renegade. Seems to have pretty good shock absorption. Works way better than the cheap Chinese spring only fork (I have one of those as well). I'm a novice at best, when it comes to fork set-up and pickiness, I just need something to take the bumps out of the horse hoof prints in the ground, so I can't comment on precise rebound and dampening settings, but it will work for some bumpy trails.

Remote lockout works great.

The steerer tube is shorter than the Renegade. But, it will fit on my 22 inch GBM with one medium sized spacer. So, it should fit almost any bike.

I don't have a star fangled nut tool, so I messed that up a little. You may want to have your LBS install that for you if you are particular.

It has a warning sticker saying not to use it for downhill and hard core riding. I think that's just the lawyers. It seems to be similar build quality to the Renegade. I can't see the internal seals and what not, but I can't imagine they would make it unsuitable for similar types of riding.

In conclusion, I traded my Renegade off of my GBM for this, and I suspect it will stay that way. My Vinson (my loaner bike) will get the Renegade.

Hopefully this will inspire a real expert to buy the fork and try it out with a better review than this one. But for me, it's a keeper.

[update] It doesn't like the cold. Get it to around 35 F and it basically won't move. It becomes just a heavy fixed fork. Otherwise, after probably 200 to 300 miles, I love it. Works great. I've ridden on some pretty rocky trails with it as well.


----------



## bbqmike (Jan 5, 2016)

If anyone is looking for one, I'm going to get rid of mine since I never ride it, send me a PM, its got good brakes, 1x setup, etc, I'll send you the full details.


----------



## dseltz (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed review! It seems like the Luna might be tight for my 4.8" Lou and Buds. If anyone tries the Luna's on their Vinson it would be interesting to hear what the added weight does to the front end.


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

I notice that the stock fork flexes/stutters under braking . Is this common in rigid forks or is the fork on the Vinson particularly flexy? Also, the brakes are very noisy. They stop great, but are there any tips to make them run quieter?


----------



## TnNick058 (Jul 6, 2017)

I purchased one of these yesterday for $186 out the door. I was looking for a [email protected] se bike because that's what my wife has and it seems to be a really nice bike. After reading through this thread it seems that I can make the Vinson into a pretty nice ride. We are both new to mountain biking and fat tire bikes. We do more bmx riding as our son races bmx. 

After assembling the bike I rode down the road and the left shifter broke on it. That's kind of disappointing. I'm goint to see if I can get partial money back to go towards fixing it. 

What are the first mods that need to be done to this bike to keep it reliable? And what brand shifters are y'all using?

Hopefully I got a good starting platform to mod when I want to and not have to constantly "fix" this bike.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

TnNick058 said:


> I purchased one of these yesterday for $186 out the door. I was looking for a [email protected] se bike because that's what my wife has and it seems to be a really nice bike. After reading through this thread it seems that I can make the Vinson into a pretty nice ride. We are both new to mountain biking and fat tire bikes. We do more bmx riding as our son races bmx.
> 
> After assembling the bike I rode down the road and the left shifter broke on it. That's kind of disappointing. I'm goint to see if I can get partial money back to go towards fixing it.
> 
> ...


First, where did you find it for $186???

Second, your first move should probably be to replace the brake levers. The previous owner of my bike swapped over to a set of Avid DB1 hydraulic brakes. I am not amazed by them, but they certainly DO work without question.

My next upgrade is going to be wheels and a carbon fork. I really want to run tubeless, but don't want to waste my time with the non-tubeless friendly wheels on the bike right now.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

danthemanohhyea said:


> First, where did you find it for $186???
> 
> I really want to run tubeless, but don't want to waste my time with the non-tubeless friendly wheels on the bike right now.


Seriously, Ill buy a couple spares for that price!!!

Split tube, and dont look back. Tubeless is a game changer, and split tube has proven reliable over two full winters now, and the occasional summertime beach ride.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Dang that's an amazing price 

Tires and brakes 

And go from there!


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> Split tube, and dont look back.


You accomplished this on the stock 100mm wheels?
What tubes did you use? I tried to find a set of 24x2.4-2.75 presta "Q-tubes" locally, but had zero luck.. Ordering online they were ridiculously expensive..


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I did use the 24x2.75 Q tubes, I bought a bunch when price point was in its death throws.

I think bike bling has the best pricing at the moment, though you may want to load up on other consumables to meet the 50 minimum for free shipping. I had better luck with truckerco sealant over stans. Ive since switched over all my bikes. Also, I added some foam weatherstripping just to the inside of the bead seat, and covered the beadseat and foam with flexible transparent duct tape. This just adds a bit of bead seat width, a little extra diameter, and tightens the seal. Ive done the stock tires, Vee bulldozers, and On-One floaters with this method, and they're all working great. There are 3 vinsons in our core group of riders, and all are using this method.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

Good to know, thanks!
If I can ever get my hands on a set of tubes for a reasonable price I'll give it a shot.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Where did you buy it 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TnNick058 (Jul 6, 2017)

Got it at a local liquidation place. It was new in the box. I've been doing quite a bit of reading in this thread but not sure that I u see stand what a split tube is. This is all new to me. When purchasing new shifters do I need to do new derailleurs also?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

TnNick058 said:


> Got it at a local liquidation place. It was new in the box. I've been doing quite a bit of reading in this thread but not sure that I u see stand what a split tube is. This is all new to me. When purchasing new shifters do I need to do new derailleurs also?


You got a good deal. If you just need a replacement shifter, youll be looking for a SRAM x4 shifter, and I wouldnt pay more than a few bucks for it. Its old technology now, so you should be able to find one cheap.

Many people have upgraded to 1x10 or 1x11 gearing. Basically, youre replacing teh drivetrain with a single gear up front (no front derailleur) and replacing the shifter, derailleur and cassette with 10 or 11 speed wide range parts. Its one of the best upgrades you can do. The only reason I bring it up is that it would negate the need to replace the x4 shifter.

Split tube refers to a method of "tubeless conversion" in which the tube is split open so that the tube overhangs both sidewalls, and the tire is mounted agaist it. The tire casing is holding the pressure instead of an inner tube. It results in a much more supple feel, and allows very low tire pressures for riding snow and sand.

Plenty of info in this thread, but you may have to read it over a few times to absorb it all. Theres a lot to digest.


----------



## TnNick058 (Jul 6, 2017)

Will I be able to leave the rear gearing like it is now and just swap to a single gear up front? If so what tooth and style gear do I need?


----------



## Anvil_X (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm running a Shimano Deore in the back as a 1X9 setup. the front derailleur is still there, but only because it is a pain in the butt to remove without the right tools. 

32T front cog.

my next upgrade will be to swap out the wheels for a 29+ with 29X3 Knards.

I use this bike for caribou/moose/wolf/bird hunting. It only comes out of my house when I intend to kill some food. I actually use a road bike during winter now, because I cannot rationalize buying studded fat tires when I intend to replace the wheels anyways.

also, replace the brakes. after two years of this bike, I swore off of QR stem/disc brake combo. I only do disc brakes on thru-axle bikes. but since you can't exactly retrofit a bike into a thru-axle or run regular brakes, at least get good brakes.


----------



## mnormand (Dec 11, 2009)

*Need help with Vinson crankset replacement please*

Hey gang, I would like to ask for some help here..

Recently on a trail ride, my drive side pedal came loose. I hand tightened it best I could to get back, but screwed up the threads somehow. At home tightened back up, but now the pedal is slightly off square and crooked. Guess I'll need new crank arms or sets.

I'm not very knowledgeable about this, and just to make sure my LBS does this fairly and properly, what are my options? 
Looking for a budget (maybe even used?) solution hopefully.

Someone mentioned square taper replacement set? Is that just the arms and not the guts/bearing set? 
The specs of the current crank are: Crank:	Alloy 24/34/42

So concept is to pull the current arms off, remount the three sprockets on new drive side arm, then remount both new square taper arms?

So stocks on bike now are not square taper arms already? I'm kinda confused by this, sorry!

Thanks much ahead of time.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

Your bike (assuming it is stock) has a square taper crankset.
The bottom bracket has a square peg on each side that is slightly tapered (hence the name).

Your crankset will consist of two arms, the drive and non drive side. They have a matching taper so that as they're pressed on, they fit very tightly.

Now, to answer your question, a replacement square taper crankset which is similar to yours is all you need. The bottom bracket does all the fat bike specific stuff (width, mainly)

I believe the crankset on our bikes is a cheapo Shimano-like crankset. If you take it to a shop they should be able to source you a replacement.
A replacement should be around $30-40 and consist of both arms, with the drive arm having the chainrings.

If I had to guess, you likely put the pedals in on the wrong sides, causing the threads to strip out.
I used to see this all the time a the shop I worked at.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mnormand (Dec 11, 2009)

danthemanohhyea said:


> Your bike (assuming it is stock) has a square taper crankset.
> 
> If I had to guess, you likely put the pedals in on the wrong sides, causing the threads to strip out.
> I used to see this all the time a the shop I worked at.
> ...


Ok that helped a lot! Thanks very much! No... the pedals were definitely correct side, apparently I just didn't torque that right side enough. I was hammering on trail muddy section when it came very loose and boogered the threads.

Appreciate that clear reply, thanks again.


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Which color Vinson looks best, the white or burgundy?

Any other difference between the two bikes besides the colors? 

One better then the other?

Looks like the white Vinson has better tires than the burgundy model?

Thanks.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

mnormand said:


> ........ I was hammering on trail muddy section when it came very loose and boogered the threads.


There is a chance that your shop has a pedal tap which they could use to clean up the bad threads. Otherwise you'll need to order a new crankset.


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the White & Burgundy Vinson bikes?

I've heard the white model is the better choice?


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

The white Vinson frame has more tire clearance


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Do they both have the same size frame?

Amazon has the white listed as 26"/16"/ Small and the burgundy listed as 26"/18"/ Medium.

Don't want to order the white and end up with a small frame.


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Can someone with a white 18" Medium Vinson tell me the measurement from the ground to the top of the seat tube on the frame?


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

Is there anyone alive on this forum?


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats kind of a strange measurement, but its Approx 28" on mine with the stock 4" juggs. Was sold as a Medium (only size) and I would say its a touch bigger than my other medium sized frames....though Ive never measured.

I have a KHS fork on mine but axle to crown is very close to stock so I dont thinknit effects that measurement


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Fun way to explore OBX



[U


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

The white Vinson has an 18 inch frame, so Amazon is wrong. This is not unusual. My advice is that before you believe Amazon's specs, look elsewhere on the net to confirm them. The Vinson's measurements are available on numerous websites.

You'll get a medium frame, which measures at around 18 inches, unless something has changed since I ordered my Vinson.

Scott



Log Home said:


> Do they both have the same size frame?
> 
> Amazon has the white listed as 26"/16"/ Small and the burgundy listed as 26"/18"/ Medium.
> 
> Don't want to order the white and end up with a small frame.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

My 2017 Vinson expert


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Didn't know they made an expert version.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like a truck









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Are those the stock 100mm wheels? How's the tire clearance on the fork? All psi?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope. Borealis fr80 nontubeless. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Max psi right now around 4mm on fork. Plenty in the rear. At 10 psi, tons on both accounts

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Im running the bud/ lou 4.8 on 100mm rims. Curious if anyone has tried that with the luna fork? I don't "need" a fork, but i do tend to get air from time to time and a little extra travel might help. 
Is the luna fork really not serviceable at all?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

I have it. Not light, 7.2 lbs. But it is as nice as the Bluto

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dernbiebs (Nov 24, 2016)

This thread hasn't seen a lot of action lately. Just wondering if most of you have moved on from your Vinsons, or are y'all still riding them?

I've put in a lot (too much?) of money into my Ironhorse Manto (Canadian equivalent of Vinson) and I'm curious for you guys who have upgraded your Vinsons if you are satisfied with the upgrades and the end result? Do you have any regrets throwing money at this bike? Are there limitations/issues with this bike that you've found since purchasing/upgrading?

For me I've spent about $1200 CAD (~$950 USD) all in on my bike, which includes 2 wheelsets, and 3 sets of tires (one set is studded). 
Notable upgrades include:
- Dillinger 5 studded tires (which cost more than the bike itself!)
- RaceFace Aeffect cranks and bottom bracket
- Race Face Ride stem
- Blackspire Snaggletooth chainring
- BB7 brakes with Speed Dial 7 levers
- SLX 1x10

Wheels, headset, fork, seat and seatpost and handle bars are the only stock components. 

I should also note that Pacific Cycle sent me a brand new set of wheels as the original front wheel had a stripped bolt mount on the front hub for the disc rotor, and rather than send a new hub to lace up, they sent an entire new wheel. Their replacement wheel didnt match the color of my bike, so they sent a matching rear wheel, making it a complete set. I still run the original wheel with 5 out of 6 bolts on the rotor and the 6th torqued as much as I can before it spins loosely. If I blow through the original hubs I have that second wheelset waiting as a replacement. Or I might sell the wheels to recoup some of the money I put into the bike. I also have another set of Juggernauts that Pacific Cycle sent me. Pacific Cycle warranty dept is fantastic btw.

Spec-wise this bike is superior in many ways to many entry level name brand fat bikes, at least on paper. A couple of drawbacks I've found are the straight steer head tube, QR hubs and the flexy fork. I also wish the wheels were tubeless ready out the box. 

All told I really like this bike. I'll admit that I often wonder what a "proper" fat bike would ride like, maybe something lighter, and suspension would be nice too. I also sometimes wonder if I wasted a bunch of money upgrading this thing. At the end of the day though, this bike suits my needs (primarily snow riding and bikepacking) and is fun to ride.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Was rocking mine all weekend in 12" of fresh...


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Still riding mine


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

Taking mine for a spin this morning in central NJ. Last hurrah for it in mostly stock form (swapped seat and pedals already)

Next step is to add a few mods. I’ve got the Luna fork, brand x dropper and avid brake levers to put on. 

I’d really like new pads and calipers but I need to dig through this thread for the recommendations.


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

*my build*



dernbiebs said:


> This thread hasn't seen a lot of action lately. Just wondering if most of you have moved on from your Vinsons, or are y'all still riding them?
> 
> I've put in a lot (too much?) of money into my Ironhorse Manto (Canadian equivalent of Vinson) and I'm curious for you guys who have upgraded your Vinsons if you are satisfied with the upgrades and the end result? Do you have any regrets throwing money at this bike? Are there limitations/issues with this bike that you've found since purchasing/upgrading?
> 
> ...


2015 Mongoose Vinson
Carver O'Beast CF fork
FSA Pig DH Pro headset
90mm CF wheelset w/ 9zero7 hubs - tubeless
Origin8 Captiv8ter 26"x3.5" tires
RaceFace Next SL Crankset w/ 2x10 Wick Werks 24t/38t Chainrings
RaceFace 100mm BSA30 BB
SRAM XO grip shifters 2x10
SRAM XX 10speed Rear Derailleur w/ Wheels Mfg. #27 Derailleur Hanger
SRAM XO 2x10 Front Derailleur w/ Origin8 Direct Mount Adaptor 
SRAM XG1099 10speed cassette 11t/36t
SRAM PC1091R 10speed chain
Avid Juicy Ultimate SL Mag disk brakes - 200mm front / 160mm rear
Easton MonkeyLite DH CF bar
30mm stem
CF 300mm 0 offset seatpost
CF Saddle
RockBros Mag/Ti pedals 
CF seatpost clamp
25lbs


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtnbiker012 said:


> 2015 Mongoose Vinson
> Carver O'Beast CF fork
> FSA Pig DH Pro headset
> 90mm CF wheelset w/ 9zero7 hubs - tubeless
> ...


3.5 tires aint fat lol!


----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys any idea what the head tube angle is on a Vinson?


----------



## mtnbiker012 (Oct 26, 2015)

skamatt23 said:


> 3.5 tires aint fat lol!


They are on 90mm rims - lol


----------



## TPI_Elky (Jul 11, 2016)

TPI_Elky said:


> Taking mine for a spin this morning in central NJ. Last hurrah for it in mostly stock form (swapped seat and pedals already)
> 
> Next step is to add a few mods. I've got the Luna fork, brand x dropper and avid brake levers to put on.
> 
> I'd really like new pads and calipers but I need to dig through this thread for the recommendations.


Got the mods all in a few weeks ago. I've taken it for a few rides but mostly just around the yard.



















After reading about forks, I think I have an old Luna fork. Seems to be a spring with little to no dampening. Tops out every time I pick up the front wheel.

Still getting used to the dropper.


----------



## wlindsey (Mar 15, 2014)

*Swapping out with 29+ wheels?*



Anvil_X said:


> I'm running a Shimano Deore in the back as a 1X9 setup. the front derailleur is still there, but only because it is a pain in the butt to remove without the right tools.
> 
> 32T front cog.
> 
> ...


I just moved away from snow in Utah to no snow in southern California. Can I (should I?) swap out with a 29+ wheelset? If so, could it be one like I see on bike's direct? I'm not well versed enough technically to figure this stuff out. Thanks!

bikes direct offers a wheel/tire set for 29+
PAIR of 29 PLUS FatBike WTB TCS Tubeless Compatible Wheels + FREE Tires: VeeRubber TraxFatty 29x3 inch


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

wlindsey said:


> I just moved away from snow in Utah to no snow in southern California. Can I (should I?) swap out with a 29+ wheelset? If so, could it be one like I see on bike's direct? I'm not well versed enough technically to figure this stuff out. Thanks!
> 
> bikes direct offers a wheel/tire set for 29+
> PAIR of 29 PLUS FatBike WTB TCS Tubeless Compatible Wheels + FREE Tires: VeeRubber TraxFatty 29x3 inch


That wheelset will not work.
The front hub on the Vinson is 135mm wide with a quick release, that wheelset has a front hub that is 150mm wide and a thru axle.

As for the rear, you have a hub that is 197mm wide, again with a quick release, that wheelset has a rear hub that is 190mm wide with a thru axle.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## wlindsey (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info, that makes sense. Well, I can't find any wheelsets out there where I can get a F135/R197 QR, so it looks like this is a dead end for swapping out the wheel set. Unless someone can steer me to something.

Thanks again!


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Feb 28, 2012)

wlindsey said:


> Thanks for the info, that makes sense. Well, I can't find any wheelsets out there where I can get a F135/R197 QR, so it looks like this is a dead end for swapping out the wheel set. Unless someone can steer me to something.
> 
> Thanks again!


The Bikesmiths can probably hook you up. Google them and shoot them an email.

When I was going to go the route of getting mulefut 80s they were going to get me a set made.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## wlindsey (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. They have replied with the following (see below). Based on your previous answers, I had originally asked them for Front 135 QR and rear 197 QR. But perhaps I didn't make it clear. And I'm not sure what front disc spaced or rear disc spaced means.

I would really appreciate it if you could just tell me how to reply here so I don't screw it up. Thanks so much!!

Wes

_From Bikesmiths_: "I have having trouble tracking down trusted specifications for the Vinson. Do you know if the front hub is front disc spaced or rear disc spaced. I know some of the Mongoose fat bike used the rear hub spacing for the 135mm front.

Is the rear hub a 12x197 thru axle? From my Google checking, it looks like most are using some sort of quick release set up. This is more often a 190mm."


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Vinson front hub is 135 QR front disc spaced. The "197 QR" you gave him is a mix of 190 QR and 197 thru-axle so it wasn't clear - it should be 190 QR.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

wlindsey said:


> I just moved away from snow in Utah to no snow in southern California. Can I (should I?) swap out with a 29+ wheelset? If so, could it be one like I see on bike's direct? I'm not well versed enough technically to figure this stuff out. Thanks!
> 
> bikes direct offers a wheel/tire set for 29+
> PAIR of 29 PLUS FatBike WTB TCS Tubeless Compatible Wheels + FREE Tires: VeeRubber TraxFatty 29x3 inch


A buddy is using that same wheelset on his Vinson. The rear hub can be converted to 190 QR (linked page says the endcaps and QR are included), and he added an Ice Cream Truck fork, which takes 150x15 hubs, for ~$100. Total price is way less than a custom wheelset. The AL Vinson fork can be prone to cracking and the ICT fork slacks the bike out a bit making it more fun.


----------



## wlindsey (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks! That sounds like a promising option though I can't find the fork for ~$100, seems to be ~$185. And as you pointed out, the rear hub can be converted to 190 QR.

I'll see what bikesmiths comes back with pricewise. The other consideration if I went with 135 QR and 29+ was wondering how that would be a Luna Lander front shock. 

Would you pick for 29+ either: 
Surly ice cream truck front fork with 150x15
or Luna Lander shock with 135 QR.


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

*FSA Afterburner Megaexo crankset works great on the Vinson.*

Below are pics of the bottom bracket, crank clearance, chain line and how it looks on the bike. It appears crosslakesales on ebay has a buy it now for $110 or bid on the weekly auction, which is what I did. I paid $63 shipped, there's not a whole lot of information on this crankset for the Vinson. What the auction pictures don't show is there are two large spacers that go on the outside of each BB bearing. Those spacers were included in with the packaging. 
Overall installation is pretty straight forward, as others have documented. The removal of the drive side bottom bracket took a breaker bar to loosen. The crankset adds about 4-5mm of clearance to the chain stays. FSA crankset weight vs stock 934 grams vs 1383 grams or 2.06lbs vs 3.05 lbs. Hope this helps someone who's looking at upgrading the crank set, no more ghost shifts while pedaling out of the saddle for me. Ebay Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/FSA-Afterburner-Megaexo-Fat-Bike-100mm-Crankset-170mm-32T-Alloy-Double-NEW/401602458503?epid=21020825324&hash=item5d815f3387:g:UscAAOSwGaVbpE4T


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!! Also if anyone is looking to sell their bike. Let me know. Looking for a bike for my wife.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*re: eBay FSA Afterburner Megaexo Fat Bike 100mm Crankset 170mm 32T Alloy Double NEW*



WWStone said:


> there are two large spacers that go on the outside of each BB bearing.
> Those spacers were included in with the packaging.
> ... The crankset adds about 4-5mm of clearance to the chain stays.


Nice find! What is the resulting chainline? (frame centerline to chainring)


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

WWStone said:


> Below are pics of the bottom bracket, crank clearance, chain line and how it looks on the bike. It appears crosslakesales on ebay has a buy it now for $110 or bid on the weekly auction, which is what I did. I paid $63 shipped, there's not a whole lot of information on this crankset for the Vinson. What the auction pictures don't show is there are two large spacers that go on the outside of each BB bearing. Those spacers were included in with the packaging.
> Overall installation is pretty straight forward, as others have documented. The removal of the drive side bottom bracket took a breaker bar to loosen. The crankset adds about 4-5mm of clearance to the chain stays. FSA crankset weight vs stock 934 grams vs 1383 grams or 2.06lbs vs 3.05 lbs. Hope this helps someone who's looking at upgrading the crank set, no more ghost shifts while pedaling out of the saddle for me. Ebay Link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/FSA-Afterburner-Megaexo-Fat-Bike-100mm-Crankset-170mm-32T-Alloy-Double-NEW/401602458503?epid=21020825324&hash=item5d815f3387:g:UscAAOSwGaVbpE4T


I just picked up a crank and will update when I can install!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bumping up a lost thread 

What happened to Vinson? It looks like it got discontinued, and the hype died down?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

AVL-MTB said:


> Bumping up a lost thread
> 
> What happened to Vinson? It looks like it got discontinued, and the hype died down?


Not sure if its been discontinued, but they switched to the purple frame with skinwall tires, and you couldn't find it for less than 600 bucks. Its not the stellar deal it was when sports authority was blowing them out for $280. For 600 bucks, I'd rather buy a framed wolftrax. That said, my Vinson is still doing great, though only the frame and wheels remain original.


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

AVL-MTB said:


> Bumping up a lost thread
> 
> What happened to Vinson? It looks like it got discontinued, and the hype died down?


It is still available for salea Dicks and Amazon and maybe other places.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

steve1324 said:


> It is still available for salea Dicks and Amazon and maybe other places.


No, it's not. I looked yesterday.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

AVL-MTB said:


> No, it's not. I looked yesterday.


Perhaps not in store, but its available online.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ike-16monamngsvnsnftbprf/16monamngsvnsnftbprf


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyone left here? How are your Vinsons holding up? 

Mine was only ridden much for two years - less than 1000 miles total. The stock garbage KMC chain already stretched and hooked the cheap Falcon cassette teeth too. Cassette didnt look to bad , but a new Scram PC850 chain skipped on it. New cassette time. 

Front triples still look OK though,.... dont want to put much money in this cheap awkward handling bike.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My frame is still going strong. Replaced the freehub once. They sent a new rear wheel under warranty, but I only swapped out the freehub. Otherwise everything else has been swapped out for better parts. I'm still happy with the initial purchase, as are the other guys that got in on the same deal. It was a great way to enter the fatbike world for $250 at the time.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

Think I paid 285 before tax. Great entry level, but thats all it is. If this frame and fork handled better, Id upgrade stuff. For now I just replace what brakes with similar parts. After riding many other fatbikes, better brands- most others steer more controllable off road. Part of the issue is this thing is too long. Then the steep head angle with a fork that is raked out is a bad combo. Makes shaky self steering- its not just the tires, its the geometry. A less raked for might even steer better. I ordered a $25 shimano 12-32 8speed (hard find!) to replace the hooked tooth Falcon cheapy cassette.


----------



## The Clever Set (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine looks and rides like new. Best bike purchase ever at $400 shipped.


----------



## Bike Mann (Dec 8, 2015)

The Clever Set said:


> Mine looks and rides like new. Best bike purchase ever at $400 shipped.


Good buy for intro fat bike, nothing else for that cheap. But you get what you pay for.

Seams OK...........until you ride something better (any real brand) or are a better than average rider.

After riding other people fat bikes, most all handle better and everyone hated my vinsons steering. The frame geometry sucks unless you ride slow on smooth surfaces. Other part of the handling issue is the rims are a little too wide for 4" tires. This makes the tire center "cave in" and "square" with lower PSI (less than 8psi) causing self steer no matter what brand tire is used. These rims are for 5" tires. The fork flexes way too much. Mine was welded crooked but they shipped a new one.

The cheap cassette and chain wore faster than anything Ive ever owned and Im just an average 6ft 175# dude. That said, a fat bikes drive train ridden when in snow and hills (my riding) gets more torque applied to it than thinner wheeled bikes so drive parts might ware faster. The QR axels bend, as most would on the first fast bikes. Keep this thought in mind when getting a little air or on down hills.

A standard framed wolf trax ($750) is way more performance per dollar, easier to ride off road, but yea, its a little more $ but worth it.

Facts are facts, it goes from point A to point B under 35 lbs and under $400. Works better on road than off. Anything entry level is a stepping stone to something better. It served a purpose.


----------



## Jrockvideo (Jan 22, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Hello all, I was able to get a used Vinson a few weeks ago and have been upgrading it along the way. Since this was my 1st mtb and fat bike I've learned a lot thanks to this site and YouTube. I finally did the cheapo 1x conversion using the stock Alivio cranks and original 8 speed cassette. After taking off the pretty lame front derailleur bracket I now have a space from the sealed bottom bracket to the frame. What type of spacer(s) do I need to fill this gap?


----------



## SmittyMTB (Aug 12, 2019)

I would be surprised if a specific spacer was available. Can you cut the rest of the derailleur off the original mount and place that back in as a spacer? Just throwing out a budget option.


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Regular BB spacers should work there.


----------



## Jrockvideo (Jan 22, 2020)

Ordered a set of different spacers. Needed 2 of the 2.5mm ones to cover the gap.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello, anyone knows what size loose bearings should I get for the front and rear hubs? Are the front bearings bigger than the rear ones? Thanks in advance


----------



## AllSeasons (Apr 4, 2015)

wlindsey said:


> Thanks! That sounds like a promising option though I can't find the fork for ~$100, seems to be ~$185. And as you pointed out, the rear hub can be converted to 190 QR.
> 
> I'll see what bikesmiths comes back with pricewise. The other consideration if I went with 135 QR and 29+ was wondering how that would be a Luna Lander front shock.
> 
> ...


Know these are old posts, but thought I'd share for posterity. Specialized Fatboy runs the same 135/190 spaced hubs. Gotta a pair for $200: Stout XC 90 | Specialized.com. Had to swap the XD for a regular free hub. Specialized will say its discontinued, but they are Novatec. I'm running tubeless split-tube with 24x3 tubes. Far outshines the original wheel set, much lighter and has shoulder to seat the tire never mind the sealed bearings. They're on my Vinson running smooth and flawless.


----------

